# Knittint Tea Party 14 February '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 14 February 14

Happy Valentines Day everyone.

I thought I would start out with something different for a change  got the idea from one of you this week  cant remember who though. Sorry. From The Kitty treats cookbook by Michele Bledsoe.

Bear Claws  the cheese treat they meow about!

4 tablespoons soft margarine
1-1/4 cup white four
¼ cup warm water
5 tablespoons parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 300°
Combine water, parmesan cheese and margarine  add flour and form a dough.
Roll dough to ¼ thickness and cut with cookie cutter.
Bake at 300° on an ungreased cookie sheet for 20/25 minutes or until cookies turn lightly golden.
Makes 1-1/2 dozen

Kit N Trim  for the cat that bounces, not pounces

½ pound lean ground turkey
1 egg
½ cup cornmeal
1 cup oatmeal

Preheat oven to 350°
Combine all ingredients.
Roll mixture into little balls and place on an ungreased cookie sheet.
Bake for 40 minutes or until inside of balls in not pink.
Makes 3 dozen.

From Smart Tails and Treats from the Three Dog Bakery in Seattle, Washington by day dye and mark beckloff.

For our british friends  sarah jeans crowning crumpets
2 cups cornmeal
1 cup cake flour
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 egg
2/3 cup honey
1/3 cup water
½ teaspoon baking powder
¼ cup real bacon bits
Paper baking cups

Preheat oven to 350°
Mix all ingredients together.
Spoon into muffin pan lined with paper baking cups
Bake approximately 40/45 minutes
Cool

I wonder had Pavlov had had this recipe whether it would have been easier to get his dogs to slobber.

Pavlovs Punkin Bread
1 medium egg
1-2/3 cups whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon nutmeg
½ cup applesauce
½ cup honey
1 cup pumpkin  cooked
½ cup water
14x8 bread pan sprayed with nonstick cooking spray

Preheat oven to 350°
Combine dry ingredients
In separate medium-sized mixing bowl combine wet ingredients
Gradually add dry mixture to wet, mixing thoroughly.
Pour into bread pan
Bake for 50 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out dry
Cool the bread on a rack
Store in a sealed container
Makes one loaf

Again Im thinking of our coniferous knitters for the following recipes  we do need to keep the cattle farmers employed raising cattle  there is nothing like a corn fed Midwestern black angus steer for fine eating.

Mario Batali's Beef and Fontina Pinwheels with Spicy Corn Salsa

Ingredients
For Pinwheels:
	2 cloves garlic, minced
	4 scallions, thinly sliced
	¼ cup chopped fresh Italian parsley
	4 oz thinly sliced salami, cut into matchsticks
	8 oz fontina cheese, cut into ¼-inch cubes
	½ cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
	½ cup toasted bread crumbs
	¼ cup plus 3 Tbsp extra-virgin olive oil, divided
	1 (10-inch-long, 3-pound) beef tenderloin roast, butterflied
	Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
For Corn Salsa:
	4 plum tomatoes, chopped
	½ cup fresh corn
	¼ cup canned black beans, drained
	½ cup chopped red onion
	1 poblano pepper or red bell pepper, stemmed, seeded, and finely chopped
	3 scallions, green parts only, finely chopped
	1 Tbsp freshly squeezed lime juice (1 lime)
	2 tsp chili powder
	1 tsp ground cumin
	1 tsp salt
	Dash of Tabasco sauce or other hot sauce
Directions
For Pinwheels:
1.	Combine garlic, scallions, parsley, salami, fontina, Parmigiano, and bread crumbs in a bowl and mix well. Add ¼ cup of the olive oil and mix well. Set aside.
2.	Cut six 15-inch-long pieces of kitchen twine. Open butterflied beef tenderloin like a book, so that it lays flat on a work surface. Position a long side closest to you. Season on both sides with salt and pepper. Spread bread crumb mixture evenly over beef, leaving a ½-inch clean border alongside farthest from you; press and gently pack stuffing mixture onto beef to keep it in place. (You may have a little stuffing left overit makes a great panini filling.) Starting from side nearest you, roll up meat like a jelly roll, pressing any stuffing that falls out back in, and tie tightly with twine, spacing ties evenly. (Its easier if you have a friend to tie while you hold roll together.) Wrap tightly in plastic wrap to make a compact roll, and refrigerate least 2 hours, or up to overnight.
3.	Warm a cast iron skillet over medium-high heat. Carefully unwrap beef roll and cut between the ties into six 1½-inch-thick pinwheels. Brush gently on both sides with remaining 3 tablespoons olive oil and season with salt and pepper.
4.	Gently lay pinwheels into skillet and cook, undisturbed, 5 to 7 minutes. Flip each pinwheel over with a spatula and cook 4 minutes longer for medium-rare. (Dont be alarmed if some cheese from stuffing starts to melt and char on pan, making kind of a savory Florentine-cookie-like thing; but if you find it charring too much, decrease heat slightly.) Transfer to a platter, top with Corn Salsa (recipe below) and serve. 
For Corn Salsa:
1.	Combine all ingredients in a large bowl.
Cook's Note
To butterfly the beef, simply use a sharp knife to cut it horizontally almost but not all the way in half, starting from one of the long sides, so you can open it out like a book.
Kitchen Counter Serves 6. 
http://parade.condenast.com/255659/mariobatali/beef-and-fontina-pinwheels-with-spicy-corn-salsa/

I am not sure if I ever gave this recipe or not  it is one of my favorites.

NORTHERN ITALY SPAGHETTI

1 round steak cut into chunks
1-1/2 pound ground round
1 t salad oil (you will need more  honest  not much more but a little)
4 cloves garlic minced  I usually cheat and put in more
2 med onions chopped  I usually go for two really big onions
1 green pepper chopped
4 stalks celery sliced
5 cans (6oz) tomato paste
1 large can tomatoes (whole), 28 oz/ 800gr 
1-1/2 cup red wine
1 small bunch chopped parsley
2 tablespoons dried basil
1 tablespoon each oregano and marjoram (?)
1-1/2 teaspoon thyme
4 dried chili peppers crushed (I use the red pepper flakes)
Fresh mushrooms
1-1/2 teaspoon rosemary
4 whole black pepper corns.

Brown steak and ground round in salad oil in large frying pan  Remove from pan  and in same pan sauté garlic, onions until golden brown. Remove from pan  in same skillet sauté pepper, celery until tender. Return all the above cooked ingredients to skillet and add tomato paste, tomatoes with liquid, wine, parsley, basil, oregano, marjoram. Cover pan and simmer for three hours stirring occasionally. Add mushrooms and simmer another 1-1/2 hour. Pour over cooked spaghetti.

I would maybe simmer a minute or two and then put it in a crockpot and cook on low for eight or so hours -you could add the mushrooms somewhere along the line.

This is my favorite spaghetti sauce  beats ragu by a mile. It is a little labor intensive  makes a lot  and oh so worth the effort. Sam

Spaghetti is one of my favorite meals  I have it at least once a week  sometimes two or three times a week  granted  I use store boughten sauce  I really should make some one of these days. I really am going to try and grow a couple of spaghetti squash this summer  heidi tried it last year but the spaghetti didnt come out like I thought it should so will try it again maybe with this recipe.

Spaghetti Squash Primavera

Spaghetti Squash Primavera (with cheese)
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 2  Size: 1 3/4 cups  Old Points: 7  Weight Watcher Points+: 8 pt 
Calories: 340  Fat: 14 g  Carb: 38 g  Fiber: 8 g  Protein: 14 g  Sugar: 6 g
Sodium: 356 mg (without salt)  Cholest: 34.6 mg

NO Cheese:
Servings: 2  Size: 1 3/4 cups  Old Points: 4  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt 
Calories: 212  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 37 g  Fiber: 8 g  Protein: 4 g  Sugar: 5 g
Sodium: 89 mg (without salt)  Cholest: 1 mg

Ingredients: 
1 small spaghetti squash (you'll need 2 cups cooked) 
1 tsp olive oil 
1 tbsp minced shallots 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
1/4 cup red onion, diced 
1/4 cup celery, diced 
1/4 cup carrots, diced 
1 cup broccoli florets 
1/2 cup diced zucchini 
2 cups homemade marinara sauce 
1/2 tbsp grated Pecorino Romano (optional) 
3 oz fresh mozzarella (optional)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400ºF. Cut spaghetti squash in half lengthwise and scoop out seeds and membrane. Season lightly with salt and black pepper; bake about 1 hour, or longer if needed on a baking sheet, cut side down.  If you prefer the microwave, stab the squash with a knife all around and place on a microwave safe dish. Microwave 7-9 minutes or the skin gives when cut with a knife.

Once cooked, use a fork to scrape the strands out into a bowl. 
In a medium saute pan heat the oil over medium-low heat. Add the shallots, garlic, red onion, celery and carrots and cook 5 minutes, stirring. Add the broccoli and zucchini and season with salt and pepper to taste.

Add the marinara sauce, increase heat to medium and simmer until the vegetables are tender crisp, about 3 to 4 minutes. Add 2 cups of the spaghetti squash, Pecorino Romano and stir, adjust the salt and pepper to taste and cook 1 minute. 
Divide the vegetables in two small casserole dishes, or you can use the shells of the spaghetti squash to make boats, then place under the broiler or in a hot oven until the cheese melts.
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/01/spaghetti-squash-primavera.html

Another good vegetarian recipe  make it gluten friendly by buying spinach spaghetti  or would that have flour in it  I should think there is gluten friendly pasta.

Creamy Butternut Squash Pasta Sauce
Yield: 4 servings
Ingredients:
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
1 cup onion, diced
2 cloves minced garlic
4 heaping cups peeled and diced butternut squash
2 cups chicken stock
1/8 teaspoon thyme
1 bay leaf
salt & pepper, to taste
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/4 cup heavy cream
2/3 lb. pasta, cooked to al dente

Directions:
Heat olive oil over medium heat. 
Sauté onion until browned, about 5 minutes. 
Stir in garlic and squash and cook another 3 minutes.
Pour in chicken stock, thyme, bay leaf, salt and pepper.
Cover and bring to boil. 
Reduce to simmer and cook 8-10 minutes or until squash is tender. 
Remove bay leaf and puree until completely smooth. 
Stir in cheese and cream. 
Toss with cooked pasta and serve with extra cheese and pepper, if desired.
http://www.laurenslatest.com/creamy-butternut-squash-pasta-sauce/

i suppose I should throw in a couple of salads here  this one I would nosh on all day  it sounds so good.

Kale and Wild Rice Salad with Chipotle Maple Almonds and Zingy Currants 
Yield: 4 to 6 servings
Ingredients:
for the kale and wild rice salad:
	6 c. thinly sliced kale (wash and dry the kale, remove thick center ribs, and slice into 1/4" wide ribbons)
	1/2 c. wild rice, prepared according to package directions, drained and cooled
	2 green onions, very thinly sliced
	1/2 c. chopped red bell pepper
	1/3 c. NatureBox Zingy Currants (or try Cherry Berry Bonanza, Dried Cranberries, or Tart and Tangy Fruit Medley)
	1/3 c. NatureBox Chipotle Maple Almonds, coarsely chopped
for the honey lemon vinaigrette:
	1/4 c. freshly squeezed lemon juice
	1 T. white wine vinegar
	1 T. honey
	1/4 c. extra virgin olive oil
	1/2 tsp. kosher salt
	1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
Preparation:
for the kale and wild rice salad:
Add sliced kale to large bowl and massage it. Then add wild rice, green onions, red pepper, and Zingy Currants, and fold to combine.
for the honey lemon vinaigrette:
In a small bowl, combine lemon juice, white wine vinegar, and honey. Whisk in olive oil until combined. Season with salt and pepper.
Drizzle vinaigrette over salad and fold to combine. If serving immediately, sprinkle with chopped Chipotle Maple Almonds. This salad can be prepared up to 2 hours before serving. Just keep it refrigerated and only add the almonds right before serving. If you are creating this salad to eat over the course of a few days (what a great make-ahead lunch idea!), simply keep the kale and wild rice salad mixture separate from the honey lemon vinaigrette in the refrigerator. Add the vinaigrette to each individual salad portion, and then top with the almonds. This will ensure that the salad won't get soggy. Enjoy!
http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2014/02/03/kale-and-wild-rice-salad-with-chipotle-maple-almonds-and-zingy-currants-recipe-giveaway/

I keep thinking I have used this  I certainly hope not  I should make sure that when I use a recipe I take it off and put it back into the document files. During the week I look for recipes and line them up in word  I have had as many as fifty lined up  I wouldnt recommend it  it really slows things down. Anyhow  for better or worse  I love this recipe.

Warm Winter Vegetable Salad With Ricotta and Herbs
Note: To toast pistachios, cook in a dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant, stirring the contents to ensure that none burn. If you find the price of pistachios a little too high for your liking, go for pumpkin seeds instead that will still give you that textural crunch without the super high price tag. 
Warm Winter Vegetable Salad With Ricotta and Herbs
Serves 4
Ingredients
	2 tablespoons olive oil
	1 large red onion, thinly sliced (about 1 1/2 cups)
	Pinch of dried chili flakes
	1 teaspoon ground cumin
	1 teaspoon ground coriander
	2 sprigs rosemary, leaves removed and roughly chopped
	5 cups halved and trimmed Brussels sprouts
	3 parsnips, peeled and cut into 1-inch rounds (about 2 cups)
	3 carrots, peeled and cut into 1-inch rounds (about 2 cups)
	Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
	3/4 cup homemade vegetable stock or store-bought low-sodium vegetable broth
	1 bunch curly kale, leaves removed from stems and cut into ribbons
	1 cup shelled pistachios, toasted (see note above)
	1 1/2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
	2 cups fresh ricotta cheese, for topping
Procedures
Heat the oil in a 12-inch skillet or pot over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add the onions and a pinch of salt and cook, stirring, until softened, about 3 minutes. Add the red pepper flakes, cumin, coriander, and rosemary, stirring to combine, and then add the Brussels, parsnips and carrots. Season with salt and pepper. Cook until the vegetables have browned slightly, about 2 minutes more. 
Add the stock and stir, allowing the vegetables to soften, 3 to 4 minutes more. Stir the kale in batches, until wilted and allow to cook until all of the vegetables are finished cooking. Stir in the pistachios and vinegar, seasoning to taste with more salt and pepper. Divide the vegetables in four bowls and top with large scoop of ricotta, a pinch of salt and pepper and serve. 
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/02/winter-vegetable-salad-with-ricotta-and-herbs-recipe.html?ref=daily-title

Artichokes are not common fare for me  I have had them when I visited Wendell  think he would eat them every day. I may have to send him this recipe.

Spinach Artichoke Risotto
Yield: Serves 4
Ingredients:
2 quarts vegetable stock, simmering 
1/2 sweet onion, diced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 lemon, juice only 
1 1/2 cups Arborio rice 
1/3 cup sun-dried tomatoes, diced 
1/2 cup marinated artichokes, chopped 
2-3 cups fresh spinach, packed 
Salt and pepper 
Parmesan cheese 
Directions:
1) In a medium pot, heat vegetable stock until it's steaming. You don't need it at a boil, but it should be hot.
2) In a large, high-walled skillet over medium heat, add the olive oil followed by the onion and garlic. Cook until onion is soft, about 4 minutes, stirring regularly.
3) Add rice to the pan and cook for a minute or two until rice is hot. Add lemon juice to deglaze pan.
4) After lemon juice, start ladling in hot stock in 3/4 cup batches, stirring constantly after you pour in the stock. There's no need to stir constantly once the stock is stirred in, but do keep an eye on the risotto so it doesn't dry out.
5) When the pan is dry and rice is thick, add more stock. You should be adding more stock every 3-4 minutes.
6) after 5-6 cups of stock, the rice should be fairly soft, with a tiny bite. You don't want it soggy.
7) Stir in sun-dried tomatoes and spinach and stir to wilt spinach. If rice looks very dry, add another cup of stock so it stays loose.
8) To finish rice, add in chopped artichokes and stir. When spinach is wilted and the dish is a thick, creamy consistency, season with salt and pepper and serve with a heavy dusting of Parmesan cheese.
Macheesmo.com

Jalapeno peppers and I dont always get along  as I have age my level of toleration for foods that burn all the way down has greatly diminished. That is why when I order wings I order them with a side of sour cream, a side of blue cheese and a side of ranch dressing. Even the mild sauces are too hot. Im not sure how I would tolerate these although I would like to try just one.

Baked Buffalo Chicken Jalapeño Poppers 
Ingredients:
10 jalapeño peppers, sliced in half lengthwise 
4 oz 1/3 less fat cream cheese 
3 medium scallions, green part only, chopped 
2 oz shredded low fat sharp cheddar (I used Cabot 50%) 
4 oz shredded chicken 
1/4 cup Franks Hot sauce (or any buffalo wing sauce) 
1/2 cup egg whites, beaten 
3/4 cup panko crumbs 
1/8 tsp paprika 
1/8 tsp garlic powder 
1/8 tsp chili powder 
pinch salt and pepper 
cooking spray 
Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray a baking pan lined with parchment or foil with cooking spray. Wearing rubber gloves, cut peppers in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and membrane.

Combine cream cheese, cheddar and scallions in a medium bowl. Mix in shredded chicken and hot sauce.

Combine panko, paprika, chili powder, garlic powder, salt and pepper in another bowl.

Fill peppers with chicken cheese filling with a small spoon or spatula.

Dip peppers in egg, then in panko mixture to coat and place on prepared baking sheet. Spray the peppers with more oil and bake until golden, about 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from oven and serve immediately. Serve hot, make 20. 
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/01/baked-buffalo-chicken-jalapeno-poppers.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29

Although these might be more my speed.

Loco Taco Meatball Poppers Recipe

Yield: 48 servings
Ingredients:
For the Meatballs:
1 pound chuck ground beef (80/20 blend)
1 (3 ounces) snack bag of nacho-flavored tortilla chips, crushed (about 3/4 cup measured after crushing)
1 cup fine-shredded pepper jack, Monterey Jack, or Mexican blend cheese, divided use
1/2 cup prepared chunky salsa, mild, medium, or hot to suit your tastes (homemade or store-bought)
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 (4 ounces) can chopped canned mild green chiles, divided use
1/2 cup sliced green onions (scallions), divided use
1/8 cup minced fresh cilantro, plus additional for garnish, divided use
1 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed between your palms
3/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
3/4 teaspoon ground chili powder, or more to taste
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin powder
For the Cornbread Base:
1 box cornbread mix (enough to make 6 muffins), prepared according to package directions
Additional prepared salsa for dipping, optional
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 375 F. Line a shallow, rimmed baking tray with non-stick foil.

Combine ground beef, crushed tortilla chips, 1/2 cup of the cheese, salsa, beaten eggs, 1/2 of the mild green chiles, 1/2 of the sliced green onions, 1/2 of the cilantro, oregano, salt, chili powder, onion powder, garlic powder, and cumin using a large dinner fork. Mix until combined, but do not over mix.

Form the beef mixture into small meatballs about 1-1/2-inches in diameter, a little larger than the diameter of a quarter. (Keep in mind that the meatballs will need to fit in the mini-muffin tins, along with the cornbread base, so don't make them too large.) Place on prepared baking tray, sides not touching. Bake for 20 minutes. Let cool to room temperature.

(At this point, you may refrigerate or freeze the cooked meatballs. Let meatballs come to room temperature before you proceed to the next step.)

Prepare the cornbread mix according to package directions, stirring with a large fork. The batter should be lumpy. Stir in the remaining chopped green chiles and green onions. Let rest for 5 minutes.

Grease mini-muffin tins liberally with vegetable spray. Fill each space 1/3 full with the cornbread mix. Press 1 meatball into the center. Sprinkle with remaining cheese and top with minced cilantro.

Bake for 12 to 15 minutes. Serve warm with optional salsa on the side for dipping.

Yield: About 48 pieces 
Photo © 2014 Peggy Trowbridge Filippone, licensed to About.com, Inc.

Notes:
 Use your favorite flavor of tortilla chips, such as plain, ranch, or nacho, extra-spicy, etc.

 I know that some people do not like the taste of cilantro. However, it is a prime ingredient here, and you won't get the true taco flavor if you don't use it. The flavor does mellow tremendously during cooking, so please don't skip it.

 The meatballs are delicious, without the cornbread, as an appetizer served with salsa.

 They are also great to pop into soups, for a take-off on Albondigas Soup.
http://homecooking.about.com/od/appetizerrecipes/r/Loco-Taco-Meatball-Poppers-Recipe-blapp111.htm?nl=1

And yes before you ask ------

Albondigas Soup (Mexican Meatball Soup) Recipe
By Peggy Trowbridge Filippone 
Ground beef and sausage meatballs are simmered in a tomato and chile beef broth base. Rice and corn add starch for a hearty meal in a dish. Serve soup topped with crushed tortilla chips and shredded Mexican cheese blend. The traditional version does not include corn, so you may omit it. The meatballs may be made up to 4 hours in advance and refrigerated. You may substitute ground chicken and/or turkey, if you wish.
Ingredients:
Meatballs:
1 pound chuck ground beef
1/2 pound pork sausage (spicy is nice)
1/2 cup cornmeal
1/4 cup cream (or milk)
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/2 cup minced sweet onion
1 large clove garlic, pressed
1 teaspoon kosher salt
3/4 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
Freshly ground black pepper to taste
.
Soup:
2 quarts beef or chicken broth (or a combination)
1 can (28 ounces) crushed tomatoes
1 can (4.5 ounces) chopped mild green chiles, with liquid
1 cup diced sweet onion
2 teaspoons dried oregano, crushed
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon liquid hot pepper sauce, or more to taste
1/3 cup long-grain white rice
1 cup frozen corn kernels
1/4 chopped fresh cilantro (coriander) leaves
Salt and pepper to taste
For Garnish: fresh cilantro sprigs, crushed tortilla chips, shredded Mexican cheese blend

Preparation:
Combine ground beef, pork sausage, cornmeal, cream, egg, onion, garlic, salt, oregano, cumin, and pepper with a large fork. Do not over mix. Form into small meatballs about 1 inch in diameter. Set aside. (The meatballs may be made up to 4 hours in advance and refrigerated.)

Place beef or chicken stock, tomatoes, green chiles, onion, oregano, cumin, and hot pepper sauce in a large saucepan and bring to a boil. Add rice, cover, and simmer for 10 minutes. Carefully add meatballs to the broth and simmer an additional 10 to 15 minutes until meatballs are cooked through. Add corn and cook until heated through. Taste and add salt and pepper, if needed. Stir in chopped cilantro leaves just before serving.

Garnish each bowl with crushed tortilla chips, a sprinkling of Mexican cheese blend, and a sprig of fresh cilantro. Serve immediately.

Yield: about 8 to 10 servings

Albondigas Mexican Meatball Soup Recipe Photo © 2009 Peggy Trowbridge Filippone, licensed to About.com, Inc. 
http://homecooking.about.com/od/soups/r/blss48.htm

I was thinking about our south of the equator knitters not wanting to heat up their kitchens but still wanting a fulfilling meal  not sure if fulfilling is correct  we want to feel fulfilled  maybe I should just settle for a decent meal.

Slow Cooker Chicken Enchilada Casserole
servings 6 
Ingredients
2 cans (4.5 oz each) Old El Paso® chopped green chiles 
1 can (10 3/4 oz) condensed cream of chicken soup 
1 can (10 oz) Old El Paso® green enchilada sauce or other green chile enchilada sauce 
1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing 
12 corn tortillas (6 inch), cut into 3/4-inch strips 
3 cups shredded cooked chicken 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso® black beans, drained, rinsed 
2 cups shredded Mexican cheese blend (8 oz) 
2 large tomatoes, chopped (about 2 cups) 
2 cups chopped lettuce 
½ cup sour cream 
Steps
1 Spray 3- to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. In cooker, spread 1 can of the green chiles. In medium bowl, mix remaining can of green chiles, the soup, enchilada sauce and mayonnaise. 
Spray 3- to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. In cooker, spread 1 can of the green chiles. In medium bowl, mix remaining can of green chiles, the soup, enchilada sauce and mayonnaise. 
Arrange 1/3 of the tortilla strips over chiles in cooker. Top with 1 cup of the chicken, 1/2 cup of the beans, 1/2 cup of the cheese and 1 cup of the enchilada sauce mixture, spreading to edges of cooker to completely cover tortilla strips. Repeat layers twice, reserving last 1/2 cup of cheese. 
Cover; cook on Low heat setting 6 to 7 hours. 
Top with remaining 1/2 cup cheese. Cover; cook about 5 minutes longer or until cheese is melted. Serve with tomatoes, lettuce and sour cream. 
Expert Tips
Rotisserie chicken works well for this recipe. Just remove the skin and bones, and shred the meat with 2 forks. One average rotisserie chicken yields about 3 1/2 to 4 cups cooked chicken.
Red enchilada sauce can be used. It will give a pink tint to the finished recipe.
You could serve this recipe with tortilla chips as an appetizer.
NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 630 - Calories from Fat
280 - Total Fat 32g (32%) - Dietary Fiber 9g ()9%
Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 4 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat; Carbohydrate Choices: 3 
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-chicken-enchilada-casserole/aa048526-2e85-483f-b8c6-2b1335e483a?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_02_09_2014

One should indulge on Valentines Day  I hope some of you are going out for dinner. Heidi is having one of those days  extra busy with lots of running  so we will have our breakfast at bob evans sometime next week and call it valentines day. So  if you are going out  maybe you could plan of coming home to this for desert  dont forget the coffee.

Darkest Chocolate Cake with Red Wine Glaze

Makes 10 servings 
Ingredients
Cake:
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, cut into pieces, plus more for pan
1/3 cup all-purpose flour, plus more for pan
8 ounces bittersweet chocolate (at least 70% cacao), chopped
1 cup sugar
4 large eggs
3/4 teaspoons kosher salt
Glaze and assembly:
8 ounces bittersweet chocolate (at least 70% cacao), finely chopped
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, cut into small pieces
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/2 cup red wine (such as Pinot Noir)
Special equipment: A 9" spring form pan

Preparation
For cake:

Preheat oven to 325°F. Lightly butter and flour pan. Heat chocolate, sugar, and 1 cup butter in a heatproof bowl set over a saucepan of simmering water (bowl should not touch water), stirring, until chocolate is almost completely melted, about 3 minutes; remove from heat and continue to stir until chocolate is completely melted. Let cool completely. 
Using an electric mixer on medium speed, add eggs to chocolate mixture 1 at a time, beating to blend after each addition. Beat until mixture has a mousse-like consistency. Reduce speed to low and add salt and 1/3 cup flour; mix until smooth. Scrape batter into prepared pan; smooth top. 
Bake cake until top is firm and edges are slightly darkened, 5565 minutes (rely on visual cues; a tester inserted into cake's center will come out clean before cake is truly done). Transfer pan to a wire rack and let cake cool completely in pan before turning out. 
For glaze and assembly:

Heat chocolate, butter, and salt in a heatproof bowl set over a saucepan of simmering water (bowl should not touch water), stirring, until chocolate and butter are melted, about 5 minutes. Whisk in powdered sugar. 
Meanwhile, bring wine just to a boil in a small saucepan. 
Remove chocolate mixture from heat and whisk in wine; let cool until slightly thickened and a rubber spatula leaves a trail in mixture when stirring, 810 minutes. 
Set cake on a wire rack set over a rimmed baking sheet. Pour glaze over cake and spread it across the top and over the edges with an offset spatula. Let cake stand at room temperature until glaze is set, 23 hours. 
DO AHEAD: Cake can be made and glazed 2 days ahead. Chill. Bring to room temperature before serving. 
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Darkest-Chocolate-Cake-with-Red-Wine-Glaze

Or  maybe like our caren  you would rather have cheese cake  I am taking a bit of liberty  maybe caren would rather have chocolate cake over cheese cake  maybe she will make both so she can have a piece of each.

Orange Swirled Cheesecake Dessert Recipe

MAKES: 16 servings

Ingredients
6 ounces shortbread cookies (about 23)
1/3 cup slivered almonds
1/4 cup butter, melted
6 tablespoons plus 3/4 cup sugar, divided
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/4 cup orange juice
2 tablespoons plus 1-1/2 teaspoons cold water
2 teaspoons finely grated orange peel
1 egg yolk
3 ounces white baking chocolate, chopped
3 tablespoons heavy whipping cream
2 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
3 eggs, lightly beaten
1/4 cup sour cream
Directions
Preheat oven to 325°. Place cookies and almonds in a food processor; cover and process until fine crumbs form. Stir in butter.
Press into an ungreased 9-in. square baking pan. Bake 15 minutes or until set. Cool on a wire rack. 
Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, combine 6 tablespoons sugar and cornstarch. Stir in orange juice, water and peel until blended. 
Cook and stir 2 minutes or until thickened. Whisk a small amount of hot mixture into egg yolk. Return all to pan. Reduce heat. Cook, whisking continuously 1 minute. Set aside to cool completely. 
Place baking chocolate in a small bowl. In a small saucepan, bring cream just to a boil. Pour over chocolate; whisk until smooth. Cool.
In a large bowl, beat cream cheese and remaining sugar until smooth.
Beat in flour. Add eggs; beat on low speed just until combined. Beat in sour cream and white chocolate mixture just until combined. 
Place 1/4 cup cream cheese mixture in a small bowl; stir in orange mixture until well blended. 
Pour plain cream cheese mixture over crust. Drop orange batter by tablespoonfuls randomly over top. 
Cut through batter with a knife to swirl. 
Bake at 325° 30-35 minutes or until filling is set. 
Cool on a wire rack 1 hour. Refrigerate at least 2 hours. Cut into squares. Store in the refrigerator. 
Nutritional Facts: 1 serving equals 316 calories, 21 g fat (11 g saturated fat), 101 mg cholesterol, 174 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 5 g protein. 
© Taste of Home 2014 http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/orange-swirled-cheesecake-dessert?pmcode=IPBDV01T&_mid=2945080&_rid=2945080.558202.449647

Or maybe you would like something a little more ww and gluten friendly  if so  try this.

No Bake Grain and Gluten Free Chocolate Cheesecake {sugar free}
Ingredients:
for the crust-
1 1/2 cups almond flour
2 tablespoons coconut flour
pinch salt
3 tablespoons stevia in the raw
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
3 1/2 tablespoons melted coconut oil
for the filling-
8 oz. Neufchatel cheese, at room temperature
2 cups fat free cottage cheese
1 tablespoon hazelnut flavoring
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 tablespoons chia seeds
1/4 cup cocoa powder
4 tablespoons stevia in the raw
1 tablespoon lemon juice
4 tablespoons unsweetened almond milk
for the glaze-
1/4 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup cocoa powder
1/4 teaspoon vanilla
splash hot water
Directions:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Lightly spray 9-inch spring form pan with non stick cooking spray and set aside.
In a small bowl, stir ingredients for crust until moistened. Press into the bottom and slightly up the sides of prepared pan. Bake 8 minutes or until lightly browned. Set aside to cool.
For filling, place all ingredients into a high powdered blender and blitz 1-2 minutes or until completely smooth. Pour into prepared crust, cover and refrigerate 2-3 hours or until firm.

For the glaze, stir all ingredients together until smooth. Drizzle over cheesecake, cut into pieces and serve.

Laurenslatest.com

One should also have a special drink to toast the loved one or each other  or just to sip by yourself.

Roses in the Snow Cocktail

The delicate aroma of roses is the star in this variation on a Gin Fizz cocktail.
Rather than a juniper-heavy London Dry, use a New Western style gin featuring flavors such as cucumber, jasmine, or pine needles. Hendrick's, Uncle Val's, or Botanivore from St. George Spirits are good examples. 
Note: To make simple syrup, combine 1 cup water with 1 cup sugar in a small saucepan and heat over medium heat, stirring constantly, until sugar is dissolved. Cool before using. Simple syrup will keep in a sealed container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days. 1 1/2 ounces gin
Makes 1
Ingredients:
3/4 ounce freshly squeezed juice from 1 lemon
1/2 ounce simple syrup (see note above)
3/4 ounce rosewater
1 egg white
2 ounces club soda
3 dashes Peychaud's Bitters

Procedures
Add gin, lemon, simple syrup, rosewater, and egg white to a cocktail shaker. Dry shake (without ice) to incorporate egg white, about 30 seconds. Fill shaker with ice and shake until frothy, about 30 seconds longer.
Double strain by pouring through a bar strainer into a fine-mesh or conical strainer set in a highball glass filled with ice. Top drink with club soda and bitters. Gently stir and serve. 
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/02/roseswater-gin-cocktail-roses-in-the-snow-drink-gin-fizz-variation.html?ref=daily-title

or maybe you would like something a little more ordinary  although I would not call this ordinary.

Strawberry Chocolate Milkshake
Yield: 2 milkshakes
Ingredients:
Strawberry Syrup: 
1 pound fresh (or frozen) strawberries 
1/4 cup sugar 
2 tablespoons water 
Simple Chocolate Ganache: 
2 ounces good semi-sweet chocolate 
1 tablespoon unsalted butter 
2 tablespoons milk

Vanilla Whipped Cream: 
1 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Milkshakes: 
1/2 cup strawberry syrup, room temp is fine 
1 cup good vanilla ice cream 
1/3 cup milk 
2 tablespoons good quality cocoa powder 
Maraschino cherries, garnish 
Strawberries, garnish

Helpful Equipment: 
Blender 
Directions:
For strawberry syrup: Combine strawberries, sugar, and water in a medium pot and bring to a simmer over medium heat. As it simmers, lightly mash the strawberries and cook for 6-8 minutes until it thickens a bit, then let cool to around room temperature.
For chocolate ganache: Combine ingredients in a metal mixing bowl and place over a small pot with simmering water. Stir the chocolate until it melts evenly with the butter. If the mixture gets too thick, use a little more milk to thin it. When chocolate is even, drizzle into serving glasses or use to dip strawberries in.
For whipped cream: Combine ingredients in a medium bowl and whisk like crazy until it holds stiff peaks. Chill until needed.
To make milkshake: Add ice cream, milk, cocoa powder, and strawberry syrup in a blender (you'll have some syrup left). Pulse until smooth. Pour milkshakes into chocolate-drizzled glasses and top with whipped cream. Garnish with cherry or chocolate covered strawberries.

And I will leave you with another recipe for our south of the equator knitters.

Crock Pot Lemonade Recipe | Perfect for summer!

I have an awesome recipe to share with you today that is PERFECT for Summertime Parties. If you plan on having a crowd over heres a quick and easy way to make Homemade Lemonade in your CrockPot.

Ingredients
	2 Cups Sugar
	4 Cups of Water
	2 Cups of Lemon Juice
	12 Cups of Cold Water (Save for the End)
Instructions
1.	Combine the First 2 Ingredients (Sugar, & 4 Cups of Water) in a CrockPot
2.	Heat on High for around 1-2 hours, Stir to Dissolve Sugar Completely
3.	Add Lemon Juice to Crock Pot and Turn Off to let Cool
4.	Add in Remaining Water and Chill
5.	Serve Cold!
A few things I wanted to mention about this recipe is that it makes a LOT so you might need 2 containers. If that happens you use 1 part Lemonade Concentrate to 3 Parts Water at the end. You can also Freeze the Lemonade Concentrate and Save it for later if you want to make one batch and serve only half. I personally dont think youll be able to freeze it because it will go really fast, its super yummy!
Personal note here  I think I would take some of it and put it in ice cube trays so when you use ice it doesnt weaken the lemonade.
http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Drink-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Lemonade/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20140213

A funny note here  alex needed to back out of the driveway  I dont think he was paying attention since he backed into a pile of snow  actually the drive is fairly wide and if you back down straight you are good to go. None the less  he was out there with shovel and no doubt turning the air blue  after all that he got in the car to try to drive it out  and it didnt budge  so he though  maybe a bit more speed  whining tires - maybe a bit more speed  whining tires  oh lets go all the way  petal to the medal  WHINNING tires  he had to have taken a years worth of rubber off  they were actually smoking  and because of his hard work his rear tires are sitting on pure ice and probably glued to the ice because the tires were so hot. When it comes time for someone  probably Gary and Heidi  to help get him unstuck  none of it was his fault.

And even funnier  heidi was backing down the other side of the driveway  we have kind of a half circle driveway  and I could see she was going to do the same thing alex did  however she was smart enough to recognize she should stop  drive back up and around the drive and then back into Garys truck parking spot so then she could drive forward and see where she was going. When she drove around the circle she saw me watching  she opened the window and said  have I told you how much I am hating this snow! but she did make it out of the driveway.

I have an idea alex is in a frump  he is taking his girlfriend to Fort Wayne to some steak house. The reason Heidi was leaving was she was going in to buy him some flowers for his girlfriend so that was out of the way. Gary gets off at three today  guess what he is coming home to. He worked over this week an hour and they dont want to pay him overtime so he is getting home an hour early  probably a good thing since after dinner alex want to take in a movie. What is the saying  the best laid plans of mice and men ..

I really thought I would shorten my opening but look what happened. I love collecting recipes and think everyone else does also. Are there any kinds of recipes you would like me to hunt for?

Now I am definitely going to leave you with this final instructional for having fun in the snow. You do need to visit the toad and twig website and look at the pictures that go with this tutorial.

Feeding Our Feathered Friends: Rainbow Ice Bird Feeders

The creation of these ice bird feeders was an evolution of sorts with lots of trial and error. We were happy with the outcome though and our feathered friends seem to be too! 
It has been such a pleasure on these cold white days to watch the blue jays and chickadees frolicking and feasting in our backyard.
These were pretty simple to make and a joy to have Mother Natures frosty co-operation in the creation of them!

To make you will need

helium quality balloons
6 round foil cake tins
food coloring 
water
bowls
full tins of beans (for weight)
time 

To begin:

Take the food coloring and drop some drops (what ever color you want your ice orb to be) into your balloon.

Next fill your balloon with water, place it in a bowl (to keep its rounded shape) and put them outside into the frigid air to freeze! If it is as cold where you are as where we are (-30!!) it should freeze full over night.

You can then peel off your balloon and "unveil " your lovely ice orbs!

I wasn't sure what to do with them at this point...

but I was smitten and determined to give them a purpose!

So, here's what came of that...
project bird feeder!
For this part fill your cake tins with water and food coloring.
Place a bowl inside the center of the tin and weigh it down with a full food tin.
Set outside to freeze.

Once the water is fully frozen, remove your food tins and fill the bowls with hot water. 
Allow the bowls to warm up until they can slip out of the ice.

Slide your ice disks out of the cake tins.

Pour cold water over your ice orb and gently place your ice disk on top. The middle of the disk will be very thin and break up a bit in the very center, this is fine. Simply add a bit more cold water and snow into the center and press down to secure the orb and disk together.
Allow it to freeze for a couple of hours.

Once it is frozen...

add your birdseed!

Now you are ready for the best part of all ~ the bird watching!

The Blue jay 
By Emily Dickinson

No brigadier throughout the year
So civic as the jay.
A neighbor and a warrior too,
With shrill felicity

Pursuing winds that censure us
A February day,
The brother of the universe
Was never blown away.

The snow and he are intimate;
I 've often seen them play
When heaven looked upon us all
With such severity,

I felt apology were due
To an insulted sky,
Whose pompous frown was nutriment
To their temerity.

The pillow of this daring head
Is pungent evergreens;
His larder  terse and militant 
Unknown, refreshing things;

His character a tonic,
His future a dispute;
Unfair an immortality
That leaves this neighbor out.

For the love of our feathered friends,
Twigandtoadstool.com

Sam

I just had to add this  now Phyllis is stuck on the other side of the driveway  rothlmao.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam, love all the bird recipes. Hopefully all my little birds are safely tucked up in bed as it is blowing a gale outside and every so often the smoke comes back down the chinmey. It really is the wettest and windiest winter I have ever known.

Stay safe with all your snow and keep warm.


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy weekend! Great recipes, Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Happy weekend! Great recipes, Sam.


Hi Pam, love to you and Mr Ric xxx


----------



## TNS

Sam, thanks for all your pets' recipes. I've never seen any like these before. Also appreciated the poem, acute vision of wildlife in the raw. So much fun here.


----------



## TNS

Off to sleep soon so good night to all who are watching!


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Off to sleep soon so good night to all who are watching!


I'm off to bed too, stay safe with all the wind and waves. xx


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm thinking anything with cheese is not a good idea for my old cat...he has tummy troubles with anything dairy...you don't want to be too close! :shock: But the others look great.  I'm going to marinate some chicken in flavored vinegar (something DD bought), make a spinach casserole, and do some stuffed mushrooms tonight (just cream cheese with dip mix stirred in). I'm SO glad it's Friday. What a long week!

I think I might finally get those sleeves sewn on to the cardigan tonight. If I can, pics tomorrow!

Hope all are well/mending, warm/cool/dry as needed!


----------



## flyty1n

I am excited about your Italian spaghetti sauce recipe..labor intensive or not, it sounds wonderful and I shall try it in the crock pot. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, love to you and Mr Ric xxx


Thank you and to you and Mr P, too! I hope you've had a wonderful Valentine's Day.


----------



## 81brighteyes

I think I could hear Heidi shouting her thoughts about the snow to you. What a good daughter not to say any naughty words! And oh my goodness (as Shirley Temple said in her movies), so many recipes! This site is loaded with gourmet cooks, I'm sure. Knitting and eating; what else could enyone want? OK, maybe the cocktails, too, to wash down all the goodies. Hope you are all staying warm, cool, and having a delightful Valentine's Day.


----------



## KateB

flyty1n said:


> I am excited about your Italian spaghetti sauce recipe..labor intensive or not, it sounds wonderful and I shall try it in the crock pot. Thanks.


Me too!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Valentines Day to all of you- I am so excited that I found the pattern for the cowl.... Here it is along with a picture - It is so simple, but looks much more involved!!! The finished size is 24" circumference and 9" tall. I am going to make one with 6 less cast on - I think it will be a better fit.... I have no idea where this came from - I had jotted the info down on an index card with no references....
#6 Yarn (this is Lion Brand Hometown USA) Super Bulky 81 yards. Number 15 - 16" circular knitting needle. Cast on 53 loosely and join without twisting... K3, P3 round and round and round until there is just enough yarn left to cast off loosely. That's it!!! How easy is that??? The yarn is big enough and the pattern simple enough that you can easily where you are after a couple of rows. Alan has christened this the barber pole cowl!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

So many wonderful recipes Sam - I think I will start with the rice salad..... I made myself stuffed mushrooms for dinner the other night... and I have a roast, potatoes and carrots in the crock pot tonight. Alan and I exchanged mushy cards and worked in the yard a little today.... flip flops and shorts are the dress for today....... stay warm and safe my friend!!!


----------



## martina

Great recipes, and a giggle in your opening. Thanks, Sam . Don't think I will be getting any sleep tonight, the wind is ferocious at the moment. Very unsettling. There are no trains at the moment going west of Plymouth , or replacement buses as it is too dangerous. With nothing going eastwards much we are more or less cut off . Many of the roads are flooded, trees are down and Mayflower steps has water right to the top. So far I am fine. My supermarket order came today so I have food. Just hope the power stays on as I have an electric cooker. We shall see. Stay safe all. All in my prayers who need them.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I just had to add this  now Phyllis is stuck on the other side of the driveway  rothlmao.


Better make sure you don't drive and get stuck! But if no one or car are harmed it must be funny watching everyone struggle.
Thanks for the receipts- copied a couple.
Do you know how to do bold? if you put in each recipe name in bold it woudl be easier to find them when we go back and try to find them later.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of you- I am so excited that I found the pattern for the cowl.... Here it is along with a picture - It is so simple, but looks much more involved!!! The finished size is 24" circumference and 9" tall. I am going to make one with 6 less cast on - I think it will be a better fit.... I have no idea where this came from - I had jotted the info down on an index card with no references....
> #6 Yarn (this is Lion Brand Hometown USA) Super Bulky 81 yards. Number 15 - 16" circular knitting needle. Cast on 53 loosely and join without twisting... K3, P3 round and round and round until there is just enough yarn left to cast off loosely. That's it!!! How easy is that??? The yarn is big enough and the pattern simple enough that you can easily where you are after a couple of rows. Alan has christened this the barber pole cowl!!!!


What a very effective simple cowl. Sure doesn't look that easy.


----------



## pammie1234

I've caught up on last week's KTP and now I'm ready to read the new one. I'm so glad this week is over. We had a beautiful day! Sunny and warm! No sweaters or jackets needed at recess, just a short-sleeved T-shirt! It will get a little cooler tonight.


----------



## siouxann

Welcome to the weekend! Seems like only a few minutes since we last partied.

Thanks Sam, for all of those recipes! We talked last week about the doggie bones my daughter Trish makes but you have really outdone yourself! Lots of choices and some very delicious-sounding ones for the two-legged folks, too.

Time to go over to Trish's place and see if we are 'dining' or yoyo-ing. (YOYO=You're On Your Own) We usually have one yoyo night a week to clean out the fridge. Tomorrow I plan to go through Sam's recipes and work them into next week's menus.

PS, Love the cowl! It looks too complicated to be that easy.


----------



## Pup lover

Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


----------



## darowil

Wonder if Mum made it safely to wherever it was in the Cotswolds?. Haven't heard she didn't so assume she did.
I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I took my nephew for an interview for an apprenticship that he was offered. He has since taken up the offer, something he had to do. But left us all concerned becuase he is only 18 and not very savvy and it meant moving interstate and being hours away if he got into strife . He has similar issues to Maryanne. Well got a phone call from one brother yesterday- he has just been offered the chance to relocate to Canberra- one hour drive from where Michael is going! Told him God is good and knew what he ws doing. Didn't agree but did acknwledge that he could see where I was coming from. But a great relief to us all that is for sure. And this brother while not the one has lived with for the past 10 years had had hime to stay every fortnight for that time so they know each other very well by now. Even travelled around India together for a few weeeks a couple of eyars ago.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Be safe - I hope that you have snacks and sandwich makings if your power goes out. I hate to try and sleep when it's stormy out..... Glad though that you are tucked in for the time being. luv-AZ


martina said:


> Great recipes, and a giggle in your opening. Thanks, Sam . Don't think I will be getting any sleep tonight, the wind is ferocious at the moment. Very unsettling. There are no trains at the moment going west of Plymouth , or replacement buses as it is too dangerous. With nothing going eastwards much we are more or less cut off . Many of the roads are flooded, trees are down and Mayflower steps has water right to the top. So far I am fine. My supermarket order came today so I have food. Just hope the power stays on as I have an electric cooker. We shall see. Stay safe all. All in my prayers who need them.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I know right????? Love the fact that it's so easy......


darowil said:


> What a very effective simple cowl. Sure doesn't look that easy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sue - it's right up my alley.....easy peasy! I love the YoYo!!!! We call it "fending"!!!!


siouxann said:


> Welcome to the weekend! Seems like only a few minutes since we last partied.
> 
> Thanks Sam, for all of those recipes! We talked last week about the doggie bones my daughter Trish makes but you have really outdone yourself! Lots of choices and some very delicious-sounding ones for the two-legged folks, too.
> 
> Time to go over to Trish's place and see if we are 'dining' or yoyo-ing. (YOYO=You're On Your Own) We usually have one yoyo night a week to clean out the fridge. Tomorrow I plan to go through Sam's recipes and work them into next week's menus.
> 
> PS, Love the cowl! It looks too complicated to be that easy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great pics!!!!! I need to get that mitten pattern from you... is it from Pacer??? Let me know if it is available OK?? The picture of you and your DH just needs a heart around it for Valentine's Day!!!! Very cute!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


----------



## Angelyaya5

Good evening all,
Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## KateB

Did you see this in today's forum? I thought it was so apt for all of you snowed up people with fur babies!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Martina, Stay safe, thinking of you.


----------



## KateB

Had Luke here today and he's almost running! He had great fun riding on Grandpa's back as you'll hear, but I think Grandpa may suffer for it tomorrow!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Valentine's Day to you two....love this photo too!!



Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's always good to have other family members around when settling into a new place. I'll bet everyone is breathing a little easier now.



darowil said:


> Wonder if Mum made it safely to wherever it was in the Cotswolds?. Haven't heard she didn't so assume she did.
> I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I took my nephew for an interview for an apprenticship that he was offered. He has since taken up the offer, something he had to do. But left us all concerned becuase he is only 18 and not very savvy and it meant moving interstate and being hours away if he got into strife . He has similar issues to Maryanne. Well got a phone call from one brother yesterday- he has just been offered the chance to relocate to Canberra- one hour drive from where Michael is going! Told him God is good and knew what he ws doing. Didn't agree but did acknwledge that he could see where I was coming from. But a great relief to us all that is for sure. And this brother while not the one has lived with for the past 10 years had had hime to stay every fortnight for that time so they know each other very well by now. Even travelled around India together for a few weeeks a couple of eyars ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Keeping them in thoughts and prayers.



Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
> Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable....Grandpa had quite an obstacle course to get through --- looks like some kind of rodeo for horses!! I'll bet he'll be sore tomorrow. I know I would be. But, what fun!! Love Luke's laugh.



KateB said:


> Had Luke here today and he's almost running! He had great fun riding on Grandpa's back as you'll hear, but I think Grandpa may suffer for it tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Jodi they are both on my list and in my heart - I'm sure they will both be just fine. Stay warm and safe - luv-AZ


Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
> Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## AZ Sticks

So cute - both of them!!!!!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> Had Luke here today and he's almost running! He had great fun riding on Grandpa's back as you'll hear, but I think Grandpa may suffer for it tomorrow!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello, Sam---your really outdid yourself with the recipes this week!

I'm trying to watch curling and follow along with the information posted on last week's forum....I wish I could understand the strategy discussions the Russians are having.

We plan on having a quiet night and then have the combined birthday family get together tomorrow.

DGS was here after pre-school and instead of sweets, we rolled out biscuit dough and made heart shaped loaves...we had a great time.

He's already had enough sugar with the candy they exchange at school plus the decorated Rice Krispies square he had from us.


----------



## Angelyaya5

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today and he's almost running! He had great fun riding on Grandpa's back as you'll hear, but I think Grandpa may suffer for it tomorrow!


OMG, he is too cute!


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


Lovely family :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today and he's almost running! He had great fun riding on Grandpa's back as you'll hear, but I think Grandpa may suffer for it tomorrow!


One very happy little boy-and one very tired grandpa today I would think if he did that for too long.


----------



## darowil

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
> Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Easy day for me to remember- DHs birthday. Both on the same day makes it hard for them.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sue - it's right up my alley.....easy peasy! I love the YoYo!!!! We call it "fending"!!!!


We call it Fend For Yourself night.  It was a nice break when the kids were all with me.

Well, supper's over here--the spinach came out great and DD liked her spicy chicken (I made some separate for me). I'm tired!

The weather's supposed to be a lot warmer this weekend. Maybe I can get some of that mess out of the backyard...


----------



## darowil

Now to get ready to go out to the Handknitters Guild so be back much later.


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> Great pics!!!!! I need to get that mitten pattern from you... is it from Pacer??? Let me know if it is available OK?? The picture of you and your DH just needs a heart around it for Valentine's Day!!!! Very cute!!!!!


Do you want the children's pattern or the adult version? My mom has been making that pattern since the 1960's and I have made so many of them over the years as well. They are done on 2 needles with two strands of worsted weight yarn. Super warm and easy to make. I did 8 rows on one in less than 20 minutes this morning before heading into work.


----------



## Patches39

Wow, wonderful receipts, you covered every thing, thanks will be copying them. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dinner has just been served, pasta with shrimp and asparagus.... Just marking my spot.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> One very happy little boy-and one very tired grandpa today I would think if he did that for too long.


Ditto, go grandpa, one happy baby. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> We call it Fend For Yourself night.  It was a nice break when the kids were all with me.
> 
> Well, supper's over here--the spinach came out great and DD liked her spicy chicken (I made some separate for me). I'm tired!
> 
> The weather's supposed to be a lot warmer this weekend. Maybe I can get some of that mess out of the backyard...


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Wishing everyone a Happy Valentine's day. I spent my entire evening at the mechanics, but I got my DH's vehicle back. Had to rebuild the gear shift column stuff. Not sure on all the technical stuff, but it was a bit of a challenge as the dealer sent the wrong fax so the wrong part was ordered and it took two more faxes today before the right part was brought in. The shop closed at 6 PM but they stayed on the project until it was done. I left there at 7:15 PM. I went to dinner close to the mechanics and ate alone. Then I went to Joanne's to look at knitting supplies. Sounds like that was a good choice as there was a strange lady hanging out waiting for her car to be done. 

I noticed it was Railyn's birthday so wishing you a wonderful birthday.


----------



## pammie1234

pacer said:


> Do you want the children's pattern or the adult version? My mom has been making that pattern since the 1960's and I have made so many of them over the years as well. They are done on 2 needles with two strands of worsted weight yarn. Super warm and easy to make. I did 8 rows on one in less than 20 minutes this morning before heading into work.


Pacer, I would actually like both sizes! I need to make some for 2 of my great-nephews and a pair for me!


----------



## siouxann

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


Great pictures! You and your honey are a great looking couple.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam the receipts all sound superb. You know me well, I think I will be trying both the chocolate and the cheese cake. I will take pictures and if they look good enough they will be entered for food porn contests. I have a few entered by a friend, I am not sure I could enter them my self as I am way too critical of my work.


----------



## siouxann

Angelyaya5 said:


> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Prayers and healing energy being sent to them both, and prayers for peace for you. It's hard to have to sit and wait to hear the results.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Did you see this in today's forum? I thought it was so apt for all of you snowed up people with fur babies!


that is exactly what my dogs said to me this morning Kiwi was out and in in a flash. Luna lingered a bit then played this after non when Seth and i went out to lay. Heading to bed shortly been a long busy day.


----------



## siouxann

pammie1234 said:


> Pacer, I would actually like both sizes! I need to make some for 2 of my great-nephews and a pair for me!


I would like the pattern, too.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Had Luke here today and he's almost running! He had great fun riding on Grandpa's back as you'll hear, but I think Grandpa may suffer for it tomorrow!


Oh he is such a happy lad. I can imagine grandpa will be sore. but days like this it is worth the pain I think. love his laugh. Will have to show this to Seth int he morning, he has just gone to sleep with aunt Jamie.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


What a sweetheart your grandson is. the sky is absolutely gorgeous. You and your sweetie look so happy, lovely photo. 
Hugs back to you


----------



## AZ Sticks

You have mentioned this before - I am so curious.... what is it all about????


NanaCaren said:


> Sam the receipts all sound superb. You know me well, I think I will be trying both the chocolate and the cheese cake. I will take pictures and if they look good enough they will be entered for food porn contests. I have a few entered by a friend, I am not sure I could enter them my self as I am way too critical of my work.


----------



## Miss Pam

darowil said:


> Wonder if Mum made it safely to wherever it was in the Cotswolds?. Haven't heard she didn't so assume she did.
> I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I took my nephew for an interview for an apprenticship that he was offered. He has since taken up the offer, something he had to do. But left us all concerned becuase he is only 18 and not very savvy and it meant moving interstate and being hours away if he got into strife . He has similar issues to Maryanne. Well got a phone call from one brother yesterday- he has just been offered the chance to relocate to Canberra- one hour drive from where Michael is going! Told him God is good and knew what he ws doing. Didn't agree but did acknwledge that he could see where I was coming from. But a great relief to us all that is for sure. And this brother while not the one has lived with for the past 10 years had had hime to stay every fortnight for that time so they know each other very well by now. Even travelled around India together for a few weeeks a couple of eyars ago.


That is great news about your brother and your nephew. Indeed, God isgood.


----------



## purl2diva

Gwen - nice gifts from a thoughtful DH
Dawn-lovely picture of you and DH. Your grandson looks very pleased with his mittens 
Jodi-prayers for your DD and SIL
Kate - love the video. He is such a cutie

DH and I don't exchange gifts -there is nothing we need! We did go out to dinner last night to avoid the rush and exchanged cards this morning. Even though we are both trying to lose weight, we are forgetting that tonight. I bought two slim slices of flour less chocolate cake which we will enjoy while watching Love Actually tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Great recipes, and a giggle in your opening. Thanks, Sam . Don't think I will be getting any sleep tonight, the wind is ferocious at the moment. Very unsettling. There are no trains at the moment going west of Plymouth , or replacement buses as it is too dangerous. With nothing going eastwards much we are more or less cut off . Many of the roads are flooded, trees are down and Mayflower steps has water right to the top. So far I am fine. My supermarket order came today so I have food. Just hope the power stays on as I have an electric cooker. We shall see. Stay safe all. All in my prayers who need them.


That is why I keep a camping stove and gas canisters- just in case!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, you are b a d , but I love it. Can picture you rolling on floor after looking out window! On serious side please sched. Dr. Visit next week if you dont feel better.
Well we drove to DH's Dr. In Riverside. Never again we'll wait for Loma Linda appt. So much traffic due to holiday weekend. I did get 2 dresses, hat and earrings at Bass Pro Shops. We didn't even stop at Costco due to heavy traffic.
Tired, but home safe in jammies, in bed. Will get up later for dinner. Also to gather supplies for tomorrow's watercolor class. Night night sweet friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh

KateB said:


> Did you see this in today's forum? I thought it was so apt for all of you snowed up people with fur babies!


OMG that is so my chihuahua! I had to pick up a pack of puppy pads for this week because there was no way he was going outside! 
 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of you- I am so excited that I found the pattern for the cowl.... Here it is along with a picture - It is so simple, but looks much more involved!!! The finished size is 24" circumference and 9" tall. I am going to make one with 6 less cast on - I think it will be a better fit.... I have no idea where this came from - I had jotted the info down on an index card with no references....
> #6 Yarn (this is Lion Brand Hometown USA) Super Bulky 81 yards. Number 15 - 16" circular knitting needle. Cast on 53 loosely and join without twisting... K3, P3 round and round and round until there is just enough yarn left to cast off loosely. That's it!!! How easy is that??? The yarn is big enough and the pattern simple enough that you can easily where you are after a couple of rows. Alan has christened this the barber pole cowl!!!!


Great, and it is nice and easy to remember. So pretty too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam are you still having breathing difficulty? If so I do hope you will go on to the doctor. Otherwise, we will come after you with pointed sticks! Seriously, please take care of yourself. We all love you and want you well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I took my nephew for an interview for an apprenticship that he was offered. He has since taken up the offer, something he had to do. But left us all concerned becuase he is only 18 and not very savvy and it meant moving interstate and being hours away if he got into strife . He has similar issues to Maryanne. Well got a phone call from one brother yesterday- he has just been offered the chance to relocate to Canberra- one hour drive from where Michael is going! Told him God is good and knew what he ws doing. Didn't agree but did acknwledge that he could see where I was coming from. But a great relief to us all that is for sure. And this brother while not the one has lived with for the past 10 years had had hime to stay every fortnight for that time so they know each other very well by now. Even travelled around India together for a few weeeks a couple of eyars ago.


That really is great news. I am so glad that your nephew is following his dream and took that apprenticeship but I can imagine the relief of all knowing that some family will be reachable quickly if need be....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks - it will join my "dr's waiting room" list of projects!!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> Great, and it is nice and easy to remember. So pretty too.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK guys - 7PM and 68 degrees outside.... I am closing up the house just to keep the bugs out! Time to join DH for some TV time - love to all - be safe and happy - luv-AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angelyaya5 said:


> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


My sister-in-law also had cataract surgery as a way to help with the glaucoma and it has been successful. I will hope the same for your SIL and really hope that all goes well for your daughter... They will both be in my thoughts and lots of healing vibes sent their way.


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> I would like the pattern, too.


Me three on Pacer's great, warm mittens.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I keep a camping stove and gas canisters- just in case!


We do also.


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening Sam, I'm late with this I know but this is my life, day late and a dollar short.. LOL.. Love the recipes, all I can say is wow.. you really have a lot to type in to start this off now. Thank you so very much for all that you do for this group each week. I have missed you so much. Love your family tales, especially that Phyllis was stuck on the other side of the drive. Hugs and loves to all the family.. Happy Valentines Day to you all :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


Handsome couple!!!!!! Glad he is home safe with you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sue - it's right up my alley.....easy peasy! I love the YoYo!!!! We call it "fending"!!!!


We call it "Grabit's" Who ever grabs it first :thumbup: Great way to "clean" out the fridge :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> Did you see this in today's forum? I thought it was so apt for all of you snowed up people with fur babies!


ROFL... Kate.. I promise you have been watching my new pup.. except he is black not brown.. tooo funny!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ sticks, thanks for posting the pattern for that great cowl. 

Dawn, great photos GS looks happy with the mitts & the pics of you & DH are great.

Jodi, so sorry daughter & her husband both need surgery, hope all goes well.

Kate, Luke is too cute, what a happy laugh, I imagine gramps will be a little gimpy tomorrow.

I just saw on the National, pictures of the flooding in UK, what a mess, I hope all of you stay safe.
Darowil, great news that your nephew got his apprentice job & also that one of your brothers will be moving close so he will not be s far from family.


----------



## Marianne818

Our newest family member.. introducing Bruiser.. who's top weight will probably be in the under 10 lb range. 
Well messed this up.. ROFL.. will try it again :XD:


----------



## Marianne818

Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, never did make it to the store, but feeling just a tad better and cleaner... DH and I will try to get out early and take care of lots of things... Now is time to go switch the laundry so he can pack sometime tomorrow. He heads out for Taos at about 6 AM Sunday....

The neighborhood kids have been over 3 times so far today.... Twice with candy and once with hand decorated cupcakes.... They really are darlings and have told me that they are just across the alley if I get lonely when Gerry is gone.... Who knows, I may even pick up needles again. 

(Sam, I know the devil made you do it, but I would have been laughing at Phyllis too.... As long as no one is hurt, it is pretty funny.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


What a cutie..... Can tell he is a heart...bruiser.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, 
Great recipes, I have a friend wh always grows tons of squash so will have to pass these on to her.
I have to argue with you about corn fed beef, here they are fed barley or oats & we can sure taste the difference when we eat beef in the US


----------



## Marianne818

Tis that time, I've stayed too long, Mom is calling wanting a bit of time before she falls asleep. 
Wishing all Sweet Dreams, Good Mornings and peace and love fill your homes and hearts.
Hugs, Loves and always in my heart :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sam, lots of lovely recipes, the human ones could be served up at a bbq.
Will be keeping the animal treat recipes, and thinking of making 1 little change to enhance beef flavour by subbing beef stock for the water content, thus making it more yummy for puppy (even the kitty ones)

On a side note, you can get a portable gas cooker in a little case that has the gas in a pressure pack can that clips into frame. I have one of these in our emergency box so I can have coffee even when power is off and the gas lasts for ages. I also have another in my soap making supplies. They are not expensive to buy and you can get packs of the gas cans for them. Have a look at the camping stores or hardware stores or variety stores. I paid less than $20 for stove and pack of gas cans here in Australia, so should be cheaper in US.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Marianne, what a cute puppy. What kind is he?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Dreamweaver said:


> Dinner has just been served, pasta with shrimp and asparagus.... Just marking my spot.


Hope you made plenty, sounds yummy.


----------



## pammie1234

Marianne, I love your puppy! He is so cute and looks like a handful. Of course all puppies are. My baby is 3 today, and he is still a lot of puppy. But, he is a dear and I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


sooooo cute,


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Tis that time, I've stayed too long, Mom is calling wanting a bit of time before she falls asleep.
> Wishing all Sweet Dreams, Good Mornings and peace and love fill your homes and hearts.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart :thumbup: :thumbup:


rest well, blessing for you and family


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marianne - - love the new puppy; welcome to the family, Bruiser.

Will definitely be making that cowl--- oh, that list of "to do's" is growing.

Dawn - those mittens turned out great; I'm sure he'll wear them with pride.

I've been trying to do some WIP finishing -- so started the knitted trim that goes around the bolero for DGD#1---I'm wishing now that I would have just gone with a crocheted tri directly on the piece after seaming it. With the knitted trim, I have to be sure I have the exact right length and have to tack it on to the edges of the bolero---I'm sure it will look nice when it's done, just will do it differently next time.


----------



## martina

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


Bruiser? anything looking less like a bruiser than that cutie I have yet to see.


----------



## Pup lover

Angelyaya5 we are nuts and our pups are spoiled! DH took the snow blower to the yard cause it was so deep. He cleans the yard weekly for sanitation and now its all been blown outside the fence! :shock: By the time the weather us nice enough for us to be in the yard it will be gone anyway.

Still 18 pages on last week to finish falling asleep here though. Sweet dreams n hugs


----------



## Designer1234

Well, It is 9:30 pm-I was up early so I am signing off pretty quickly. I have a accomplished a lot with my stashbuster coat of many colors. borders all done - waste yarn worked into , just have both sleeves to to do tomorrow and then cuffs and I am done! the UFO workshop got me going . next I am going to do the other block, then decide what to do with my orange sweater and either finish it or start over as a pullover. I don't like the neck so will have to look at it closely.

Best wishes to everyone. Canada won the men's curling game I think they were playing NOrway (the team with the crazy pants) so they are holding their own. Our women's team is doing really well. Our mens figure skater won the silver, although really wanted a gold (however, don't they all?. 

I am weary so going to bed and read for awhile. see you all tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


I love, would offer to puppy sit, but not in same country as you (and truthfully, you might not get him back)
:wink: :wink:


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of you- I am so excited that I found the pattern for the cowl....


LOVE the "Barber Pole" cowl!!! Thanks for sharing! DH's aunt can knit (a little) and is nuts about cowls right now so I copied and pasted the pattern/pictures into a Microsoft Word document and attached it to an e-mail to her. Your cowl is in my files in Minnesota and I know will be in DH's aunt's files in Seattle, WA    Thanks again!


----------



## gottastch

Thanks for the great start this week, Sam. As always, you've out-done yourself with recipes 

I have to report my latest findings with the Chocolate Lava Cakes. I did the experiment tonight of cutting the amount of butter in half (from one stick to 1/2 stick or 4 tablespoons). I added 4 tablespoons of applesauce to the mix, to replace the fat I subtracted. I forgot that this was the recipe that was to be baked in the oven and had it in the microwave for 2 minutes before my brain caught up so I pulled them out and put them in the toaster oven until the sides were pulling away from the custard cups (like the original directions said). 

Oh dang, I have to do another experiment now because I have to find out if the Chocolate Lava Cakes had NO "lava" because of swapping out half the fat for the applesauce or because I cooked them part way in the microwave...geeeees, leave it to me to screw up an experiment! I ended up with a very dense and chocolately cake. It was still very tasty...just no "lava." I guess that just means I have to try it again...which really isn't all that bad now is it? Tee hee


----------



## nittergma

Hi I've been following along with everyone on the tea party I've been too busy between naps to spend much time. I seem to have gone into hibernation mode just like an old bear. I can't wait till Spring when I can see more green and warm temps. I do like the snow when it's pretty but I don't have any evergy to play with the dogs in it or thything. I do hope everyone is safe from the crazy weather I'm reading about! I'ts good to see you back Marianne! And is it RAilynn that has the Birthday? 
Well we have been watching our grandaughters and visiting with our son for the last few hours and I'm really ready for bed now. Night all. nittergma


----------



## iamsam

flips and shorts - you really know how to hurt a guy sandi. lol --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> So many wonderful recipes Sam - I think I will start with the rice salad..... I made myself stuffed mushrooms for dinner the other night... and I have a roast, potatoes and carrots in the crock pot tonight. Alan and I exchanged mushy cards and worked in the yard a little today.... flip flops and shorts are the dress for today....... stay warm and safe my friend!!!


----------



## iamsam

I can do that darowil - thanks for the suggestion. --- sam



darowil said:


> Do you know how to do bold? if you put in each recipe name in bold it woudl be easier to find them when we go back and try to find them later.


----------



## iamsam

rest assured - countless prayers and wishes of positive healing energy are on their way - please let us know how they do. it would be nice if they could be in the same room. --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
> Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## iamsam

love the laughing - he is having a good time. hopefully grandpa won't be hurting too bad - soothing energy zooming for his back. --- sam



KateB said:


> Had Luke here today and he's almost running! He had great fun riding on Grandpa's back as you'll hear, but I think Grandpa may suffer for it tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam

mary - may I have the pattern also - I would like both of them. thank you --- sam



pacer said:


> Do you want the children's pattern or the adult version? My mom has been making that pattern since the 1960's and I have made so many of them over the years as well. They are done on 2 needles with two strands of worsted weight yarn. Super warm and easy to make. I did 8 rows on one in less than 20 minutes this morning before heading into work.


----------



## iamsam

you shouldn't be - what you have posted looks uber professional. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam the receipts all sound superb. You know me well, I think I will be trying both the chocolate and the cheese cake. I will take pictures and if they look good enough they will be entered for food porn contests. I have a few entered by a friend, I am not sure I could enter them my self as I am way too critical of my work.


----------



## iamsam

I never knew bass pro shop sold ladies clothing and jewelry. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are b a d , but I love it. Can picture you rolling on floor after looking out window! On serious side please sched. Dr. Visit next week if you dont feel better.
> Well we drove to DH's Dr. In Riverside. Never again we'll wait for Loma Linda appt. So much traffic due to holiday weekend. I did get 2 dresses, hat and earrings at Bass Pro Shops. We didn't even stop at Costco due to heavy traffic.
> Tired, but home safe in jammies, in bed. Will get up later for dinner. Also to gather supplies for tomorrow's watercolor class. Night night sweet friends.


----------



## iamsam

very cute dog Marianne - bruiser - right - what's his make-up - looks pretty Heinz variety to me. lol --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


----------



## EJS

just popping in for a sec to get in on this week. 
Really tired so will catch up tomorrow sometime.
My love to all


----------



## iamsam

great idea about using beef stock - thanks.

I just may have to pick up one of those little gas cookers and a box of gas pressure packs. we haven't lost power yet but you never know. I need my coffee also. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, lots of lovely recipes, the human ones could be served up at a bbq.
> Will be keeping the animal treat recipes, and thinking of making 1 little change to enhance beef flavour by subbing beef stock for the water content, thus making it more yummy for puppy (even the kitty ones)
> 
> On a side note, you can get a portable gas cooker in a little case that has the gas in a pressure pack can that clips into frame. I have one of these in our emergency box so I can have coffee even when power is off and the gas lasts for ages. I also have another in my soap making supplies. They are not expensive to buy and you can get packs of the gas cans for them. Have a look at the camping stores or hardware stores or variety stores. I paid less than $20 for stove and pack of gas cans here in Australia, so should be cheaper in US.


----------



## iamsam

hope you will post a picture of the finished bolero. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - - love the new puppy; welcome to the family, Bruiser.
> 
> Will definitely be making that cowl--- oh, that list of "to do's" is growing.
> 
> Dawn - those mittens turned out great; I'm sure he'll wear them with pride.
> 
> I've been trying to do some WIP finishing -- so started the knitted trim that goes around the bolero for DGD#1---I'm wishing now that I would have just gone with a crocheted tri directly on the piece after seaming it. With the knitted trim, I have to be sure I have the exact right length and have to tack it on to the edges of the bolero---I'm sure it will look nice when it's done, just will do it differently next time.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.

Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.

HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u

Bruiser is adorable...what a sweet looking puppy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

gottastch said:


> LOVE the "Barber Pole" cowl!!! Thanks for sharing! DH's aunt can knit (a little) and is nuts about cowls right now so I copied and pasted the pattern/pictures into a Microsoft Word document and attached it to an e-mail to her. Your cowl is in my files in Minnesota and I know will be in DH's aunt's files in Seattle, WA    Thanks again!


She will love it... It makes you look like you know what you're doing!


----------



## darowil

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.
> 
> HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


Good to see you able to pop in even if just for a while- praying that things will improve so you can spend time here with us.


----------



## darowil

Caren- don't know if you get this but if you scroll down there is a Seth shawl named after an Egyptian God. God of desert storms and chaos.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> you shouldn't be - what you have posted looks uber professional. --- sam


Thank you, I have always been very critical of the way things turn out. You eat with your eyes first. You should have seen the chocolates that didn't make the photo. :shock: They tasted great but looked scary. 
The chocolate tangerine cheese cakes the ones in the photo were the the only ones that played nice and came out of the pans, The rest where rolled into truffles that disappeared in no time.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Caren- don't know if you get this but if you scroll down there is a Seth shawl named after an Egyptian God. God of desert storms and chaos.


No link to scroll, but wold love to see the shawl. 
I can believe it he is that at times and yesterday was one f those days. Nothing seemed to please him.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> No link to scroll, but wold love to see the shawl.
> I can believe it he is that at times and yesterday was one f those days. Nothing seemed to please him.


http://uk-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=ehf4mc2ick76r#mail this might help!


----------



## TNS

Lovely to hear from you Sharon! I hope you can manage to keep up with us all even if you can't always post, and hope all is going well for you.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


He is the cutest thing! What Joy he's going to bring! Sounds like you're in love already.


----------



## Angelyaya5

thewren said:


> rest assured - countless prayers and wishes of positive healing energy are on their way - please let us know how they do. it would be nice if they could be in the same room. --- sam


Sam, thank you.My DD is so selfless, her surgery is in Boston and my SIL's is 
nearer their home many miles away.She didn't want him to have to wait, so scheduled surgery happened on same day as hers. She's always thinking of others before herself. Will definitely keep you posted on how they do.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## Angelyaya5

Good morning all,
Many thank you's to all for your prayers, they mean so much.
Sam, how are you feeling? Please take good care of yourself, you're irreplaceable!
Will be heading off to gym in a bit before our latest storm comes through
Think I'll concentrate on a WIP later today, an afghan I started for DH about 3 years ago. He keeps teasing me about it. 
Will check in with you all later.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## flyty1n

what a fine fellow Bruiser is. He will bring you lots of joy and make your life much happier.


----------



## sassafras123

thewren said:


> I never knew bass pro shop sold ladies clothing and jewelry. --- sam


Sam, the shop is ginormous two story. With restaurant, clothing, chocolat, fudge shop, shoes, jewelry, and of course hiking, camping, fishing, guns etc. Incidentally it was 84 degrees yesterday!

Marilyn. a very happy belated birthday.
Gwen, Bruiser is adorable.
Sandi, thank you for cowl pattern. How is Alan?


----------



## siouxann

Miss Pam said:


> That is great news about your brother and your nephew. Indeed, God isgood.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of high winds last night and it felt like the whole house was shaking. There has beern a lot of damage nearer the coast and loss of electricity. Thankfully the forecast for the coming week is a bit better, so we shall keep our fingers crossed.
I hope you lot in America are ok with all the snow.
Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
Saturday photos


----------



## siouxann

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


What a Sweetheart! He probably won't learn "sit STILL" until sometime after his second or third birthday.


----------



## siouxann

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.
> 
> HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


And {{{HUGS}}} back to you! Miss you. You are in my prayers, and I send you healing energy and peace.


----------



## siouxann

I couldn't get the link to take me to anything but a sign-up page for Yahoo. Is this the shawl? It is gorgeous!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seth-5


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Great recipes, and a giggle in your opening. Thanks, Sam . Don't think I will be getting any sleep tonight, the wind is ferocious at the moment. Very unsettling. There are no trains at the moment going west of Plymouth , or replacement buses as it is too dangerous. With nothing going eastwards much we are more or less cut off . Many of the roads are flooded, trees are down and Mayflower steps has water right to the top. So far I am fine. My supermarket order came today so I have food. Just hope the power stays on as I have an electric cooker. We shall see. Stay safe all. All in my prayers who need them.


Martina, being cut off is worrisome. I sure hope you will be ok. Glad you have food and hope you keep your power. Hugs and be safe.


----------



## siouxann

Just went outside to fill the bird feeder. It is snowing AGAIN! Hopefully, it won't be as nasty as the storm on Thursday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> She will love it... It makes you look like you know what you're doing!


Love the cowl AZ. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam --- will do. I want to do a little skirt with the Sashay ribbon yarn as ruffles to match the bolero.



thewren said:


> hope you will post a picture of the finished bolero. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, the shop is ginormous two story. With restaurant, clothing, chocolat, fudge shop, shoes, jewelry, and of course hiking, camping, fishing, guns etc. Incidentally it was 84 degrees yesterday!
> 
> Marilyn. a very happy belated birthday.
> Gwen, Bruiser is adorable.
> Sandi, thank you for cowl pattern. How is Alan?


84 degrees!!!! I could use some of that warmth. I'm freezing. I need to go get my slippers on and I think I could use my fingerless gloves.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, the man!!! Thank you for your recipes. They always get me thinking of new and wonderful ways to cook veggies. I will be getting some spaghetti squash for sure and trying it in various ways with this as my inspiration. Love the stories of the driveway. I have headed in the way of the snow bank a few times and fortunately missed it. If you are like us, it is way taller than the car. I am ready for some warmth. Seems like winter is sooo cold and summer sooo hot. I like the in between. Hope your breathing won't be too affected this time but please don't wait to see the doctor. You mean a lot to us and we want you well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


Your grandson is a beautiful child. Perhaps I should say handsome, but I think at his age, beautiful is still ok. He looks so happy in those mittens and I must say, the color is wonderful. You don't look old enough to have a grandchild that age. Love the photo of you and DH together. You make such a lovely couple. Makes me homesick to see you again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Wonder if Mum made it safely to wherever it was in the Cotswolds?. Haven't heard she didn't so assume she did.
> I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I took my nephew for an interview for an apprenticship that he was offered. He has since taken up the offer, something he had to do. But left us all concerned becuase he is only 18 and not very savvy and it meant moving interstate and being hours away if he got into strife . He has similar issues to Maryanne. Well got a phone call from one brother yesterday- he has just been offered the chance to relocate to Canberra- one hour drive from where Michael is going! Told him God is good and knew what he ws doing. Didn't agree but did acknwledge that he could see where I was coming from. But a great relief to us all that is for sure. And this brother while not the one has lived with for the past 10 years had had hime to stay every fortnight for that time so they know each other very well by now. Even travelled around India together for a few weeeks a couple of eyars ago.


Hope your mom is having the time of her life. :thumbup: Wonderful news and a relief for all of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful start to the day!! Thanks. Another storm is forecast to be coming through here later today or tomorrow...I don't think Mother Nature heard us yell UNCLE that we've had enough already.

I'm looking forward to the whole family being together today---birthdays are so much fun when it's the grandkids' birthdays!

We had high winds last night and it seemed like the furnace and fan were on all night even though the thermostat was turned down to 65 for the night. I just turned the electric blanket up a notch and went back to sleep.  The furnace just kicked on again to get back up to the normal temperature for everyone waking up. We usually keep the house at about 70 degrees and dress warmly. I sure do like the socks that I made out of light DK weight for around the house. I have yet to make the pairs with the sock weight yarn...I think they're going to seem thin to me.

I hope you stay safe from the storms and that everyone at our tea party stays safe, warm (or cool) and cozy. AZ Sticks -- I love that you are able to be in shorts and flip flops....we won't be able to do that for at least 3 months.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of high winds last night and it felt like the whole house was shaking. There has beern a lot of damage nearer the coast and loss of electricity. Thankfully the forecast for the coming week is a bit better, so we shall keep our fingers crossed.
> I hope you lot in America are ok with all the snow.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> Saturday photos


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful start to the day!! Thanks. Another storm is forecast to be coming through here later today or tomorrow...I don't think Mother Nature heard us yell UNCLE that we've had enough already.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the whole family being together today---birthdays are so much fun when it's the grandkids' birthdays!
> 
> We had high winds last night and it seemed like the furnace and fan were on all night even though the thermostat was turned down to 65 for the night. I just turned the electric blanket up a notch and went back to sleep. The furnace just kicked on again to get back up to the normal temperature for everyone waking up. We usually keep the house at about 70 degrees and dress warmly. I sure do like the socks that I made out of light DK weight for around the house. I have yet to make the pairs with the sock weight yarn...I think they're going to seem thin to me.
> 
> I hope you stay safe from the storms and that everyone at our tea party stays safe, warm (or cool) and cozy. AZ Sticks -- I love that you are able to be in shorts and flip flops....we won't be able to do that for at least 3 months.


Enjoy the birthdays, I too am wearing my dk socks. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Daralene --- I love spaghetti squash and tend to slice it open, scoop out the pulp, place the two halves in a large bowl with just a little water, cover with plastic wrap and cook in the microwave for 5 minutes or so---when cool, I use a grapefruit spoon (it has a serrated top) to peel out the flesh like spaghetti -- then I can do all kinds of things with it - my favorite is to just heat up olive oil, garlic, salt & pepper, some Italian spices and fire roasted diced tomatoes - toss in the spaghetti squash until warm and serve with a little parmesan cheese.

Hope you don't get too much more snow with this new storm coming through.



Angora1 said:


> Sam, the man!!! Thank you for your recipes. They always get me thinking of new and wonderful ways to cook veggies. I will be getting some spaghetti squash for sure and trying it in various ways with this as my inspiration. Love the stories of the driveway. I have headed in the way of the snow bank a few times and fortunately missed it. If you are like us, it is way taller than the car. I am ready for some warmth. Seems like winter is sooo cold and summer sooo hot. I like the in between. Hope your breathing won't be too affected this time but please don't wait to see the doctor. You mean a lot to us and we want you well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Strawberry4u wrote:
Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.

Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.

HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


And {{{HUGS}}} back to you! Miss you. You are in my prayers, and I send you healing energy and peace


Sharon---good to see you on here---Miss you!! Hope you're doing better and taking care of yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Strawberry...So great to see your post. Our KTP's are long but feel free to just jump in where you are and join in. Healing Hugs for you.

Angelyaya...Healing wishes coming their way for the 2 surgeries. Too bad they didn't get all the cataract the first time. Yuck. Facing the same surgery twice. Not fun.

Kate...Too funny with the terror in the eyes on that short little dachshund. I don't blame him.
Luke's laughter makes me want to laugh. What a luv he is.:thumbup: Let us know how grandpa is today.

Rookie...Have fun at the combined birthday. I'm sure you will be doing lots of work preparing and hope you don't get too exhausted to enjoy yourself, but know everyone else will, thanks to you. :thumbup: 

Pacer...So sorry you hare having mechanical problems when you are also sharing the vehicle. Not good for sure. Know you don't need the added expense either. :thumbdown: Hope all is fixed and things are running smoothly again.

Julie...How wonderful you are prepared with a camping stove and gas cannisters. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sassafrass...Sounds like some bad traffic. I probably got some 20 min. of walking in while out doing things. Often I just have to come home as it gets too bad, but I did fine. Think something the doctor is giving me is helping. My ankle didn't swell all up like it was sprained. Felt good to be able to move, but it will take a lot more moving than that to get any improvement with the weight. :roll: Still it is a beginning!

Ok, here's the scoop. I got some pink yarn to do a skirt for DGD. Michael's had a 50% coupon on Lion Brand yarn. It was on sale and I didn't even think about that as usually coupons aren't good on sale items, but Michael's has pretty liberal coupons apparently as I still got to use the coupon. Yay!! Signed up for a cross stitch course at a needlework store. I've done lots of needle work but not cross stitch. I could teach myself but figure I might as well learn how to do it from someone who knows how to do it. We will be getting our son's dog for a few days and looking forward to it. He is such a sweetie. Of course I will be cleaning up dog fur for weeks after, but love him to bits.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of high winds last night and it felt like the whole house was shaking. There has beern a lot of damage nearer the coast and loss of electricity. Thankfully the forecast for the coming week is a bit better, so we shall keep our fingers crossed.
> I hope you lot in America are ok with all the snow.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> Saturday photos


Good morning Purple. I was watching videos last might of some of the damage, not pretty. Fingers crossed the better weather will arrive and last for a while. 
Hugs and gentle healing energy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


Awwwww, he is so sweet and now you are one busier lady. Lots of kisses from that little luv, I'm sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -3.8C/25F at 7:41am. Overcast with a promise of a bit more snow,not as much as some are getting though. 

Coffee this morning. 

Sending gentle healing energy to all that are in need. Warm HUGS for all. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## ChrisEl

purl2diva said:


> G I bought two slim slices of flour less chocolate cake which we will enjoy while watching Love Actually tonight.


Love Actually is a film DD, DH and I all like (we don't always agree). Sounds like a lovely Valentine's Day celebration.


----------



## KateB

Hi from a DRY and reasonably sunny west of Scotland! :shock: I can't believe it's almost 1pm and I've just managed to have breakfast/lunch! One of those days. I've been on the phone most of the morning as the bush telegraph was going wild as a very much hated ( with very good reason) old boss of mine has just been sacked. Yet to hear if she'll actually be sacked or given a 'retirement package' but this has become quite public so hopefully it'll be the former. Sorry to sound so vindictive but this is truely a case of Karma, she's been so dreadful to so many people. 
I need to get moving and go into town and buy a gift for my pal's new granddaughter....no, I didn't knit something for this one as the new gran had that covered!.....and if while I'm there I happen to see something that might suit a 15 month old boy....anyone think of one I could buy for? :roll: :lol: 
Only up to page 5 this week so I will catch up when I get back. TTFN.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think you'll love cross stitch....will you start out with stamped cross stitch and then go to counted cross stitch? I still have some kits that need to be done---one of my DD's likes to do those so maybe I'll send them her way---they're just small samplers, but fun to have framed for display.

My next learning projects are: 
1) more bead work - love doing that
2) more cables 
3) more socks
4) machine felting and needle felting
5) knitting from charts - also crochet from charts

Then I want to tackle some of the Knitting in Circles -- I have several books now (will get Nicky Epstein's book from the library) -- I hope I'm ready to tackle some dif.ficult charts.

I think that will keep me busy for awhile!

Have fun with babysitting the dog..glad you enjoy it.



Angora1 said:


> Strawberry...So great to see your post. Our KTP's are long but feel free to just jump in where you are and join in. Healing Hugs for you.
> 
> Angelyaya...Healing wishes coming their way for the 2 surgeries. Too bad they didn't get all the cataract the first time. Yuck. Facing the same surgery twice. Not fun.
> 
> Kate...Too funny with the terror in the eyes on that short little dachshund. I don't blame him.
> Luke's laughter makes me want to laugh. What a luv he is.:thumbup: Let us know how grandpa is today.
> 
> Rookie...Have fun at the combined birthday. I'm sure you will be doing lots of work preparing and hope you don't get too exhausted to enjoy yourself, but know everyone else will, thanks to you. :thumbup:
> 
> Pacer...So sorry you hare having mechanical problems when you are also sharing the vehicle. Not good for sure. Know you don't need the added expense either. :thumbdown: Hope all is fixed and things are running smoothly again.
> 
> Julie...How wonderful you are prepared with a camping stove and gas cannisters. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sassafrass...Sounds like some bad traffic. I probably got some 20 min. of walking in while out doing things. Often I just have to come home as it gets too bad, but I did fine. Think something the doctor is giving me is helping. My ankle didn't swell all up like it was sprained. Felt good to be able to move, but it will take a lot more moving than that to get any improvement with the weight. :roll: Still it is a beginning!
> 
> Ok, here's the scoop. I got some pink yarn to do a skirt for DGD. Michael's had a 50% coupon on Lion Brand yarn. It was on sale and I didn't even think about that as usually coupons aren't good on sale items, but Michael's has pretty liberal coupons apparently as I still got to use the coupon. Yay!! Signed up for a cross stitch course at a needlework store. I've done lots of needle work but not cross stitch. I could teach myself but figure I might as well learn how to do it from someone who knows how to do it. We will be getting our son's dog for a few days and looking forward to it. He is such a sweetie. Of course I will be cleaning up dog fur for weeks after, but love him to bits.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


I think the mittens were appreciated.
Beautiful sky!
And a beautiful couple....always love seeing the face of friend/sisters.
JK


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi wrote:
Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of high winds last night and it felt like the whole house was shaking. There has beern a lot of damage nearer the coast and loss of electricity. Thankfully the forecast for the coming week is a bit better, so we shall keep our fingers crossed.
I hope you lot in America are ok with all the snow.
Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
Saturday photos


Good morning Purple. I was watching videos last might of some of the damage, not pretty. Fingers crossed the better weather will arrive and last for a while. 
Hugs and gentle healing energy

I've been reading about the storms - seems like a lot of wind damage to fences, roofs, and trees. Hope everyone is okay and safe...more wind today, I guess is expected, and then some relief from the wind and rain. Hope they're right that you'll have better days ahead.

Caren....are you bracing for another storm? We're supposed to get some more snow here, but think it will be light and fluffy and not as dangerous with the ice as the last couple of storms have been. Keep warm and safe.


----------



## jknappva

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
> Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


I'll definitely add them to my prayers. And you for comfort while you wait for it to be over.
JK


----------



## jheiens

Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.

Best wishes to them both.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


Oh, Marianne...what a sweetie!!! But I can just imagine the mischief that little four legged 'angel' can get into...I'll bet you don't have any knitting or yarn laying around unprotected!!!
Jk


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> I couldn't get the link to take me to anything but a sign-up page for Yahoo. Is this the shawl? It is gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seth-5


yep thats the one. Well done


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.
> 
> It's good to hear from you, dear Sharon. Are you feeling better? We've all been concerned about you.
> Hugs, Sister of my heart.
> Junek
> HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of high winds last night and it felt like the whole house was shaking. There has beern a lot of damage nearer the coast and loss of electricity. Thankfully the forecast for the coming week is a bit better, so we shall keep our fingers crossed.
> I hope you lot in America are ok with all the snow.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> Saturday photos


I know you're looking forward to a sunny day in Surrey. And I hope the rest of your country will have better weather the coming week.
Our temps are supposed to go up...snow this past week and temperatures of 68-70F this coming week. Praying our really cold weather and snow is over for this winter. But some of our biggest snow storms have been in March.
Enjoy your sunshine!!
Jk


----------



## pammie1234

We are supposed to have a beautiful day! I hope that is true. My sis, BIL, and their 2 grandsons are coming to visit today. I hope I will be able to meet them at another GD's basketball game. She is in 1st grade so it ought to be a good one! I need to go do some more cleaning, so until later!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -3.8C/25F at 7:41am. Overcast with a promise of a bit more snow,not as much as some are getting though.
> 
> Coffee this morning.
> 
> Sending gentle healing energy to all that are in need. Warm HUGS for all. Have a wonderful day.


Good morning, Caren. You always send us such interesting, lovely pictures! Love the heart shaped cup!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy birthday, DH Don!! And to you also, TNS!! Hope you have a wonderful day.
JK


----------



## jknappva

My daughter who lives near Houston just posted on FB that the Magna Carta will be at the Houston Museum for a limited time. As she and her son are members they get a preview.
For someone who loves history as much as we do, it doesn't get any better than that!! So wish I could see it,too.
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl

jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, happy birthday to both! I always enjoy hearing your menus...are you making a special dinner?


----------



## melyn

lovely think i might try this lyn xx



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of you- I am so excited that I found the pattern for the cowl.... Here it is along with a picture - It is so simple, but looks much more involved!!! The finished size is 24" circumference and 9" tall. I am going to make one with 6 less cast on - I think it will be a better fit.... I have no idea where this came from - I had jotted the info down on an index card with no references....
> #6 Yarn (this is Lion Brand Hometown USA) Super Bulky 81 yards. Number 15 - 16" circular knitting needle. Cast on 53 loosely and join without twisting... K3, P3 round and round and round until there is just enough yarn left to cast off loosely. That's it!!! How easy is that??? The yarn is big enough and the pattern simple enough that you can easily where you are after a couple of rows. Alan has christened this the barber pole cowl!!!!


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday TNS and Don. February seems full of birthdays.

Didn't get to sleep again- think it was becuase I knew the cricket was on. But not long and we will have won so I will head to bed soon after I assume. Beginning to think that maybe we are a very good team again. See what the South Africans do in the next test.

Well we have won- in less than 4 days (could have 5 days to play).
So time for a sleep I think now.


----------



## melyn

rofl love it and so right for some of us in here lol



KateB said:


> Did you see this in today's forum? I thought it was so apt for all of you snowed up people with fur babies!


----------



## melyn

Welcome back Marianne, Bruiser is lovely me thinks you are goin to be sayin NOOOOOOOOO lots and lots lol



Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of high winds last night and it felt like the whole house was shaking. There has beern a lot of damage nearer the coast and loss of electricity. Thankfully the forecast for the coming week is a bit better, so we shall keep our fingers crossed.
> I hope you lot in America are ok with all the snow.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> Saturday photos


What a lovely day, you have, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -3.8C/25F at 7:41am. Overcast with a promise of a bit more snow,not as much as some are getting though.
> 
> Coffee this morning.
> 
> Sending gentle healing energy to all that are in need. Warm HUGS for all. Have a wonderful day.


My first smile of the day, love the photos, coffee is wonderful thanks. :lol:


----------



## KateB

Darowil, so glad it's all working out for your nephew. :thumbup:

Marianne - Bruiser's just gorgeous. Look at those eyes! :thumbup:

TNS - Happy birthday to you and also to Ohio Joy's DH. BTW Joy, I've just been to the PO and posted off my squares to you.

AZ- Thanks for the cowl pattern. :thumbup: 

' Grandpa' seems to have got away without any aches and pains today, he says it's because he went to the pub last night and 'lubricated' his back!


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> yep thats the one. Well done


Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D 
So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I join in with more wishes, Happy Birthday


----------



## sassafras123

Dear Angora, way to go. So proud of you and happy for you. Twenty minutes is wonderful for first time out, especially in weather you've had. Wish I had larger house and could invite you to visit. The 84degree temp is unusual and well be back to more normal 50-70degrees this week. It was 48 degrees when we left home yesterday. I had on short sleeve top, wool sweater, heavy fleece jacket and heat in the seat. I'm "always" cold so DH had preheated car before I got in. So the 84 degree by lunch was a real treat.


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


*Happy birthday to both!*

Marianne, that wee one is adorable!

I'm planning to get the sleeves sewn on the Charlotte at some point today...supposed to be warmer so maybe I can even air out the workroom--we'll see.


----------



## Marianne818

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marianne, what a cute puppy. What kind is he?


He's a mix breed, the Vet suggest part Dachshund because of his long body length and short legs, still haven't figured out the cute ears and the face structure. His mom has a tiny bit of Jack Russel her Vet has suggested, not sure about the sire, he was a small black dog that was with her when rescued, he ran away so hopefully he found his home. He's just a love, full of energy and makes me laugh with his antics. Snuggles and cuddles at the right times also, so a perfect gift just when I needed him :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, friends. DH has just taken me for a test drive of a nearly new car as my old one is dying fast, so looks like this may be my birthday present!!! Its a Suzuki Splash, and is black, I've never been into new cars as 'Id rather have a classic but here these aren't practical as the salt winds just eat the bodywork. 
Not sure what we will do for a meal, probably go out tomorrow instead of tonight, but I'm preparing a "bacon Joint" for pork and beans later in the week, and the beans are soaking at present.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -3.8C/25F at 7:41am. Overcast with a promise of a bit more snow,not as much as some are getting though.
> 
> Coffee this morning.
> 
> Sending gentle healing energy to all that are in need. Warm HUGS for all. Have a wonderful day.


Ahhhhh wonderful coffee to start the day  Love the heart with the key.. so sweet..


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday to TNS and to Don! May you have any more blessed days!


jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Oh Marianne; What a sweet pup. I'd bet he'll bring you much joy and lots of laughs.
Trish



Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,
Haven't finished last week's TP but will just jump into this one.
Spent a nice weekend with my son, got a load to AL on Monday, hit that lovely snow there, got a load to WI on Wednesday. Good roads and clear weather Nashville north. After Indy, the van started sounding funny so I had hoped to be swapped but couldn't. Figured out that it was running in 3rd gear so took it easy and was able to deliver. Called my mechanic and was able to drive it home to him. Unfortunately it is the tranny. Will have to be rebuilt. So home for at least a week. Good thing I have plenty of yarn! 
Sam, great recipes. Hope you are feeling better. Funny about the driveway and cars. Am so ready for spring although I haven't had to do a lot of driving in it.
Dawn, cute pic of DGS and lovely one of you and DH.
Railyn, happy belated birthday.
AZ Sticks, great cowl, thanks for pattern. Don't have larger needles but may adapt it to smaller ones.
Darowil, congrats on nephew's new job and brother's move closer to him.
Jodi, DD and DSIL are in my thoughts. 
Marianne, welcome back. Cute little guy, he will keep you busy. Hope DM is doing better.
Kate, unable to view vid but I can just imagine DH and Luke horsing around. Hope he wasn't too sore.
OH Joy, happy birthday to your DH.
TNS, happy birthday.
Caught up for now. Happy belated birthday and anniversaries to all that I missed. 
Off for now to work on a sock. This pair I am doing one at a time on 12" needles.
Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

I tried this last night, amazing what you can manage with one hand. It was so good, will definitely be doing It again.



gottastch said:


> Thanks for the great start this week, Sam. As always, you've out-done yourself with recipes
> 
> I have to report my latest findings with the Chocolate Lava Cakes. I did the experiment tonight of cutting the amount of butter in half (from one stick to 1/2 stick or 4 tablespoons). I added 4 tablespoons of applesauce to the mix, to replace the fat I subtracted. I forgot that this was the recipe that was to be baked in the oven and had it in the microwave for 2 minutes before my brain caught up so I pulled them out and put them in the toaster oven until the sides were pulling away from the custard cups (like the original directions said).
> 
> Oh dang, I have to do another experiment now because I have to find out if the Chocolate Lava Cakes had NO "lava" because of swapping out half the fat for the applesauce or because I cooked them part way in the microwave...geeeees, leave it to me to screw up an experiment! I ended up with a very dense and chocolately cake. It was still very tasty...just no "lava." I guess that just means I have to try it again...which really isn't all that bad now is it? Tee hee


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I never knew bass pro shop sold ladies clothing and jewelry. --- sam


They have to have something so wives can shop while husbands spend obscene amount for hunting & fishing things. The Bass Pro Shop near Calgary is a tourist destination with all the animal displays & is attached to a big mall. Shirley, have you been there?


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> great idea about using beef stock - thanks.
> 
> I just may have to pick up one of those little gas cookers and a box of gas pressure packs. we haven't lost power yet but you never know. I need my coffee also. --- sam


We have one of those camp stoves & DH has a hose, refills the little propane bottles from our big grain dryer tank, refills the BBQ & camper tanks too.
Here we pay much more than $20 for them unfortunately.


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> Oh, Marianne...what a sweetie!!! But I can just imagine the mischief that little four legged 'angel' can get into...I'll bet you don't have any knitting or yarn laying around unprotected!!!
> Jk


He managed to snag my yarn while I wasn't looking.. my fault as I had not noticed it draping over the table. He had a blast but totally ripped out down to the cast on stitches. I had dropped a stitch anyway.. so saved me time I guess :roll: Thought the yarn did get tangled up a bit more than I would have liked, at least he didn't break it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> I know you're looking forward to a sunny day in Surrey. And I hope the rest of your country will have better weather the coming week.
> Our temps are supposed to go up...snow this past week and temperatures of 68-70F this coming week. Praying our really cold weather and snow is over for this winter. But some of our biggest snow storms have been in March.
> Enjoy your sunshine!!
> Jk


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhh don't say that.. ROFL.. I am soooooo ready for spring :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D
> So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


Hang in there Patches, we all have your back :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My daughter who lives near Houston just posted on FB that the Magna Carta will be at the Houston Museum for a limited time. As she and her son are members they get a preview.
> For someone who loves history as much as we do, it doesn't get any better than that!! So wish I could see it,too.
> JuneK


It was on the news night before last that the place where the Magna Carta was signed is under deep water from all the flooding.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Marianne818 said:


> Ahhhhh wonderful coffee to start the day  Love the heart with the key.. so sweet..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hope it is a great day for both

I have grown various types of squash in my garden but other than zucchini in cake & muffins is not popular with the family. I grew spagetti squash one year & was told to cut in half lengthwise, clean out the seeds & fill the cavity with meat sauce, top with cheese & bake. I thought it tasted OK but was told I wasted the meat sauce. Another failed experiment in healthy eating :roll:


----------



## Marianne818

Happy Birthday TNS and Don :thumbup: :thumbup: I have missed so many birthdays, anniversaries and such, so to those that I have missed I hope that they were joyous occasions :thumbup: :thumbup:

Off of here as we have to make a trip to Corniella, C's dog Cassie finished off her Nylla (sp) bone and she is trying to take Bruiser's.. such a funny thing to see them raiding from each other :lol: Odd that Cassie let's him win in the end. She needs some items from the bigger Walmart so it works out and I can always make a run through their yarn department. They are carrying the Lion Brand Yarns now and even some Bernat, proven to be a good seller as the shelves have been clearing out quite regularly, the clerks tell me that they get the yarn in and poof it's gone before they know it, :-D Shows that lot's of knitters and crocheters in the area, just I haven't met them as yet :thumbdown: 
I'm working on a People Heater hat from Knitting with Schnapps blog site, also taking a class on Craftsy (along with Gwen) Slip Stitch Afghan, I admit the first square was not that hard, but this log is a challenge for my skills. The instructor says that if I can get past this one the rest will be much easier.. I just hope she is right :roll: Also trying to finish up a fingerless glove that I want to give to Daniel's G/F before she leaves for St Louis, she will be gone for 6 months, but it is an excellent opportunity for her. She works on theater sets and not sure what all really, I have seen pictures of some of the sets she has painted and designed and they are awesome. Has done a lot of the summer theaters in Ohio, Maine, VA, WVA and NC. Has a degree and this adds to her reputation hopefully to finally get a year round job someday soon! 
Have written another novel, so sorry.. have to make Mom's brunch.. for some reason she does not like Saturdays so she sleeps in, it works for me, I get a day of not rushing the mornings :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Have a wonderful safe day everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: 
:thumbup: 
Hugs, loves and always in my heart :wink:


----------



## jknappva

A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
Junek




Most of our generation were HOME SCHOOLED in many ways.


1. My mother taught me TO 
APPRECIATE A JOB
WELL DONE .
"If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished 
Cleaning."

2. My mother taught me 
RELIGION.
"You better pray that will come out of the carpet."

3. My father taught me about TIME TRAVEL.
"If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock 
You into the middle of next week!"

4. My father taught me 
LOGIC.
" Because I said so, that's why."

5. My mother taught me MORE 
LOGIC .
"If you fall out of that swing 
And break your neck, you're not going to the store with me."

6. My mother taught me 
FORESIGHT.
"Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case 
You're in an accident."

7. My father taught me 
IRONY.
"Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about."

8. My mother taught me about the science of
OSMOSIS .
"Shut your mouth and eat your supper."

9. My mother taught me about 
CONTORTIONISM.
"Will you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!"

10. My mother taught me about 
STAMINA .
"You'll sit there until all that spinach
Is gone."

11. My mother taught me about 
WEATHER.
"This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it."

12. My mother taught me about 
HYPOCRISY.
"If I told you once, I've told you a million times.
Don't exaggerate!"

13. My father taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE.
"I brought you into this world, and I can take you out..."

14.. My mother taught me about 
BEHAVIOR MODIFICATION .
"Stop acting like your father!"

15. My mother taught me about 
ENVY.
"There are millions of less fortunate children in 
This world who don't have wonderful parents like you do."

16. My mother taught me about 
ANTICIPATION.
"Just wait until we get home."

17. My mother taught me about 
RECEIVING .
"You are going to get it from your father when you get home!"

18. My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE.
"If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are 
Going to get stuck that way."

19. My mother taught me ESP.
"Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?"

20. My father taught me
HUMOR.
"When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me."

21. My mother taught me HOW TO 
BECOME AN ADULT .
"If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up."

22. My mother taught me 
GENETICS.
"You're just like your father."

23. My mother taught me about my 
ROOTS.
"Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were 
Born in a barn?"

24. My mother taught me WISDOM.
"When you get to be my age, you'll understand.


25. My father taught me about JUSTICE .
"One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you !"

*******************************

Quote of the day:

"Faith is not about everything turning out okay. 
It's about being okay no matter how things turn out."


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I think you'll love cross stitch....will you start out with stamped cross stitch and then go to counted cross stitch? I still have some kits that need to be done---one of my DD's likes to do those so maybe I'll send them her way---they're just small samplers, but fun to have framed for display.
> 
> My next learning projects are:
> 1) more bead work - love doing that
> 2) more cables
> 3) more socks
> 4) machine felting and needle felting
> 5) knitting from charts - also crochet from charts
> 
> Then I want to tackle some of the Knitting in Circles -- I have several books now (will get Nicky Epstein's book from the library) -- I hope I'm ready to tackle some dif.ficult charts.
> 
> I think that will keep me busy for awhile!
> 
> Have fun with babysitting the dog..glad you enjoy it.


We will see. It looked like this was starting out counting. She said we will learn to find the middle and then count. Bought the magnifying clip-on glasses to wear. Got the 4x magnification. LOL I'm in hopes of eventually doing one of those gorgeous angels.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D
> So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


And you're always in my prayers. we have to remember that spring will come!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday TNS. You were almost a Valentine's Baby. How special it is to have you with us at the Tea Party.


----------



## jknappva

. Called my mechanic and was able to drive it home to him. Unfortunately it is the tranny. Will have to be rebuilt. So home for at least a week. Good thing I have plenty of yarn! 

Sorry you've got more expense with your van. But perhaps by the time, you're ready to travel again, the weather will be edging more toward spring and less snow and ice.
Enjoy your time with your yarn.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> He managed to snag my yarn while I wasn't looking.. my fault as I had not noticed it draping over the table. He had a blast but totally ripped out down to the cast on stitches. I had dropped a stitch anyway.. so saved me time I guess :roll: Thought the yarn did get tangled up a bit more than I would have liked, at least he didn't break it :thumbup: :thumbup:


Or eat it! That would have really been messy when he used those pads. Doesn't take us long to remember once the fur-babies tear out our hard work.
The only time my cat bothers the yarn is if she's on my lap and the yarn is moving while I knit. the two do not go together!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was on the news night before last that the place where the Magna Carta was signed is under deep water from all the flooding.


From what our British friends have said and the news reports....a lot of GB is under water!
Sure hope they (and us) have a nice, warm, dry spring.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

Am way behind at the moment - but Happy Birthday to Lin (TNS)

*Happy Birthday to you*


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lovely to hear from you Sharon! I hope you can manage to keep up with us all even if you can't always post, and hope all is going well for you.


ditto from me.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, happy Valentines a day or two late, depending on where you are. 
Thank you Sam for the lovely opening to the party. 
Glad that Heidi didn't end up in the snow bank also. Are you all ready spring yet?  
Our weather has warmed up wonderfully but no telling what will be tomorrow. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Hugs


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Lin -TNS !! I hope you have had a wonderful Day dear friend. 

I think I am late again, but we are quite a few hours behind you. 

Have a wonderful day, and enjoy your new car. Good times ahead for you all year. Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 
> 17. My mother taught me about
> RECEIVING .
> "You are going to get it from your father when you get home!"
> *******************************
> 
> Quote of the day:
> 
> "Faith is not about everything turning out okay.
> It's about being okay no matter how things turn out."


If you only knew... Mom would save all my transgressions up when dad was out of town. I would sit on the couch while he read down the list..stopping at each one to admii


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 17. My mother taught me about
> RECEIVING .
> "You are going to get it from your father when you get home!"
> *******************************
> 
> Quote of the day:
> 
> "Faith is not about everything turning out okay.
> It's about being okay no matter how things turn out."


If you only knew... Mom would save all my transgressions up when dad was out of town. I would sit on the couch while he read down the list.. stopping at each one to administer a swat to rear..... I sure hated Sat. morninings....


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was on the news night before last that the place where the Magna Carta was signed is under deep water from all the flooding.


You're absolutely right - not too far from here!


----------



## jheiens

ChrisEl said:


> Yes, happy birthday to both! I always enjoy hearing your menus...are you making a special dinner?


We will be unable to celebrate until tomorrow night. I will be making chili and sides (raw vegs, cornbread, etc.) and a Wacky Cocoa cake from a Hershey's cookbook with penuche frosting, as he requested.

Last night we had roasted salmon fillets with barbecue sauce, scalloped potatoes, home-made slaw and pea salad--just because we were hungry for all of them and Tim doesn't care for slaw. The pea salad is especially easy for him to get onto his fork because I make the dressing/sauce rather thick. We had some hot 'hard' rolls to go along and also some pineapple.

This morning Tim, who prefers toast, yoghurt with banana slices in it and orange juice, had chocolate zucchini bread to replace his usual toast. Some times he just needs the same old same old and other times he is up for anything put in front of him. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> We will see. It looked like this was starting out counting. She said we will learn to find the middle and then count. Bought the magnifying clip-on glasses to wear. Got the 4x magnification. LOL I'm in hopes of eventually doing one of those gorgeous angels.


You can and you will but start out just a little simpler. Those angels have so many colors that are so close to each other, you really have to have a good system in place for keeping track..... If I hae leftovers of a color, I make sure it gets back on the bobbin or I mark a piece of paper with the numbers and run the leftover through there to use later.. I count from middle but work from upper corner down... If


----------



## Dreamweaver

Time to deal with some ironing so DH can pack for Taos and call the kids and see where we are eating tonight. Oh, guess I need to buy a gift and then DH has to take mom some groceries after we buy those.... Glad I seem to be much better today... Sure is going to be a busy one but the sun is shining.... YEAH


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to deal with some ironing so DH can pack for Taos and call the kids and see where we are eating tonight. Oh, guess I need to buy a gift and then DH has to take mom some groceries after we buy those.... Glad I seem to be much better today... Sure is going to be a busy one but the sun is shining.... YEAH


Glad to hear you are feeling so much better today. I can sense you have more energy! Hope it stays that way for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie...How wonderful you are prepared with a camping stove and gas cannisters. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ... We will be getting our son's dog for a few days and looking forward to it. He is such a sweetie. Of course I will be cleaning up dog fur for weeks after, but love him to bits.


Not as ready for an earthquake as I would like, but have been able to get some of the cabinets screwed to the wall. Used to have a double burner gas unit with gas bottle- but it was really too big, and I sold it when I thought I was going to Australia.
Re dog hair I think Ringo would beat Roland in the shedding stakes any day. He is however enjoying the heat more than he did last year, and will actively seek spots in the sun, but he does not sun bathe in the way Rufus did- he was a sun worshipper!


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 
> Thanks for that June, it's brilliant. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Camberley, we've had rain, sun and rainbows today, still a bit of wind but it is easing.

Thanks Caren for the coffee and hugs, just what I need at the momet.

Hapy birthday TNS and Don, hope you both have a wonderful day.


----------



## angelam

Hello everyone. I've caught up at last. Been skimming through again this week but never have enough time to post. I'll be glad when this work stint comes to an end - should decrease hours over the next 3/4 weeks, then I can slide gracefully back in to retirement! Thanks to Sam for yet another shed load of recipes. I am going to have a real good cook in when I get the time! After an extremely windy night last night we have had a beautiful day today - still quite windy but sunshine and NO rain! Temps around 10c which I think is about 50f. I can't remember such a gale as we had last night - shook all the doors and windows , thought the roof would blow off. Sounded like the end of the world! Martina I can't think what you must be getting down there in the SW. Stay safe and dry!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sunday morning, 6 -15am., the sky is starting to lighten. Already more than half way through February- talk of time speeding up! About 13 degrees outside- 17 inside, and I am wearing my winter jersey- but it should come off later- we apparently are expecting cloudy with sun. Had a yummy breakfast of mushrooms sweated till soft, and sweetcorn with spinach and a bit of cheese grated in. I am still feeling sleepy, slept quite well last night, but feel the need for more- I seem to do this - have days where I spend most of the time catching up on what I have missed through the week.


----------



## jheiens

DH says ''Thank you, all'' for the birthday wishes. He was rather flattered when I told him that they had come from all around the world, just for him and Lin.

Some days when he is cranky or seeming slightly out of sorts, he reminds me that he has never been this age before and isn't quite sure how it is supposed to be going at this point in his life. Then I remind him that ''although I am a year younger, I've never been this age before either but I still have to manage this household, Tim's care when Mom is away, and HIM. So suck it up and get on with life.''

Some days he just looks and me and shakes his head. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

jheiens said:


> DH says ''Thank you, all'' for the birthday wishes. He was rather flattered when I told him that they had come from all around the world, just for him and Lin.
> 
> Some days he just looks and me and shakes his head. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Mr P shakes his head at me most days, but then I always act my shoe size (6 1/2) and not my age :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Hello everyone. I've caught up at last. Been skimming through again this week but never have enough time to post. I'll be glad when this work stint comes to an end - should decrease hours over the next 3/4 weeks, then I can slide gracefully back in to retirement!
> 
> Hi Angela, hope it all eases down for you soon and we can attack that wool shop in Basingstoke :thumbup: Thought our roof was about to take off last night too. Hope you are keeping dry and safe. xx


----------



## iamsam

we are always here for you Sharon - and love seeing you when visit - hope you are feeling a bit better - healing energy coming your way. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.
> 
> HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


----------



## iamsam

do you use a spring form pan when doing your cheese cake? it might come out of the pan easier. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I have always been very critical of the way things turn out. You eat with your eyes first. You should have seen the chocolates that didn't make the photo. :shock: They tasted great but looked scary.
> The chocolate tangerine cheese cakes the ones in the photo were the the only ones that played nice and came out of the pans, The rest where rolled into truffles that disappeared in no time.


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> She will love it... It makes you look like you know what you're doing!


Oh, if they only knew, right? Teasing, of course!!!!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> angelam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I've caught up at last. Been skimming through again this week but never have enough time to post. I'll be glad when this work stint comes to an end - should decrease hours over the next 3/4 weeks, then I can slide gracefully back in to retirement!
> 
> Hi Angela, hope it all eases down for you soon and we can attack that wool shop in Basingstoke :thumbup: Thought our roof was about to take off last night too. Hope you are keeping dry and safe. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple, looking forward to that. Have a rather good wool shop I found this way as well when you feel like a change!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

just rub it in - 16° here - I don't think spring will be here any time soon - it is super bright with the sun glaring off the snow. yesterday it was a bit drippy - not so today. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, the shop is ginormous two story. With restaurant, clothing, chocolat, fudge shop, shoes, jewelry, and of course hiking, camping, fishing, guns etc. Incidentally it was 84 degrees yesterday!
> 
> Marilyn. a very happy belated birthday.
> Gwen, Bruiser is adorable.
> Sandi, thank you for cowl pattern. How is Alan?


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday TNS! Have a good day and stay warm and dry down there in the CI.


----------



## gottastch

TNS said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, friends. DH has just taken me for a test drive of a nearly new car as my old one is dying fast, so looks like this may be my birthday present!!! Its a Suzuki Splash, and is black, I've never been into new cars as 'Id rather have a classic but here these aren't practical as the salt winds just eat the bodywork.
> Not sure what we will do for a meal, probably go out tomorrow instead of tonight, but I'm preparing a "bacon Joint" for pork and beans later in the week, and the beans are soaking at present.


Wishing you a very happy birthday, TNS! AND a very happy birthday to Ohio Joy's DH!


----------



## iamsam

do let us know how the sacking goes. I've worked for a few bosses like that - hopefully she will get exactly what she deserves. --- sam



KateB said:


> Hi from a DRY and reasonably sunny west of Scotland! :shock: I can't believe it's almost 1pm and I've just managed to have breakfast/lunch! One of those days. I've been on the phone most of the morning as the bush telegraph was going wild as a very much hated ( with very good reason) old boss of mine has just been sacked. Yet to hear if she'll actually be sacked or given a 'retirement package' but this has become quite public so hopefully it'll be the former. Sorry to sound so vindictive but this is truely a case of Karma, she's been so dreadful to so many people.
> I need to get moving and go into town and buy a gift for my pal's new granddaughter....no, I didn't knit something for this one as the new gran had that covered!.....and if while I'm there I happen to see something that might suit a 15 month old boy....anyone think of one I could buy for? :roll: :lol:
> Only up to page 5 this week so I will catch up when I get back. TTFN.


----------



## iamsam

bobby said the snow we are to get would be light and fluffy - sweepable - we will see - I would just as soon not get any but does anyone listen to me. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of high winds last night and it felt like the whole house was shaking. There has beern a lot of damage nearer the coast and loss of electricity. Thankfully the forecast for the coming week is a bit better, so we shall keep our fingers crossed.
> I hope you lot in America are ok with all the snow.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> Saturday photos
> 
> Good morning Purple. I was watching videos last might of some of the damage, not pretty. Fingers crossed the better weather will arrive and last for a while.
> Hugs and gentle healing energy
> 
> I've been reading about the storms - seems like a lot of wind damage to fences, roofs, and trees. Hope everyone is okay and safe...more wind today, I guess is expected, and then some relief from the wind and rain. Hope they're right that you'll have better days ahead.
> 
> Caren....are you bracing for another storm? We're supposed to get some more snow here, but think it will be light and fluffy and not as dangerous with the ice as the last couple of storms have been. Keep warm and safe.


----------



## iamsam

absolutely the best birthday day ever for both tns and don - celebrate the whole weekend. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Happy birthday, DH Don!! And to you also, TNS!! Hope you have a wonderful day.
> JK


----------



## iamsam

we could debate which is worse - a back ache or a hangover. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Darowil, so glad it's all working out for your nephew. :thumbup:
> 
> Marianne - Bruiser's just gorgeous. Look at those eyes! :thumbup:
> 
> TNS - Happy birthday to you and also to Ohio Joy's DH. BTW Joy, I've just been to the PO and posted off my squares to you.
> 
> AZ- Thanks for the cowl pattern. :thumbup:
> 
> ' Grandpa' seems to have got away without any aches and pains today, he says it's because he went to the pub last night and 'lubricated' his back!


----------



## iamsam

soothing healing energy zooming your way patches - may your spirits soon be lifted and life look rosy. --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D
> So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> If you only knew... Mom would save all my transgressions up when dad was out of town. I would sit on the couch while he read down the list..stopping at each one to admii


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> He managed to snag my yarn while I wasn't looking.. my fault as I had not noticed it draping over the table. He had a blast but totally ripped out down to the cast on stitches. I had dropped a stitch anyway.. so saved me time I guess :roll: Thought the yarn did get tangled up a bit more than I would have liked, at least he didn't break it :thumbup: :thumbup:


Been their and done that, with my cat. LOL :lol:


----------



## iamsam

try digging it out in spaghetti strips - smother with sauce before serving - see if they notice it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope it is a great day for both
> 
> I have grown various types of squash in my garden but other than zucchini in cake & muffins is not popular with the family. I grew spagetti squash one year & was told to cut in half lengthwise, clean out the seeds & fill the cavity with meat sauce, top with cheese & bake. I thought it tasted OK but was told I wasted the meat sauce. Another failed experiment in healthy eating :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

As much ironing as I'm willing to do today is done.... Called both girls and neither can make a decision or commitment so I did it for them. we are eating Thai at 6:30 not to far from here. If it is too crowded, there are 4 other good places in that strip... No need to move cars...

DH is still not home to go shopping. Guess I'll stick finger in a socket to put a kink in hair and put on clothes so I will be ready when he turns up.... 

YEAH... US beat Russia in men's hockey this morning.... ( I think I may have known more of the Russian players!!) No way am I getting up a O Dark 30 for game tomorrow but that is why video was invented.... Watching a bit of Swedn beating Latvia right now...


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> If you only knew... Mom would save all my transgressions up when dad was out of town. I would sit on the couch while he read down the list.. stopping at each one to administer a swat to rear..... I sure hated Sat. morninings....


My mother would always say wait until your father gets home. She'd tell him what my sister and I had done wrong. He would look at her and say, "That's all right, honey, those girls will be just fine." If we got spankings, they were always from our mother.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

love this june - thanks for sharing --- sam



jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 
> Most of our generation were HOME SCHOOLED in many ways.


----------



## iamsam

yours will be perfect as your knitting is daralene - I have no doubt. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> We will see. It looked like this was starting out counting. She said we will learn to find the middle and then count. Bought the magnifying clip-on glasses to wear. Got the 4x magnification. LOL I'm in hopes of eventually doing one of those gorgeous angels.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> we could debate which is worse - a back ache or a hangover. lol --- sam


Never had a hangover but know how bad back aches are. Guess one would cancel the pain of the other!
JK


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Lin -TNS !! I hope you have had a wonderful Day dear friend.
> 
> I think I am late again, but we are quite a few hours behind you.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, and enjoy your new car. Good times ahead for you all year. Shirley


Oh Shirley, I can feel the warmth.


----------



## iamsam

I have had both - thank goodness for motrin. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Never had a hangover but know how bad back aches are. Guess one would cancel the pain of the other!
> JK


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Sam and everyone! So many great recipes - have that page bookmarked - I love jalapenos, Bob not so much - might have to take them to DD#1 to share with me.

I baby sat 3 days this week because regular sitter (DD#2) was sick. Will sit 4 days next week because the kids have a week off school, so Becki will have to be home with her own kids. I thought I was supposed to be retired??!! 

Happy birthday to Lin and Don, and happy belated birthday to Marilyn!!
Marianne, welcome back, and that puppy is adorable!! 
Patches and Strawberry, have you on the prayer list. 

Well, gotta run - Bob and I are going to pick up GD Abby's birthday cake for tomorrow, she will be 13!! Told Becki we'd get the cake because her oldest had to take her car to get to work. Never a dull moment around here. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## machriste

What a wealth of recipes again, Sam. Can't wait to try the spaghetti sauce! 

Your Emily Dickenson poem made me think of one that's been going through my head with the whopper of a winter we've been having:

The March wind doth blow
And we shall have snow,
And what will the Robin do then,
Poor Thing

He'll find him a barn
To keep himself warm
And tuck his head under his wing,
Poor thing.

Happy birthday, TNS and Don!

Celebrated Valentine's Day by taking my '93 Corolla (222,000+ miles) in for an oil change. My wonderful mechanic told me I needed a new battery. What a great place for a battery to go dead--at the service garage! My battery was so old I can't remember when i bought it. And my car has been starting without a hesitation when I came out of work in our below zero temps.

The Bruiser is about as cute as a puppy can be!

Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Glennys 2

Hi everyone: Missed most of last week. Debating about going back to finish up.

Happy birthday to TNS and Joy's Don and a belated one to Railyn.

Sam loved the recipes. Unfortunately DH doesn't care for squash so won't try those recipes but am looking forward to trying the spaghetti sauce in the slow cooker.

Strawberry already have your DD and her hubby in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> try digging it out in spaghetti strips - smother with sauce before serving - see if they notice it. --- sam


They would probably still squak. Might try again.

Ohio Joy,
What is in pea salad?

Daralene, I'm sure you will do great with cross stitch I love it but my eyes now make it more challenging.


----------



## Grannypeg

Great opening Sam - love the array of recipes and even more all the fun with drivers in the driveway.

Peggy


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday TNS. You were almost a Valentine's Baby. How special it is to have you with us at the Tea Party.


Thanks Angora, it's my special birthday Tea Party! All three of us siblings are a day late for something, as DS is Boxing Day, and DB is 13th August, the day after the Glorious Twelfth (start of game season in the highlands etc.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday TNS. May you be blessed today and everyday.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Lin -TNS !! I hope you have had a wonderful Day dear friend.
> 
> I think I am late again, but we are quite a few hours behind you.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, and enjoy your new car. Good times ahead for you all year. Shirley


Shirley, you are not late, and thank you so much for the beautiful spring flowers. I haven't seen this work before, and it's just as impressive as the others you have shared. I love the tree bark and the poppies, I love it ALL.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> DH says ''Thank you, all'' for the birthday wishes. He was rather flattered when I told him that they had come from all around the world, just for him and Lin.
> 
> Some days when he is cranky or seeming slightly out of sorts, he reminds me that he has never been this age before and isn't quite sure how it is supposed to be going at this point in his life. Then I remind him that ''although I am a year younger, I've never been this age before either but I still have to manage this household, Tim's care when Mom is away, and HIM. So suck it up and get on with life.''
> 
> Some days he just looks and me and shakes his head. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wishing him a Happy Birthday filled with many blessings. Let him know that it is an honor to be his age no matter what it may be be. Life is a blessing so enjoy each day and look for the blessings that each new day brings.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday TNS and Don. February seems full of birthdays.


Certainly is in our family with SIL and MIL in the coming 8 days. I've also got a friend who is another February baby. Thanks for the birthday greetings.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> angelam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I've caught up at last. Been skimming through again this week but never have enough time to post. I'll be glad when this work stint comes to an end - should decrease hours over the next 3/4 weeks, then I can slide gracefully back in to retirement!
> 
> Hi Angela, hope it all eases down for you soon and we can attack that wool shop in Basingstoke :thumbup: Thought our roof was about to take off last night too. Hope you are keeping dry and safe. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.
Click to expand...


----------



## pacer

Luke is adorable. So happy that DS#1 made it through the devastation of his loss and now has a wonderful family to love and care for. Luke is truly a gift of life to be enjoyed as are all of our families.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Luke is adorable. So happy that DS#1 made it through the devastation of his loss and now has a wonderful family to love and care for. Luke is truly a gift of life to be enjoyed as are all of our families.


This is certainly true of our children and grandchildren, personally I have serious reservations when it comes to in-laws!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I have had both - thank goodness for motrin. --- sam


Drugs are good!!!LOL!
JK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.


Things like the suicide can really put other things in perspective!!
But a real nuisance that you had to have the roof done twice.
Luke is such a big boy and gets even cuter every day.
JK


----------



## iamsam

peas --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> What is in pea salad?


----------



## iamsam

he is one very cute little boy kate - don't they grow quick. --- sam



KateB said:


> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.


----------



## martina

Hello all. To say it was a wild night last night is putting it mildly. Fortunately there doesn't seem to be any damage to the house, apart from the gas fire isn't working so I have to keep the central heating on. Someone is coming Wed. Afternoon to fix it. But I usually don't have the heating on in the evening, so it is rather strange to not have the fire, and nowhere near as warm. Still, many have it much much worse. I have a busy week ahead, dentist Monday, Solicitor Tuesday, dr. Wednesday and fire repair, Guild Thursday and coffee morning in town on Friday. A good excuse for not doing housework, I suppose. Just hope the worst of the dreadful weather is over, but we will have to wait and see. Take care all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Lin -TNS !! I hope you have had a wonderful Day dear friend.
> 
> I think I am late again, but we are quite a few hours behind you.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, and enjoy your new car. Good times ahead for you all year. Shirley


I want to be in that magical field. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> You're absolutely right - not too far from here!


Oh no. I know the flooding has been devastating for several years now. It will surely take a long time for people and businesses to recover.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello all. To say it was a wild night last night is putting it mildly. Fortunately there doesn't seem to be any damage to the house, apart from the gas fire isn't working so I have to keep the central heating on. Someone is coming Wed. Afternoon to fix it. But I usually don't have the heating on in the evening, so it is rather strange to not have the fire, and nowhere near as warm. Still, many have it much much worse. I have a busy week ahead, dentist Monday, Solicitor Tuesday, dr. Wednesday and fire repair, Guild Thursday and coffee morning in town on Friday. A good excuse for not doing housework, I suppose. Just hope the worst of the dreadful weather is over, but we will have to wait and see. Take care all.


And hopefully you will be able to get safely to your appointments!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy birthday to both TNS and to Don --- Best wishes and many many more.



jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula

Angora1 said:


> We will see. It looked like this was starting out counting. She said we will learn to find the middle and then count. Bought the magnifying clip-on glasses to wear. Got the 4x magnification. LOL I'm in hopes of eventually doing one of those gorgeous angels.


Daralene, my DD#2 has done several of those angels - in fact she's working on one now - they are beautiful when done and framed. I used to cross-stitch, but I can't see well enough to do it anymore. Love, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know another Grandpa who resembles that remark!!

Good for him!



KateB said:


> Darowil, so glad it's all working out for your nephew. :thumbup:
> 
> Marianne - Bruiser's just gorgeous. Look at those eyes! :thumbup:
> 
> TNS - Happy birthday to you and also to Ohio Joy's DH. BTW Joy, I've just been to the PO and posted off my squares to you.
> 
> AZ- Thanks for the cowl pattern. :thumbup:
> 
> ' Grandpa' seems to have got away without any aches and pains today, he says it's because he went to the pub last night and 'lubricated' his back!


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, we'll pray with you and for you...wrapping you in sweet hugs...hope tomorrow is a brighter day.



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D
> So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a wonderful birthday present. Hope you like the new car and get used to it before the other one takes it's last breath. Have a great birthday meal. Pork & Beans sound great -- think I'll make that for later in the week.

DH wants to go the Haufbrau House restaurant as reminiscent of his visit to Germany and Oktoberfest and Valentine's Day...the chef is a former neighbor who went to grade and junior high school with our son.



TNS said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, friends. DH has just taken me for a test drive of a nearly new car as my old one is dying fast, so looks like this may be my birthday present!!! Its a Suzuki Splash, and is black, I've never been into new cars as 'Id rather have a classic but here these aren't practical as the salt winds just eat the bodywork.
> Not sure what we will do for a meal, probably go out tomorrow instead of tonight, but I'm preparing a "bacon Joint" for pork and beans later in the week, and the beans are soaking at present.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear you are doing well....and that the roads aren't too bad. #90 from Madison has a lot of construction so hope you didn't get caught in that. Take care out there and hope the rebuilt transmission isn't so awfully expensive and the repair goes quickly.



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Haven't finished last week's TP but will just jump into this one.
> Spent a nice weekend with my son, got a load to AL on Monday, hit that lovely snow there, got a load to WI on Wednesday. Good roads and clear weather Nashville north. After Indy, the van started sounding funny so I had hoped to be swapped but couldn't. Figured out that it was running in 3rd gear so took it easy and was able to deliver. Called my mechanic and was able to drive it home to him. Unfortunately it is the tranny. Will have to be rebuilt. So home for at least a week. Good thing I have plenty of yarn!
> Sam, great recipes. Hope you are feeling better. Funny about the driveway and cars. Am so ready for spring although I haven't had to do a lot of driving in it.
> Dawn, cute pic of DGS and lovely one of you and DH.
> Railyn, happy belated birthday.
> AZ Sticks, great cowl, thanks for pattern. Don't have larger needles but may adapt it to smaller ones.
> Darowil, congrats on nephew's new job and brother's move closer to him.
> Jodi, DD and DSIL are in my thoughts.
> Marianne, welcome back. Cute little guy, he will keep you busy. Hope DM is doing better.
> Kate, unable to view vid but I can just imagine DH and Luke horsing around. Hope he wasn't too sore.
> OH Joy, happy birthday to your DH.
> TNS, happy birthday.
> Caught up for now. Happy belated birthday and anniversaries to all that I missed.
> Off for now to work on a sock. This pair I am doing one at a time on 12" needles.
> Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure DH will be headed to one of the shops -- this one or Cabella's...he and brothers are planning another trip to Ontario for fishing the end of July.



Bonnie7591 said:


> They have to have something so wives can shop while husbands spend obscene amount for hunting & fishing things. The Bass Pro Shop near Calgary is a tourist destination with all the animal displays & is attached to a big mall. Shirley, have you been there?


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 
> Gee -- I learned all of those same things in the same ways!!
> *******************************
> 
> Quote of the day:
> 
> "Faith is not about everything turning out okay.
> It's about being okay no matter how things turn out."


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh - how beautiful....I'm sure your work will be stunning.



Angora1 said:


> We will see. It looked like this was starting out counting. She said we will learn to find the middle and then count. Bought the magnifying clip-on glasses to wear. Got the 4x magnification. LOL I'm in hopes of eventually doing one of those gorgeous angels.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Anyone have a good recipe for ham & split pea soup?


----------



## RookieRetiree

He looks so serious....but just as adorable as ever. You sure did have a tough couple of years -- but having to put on new roofs is a hassle, but not as earth shattering as so many other things are....hope all those sad/bad days are behind you and DS and DGS, etc.



KateB said:


> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If I had your in-laws, I'd have reservations also...but I like most of my in-laws and certainly loved my MIL and FIL before they passed.
After just spending the day with the whole family and seeing how loving and caring they are with each other and even the grandkids (well at least 2 of them) are so sweet together, I know we are truly blessed and having the baby now makes it even more so.



Lurker 2 said:


> This is certainly true of our children and grandchildren, personally I have serious reservations when it comes to in-laws!


----------



## RookieRetiree

My MIL's was so good - I'll look it up for you...how soon do you need it?



Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for ham & split pea soup?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for ham & split pea soup?


6 oz split peas
1 qt water or bone stock
scraps of bacon , bacon bone, or a few bacon rinds
1 onion
2 sticks celery
1/2 small turnip
1 medium sized potato
1/2 oz bacon fat
a bunch herbs
1 blade mace
1/2 pt milk
salt and pepper

Method
wash the peas, boil the stock or water. soak the peas overnight (I usually don't bother with this ) Chop the bacon and slice the vegetables. Melt the fat in a deep and fry very gently the bacon, onion, celery, turnip and potato for 10 minutes. Add the water os stock, peas, herbs and mace; bring all to the boil and simmer for two hours or until the peas are soft. Remove the herbs, blitz the vegetables, and stir the milk into the puree. No starch thickening other than the potato should be necessary. Reheat and season carefully. For bacon, read ham- if that is what you have!
I could eat a good pea and ham soup all week!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.


Hi Kate - I really do hope my roof never comes off, sounds a real nightmare. I was a bit worried about some tiles that I know are loose but they all still seem to be there this morning. Great picture of "our boy". How I envy these little ones their suppleness and they can just sit there and hold their feet without any thought or effort! Just like I can (not)!


----------



## iamsam

I am just now getting into yesterday's mail - didn't feel like it yesterday. so I missed this - but you could make it anyway even if the color is a day late. --- sam

Raspberry Spritzer Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Ingredients
	2 cup(s) seltzer 
	2/3 cup(s) raspberries, frozen 
	2 sprig(s) mint, fresh 
	3 ounce(s) raspberry-flavored syrup, or Chambord (black raspberry syrup) 
	ice cubes, to fill 2 glasses

Preparation

Combine seltzer, raspberries, mint and raspberry-flavored syrup (or Chambord) in a small pitcher. Pour over ice.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 168, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 59mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 41g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g 
Carb Choices: 2.5 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/raspberry-spritzer.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20140214


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> If I had your in-laws, I'd have reservations also...but I like most of my in-laws and certainly loved my MIL and FIL before they passed.
> After just spending the day with the whole family and seeing how loving and caring they are with each other and even the grandkids (well at least 2 of them) are so sweet together, I know we are truly blessed and having the baby now makes it even more so.


At least I can talk with my two sisters- in -law on my own side. Bronwen's Peter is a bit of a problem being so close in age to me. Being able to communicate is so important. I think that is the nitty gritty of the problem with those on Fale's side. I make a deliberate effort to remain at least on speaking terms with the ex. But I do cut out when he gets (inevitably) onto his Cannabis cure-all obsession.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for ham & split pea soup?


I don't know that you really need a recipe.

I like to use smoked pork hocks for the meat, but you could use ham and/or a ham bone.

Simmer a couple pork hocks in water to just cover (for the flavor) until meat is very tender. Remove from cooking liquid, let cool and cut meat off bone.

In a large soup pot, saute some chopped onion, carrots and celery in olive oil until crisp tender. Add cooking stock and split, green peas. Taste stock and add salt (if needed; stock will be pretty salty,) pepper, and 1 or 2 bay leaves. When peas are very well-cooked, stir in chopped meat. That should do it.

It's also good if you add Danish dumplings:

Use 1/2 recipe of cream puff batter cooked up, but not baked. You'll have a stiff, buttery batter that you just drop by teaspoonfuls into the hot soup. Simmer uncovered and when they rise to the top, they are done. They will melt in your mouth! (These dumplings are also delicious in chicken soup.)


----------



## Designer1234

If anyone is interested in reading about Anne (my niece) here is a link to her -- She is CEO of Own the Podium, Canada's Olympic Program

http://ownthepodium.org/About-OTP/Leadership-Staff/Bios/Anne-Merklinger.aspx


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.


Oh my goodness he is growing so fast!!! Still as handsome as always.. could just squeeze him for the sugar he's so sweet right??


----------



## Angelyaya5

jknappva said:


> Happy birthday, DH Don!! And to you also, TNS!! Hope you have a wonderful day.
> JK


Happy happy happy to TNS and DH Don from snowy RI


----------



## Junelouise

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
> Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


I pray for both of them! I have had glaucoma for 23 years now..done all kinds of drops and laser on the corneas to help but now I have developed cataracts in both eyes and my eye surgeon is going to do the cataract and glaucoma surgery at once sometime in June for the first eye. I trust he will do a great job as he is highly recommended and done tons of these surgeries. I told him he will have to knock me out for the 45 minute procedure as I am highly claustrophobic and prone to panic attacks.

June


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hoping to make it tomorrow. Cooked a ham and have a nice meaty bone section left and already have picked up a pack of split peas (green was all they had)



RookieRetiree said:


> My MIL's was so good - I'll look it up for you...how soon do you need it?


----------



## Marianne818

Not sure if Gwen posted but South Carolina had an Earthquake last night, only a 4.1 magnitude but was felt in Athens, also through the Atlanta, GAarea and all the way to Alabama, also into North Carolina. Daniel called and asked if I felt the ground shake, he lives about a 30 min drive from the epicenter. He said at first they thought something had exploded near them, he's never felt an earthquake before. Mother Nature is really beating us up lately with all the snow and ice for days on end now an earthquake, one wonders what is going to be next! I'm past ready for spring :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Angelyaya5

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D
> So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


Give them time, if not improved within a week, call your MD. Meds take about 2 wk. to improve as far as your mood, but if you remain to feel that tired after a week, maybe you're super sensitive to medication. JMO, thinking about you with sisterly love.
Jodi


----------



## iamsam

sounds yummy Julie - thanks. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 6 oz split peas


----------



## Gweniepooh

I hadn't mentioned the earthquake but figured that was why my big dog Leila was acting so strange. Personally didn't feel it but several friends of ours did.

Thanks for the different split pea recipes. I have everything needed in Machriste's recipe so will probably use it but saved both. Guess what dinner tomorrow will be....

"Uncle Arthur" making a very noisy visit today. Have finally given in and taken some tramadol. Know it is the weather changing making his presence know. Which he'd just go away.....LOL....on the positive side DH is off to pick up Chinese for dinner since I am struggling so today. Ordered General Tao's Chicken, Shrimp Fried Rice, and egg rolls. Hey sis...wanna come eat....LOL

Going to have a couple of trees taken down this next week. Both dead and are white oak. Also going to remove a few pine that are starting to hinder pulling out of the driveway. The guy doing it is the person I buy firewood from. He has a sawmill operation and will use the bulk of the tree trunk for lumber. The rest he said we could sell and probably make back 1/2 the cost of the removal. Also will have plenty to put aside for ourselves. He said everyone is sold out of firewood right now and we should have no problem getting it sold. Good thing.


----------



## iamsam

gwen - peas are green. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hoping to make it tomorrow. Cooked a ham and have a nice meaty bone section left and already have picked up a pack of split peas (green was all they had)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ha ha Sam.....I remember someone here saying that in Canada they can get the yellow ones.....and did look for them. Of course I could be dreaming....LOL....I am on drugs you know....lol


thewren said:


> gwen - peas are green. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

it just wouldn't look right - peas are supposed to look green - imho - and I am humble - rotflmao --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ha ha Sam.....I remember someone here saying that in Canada they can get the yellow ones.....and did look for them.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are welcome Joy - Alan is making progress- the humira seems to be making an improvement so we will continue with the treatment for a while and hope that it gets better as time goes by. Thanks for asking - luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, the shop is ginormous two story. With restaurant, clothing, chocolat, fudge shop, shoes, jewelry, and of course hiking, camping, fishing, guns etc. Incidentally it was 84 degrees yesterday!
> 
> Marilyn. a very happy belated birthday.
> Gwen, Bruiser is adorable.
> Sandi, thank you for cowl pattern. How is Alan?


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> So many wonderful recipes Sam - I think I will start with the rice salad..... I made myself stuffed mushrooms for dinner the other night... and I have a roast, potatoes and carrots in the crock pot tonight. Alan and I exchanged mushy cards and worked in the yard a little today.... flip flops and shorts are the dress for today....... stay warm and safe my friend!!!


~~~LOVE this! Very funny! Thanks for the giggle :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was going to mix the two together to make it colorful.....LOL I like just green though....

So how ya feeling Sam?


thewren said:


> it just wouldn't look right - peas are supposed to look green - imho - and I am humble - rotflmao --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

I hope you do lyn - it's very satisfying! Please post a pic!!


melyn said:


> lovely think i might try this lyn xx


----------



## flyty1n

Junelouise said:


> I pray for both of them! I have had glaucoma for 23 years now..done all kinds of drops and laser on the corneas to help but now I have developed cataracts in both eyes and my eye surgeon is going to do the cataract and glaucoma surgery at once sometime in June for the first eye. I trust he will do a great job as he is highly recommended and done tons of these surgeries. I told him he will have to knock me out for the 45 minute procedure as I am highly claustrophobic and prone to panic attacks.
> 
> I hope you won't worry too much about your cataract surgery. As a general rule, the total time you are having the surgery is 15-30 minutes, usually 15-20. We usually don't do a general anesthetic as there is increased danger of nausea and vomiting after a general anesthetic, which can damage the newly operated eye, but the meds we use to help people not be anxious or claustrophobic are wonderful and generally, are all that are needed. You will have a continual source of pure oxygen either as a nasal cannula or under a special drape which acts as an oxygen tent, so claustrophobia is usually not an issue as well. Besides, your anesthesia person will be there to hold your hand and give you any medicine you need to make this operation tolerable. Most people who have this surgery, because of the medications, don't "remember a thing" when they come back to have their second eye done. Your surgeon sounds well qualified. I speak from experience, having had both cataracts done, and trust me, it is easy, peasy.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


~~~Love the pics. I especially like how yours & DH's eyes sparkle in your photo! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Darowil, so glad it's all working out for your nephew. :thumbup:
> 
> Marianne - Bruiser's just gorgeous. Look at those eyes! :thumbup:
> 
> TNS - Happy birthday to you and also to Ohio Joy's DH. BTW Joy, I've just been to the PO and posted off my squares to you.
> 
> AZ- Thanks for the cowl pattern. :thumbup:
> 
> ' Grandpa' seems to have got away without any aches and pains today, he says it's because he went to the pub last night and 'lubricated' his back!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> sounds yummy Julie - thanks. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 oz split peas
> 
> 
> 
> It is! and would be approved by all ham eaters I should think.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

This sounds like my MIL's recipe also....except for mace...don't think we use that seasoning much here in the US --- will have to see if I can find it and try it. I think I used a little liquid smoke, celery salt, powdered mustard and cumin in my recipe.



Lurker 2 said:


> 6 oz split peas
> 1 qt water or bone stock
> scraps of bacon , bacon bone, or a few bacon rinds
> 1 onion
> 2 sticks celery
> 1/2 small turnip
> 1 medium sized potato
> 1/2 oz bacon fat
> a bunch herbs
> 1 blade mace
> 1/2 pt milk
> salt and pepper
> 
> Method
> wash the peas, boil the stock or water. soak the peas overnight (I usually don't bother with this ) Chop the bacon and slice the vegetables. Melt the fat in a deep and fry very gently the bacon, onion, celery, turnip and potato for 10 minutes. Add the water os stock, peas, herbs and mace; bring all to the boil and simmer for two hours or until the peas are soft. Remove the herbs, blitz the vegetables, and stir the milk into the puree. No starch thickening other than the potato should be necessary. Reheat and season carefully. For bacon, read ham- if that is what you have!
> I could eat a good pea and ham soup all week!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> gwen - peas are green. --- sam


Actually you can get yellow split peas as well!


----------



## cmaliza

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> Hurray, another week of meeting up with friends from all over. Here in R I we're gearing up for more snow tomorrow.Another 4-8". Being from New England, we're supposed to be used to it. I have to admit, It's getting old. We're ready for Spring already.
> Sam your recipes cover all areas. The one that interests me the most: The chicken jalapeño poppers. I am definitely getting ingredients for these.
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


~~~Most certainly will keep both of them and you in prayers.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Did you see this in today's forum? I thought it was so apt for all of you snowed up people with fur babies!


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> This sounds like my MIL's recipe also....except for mace...don't think we use that seasoning much here in the US --- will have to see if I can find it and try it. I think I used a little liquid smoke, celery salt, powdered mustard and cumin in my recipe.


to be honest Rookie, I have so little use for it- and it is relatively expensive to buy here- I just omit it!

Edit: it is rather good having my 1972 copy of Mrs Beeton, because I have only to copy her recipes, not convert- they are in Imperial- so quite straight forward for all you Americans!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the heads up.



Lurker 2 said:


> to be honest Rookie, I have so little use for it- and it is relatively expensive to buy here- I just omit it!
> 
> Edit: it is rather good having my 1972 copy of Mrs Beeton, because I have only to copy her recipes, not convert- they are in Imperial- so quite straight forward for all you Americans!


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. Just chiming in before DD has dinner ready. 
FYI I did go to the ER last week for the second time. Had more blood work. Dr. I spoke to isn't convinced I had a TIA at all, but will still go to see a neurologist and probably have more tests. Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts, and please keep them coming so the Dr. will find out what's wrong. It has been suggested that I could have a pinched nerve. We'll see. DS (a massage therapist) gave me a massage this afternoon when he and family were visiting. It felt wonderful, as always. 
Sam, there were some interesting recipes again this week, and I'm going to try some of them. I love new recipes. 
I think that cowl pattern was posted on kp awhile ago, as I have it in my files. Looks lovely and very warm. Stay safe and warm (or cool) everyone. Jinny


----------



## Lurker 2

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Just chiming in before DD has dinner ready.
> FYI I did go to the ER last week for the second time. Had more blood work. Dr. I spoke to isn't convinced I had a TIA at all, but will still go to see a neurologist and probably have more tests. Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts, and please keep them coming so the Dr. will find out what's wrong. It has been suggested that I could have a pinched nerve. We'll see. DS (a massage therapist) gave me a massage this afternoon when he and family were visiting. It felt wonderful, as always.
> Sam, there were some interesting recipes again this week, and I'm going to try some of them. I love new recipes.
> I think that cowl pattern was posted on kp awhile ago, as I have it in my files. Looks lovely and very warm. Stay safe and warm (or cool) everyone. Jinny


Best of British!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam are you still having breathing difficulty? If so I do hope you will go on to the doctor. Otherwise, we will come after you with pointed sticks! Seriously, please take care of yourself. We all love you and want you well.


~~~DITTO! They do say laughter is the best medicine....so watching Phyllis make have a positive effect! :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

gottastch said:


> Oh, if they only knew, right? Teasing, of course!!!!


 :wink:


----------



## pacer

Fortunately for me, I do have wonderful in-laws. I know people who don't which is so sad. 

Gwen...enjoy your soup tomorrow. Sounds like a winner with all that cold air down there. We are heating a heat wave. It has been in the mid twenties the past few days and next week we are expecting mid to upper 30s and possibly a day in the 40s before dropping back into the 20s. That should melt off a bit of this snow for us. 

I don't normally drink caffeine, but I have been so exhausted that I have drank quite a bit of caffeine. I don't like to go to bed in mid afternoon as I will mess up my sleeping cycles. Trying to do some dishes today as well as some laundry. Maybe sit down to knit tonight. 

DS#1 is off to a ballroom dance tonight and spending the afternoon at the young lady's goat farm. They had babies on Tuesday so I am hoping to see a picture of son and baby goats. My son met the young lady a few years ago as they both play in the college band together. Now they both perform as community members and both play trumpet. She talked him into learning ballroom dancing about 2 years ago and now he loves it. His hip has been bad since he was 2 years old as he had a bone disease that destroyed the head of his femur bone. The bone has since grown back as much as was possible, but he has never been able to do sports. He doesn't seem bothered by the dancing so I am happy for him.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


~~~and he looks SO innocent! A cutie!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> I baby sat 3 days this week because regular sitter (DD#2) was sick. Will sit 4 days next week because the kids have a week off school, so Becki will have to be home with her own kids. I thought I was supposed to be retired??!!


You obviously misunderstood "retirement". That only means you no longer get paid and you no longer do YOUR job...... You still do for everyone else because "you have the time"..... They don't want you getting bored!!!


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> ! I ended up with a very dense and chocolately cake. It was still very tasty...just no "lava." I guess that just means I have to try it again...which really isn't all that bad now is it? Tee hee


~~~I'll bet some nice cool vanilla or coffee ice cream would help the denseness! A substitute for lava if you can wait for it to melt :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.
> 
> ~~~You are being held in a world-wide HUG of KTPers! And circles of prayers around that! Carol il/oh
> HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


----------



## Spider

A late Happy Valentines Day!! 
Thanks for the directions on the cowl.
Will be back on latter.


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure if Gwen posted but South Carolina had an Earthquake last night, only a 4.1 magnitude but was felt in Athens, also through the Atlanta, GAarea and all the way to Alabama, also into North Carolina. Daniel called and asked if I felt the ground shake, he lives about a 30 min drive from the epicenter. He said at first they thought something had exploded near them, he's never felt an earthquake before. Mother Nature is really beating us up lately with all the snow and ice for days on end now an earthquake, one wonders what is going to be next! I'm past ready for spring :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


I saw that on the news earlier...sounds like it was a little milder than the one in VA a couple of years ago.
It comes as a bit of surprise when you're not used to the earth moving! I was outside in my power chair, reading and it felt like someone took hold of the back of my chair and shook it although there was no one around!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TNS!!! Have a hearty celebration!
~~~Hearty good wishes to Don, too, on his birthday today!


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for both of them! I have had glaucoma for 23 years now..done all kinds of drops and laser on the corneas to help but now I have developed cataracts in both eyes and my eye surgeon is going to do the cataract and glaucoma surgery at once sometime in June for the first eye. I trust he will do a great job as he is highly recommended and done tons of these surgeries. I told him he will have to knock me out for the 45 minute procedure as I am highly claustrophobic and prone to panic attacks.
> 
> I hope you won't worry too much about your cataract surgery. As a general rule, the total time you are having the surgery is 15-30 minutes, usually 15-20. We usually don't do a general anesthetic as there is increased danger of nausea and vomiting after a general anesthetic, which can damage the newly operated eye, but the meds we use to help people not be anxious or claustrophobic are wonderful and generally, are all that are needed. You will have a continual source of pure oxygen either as a nasal cannula or under a special drape which acts as an oxygen tent, so claustrophobia is usually not an issue as well. Besides, your anesthesia person will be there to hold your hand and give you any medicine you need to make this operation tolerable. Most people who have this surgery, because of the medications, don't "remember a thing" when they come back to have their second eye done. Your surgeon sounds well qualified. I speak from experience, having had both cataracts done, and trust me, it is easy, peasy.
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my cataract surgery, they gave me a pill a few minutes before I went in...they told me it wouldn't 'knock me out' but that I probably wouldn't remember the surgery and I didn't. My surgeon did a wonderful job...I had no problems...he put in lens so I only have to wear reading glasses and I'd been wearing glasses since I was 12 yrs. old! After the surgery, my sister and I went out and had a fast-food breakfast!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## busyworkerbee

Dreamweaver said:


> If you only knew... Mom would save all my transgressions up when dad was out of town. I would sit on the couch while he read down the list.. stopping at each one to administer a swat to rear..... I sure hated Sat. morninings....


Well, that sure explains some of your interactions with your mother. It would certainly colour how you deal with her for all of your life. :|


----------



## Lurker 2

a recipe for Sam- have never tried it- but given his love of Peanuts!!!!!.........
Peanut soup
1 lb shelled peanuts
1 pt white or chicken stock
1/4 pt unsweetened condensed milk, OR 1/4 pt milk and 1 egg yolk, OR 1/4 pt cream
a little yeast extract
Salt and Pepper

Method
Roast the peanuts sprinkled with a little salt until golden brown and crisp. Blitz. (or pound them ). Boil the stock and in it simmer the ground nuts for 1/2 hour, Blitz again. Add the evaporated milk OR milk and egg, and reheat, adding yeast extract and seasoning. IF cream is used add it when the soup is at boiling point BUT off the heat.
4 -6 helpings.


----------



## jknappva

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Just chiming in before DD has dinner ready.
> FYI I did go to the ER last week for the second time. Had more blood work. Dr. I spoke to isn't convinced I had a TIA at all, but will still go to see a neurologist and probably have more tests. Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts, and please keep them coming so the Dr. will find out what's wrong. It has been suggested that I could have a pinched nerve. We'll see. DS (a massage therapist) gave me a massage this afternoon when he and family were visiting. It felt wonderful, as always.
> Sam, there were some interesting recipes again this week, and I'm going to try some of them. I love new recipes.
> I think that cowl pattern was posted on kp awhile ago, as I have it in my files. Looks lovely and very warm. Stay safe and warm (or cool) everyone. Jinny


Glad you didn't put off going to the dr. And it's a good idea to follow up with the neurologist. We want you to be safe and well. Good on you, having a massage therapist son!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

I am so excited that I found the pattern for the cowl.... Here it is along with a picture - It is so simple, but looks much more involved!!! The finished size is 24" circumference and 9" tall.

Very pretty cowl, Sandi. Thank you for sharing the pattern. You did a greal job in making this. Could use it in cold weather like we have had.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> He's a mix breed, the Vet suggest part Dachshund because of his long body length and short legs, still haven't figured out the cute ears and the face structure. His mom has a tiny bit of Jack Russel her Vet has suggested, not sure about the sire, he was a small black dog that was with her when rescued, he ran away so hopefully he found his home. He's just a love, full of energy and makes me laugh with his antics. Snuggles and cuddles at the right times also, so a perfect gift just when I needed him :thumbup:


~~~enjoy - enjoy - enjoy! snuggling & cuddling...the best!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope they find out what's going on and have a quick and easy cure for you!



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Just chiming in before DD has dinner ready.
> FYI I did go to the ER last week for the second time. Had more blood work. Dr. I spoke to isn't convinced I had a TIA at all, but will still go to see a neurologist and probably have more tests. Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts, and please keep them coming so the Dr. will find out what's wrong. It has been suggested that I could have a pinched nerve. We'll see. DS (a massage therapist) gave me a massage this afternoon when he and family were visiting. It felt wonderful, as always.
> Sam, there were some interesting recipes again this week, and I'm going to try some of them. I love new recipes.
> I think that cowl pattern was posted on kp awhile ago, as I have it in my files. Looks lovely and very warm. Stay safe and warm (or cool) everyone. Jinny


----------



## RookieRetiree

I happy for both of them!! And -- yea, trumpet players---I used to be one.



pacer said:


> Fortunately for me, I do have wonderful in-laws. I know people who don't which is so sad.
> 
> Gwen...enjoy your soup tomorrow. Sounds like a winner with all that cold air down there. We are heating a heat wave. It has been in the mid twenties the past few days and next week we are expecting mid to upper 30s and possibly a day in the 40s before dropping back into the 20s. That should melt off a bit of this snow for us.
> 
> I don't normally drink caffeine, but I have been so exhausted that I have drank quite a bit of caffeine. I don't like to go to bed in mid afternoon as I will mess up my sleeping cycles. Trying to do some dishes today as well as some laundry. Maybe sit down to knit tonight.
> 
> DS#1 is off to a ballroom dance tonight and spending the afternoon at the young lady's goat farm. They had babies on Tuesday so I am hoping to see a picture of son and baby goats. My son met the young lady a few years ago as they both play in the college band together. Now they both perform as community members and both play trumpet. She talked him into learning ballroom dancing about 2 years ago and now he loves it. His hip has been bad since he was 2 years old as he had a bone disease that destroyed the head of his femur bone. The bone has since grown back as much as was possible, but he has never been able to do sports. He doesn't seem bothered by the dancing so I am happy for him.


----------



## Bulldog

Great pictures, Dawn. You have a beautiful family, Dawn. You are blessed. Precious little grandson.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You sure are speaking my truth!!



Dreamweaver said:


> You obviously misunderstood "retirement". That only means you no longer get paid and you no longer do YOUR job...... You still do for everyone else because "you have the time"..... They don't want you getting bored!!!


----------



## Bulldog

My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them

Jodi, prayer warriors are already at work.
Margaret, your son is in prayer book to be lifted up also. Parents never stop loving or being concerned for their babies.
Kate, Luke is just so darn cute. He is growing up on us.. Love the video of him and Grandpa.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> . Called my mechanic and was able to drive it home to him. Unfortunately it is the tranny. Will have to be rebuilt. So home for at least a week. Good thing I have plenty of yarn!
> Sam, great recipes. Hope you are feeling better. Funny about the driveway and cars. Am so ready for spring although I haven't had to do a lot of driving in it.
> 
> Kathy


~~~Sorry for the truck problems. Have a relaxing time at home. If you can, can you find the pattern I asked about? Does it have a name? Speedy truck recovery....and fun time with family while waiitng for recovery. :-D :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> He managed to snag my yarn while I wasn't looking.. my fault as I had not noticed it draping over the table. He had a blast but totally ripped out down to the cast on stitches. I had dropped a stitch anyway.. so saved me time I guess :roll: Thought the yarn did get tangled up a bit more than I would have liked, at least he didn't break it :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~I think you need to start keeping a journal of his youthful antics! They may be too many to remember :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhh don't say that.. ROFL.. I am soooooo ready for spring :wink: :wink: :lol:


jknappva wrote:
I know you're looking forward to a sunny day in Surrey. And I hope the rest of your country will have better weather the coming week.
Our temps are supposed to go up...snow this past week and temperatures of 68-70F this coming week. Praying our really cold weather and snow is over for this winter. But some of our biggest snow storms have been in March.
Enjoy your sunshine!!
Jk

~~~~I remember a blizzard in May in Chicago....about 1972??? Just sayin'.....no accounting for the weather this year. Best to be prepared, I guess. Let's keep hold of our senses of humor....I think we some Gorilla Glue! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> peas --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is in pea salad?
> 
> 
> 
> What a smart ass!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## busyworkerbee

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure if Gwen posted but South Carolina had an Earthquake last night, only a 4.1 magnitude but was felt in Athens, also through the Atlanta, GAarea and all the way to Alabama, also into North Carolina. Daniel called and asked if I felt the ground shake, he lives about a 30 min drive from the epicenter. He said at first they thought something had exploded near them, he's never felt an earthquake before. Mother Nature is really beating us up lately with all the snow and ice for days on end now an earthquake, one wonders what is going to be next! I'm past ready for spring :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


No, that wasn't on the news here. Glad it was so small and that it seems everyone is fine. Maybe why it didn't make international news. Unlike poor South England, where not only is there danger of flooding and huge seas, sinkholes are now developing in some areas and some of the older building facades are collapsing, rather fatally for the passing taxi driver underneath. Spare a thought for her family at their sudden loss.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's about right....I remember because we were interviewing for my new boss -- he would be a transfer to Chicago from Dallas if he got (or would take) the job...no one was prepared for the snow -- especially not him!! He ended up taking the job and was one of my best bosses and we still stay in touch after all these years.



cmaliza said:



> jknappva wrote:
> I know you're looking forward to a sunny day in Surrey. And I hope the rest of your country will have better weather the coming week.
> Our temps are supposed to go up...snow this past week and temperatures of 68-70F this coming week. Praying our really cold weather and snow is over for this winter. But some of our biggest snow storms have been in March.
> Enjoy your sunshine!!
> Jk
> 
> ~~~~I remember a blizzard in May in Chicago....about 1972??? Just sayin'.....no accounting for the weather this year. Best to be prepared, I guess. Let's keep hold of our senses of humor....I think we some Gorilla Glue! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was on the news night before last that the place where the Magna Carta was signed is under deep water from all the flooding.


~~~ouch! Had any precautions been taken? Where is the place?


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope it is a great day for both
> 
> I have grown various types of squash in my garden but other than zucchini in cake & muffins is not popular with the family. I grew spagetti squash one year & was told to cut in half lengthwise, clean out the seeds & fill the cavity with meat sauce, top with cheese & bake. I thought it tasted OK but was told I wasted the meat sauce. Another failed experiment in healthy eating :roll:


~~~I think rather it was failed taste buds. This sounds really good to me! Spaghetti squash is one of my favorites...and I am going to try this one. Do you have any more specifics? Carol il/oh


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> it just wouldn't look right - peas are supposed to look green - imho - and I am humble - rotflmao --- sam


You wouldn't like the packs of split peas we get here then. There is the all green, then the all white, then a mix pack of green, white, orange (possibly carrot) and/or yellow in 1.
:?


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have never heard of Danish dumplings before, something new to try.



machriste said:


> I don't know that you really need a recipe.
> 
> I like to use smoked pork hocks for the meat, but you could use ham and/or a ham bone.
> 
> Simmer a couple pork hocks in water to just cover (for the flavor) until meat is very tender. Remove from cooking liquid, let cool and cut meat off bone.
> 
> In a large soup pot, saute some chopped onion, carrots and celery in olive oil until crisp tender. Add cooking stock and split, green peas. Taste stock and add salt (if needed; stock will be pretty salty,) pepper, and 1 or 2 bay leaves. When peas are very well-cooked, stir in chopped meat. That should do it.
> 
> It's also good if you add Danish dumplings:
> 
> Use 1/2 recipe of cream puff batter cooked up, but not baked. You'll have a stiff, buttery batter that you just drop by teaspoonfuls into the hot soup. Simmer uncovered and when they rise to the top, they are done. They will melt in your mouth! (These dumplings are also delicious in chicken soup.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, a wonderful opening and group of recipes.
Jynx, set me a plate I'm on my way for dinner!


----------



## Pup lover

Sam love the receipes, I have made your spaghetti sauce and love it! 

Sandi it is the pattern we got from Pacer if you need it let me know, I'm sure she wont mind.

Finallt finished last week up to page 4 here, will try sgain tomorrow.

Happy birthday to those I missed, prayers to all and Happy late Valentines Day!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to mix the two together to make it colorful.....LOL I like just green though....
> 
> So how ya feeling Sam?


We get something here called 9 bean soup mix, has yellow & green peas, red & green lentils, kidney, white, navy & Lima beans & pot barley, I think. I use a hamburger base, then add onion, carrots & canned tomatoes. Makes a great filling soup.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> :
> 
> Daniel's G/F before she leaves for St Louis, she will be gone for 6 months, but it is an excellent opportunity for her. She works on theater sets and not sure what all really, I have seen pictures of some of the sets she has painted and designed and they are awesome. Has done a lot of the summer theaters in Ohio, Maine, VA, WVA and NC.
> 
> ~~~Any chance her summers in Ohio were at the Huron Playhouse?


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-( One of the projects I am currently working on is for Knitting For Brisbane's Needy - piecing together a puzzle blanket (which is what you get when squares are not square but all sorts of rectangles) Tis proving interesting for sure. My main rule is not to put the same color beside itself. Apparently I have enough ?squares to make a single bed blanket.

It will be much easier for Ohio Joy to piece together the KAL afghan when all squares are one size with all tails tucked away.

edit: never again, never, ever again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Daralene, my DD#2 has done several of those angels - in fact she's working on one now - they are beautiful when done and framed. I used to cross-stitch, but I can't see well enough to do it anymore. Love, Paula


Uh oh, hope I can see well enough. Think we are the same age or about the same and my eyesight isn't the best. I will soon find out.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Good evening all, I am sending prayers for all who need them.
Exercise will help build bone where it is needed. While my son was working at the job he had before getting the one he got sick at work from the kid coughing in his face He had broken his hip while emptying the big trash containers the nursing home had out to the trash. He had to have surgery on his hip because he broke the ball near the top of the ball and socket joint. When the Dr said he could ride his bike again, he rode it constantly . When the did an Xray of his hip, they saw new bone growth. The thing is they were looking for bone loss since my son has osteoporosis as a result of the kidney disease he was born with. 

Have been working on my test shawl for the shawl I will knit for the auction at my daylily convention. I have 112 more rows to do on it before I start the border stitches. I used Knit Picks Gloss DK in the Flamingo color for my test knit. The one I will knit for the convention will be done in the Knit Picks Swish DK in the color White. I figured most ladies would like the white. For the mens I have made a pair of gloves and a hat using Swish worsted in the color Squirrel Heather but I will be calling it Dried Scape to keep it in the daylily theme.
I have a 3 day weekend due to a holiday on Mon. I may get the shawl finished. Hubby has done the cooking for the evening meal, beans and rice with a salad. Not the most appealing but filling meal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Joy, please give your Dh my wishes...

Don...Happy Birthday!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 
> Most of our generation were HOME SCHOOLED in many ways.
> 
> 1. My mother taught me TO
> APPRECIATE A JOB
> WELL DONE .
> "If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished
> Cleaning."
> 
> 2. My mother taught me
> RELIGION.
> "You better pray that will come out of the carpet."
> 
> 3. My father taught me about TIME TRAVEL.
> "If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock
> You into the middle of next week!"
> 
> 4. My father taught me
> LOGIC.
> " Because I said so, that's why."
> 
> 5. My mother taught me MORE
> LOGIC .
> "If you fall out of that swing
> And break your neck, you're not going to the store with me."
> 
> 6. My mother taught me
> FORESIGHT.
> "Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case
> You're in an accident."
> 
> 7. My father taught me
> IRONY.
> "Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about."
> 
> 8. My mother taught me about the science of
> OSMOSIS .
> "Shut your mouth and eat your supper."
> 
> 9. My mother taught me about
> CONTORTIONISM.
> "Will you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!"
> 
> 10. My mother taught me about
> STAMINA .
> "You'll sit there until all that spinach
> Is gone."
> 
> 11. My mother taught me about
> WEATHER.
> "This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it."
> 
> 12. My mother taught me about
> HYPOCRISY.
> "If I told you once, I've told you a million times.
> Don't exaggerate!"
> 
> 13. My father taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE.
> "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out..."
> 
> 14.. My mother taught me about
> BEHAVIOR MODIFICATION .
> "Stop acting like your father!"
> 
> 15. My mother taught me about
> ENVY.
> "There are millions of less fortunate children in
> This world who don't have wonderful parents like you do."
> 
> 16. My mother taught me about
> ANTICIPATION.
> "Just wait until we get home."
> 
> 17. My mother taught me about
> RECEIVING .
> "You are going to get it from your father when you get home!"
> 
> 18. My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE.
> "If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are
> Going to get stuck that way."
> 
> 19. My mother taught me ESP.
> "Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?"
> 
> 20. My father taught me
> HUMOR.
> "When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me."
> 
> 21. My mother taught me HOW TO
> BECOME AN ADULT .
> "If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up."
> 
> 22. My mother taught me
> GENETICS.
> "You're just like your father."
> 
> 23. My mother taught me about my
> ROOTS.
> "Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were
> Born in a barn?"
> 
> 24. My mother taught me WISDOM.
> "When you get to be my age, you'll understand.
> 
> 25. My father taught me about JUSTICE .
> "One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you !"
> 
> *******************************
> 
> Quote of the day:
> 
> "Faith is not about everything turning out okay.
> It's about being okay no matter how things turn out."


~~~~OH...did I ever connect with many of these! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 
> Most of our generation were HOME SCHOOLED in many ways.
> 
> 1. My mother taught me TO
> APPRECIATE A JOB
> WELL DONE .
> "If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished
> Cleaning."
> 
> 2. My mother taught me
> RELIGION.
> "You better pray that will come out of the carpet."
> 
> 3. My father taught me about TIME TRAVEL.
> "If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock
> You into the middle of next week!"
> 
> 4. My father taught me
> LOGIC.
> " Because I said so, that's why."
> 
> 5. My mother taught me MORE
> LOGIC .
> "If you fall out of that swing
> And break your neck, you're not going to the store with me."
> 
> 6. My mother taught me
> FORESIGHT.
> "Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case
> You're in an accident."
> 
> 7. My father taught me
> IRONY.
> "Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about."
> 
> 8. My mother taught me about the science of
> OSMOSIS .
> "Shut your mouth and eat your supper."
> 
> 9. My mother taught me about
> CONTORTIONISM.
> "Will you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!"
> 
> 10. My mother taught me about
> STAMINA .
> "You'll sit there until all that spinach
> Is gone."
> 
> 11. My mother taught me about
> WEATHER.
> "This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it."
> 
> 12. My mother taught me about
> HYPOCRISY.
> "If I told you once, I've told you a million times.
> Don't exaggerate!"
> 
> 13. My father taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE.
> "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out..."
> 
> 14.. My mother taught me about
> BEHAVIOR MODIFICATION .
> "Stop acting like your father!"
> 
> 15. My mother taught me about
> ENVY.
> "There are millions of less fortunate children in
> This world who don't have wonderful parents like you do."
> 
> 16. My mother taught me about
> ANTICIPATION.
> "Just wait until we get home."
> 
> 17. My mother taught me about
> RECEIVING .
> "You are going to get it from your father when you get home!"
> 
> 18. My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE.
> "If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are
> Going to get stuck that way."
> 
> 19. My mother taught me ESP.
> "Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?"
> 
> 20. My father taught me
> HUMOR.
> "When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me."
> 
> 21. My mother taught me HOW TO
> BECOME AN ADULT .
> "If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up."
> 
> 22. My mother taught me
> GENETICS.
> "You're just like your father."
> 
> 23. My mother taught me about my
> ROOTS.
> "Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were
> Born in a barn?"
> 
> 24. My mother taught me WISDOM.
> "When you get to be my age, you'll understand.
> 
> 25. My father taught me about JUSTICE .
> "One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you !"
> 
> *******************************
> 
> Quote of the day:
> 
> "Faith is not about everything turning out okay.
> It's about being okay no matter how things turn out."


~~~~OH...did I ever connect with many of these! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> I hadn't mentioned the earthquake but figured that was why my big dog Leila was acting so strange. Personally didn't feel it but several friends of ours did.
> 
> Thanks for the different split pea recipes. I have everything needed in Machriste's recipe so will probably use it but saved both. Guess what dinner tomorrow will be....
> 
> "Uncle Arthur" making a very noisy visit today. Have finally given in and taken some tramadol. Know it is the weather changing making his presence know. Which he'd just go away.....LOL....on the positive side DH is off to pick up Chinese for dinner since I am struggling so today. Ordered General Tao's Chicken, Shrimp Fried Rice, and egg rolls. Hey sis...wanna come eat....LOL
> 
> Going to have a couple of trees taken down this next week. Both dead and are white oak. Also going to remove a few pine that are starting to hinder pulling out of the driveway. The guy doing it is the person I buy firewood from. He has a sawmill operation and will use the bulk of the tree trunk for lumber. The rest he said we could sell and probably make back 1/2 the cost of the removal. Also will have plenty to put aside for ourselves. He said everyone is sold out of firewood right now and we should have no problem getting it sold. Good thing.


I'm crying here... so wish we had decent take out in this area.. sick of burgers and Zackbys chicken, not even a decent fried chicken place in this area. Hanging my head, had leftover night, but was good the second go around.. meatloaf, King Ranch chicken.. may make Chicken Spaghetti one night this week. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
> Junek
> 
> Oh Good Golly! That was just like having both of my parents right here in the room. lol lol


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I am just now getting into yesterday's mail - didn't feel like it yesterday. so I missed this - but you could make it anyway even if the color is a day late. --- sam
> 
> Raspberry Spritzer Recipe
> 
> OH yum that sounds good.


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> Or eat it! That would have really been messy when he used those pads. Doesn't take us long to remember once the fur-babies tear out our hard work.
> The only time my cat bothers the yarn is if she's on my lap and the yarn is moving while I knit. the two do not go together!
> JuneK


My cat does the same! When he is 'lap-bound' I put a cushion where his head will be and cover the yarn with it. He sleeps away, not knowing that the yarn is traveling under his head. This works for me at any rate.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> I'm crying here... so wish we had decent take out in this area.. sick of burgers and Zackbys chicken, not even a decent fried chicken place in this area. Hanging my head, had leftover night, but was good the second go around.. meatloaf, King Ranch chicken.. may make Chicken Spaghetti one night this week. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Iam with you on that only one good take out here, Chinese in carthage. Most of the others are below average. Had homemade pizza tonight at Seth's request. Chrissy made a salad.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB wrote:
I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.
_____________________________________________
Kate, what a devastating thing to go through with your son's girlfriend. Of course that put the roof into perspective, but what a mess. Didn't know you had scammers with work over there too.  What a shame you had to have it done twice and 2nd time no insurance. :thumbdown: So glad your son is ok and now the proud daddy of "our boy." As one of his US aunties, we are very happy about this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

pacer said:


> Fortunately for me, I do have wonderful in-laws. I know people who don't which is so sad.
> 
> Gwen...enjoy your soup tomorrow. Sounds like a winner with all that cold air down there. We are heating a heat wave. It has been in the mid twenties the past few days and next week we are expecting mid to upper 30s and possibly a day in the 40s before dropping back into the 20s. That should melt off a bit of this snow for us.
> 
> I don't normally drink caffeine, but I have been so exhausted that I have drank quite a bit of caffeine. I don't like to go to bed in mid afternoon as I will mess up my sleeping cycles. Trying to do some dishes today as well as some laundry. Maybe sit down to knit tonight.
> 
> DS#1 is off to a ballroom dance tonight and spending the afternoon at the young lady's goat farm. They had babies on Tuesday so I am hoping to see a picture of son and baby goats. My son met the young lady a few years ago as they both play in the college band together. Now they both perform as community members and both play trumpet. She talked him into learning ballroom dancing about 2 years ago and now he loves it. His hip has been bad since he was 2 years old as he had a bone disease that destroyed the head of his femur bone. The bone has since grown back as much as was possible, but he has never been able to do sports. He doesn't seem bothered by the dancing so I am happy for him.


I love ball room dancing, was the only time I really felt graceful, ROFL.. So glad he has someone to enjoy life with :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> I happy for both of them!! And -- yea, trumpet players---I used to be one.


So was I Rookie!!


----------



## Marianne818

cmaliza said:


> jknappva wrote:
> I know you're looking forward to a sunny day in Surrey. And I hope the rest of your country will have better weather the coming week.
> Our temps are supposed to go up...snow this past week and temperatures of 68-70F this coming week. Praying our really cold weather and snow is over for this winter. But some of our biggest snow storms have been in March.
> Enjoy your sunshine!!
> Jk
> 
> ~~~~I remember a blizzard in May in Chicago....about 1972??? Just sayin'.....no accounting for the weather this year. Best to be prepared, I guess. Let's keep hold of our senses of humor....I think we some Gorilla Glue! :lol: :lol:


We had a big snow storm on the 4th of July one year in Colorado.. Of course the snow melted by mid afternoon, but it came down hard and fast, really surprised our guests :lol:


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Lin -TNS !! I hope you have had a wonderful Day dear friend.
> 
> I think I am late again, but we are quite a few hours behind you.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, and enjoy your new car. Good times ahead for you all year. Shirley


Your painting is gorgeous! I had to look closely because it is so realistic I thought it was a photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I made reservations for us to go out for Valentine's Day. Quite a wait even with reservations, but we enjoy each other's company, so we had fun while we waited. It was romantic with lots of little read hearts and red lights decorating the area. Just a neighborhood Italian restaurant, quite reasonable, but very popular. DH had cards for me and one serious and one funny as is our tradition. I talked DH into getting a carafe of yarn (LOL- wine...Marianne picked up on that), but boy, that was a lot of wine. LOL I'm wondering if a carafe is more than a bottle?? Nice night out and just 5 min. from our house, if that. Tonight DH is out of town with the band giving a concert. Hope the roads stay good. He should be back around midnight.


----------



## Marianne818

cmaliza said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Daniel's G/F before she leaves for St Louis, she will be gone for 6 months, but it is an excellent opportunity for her. She works on theater sets and not sure what all really, I have seen pictures of some of the sets she has painted and designed and they are awesome. Has done a lot of the summer theaters in Ohio, Maine, VA, WVA and NC.
> 
> ~~~Any chance her summers in Ohio were at the Huron Playhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, I think last summer she was in Wooster, before that she was in Maine. She was hoping for NC but the pay was not enough to justify being away from home for 4 months. St Louis is offering a great salary plus living accommodations and utilities and such.. just not meals. She says she can save enough to live over the winter which will be great! I just hope they don't offer full time year round work, I sure would hate for Daniel to move that far away :? :|
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> I made reservations for us to go out for Valentine's Day. Quite a wait even with reservations, but we enjoy each other's company, so we had fun while we waited. It was romantic with lots of little read hearts and red lights decorating the area. Just a neighborhood Italian restaurant, quite reasonable, but very popular. DH had cards for me and one serious and one funny as is our tradition. I talked DH into getting a carafe of yarn, but boy, that was a lot of wine. LOL I'm wondering if a carafe is more than a bottle?? Nice night out and just 5 min. from our house, if that. Tonight DH is out of town with the band giving a concert. Hope the roads stay good. He should be back around midnight.


Sounds like a perfect evening, with a carafe of yarn to top it off :?: :lol: With the full moon such a wonderful Valentines Day for you both :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer, wonderful that your son has this friend and that he is able to ballroom dance in spite of his hip problems. Inspiring story.

I'm having trouble knitting again. This pattern says I should be getting 20 stitches to 4 inches with worsted on size 7 US needles. It is a Canadian pattern and I am wondering if their worsted is different than ours. I am down to size 5 US needles and still have 19 stitches to 4 inches. If I go down to a 4 needle the stitches will be so tight that it will be more like a board. Nice for some things, but not for a girly twirly skirt. Thought I would knit another skirt but can't print as there is a paper jam and can't get to the back of the printer, so will wait till tomorrow. It seems I am having gauge problems with everything I want to knit with foreign patterns. It must be the difference in the yarn, but isn't worsted the same? I thought I could just whip this up if I could master the provisional cast on. No such luck. :roll: Think I'll just go to bed and watch a movie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening, with a carafe of yarn to top it off :?: :lol: With the full moon such a wonderful Valentines Day for you both :thumbup:


I really did say that didn't I!!!! I am laughing with tears. Hysterical. Guess where my mind was and you can't really call that a Freudian slip. Hmmmm, let's see, can we give it a name to do with knitting? Yarnian, Froggian, Stitchian.....


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie--

Pea salad is ''English'' peas (as opposed to black-eyed peas--this was originally given to me by a friend from the South {US}).

2 cups of cooked fresh or frozen pea

1 small diced onion

2 ounces or so small chopped yellow cheese (I use Velveeta brand)

1 or 2 chopped hard-cooked eggs

Salt & pepper to taste

Enough mayo or Miracle Whip, vinegar, sugar to make a sauce or dressing to taste. The Velveeta will soften in the dressing and thicken it a bit. Refrigerate until serving and any leftover. You can always add more of the mayo or Miracle Whip to suit yourself.

Sorry if this is not specific enough, but it's the way I cook most things.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

siouxann said:


> My cat does the same! When he is 'lap-bound' I put a cushion where his head will be and cover the yarn with it. He sleeps away, not knowing that the yarn is traveling under his head. This works for me at any rate.


I have found that if I sit here at the desk I can hang my bag on a knob which gives it just enough drape that I'm able to pull from the skein without a hassle, put a binder clip on the edge of the table and run the yarn though it.. and he cannot see it or even reach it :-D


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Sam love the receipes, I have made your spaghetti sauce and love it!
> 
> Sandi it is the pattern we got from Pacer if you need it let me know, I'm sure she wont mind.
> 
> Finallt finished last week up to page 4 here, will try sgain tomorrow.
> 
> Happy birthday to those I missed, prayers to all and Happy late Valentines Day!


I am in the process of sending the pattern to those I saw requests from. Thanks for offering to do it though. I am including comments as I type them out. Hopefully I won't leave anyone out that requested it.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Iam with you on that only one good take out here, Chinese in carthage. Most of the others are below average. Had homemade pizza tonight at Seth's request. Chrissy made a salad.


I haven't had homemade pizza in ages, Daniel would always make the dough, I just prepared the toppings. I miss that kid sometimes.. no.. a lot! :-(


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> I really did say that didn't I!!!! I am laughing with tears. Hysterical. Guess where my mind was and you can't really call that a Freudian slip. Hmmmm, let's see, can we give it a name to do with knitting? Yarnian, Froggian, Stitchian.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> peas --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is in pea salad?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that answer comes under the heading of a profound statement of the obvious, Sam. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Can you see why I keep DH laughing??? The only problem is having me around all these other people. :roll:


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> Bonnie--
> 
> Pea salad is ''English'' peas (as opposed to black-eyed peas--this was originally given to me by a friend from the South {US}).
> 
> 2 cups of cooked fresh or frozen pea
> 
> 1 small diced onion
> 
> 2 ounces or so small chopped yellow cheese (I use Velveeta brand)
> 
> 1 or 2 chopped hard-cooked eggs
> 
> Salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Enough mayo or Miracle Whip, vinegar, sugar to make a sauce or dressing to taste. The Velveeta will soften in the dressing and thicken it a bit. Refrigerate until serving and any leftover. You can always add more of the mayo or Miracle Whip to suit yourself.
> 
> Sorry if this is not specific enough, but it's the way I cook most things.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Same as I make for Daniel and mom, but I do add a few small squares of cheddar cheese also the Velveeta seems to blend in and he loves the cheddar "chunks" as he has always called them. LOL


----------



## Marianne818

Dang I think Gwen gave me her double clickitis :shock: :shock:


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for ham & split pea soup?


Gwen, I use the recipe on the back of the bag of dried peas available locally and then season to taste.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> You wouldn't like the packs of split peas we get here then. There is the all green, then the all white, then a mix pack of green, white, orange (possibly carrot) and/or yellow in 1.
> :?


The orange is probably some kind of lentils, at least that's what is orange in the mix we get here.


----------



## Junelouise

[
I hope you won't worry too much about your cataract surgery. As a general rule, the total time you are having the surgery is 15-30 minutes, usually 15-20. We usually don't do a general anesthetic as there is increased danger of nausea and vomiting after a general anesthetic, which can damage the newly operated eye, but the meds we use to help people not be anxious or claustrophobic are wonderful and generally, are all that are needed. You will have a continual source of pure oxygen either as a nasal cannula or under a special drape which acts as an oxygen tent, so claustrophobia is usually not an issue as well. Besides, your anesthesia person will be there to hold your hand and give you any medicine you need to make this operation tolerable. Most people who have this surgery, because of the medications, don't "remember a thing" when they come back to have their second eye done. Your surgeon sounds well qualified. I speak from experience, having had both cataracts done, and trust me, it is easy, peasy.[/quote]

Do they still use laughing gas? I think that is the one thing that really puts me in lala land. My dentist has to get in and out of my mouth in 15 minutes or less..he sees when I start hyperventilating that he has to be quick.

June


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think rather it was failed taste buds. This sounds really good to me! Spaghetti squash is one of my favorites...and I am going to try this one. Do you have any more specifics? Carol il/oh


I just used my regular meat sauce recipe, put it in the squash, then sprinkles with mozzarella & Parmesan & baked it for about an hour.
My meat sauce is simply fried burger about 1 pound, onion, & a can of spagetti sauce( about 2 cups)


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully you will be able to get safely to your appointments!


Thanks Julie. If the weather is very bad I will just cancel as I am not getting blown away by the winds. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Uh oh, hope I can see well enough. Think we are the same age or about the same and my eyesight isn't the best. I will soon find out.


Just be sure you get something that is 14 count or less. One of my Chrstmas stockings was 16 count & I thought I would be blind before I was done.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> gwen - peas are green. --- sam


Except for those preferred by our friends and neighbors to the North who might be of Scandinavian descent, Sam. Don's step-sister was born in Norway and only knew of yellow ones.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey all. We had a wonderful supper thanks to DD--she found a recipe to try and we went and got the stuff, we cooked together and even he went back for seconds. I should just turn all the cooking over to her! Heh. Somehow I don't think she'll go for that...

I had a putter day in the workroom, found a few more things to donate and did some straightening--things were really out of hand back there. :shock:  We found a whole box of costume materials we'd forgotten about! 

The sleeves and sides are sewn on the Charlotte, but...the buttons I'd thought were antiqued silver were actually antiqued gold, and they don't look right. Augh. So I will have to find something else.

I have too many ideas--now have a basket full of UFOs that need attention, too. So I'll try and get through those soon as well. It's amazing how much a person can forget! 

Now it's knitting time.


----------



## Junelouise

jknappva said:


> When I had my cataract surgery, they gave me a pill a few minutes before I went in...they told me it wouldn't 'knock me out' but that I probably wouldn't remember the surgery and I didn't. My surgeon did a wonderful job...I had no problems...he put in lens so I only have to wear reading glasses and I'd been wearing glasses since I was 12 yrs. old! After the surgery, my sister and I went out and had a fast-food breakfast!
> JuneK


I wonder if that will be what my surgeon will do. My brother had both his cataracts done last year, and he said he could not believe how much better his eyesight was after the surgery. I am very near sighted but have perfect reading vision and my optometrist said I would never lose that. I am sure my vision will improve depending on how much damage my glaucoma has done to my vision. I will have to get new glasses, but I am wondering if the glaucoma surgery will mean I do not have to put drops in my eyes twice a day!

June


----------



## Railyn

jheiens said:


> Bonnie--
> 
> Pea salad is ''English'' peas (as opposed to black-eyed peas--this was originally given to me by a friend from the South {US}).
> 
> 2 cups of cooked fresh or frozen pea
> 
> 1 small diced onion
> 
> 2 ounces or so small chopped yellow cheese (I use Velveeta brand)
> 
> 1 or 2 chopped hard-cooked eggs
> 
> Salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Enough mayo or Miracale Whip, vinegar, sugar to make a sauce or dressing to taste. The Velveeta will soften in the dressing and thicken it a bit. Refrigerate until serving and any leftover. You can always add more of the mayo or Miracle Whip to suit yourself.
> 
> Sorry if this is not specific enough, but it's the way I cook most things.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My take on pea salad is a little different. it is one of my favorites...

2 cans of a good brand peas, well drained (I have found that the store brand has tough skins)
a bunch of green onion, chopped (we like onion)
several ribs of celery, chopped
chopped dill pickle to taste
3 or more hard cooked eggs, sliced
cubed cheddar cheese
Mayo or Miracle Whip to moisten
I like to let it chill overnight.
Again, I don't measure but cook to taste. This is a forgiving recipe.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks, Joy,
Hadn't heard of pea salad before. Sounds good.
The only salad I put peas in is a 7 layer salad.



jheiens said:


> Bonnie--
> 
> Pea salad is ''English'' peas (as opposed to black-eyed peas--this was originally given to me by a friend from the South {US}).
> 
> 2 cups of cooked fresh or frozen pea
> 
> 1 small diced onion
> 
> 2 ounces or so small chopped yellow cheese (I use Velveeta brand)
> 
> 1 or 2 chopped hard-cooked eggs
> 
> Salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Enough mayo or Miracle Whip, vinegar, sugar to make a sauce or dressing to taste. The Velveeta will soften in the dressing and thicken it a bit. Refrigerate until serving and any leftover. You can always add more of the mayo or Miracle Whip to suit yourself.
> 
> Sorry if this is not specific enough, but it's the way I cook most things.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> If anyone is interested in reading about Anne (my niece) here is a link to her -- She is CEO of Own the Podium, Canada's Olympic Program
> 
> http://ownthepodium.org/About-OTP/Leadership-Staff/Bios/Anne-Merklinger.aspx


WOW! She certainly has an impressive CV! I can see why you're so proud of her accomplishments.


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, love the home-schooling, I remember hearing many of those growing up.

Kate, glad your roof didn't go off again, twice is more than enough. When you lose loved ones it s hard enough on everyone but when they take their own life that is just too hard. My DIL's only brother shot himself & his mom found him. It has been 10 years & she wil never be the same. So glad your son found someone to share his life & has such a little cutie. That will certainly help him.

We didn't go out for Valentine's supper, due to this crazy sling I cannot get my coat on so am a little housebound until it warms up some. but DH did bring me some lovely gerbera daisies & carnations


----------



## jheiens

Marianne818 said:


> I'm not sure, I think last summer she was in Wooster, before that she was in Maine. She was hoping for NC but the pay was not enough to justify being away from home for 4 months. St Louis is offering a great salary plus living accommodations and utilities and such.. just not meals. She says she can save enough to live over the winter which will be great! I just hope they don't offer full time year round work, I sure would hate for Daniel to move that far away :? :|


Do you have any idea were she will be working, Marianne? When we lived in the area across the Mississippi from St.Louis, there were a number of active theaters doing live performances year-round and the Muni Opera had a full summer of musical performances--often with celebrity stars in the leading roles.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Railyn

Dear Friends, I am sorry that I am a day late to acknowladge your wishes for my birthday. I thank you so very much, They were very important to me.
We had a routine day. I had to take Ray to the dr. and I went grocery shopping as soon as we got home. While I was gone, the speech therapist came and worked with Ray. I came home and made a pot of vegetable soup for dinner.
My cousin called me and I bet we spent two hours on the phone. That was a special treat. We are about 6 months in age apart and grew up near each other. We have been close all our lives. By the way, our father were identical twins.
We usually celebrate my birthday by going out to dinner but not this year. We decided to wait until we feel better and I am finished with my cancer treatment. Ray felt bad about not celebrating but I told him that he was home and feeling better so that was enough for me.
I am blessed with a nice black and blue mark on my left wrist (thumb side) but it is not terribloy sore. I laugh 
about falling off a bar stool. I never drink, even wine with a meal, so this is a bit funny.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> I'm crying here... so wish we had decent take out in this area.. sick of burgers and Zackbys chicken, not even a decent fried chicken place in this area. Hanging my head, had leftover night, but was good the second go around.. meatloaf, King Ranch chicken.. may make Chicken Spaghetti one night this week. :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~that white oak is valuable lumber! Don't just toss it! DS has been hunting for white oak for his restoration projects in his house. Not easily available in Ohio. It's expensive! Find a buyer....
(this in response to Gwenie's comments)


----------



## jheiens

Welcome to all the newcomers I've seen on tonight's posts. Hope you'll come back often and join in freely.

Thanks again to all who've posted birthday wishes for Don (DH). He'll be surprised again, I imagine.

Y'all are great sisters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> a recipe for Sam- have never tried it- but given his love of Peanuts!!!!!.........
> Peanut soup
> 1 lb shelled peanuts
> 1 pt white or chicken stock
> 1/4 pt unsweetened condensed milk, OR 1/4 pt milk and 1 egg yolk, OR 1/4 pt cream
> a little yeast extract
> Salt and Pepper
> 
> Method
> Roast the peanuts sprinkled with a little salt until golden brown and crisp. Blitz. (or pound them ). Boil the stock and in it simmer the ground nuts for 1/2 hour, Blitz again. Add the evaporated milk OR milk and egg, and reheat, adding yeast extract and seasoning. IF cream is used add it when the soup is at boiling point BUT off the heat.
> 4 -6 helpings.


Oh that does sound good!


----------



## pacer

Railyn said:


> Dear Friends, I am sorry that I am a day late to acknowladge your wishes for my birthday. I thank you so very much, They were very important to me.
> We had a routine day. I had to take Ray to the dr. and I went grocery shopping as soon as we got home. While I was gone, the speech therapist came and worked with Ray. I came home and made a pot of vegetable soup for dinner.
> My cousin called me and I bet we spent two hours on the phone. That was a special treat. We are about 6 months in age apart and grew up near each other. We have been close all our lives. By the way, our father were identical twins.
> We usually celebrate my birthday by going out to dinner but not this year. We decided to wait until we feel better and I am finished with my cancer treatment. Ray felt bad about not celebrating but I told him that he was home and feeling better so that was enough for me.
> I am blessed with a nice black and blue mark on my left wrist (thumb side) but it is not terribloy sore. I laugh
> about falling off a bar stool. I never drink, even wine with a meal, so this is a bit funny.


When I had my thyroid biopsy, I had a bruise on my neck that looked like a massive hickey. One of the older ladies at work commented to me about my hickey which I kept covered up with a mock turtleneck. I told her not to tell everyone about my hickey. When I was getting ready to go on medical leave to have the partial removal of my thyroid, I told her what that hickey was really all about. Did not want to say anything to people early on as I did not want to hear everyone's horror stories. I am so glad that you are doing well and have a great attitude. You have a team of prayer warriors cheering you on. Make sure you tell anyone who messes with you that you have many friends with pointy sticks and we are not afraid to use them!


----------



## nittergma

{{{{HUGS}}}} to you Strawberry4you It's good to hear from you! 
Sam, I don't know about you but we have a lot of snow! I didn''t realize it until my dog dug a hole down to catch a mouse or something. Although I think a lot of you have A LOT more than us. I really hope this next storm is the last one for you. I'm sure done with the real cold temps. We have 6 degrees ouside now. I'm ready to get some spikes for my boots for when I go to the barn. It is so slippery from being packed down.
Please pray for our son recovering from problems with alcohol, and my brother who has recently been diagnosed with Altzeimers and is progressing kind of fast. Thank you nittergma


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~OH...did I ever connect with many of these! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> Do you have any idea were she will be working, Marianne? When we lived in the area across the Mississippi from St.Louis, there were a number of active theaters doing live performances year-round and the Muni Opera had a full summer of musical performances--often with celebrity stars in the leading roles.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm not sure right now, but we hope to meet with them at a halfway spot and have either a late lunch or early dinner before she leaves. I've made her a warm scarf and have finished one fingerless mitt, need to get the last one made :shock: She is such a love, I hope that the LD relationship will work out, 6 months is a long time especially at their age. I do know he loves her, he brought her here to meet me after only a couple of dates, he never introduced me to any other g/f for at least 2 to 3 months and that was only because he had no way out of it.. :lol: :wink: 
Time has come for me to turn into a pumpkin, Mom is already calling for her night meds, we both had early mornings and she is mainly wanting her pain relief, can't say as I blame her, these storms have been wicked with Arthur's constant visiting! :thumbdown:

Hugs, Loves and always in my heart :wink:


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'll bet some nice cool vanilla or coffee ice cream would help the denseness! A substitute for lava if you can wait for it to melt :thumbup:


That sounds really yummy, too! We just gobbled it up - as is  Like I said, we aren't fussy eaters - LOL


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> I have found that if I sit here at the desk I can hang my bag on a knob which gives it just enough drape that I'm able to pull from the skein without a hassle, put a binder clip on the edge of the table and run the yarn though it.. and he cannot see it or even reach it :-D


~~~cool idea!


----------



## siouxann

Here is one recipe for Pea Salad. If you google Pea Salad, there are several out there. I have never made it, but it is quite popular at Pot Lucks.

Green Pea Salad With Easy Creamy Dressing
By Diana Rattray

This green pea salad is as pretty as it is flavorful, with bright green peas, shredded carrot, bell pepper, red onion, and celery. Serve this salad with any summer meal or cookout, or take it along to a potluck event or picnic. Make this a few hours in advance and chill thoroughly for best flavor.
Ingredients:
	4 cups fresh or frozen green peas, cooked just until tender, rinsed under cold water
	1 small carrot shredded
	1/2 red bell pepper, finely chopped
	1 red onion, finely chopped, about 1 cup
	1/2 cup finely chopped celery
	1/2 cup light or regular ranch-style dressing
	1/3 cup mayonnaise
	1/4 teaspoon dried leaf oregano
	1/8 teaspoon pepper
	1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
Preparation:
In a large bowl, combine the cooked cooled peas with the chopped and shredded vegetables. In a measuring cup or small bowl combine the dressing, mayonnaise, and seasonings. Stir into the vegetables until well coated. Chill for a few hours before serving.
Serves 5 to 6.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> I haven't had homemade pizza in ages, Daniel would always make the dough, I just prepared the toppings. I miss that kid sometimes.. no.. a lot! :-(


~~~me, too.. :-( I just spent 1 hour on the phone with DD. I miss her so! Wish she were closer....need her physical support. 1,300 miles is just too far away.  sigh :|


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Pacer, wonderful that your son has this friend and that he is able to ballroom dance in spite of his hip problems. Inspiring story.
> 
> I'm having trouble knitting again. This pattern says I should be getting 20 stitches to 4 inches with worsted on size 7 US needles. It is a Canadian pattern and I am wondering if their worsted is different than ours. I am down to size 5 US needles and still have 19 stitches to 4 inches. If I go down to a 4 needle the stitches will be so tight that it will be more like a board. Nice for some things, but not for a girly twirly skirt. Thought I would knit another skirt but can't print as there is a paper jam and can't get to the back of the printer, so will wait till tomorrow. It seems I am having gauge problems with everything I want to knit with foreign patterns. It must be the difference in the yarn, but isn't worsted the same? I thought I could just whip this up if I could master the provisional cast on. No such luck. :roll: Think I'll just go to bed and watch a movie.


mmmm not necessarily. When I first saw Worsted in a pattern, I had no idea but it is about a 10 to12 ply yarn. You would probably be better with a double knit or 8 ply. I would of thought that worsted was too heavy for a girly twirly skirt.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can tell you've spent some time in Texas when you talk about King Ranch Chicken and definitely from the south when you have Chicken Spaghetti casserole --- love both of these dishes. Yum...the Chicago area is a great place for all kinds of take out and cuisines...I would certainly miss it if we ever move away.



Marianne818 said:


> I'm crying here... so wish we had decent take out in this area.. sick of burgers and Zackbys chicken, not even a decent fried chicken place in this area. Hanging my head, had leftover night, but was good the second go around.. meatloaf, King Ranch chicken.. may make Chicken Spaghetti one night this week. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wonder how many former band geeks we have in our group?



Marianne818 said:


> So was I Rookie!!


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder how many former band geeks we have in our group?


Meeeeeee, E-flat soprano clarinet (like the piccolo is to the flute, my little clarinet is to a regular-sized one)


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, you must be feeling better, cause you're pretty feisty. So happy.
Still tired but went to watercolor class. Came home to take nap but got called my dear 87 yr. Ol. Friend fell last night at her DIL'.Ddil slaps a bandaid on cut left arm, period. Didn't even clean it. When I went left arm and hand bruised, left thight and buttock badly black and blue and she said she had hit her head on tile floor she fell on. So picked her up and we spent 4hrs. In urgent care. They crated hips, left hand. Fortunately no breaks. She has Parkinson's and trouble with balance as it is, and lives alone. So don't know how she would manage with cast. She coulnt without 24hr. Caregiver. Then we had "lunch" at five pm. Guess where I am now. In jammies, in bed.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> The orange is probably some kind of lentils, at least that's what is orange in the mix we get here.


 :roll: will have to check. Either way, stays on the shelf unless I need to make a sauce bottle shaker music instrument. gives a nice swishing sound and is a noisy rattle. Only need to make sure top is securely fastened.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Dreamweaver said:


> You obviously misunderstood "retirement". That only means you no longer get paid and you no longer do YOUR job...... You still do for everyone else because "you have the time"..... They don't want you getting bored!!!


I think you hit the nail on the head, Jynx! :lol: I do get the occasional bottle of wine or an invitation to dinner in "payment", I love it when someone else cooks!! Never bored - with 10 grandchildren, I haven't been bored in 20 years!!! Love, Paula


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh wrote:
Anyone have a good recipe for ham & split pea soup?


Gwen, I use the recipe on the back of the bag of dried peas available locally and then season to taste.

Ohio Joy

~~~Family seems to love mine...fairly simple:
In a soup pot: Ham bone, with remnants of ham, 1 bag of green split peas, chopped potato, chopped celery, chopped onion, garlic, chopped carrot, basil, s & p, cover all with water (or veggie/chicken broth). Simmer for 1- 1 1/2 hours until veggies are well cooked. 

2 options:
A. remove bones and ham bits. Use immersion blender to puree soup. Pick ham bits off bone, add to soup with all other ham bits, plus other ham chunks.

B. remove bones & ham bits. Pour soup pot materials into a strainer (pick out any ham bits & reserve) & press through strainer. Add ham bits and other reserved pieces of ham to soup.

It's really good...either way. Croutons are good, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Same recipe -- LeSeur Peas in the cans - more expensive, but seem to work the best in this salad...I use this list of ingredients only with kidney beans for another take on the salad. One of my Mom's and my favorites.



Railyn said:


> My take on pea salad is a little different. it is one of my favorites...
> 
> 2 cans of a good brand peas, well drained (I have found that the store brand has tough skins)
> a bunch of green onion, chopped (we like onion)
> several ribs of celery, chopped
> chopped dill pickle to taste
> 3 or more hard cooked eggs, sliced
> cubed cheddar cheese
> Mayo or Miracle Whip to moisten
> I like to let it chill overnight.
> Again, I don't measure but cook to taste. This is a forgiving recipe.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just used my regular meat sauce recipe, put it in the squash, then sprinkles with mozzarella & Parmesan & baked it for about an hour.
> My meat sauce is simply fried burger about 1 pound, onion, & a can of spagetti sauce( about 2 cups)


~~~Thank you! Got it. Will be trying this very soon. mmmm!


----------



## siouxann

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder how many former band geeks we have in our group?


Me too; I played the chimes in the stage band and bells (glockenspiel) in the marching band. Those were the days - the best part of high school.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> DH wants to go the Haufbrau House restaurant as reminiscent of his visit to Germany and Oktoberfest and Valentine's Day...the chef is a former neighbor who went to grade and junior high school with our son.


I had forgotten about that place.... Gosh, it has been there forever....


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> WOW! She certainly has an impressive CV! I can see why you're so proud of her accomplishments.


 ~~~she also has your fabulous smile!


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> Oh that does sound good!


Lurker 2 wrote:
a recipe for Sam- have never tried it- but given his love of Peanuts!!!!!.........
Peanut soup
1 lb shelled peanuts
1 pt white or chicken stock
1/4 pt unsweetened condensed milk, OR 1/4 pt milk and 1 egg yolk, OR 1/4 pt cream
a little yeast extract
Salt and Pepper

Method
Roast the peanuts sprinkled with a little salt until golden brown and crisp. Blitz. (or pound them ). Boil the stock and in it simmer the ground nuts for 1/2 hour, Blitz again. Add the evaporated milk OR milk and egg, and reheat, adding yeast extract and seasoning. IF cream is used add it when the soup is at boiling point BUT off the heat.
4 -6 helpings.

Oh that does sound good!

add some chicken....

The life you have led doesn't need to be the only life you have. - Anna Quindlen

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


----------



## Dreamweaver

Junelouise said:


> I pray for both of them! I have had glaucoma for 23 years now..done all kinds of drops and laser on the corneas to help but now I have developed cataracts in both eyes and my eye surgeon is going to do the cataract and glaucoma surgery at once sometime in June for the first eye. I trust he will do a great job as he is highly recommended and done tons of these surgeries. I told him he will have to knock me out for the 45 minute procedure as I am highly claustrophobic and prone to panic attacks.
> Oh dear, I have both those problems too!!!! I'll have to remember to ask for good drugs when they do cataracts.
> 
> Please remind us again closer to your surgery.... Great that he is such an experienced Dr. and know you will do just fine... You already a master at recovery from eye procedures...
> 
> June


----------



## Dreamweaver

Junelouise said:


> I pray for both of them! I have had glaucoma for 23 years now..done all kinds of drops and laser on the corneas to help but now I have developed cataracts in both eyes and my eye surgeon is going to do the cataract and glaucoma surgery at once sometime in June for the first eye. I trust he will do a great job as he is highly recommended and done tons of these surgeries. I told him he will have to knock me out for the 45 minute procedure as I am highly claustrophobic and prone to panic attacks.
> June


Oh dear, I have both those problems too!!!! I'll have to remember to ask for good drugs when they do cataracts.

Please remind us again closer to your surgery.... Great that he is such an experienced Dr. and know you will do just fine... You already a master at recovery from eye procedures...


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~she also has your fabulous smile!


Thank you -- I love her dearly. She is so smart but so nice. It is a very time consuming powerful job and I doubt one person she deals with dislikes her. Most importantly, she is absolutely wonderful with Marjorie. She is also very very good to Pat and I. She is in Calgary quite often and we go for lunch. very special person. She missed the olympics where we pulled out of the summer olympics quite a few years ago.. (breast stroke swimming.


----------



## Pup lover

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


He is adorable!! What a sweetie, I'm sure he is great company and entertainment!


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> DS#1 is off to a ballroom dance tonight and spending the afternoon at the young lady's goat farm. They had babies on Tuesday so I am hoping to see a picture of son and baby goats. My son met the young lady a few years ago as they both play in the college band together. Now they both perform as community members and both play trumpet. She talked him into learning ballroom dancing about 2 years ago and now he loves it. His hip has been bad since he was 2 years old as he had a bone disease that destroyed the head of his femur bone. The bone has since grown back as much as was possible, but he has never been able to do sports. He doesn't seem bothered by the dancing so I am happy for him.


Sounds like a fun day and would love to see the baby goats. Ballroom dancing is a great form of exercise and we already know he is a music lover.


----------



## ChrisEl

Ohio Joy--thanks for the menus....they sound delicious. Might have to make a Wacky Cake soon...had forgotten about that recipe. And thanks everybody for the soup and salad recipes...fun to read the different versions. 
Marianne's mention of King Ranch Chicken reminded me of my MIL...she would make that for us when she visited from Texas. At the time, you couldn't get Rotel tomatoes (canned tomatoes with spicy chilis) here, so she would pack them in her suitcase. DH would stagger when he picked up her suitcase because it was so heavy. It is a tasty dish---will have to make that too...


----------



## martina

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you must be feeling better, cause you're pretty feisty. So happy.
> Still tired but went to watercolor class. Came home to take nap but got called my dear 87 yr. Ol. Friend fell last night at her DIL'.Ddil slaps a bandaid on cut left arm, period. Didn't even clean it. When I went left arm and hand bruised, left thight and buttock badly black and blue and she said she had hit her head on tile floor she fell on. So picked her up and we spent 4hrs. In urgent care. They crated hips, left hand. Fortunately no breaks. She has Parkinson's and trouble with balance as it is, and lives alone. So don't know how she would manage with cast. She coulnt without 24hr. Caregiver. Then we had "lunch" at five pm. Guess where I am now. In jammies, in bed.


It is a good job that you are such a caring friend. What a way her dil behaved! Nothing short of heartless. I hope your friend feels better soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, that sure explains some of your interactions with your mother. It would certainly colour how you deal with her for all of your life. :|


Sounds awful... and it was memorable ... but I was a pretty good kid and it didn't happen often..... Mom tended to use it as a threat more than following through. Now my Dad..........


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you -- I love her dearly. She is so smart but so nice. It is a very time consuming powerful job and I doubt one person she deals with dislikes her. Most importantly, she is absolutely wonderful with Marjorie. She is also very very good to Pat and I. She is in Calgary quite often and we go for lunch. very special person. She missed the olympics where we pulled out of the summer olympics quite a few years ago.. (breast stroke swimming.


She looks a lot like you and your sister, just younger. I love your smiling faces.


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> She looks a lot like you and your sister, just younger. I love your smiling faces.


Marjories has lost 70 pounds since her husband died and the aszheimers was discovered by the family. She was a lovely looking woman. sad indeed.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma
Please pray for our son recovering from problems with alcohol said:


> ~~~Nittergma...encircling prayers and energies around you, your brother, and your son...and the family...wrapped in healing & consoling care. Take care....


----------



## Designer1234

I am finally getting my ufo finished. still have another day or two to work on my cardigan. I finished the first sleeve down to the end of the design and have started catching up with the 2nd sleeve. then I think i will increase the color size a big - possibly with a pattern around the edge. Then crochet a crab stictch down the front and around the collar. 

There are two button holes -- one at the base of the color and the other at the bottom ribbing on the yoke. 

I will leave the rest of the sleeve the beige and do a fancy rib for the cuff. I like the fit which is good.


----------



## Spider

Bulldog said:


> Great pictures, Dawn. You have a beautiful family, Dawn. You are blessed. Precious little grandson.


Ditto on that!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> You sure are speaking my truth!!


Well, you *are* still a Rookie and probably missed the exit training where they are supposed to teach you to say, No, No, No,- Won't fit into my new schedule - Unavailable - Maybe another time - and other useful phrases....


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> I am finally getting my ufo finished. still have another day or two to work on my cardigan. I finished the first sleeve down to the end of the design and have started catching up with the 2nd sleeve. then I think i will increase the color size a big - possibly with a pattern around the edge. Then crochet a crab stictch down the front and around the collar.
> 
> There are two button holes -- one at the base of the color and the other at the bottom ribbing on the yoke.
> 
> I will leave the rest of the sleeve the beige and do a fancy rib for the cuff. I like the fit which is good.


It is looking good and will be nice to wear yet this winter.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Sam, a wonderful opening and group of recipes.
> Jynx, set me a plate I'm on my way for dinner!


Wish you were here.... I'll leave a light on....


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> I had forgotten about that place.... Gosh, it has been there forever....


~~~is it still there? I'd have to check...Google it. I don't think it is in Chicago anymore. There is a site in Rosemont.


----------



## pacer

Getting very tired. I wonder why....as I woke up at 2 AM to get ready to go into work. I have 4 loads of laundry done today and need to wash the dishes up really quick before heading to bed.

I sent out the mitten pattern to those of you who requested it. It is done on two needles and then sewed up, very warm mittens though. If I missed your request and you did not get a copy, please PM me. That is the best way for me to make sure I get the request as I skim when I don't have time to actually read what is going on.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Uh oh, hope I can see well enough. Think we are the same age or about the same and my eyesight isn't the best. I will soon find out.


Keep in mind, there are all sizes of fabric and even different sizes of thread... If you like doing it, there will be a size you can handle. Even the angels can be done on a larger linen and a heavier thread or more strands.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Dang I think Gwen gave me her double clickitis :shock: :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Me too. It's spreading.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you -- I love her dearly. She is so smart but so nice. It is a very time consuming powerful job and I doubt one person she deals with dislikes her. Most importantly, she is absolutely wonderful with Marjorie. She is also very very good to Pat and I. She is in Calgary quite often and we go for lunch. very special person. She missed the olympics where we pulled out of the summer olympics quite a few years ago.. (breast stroke swimming.


~~~special treasures....


----------



## Dreamweaver

DaylilyDawn said:


> \Exercise will help build bone where it is needed. When the Dr said he could ride his bike again, he rode it constantly . When the did an Xray of his hip, they saw new bone growth. The thing is they were looking for bone loss since my son has osteoporosis as a result of the kidney disease he was born with.
> 
> Have been working on my test shawl for the shawl I will knit for the auction at my daylily convention. I have 112 more rows to do on it before I start the border stitches. I used Knit Picks Gloss DK in the Flamingo color for my test knit. The one I will knit for the convention will be done in the Knit Picks Swish DK in the color White. I figured most ladies would like the white. For the mens I have made a pair of gloves and a hat using Swish worsted in the color Squirrel Heather but I will be calling it Dried Scape to keep it in the daylily theme.
> I have a 3 day weekend due to a holiday on Mon. I may get the shawl finished. Hubby has done the cooking for the evening meal, beans and rice with a salad. Not the most appealing but filling meal.


Moving is good.....

Love all the yarns you have chosen and can't wait to see pictures.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just be sure you get something that is 14 count or less. One of my Chrstmas stockings was 16 count & I thought I would be blind before I was done.


And, of course, it is the finer ones I like. I'm hoping the magnification will help but then I don't think they do this under a microscope. LOL My really fine angel days may be over before I even begin. If I can just get to do one I will be happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Junelouise said:


> I wonder if that will be what my surgeon will do. My brother had both his cataracts done last year, and he said he could not believe how much better his eyesight was after the surgery. I am very near sighted but have perfect reading vision and my optometrist said I would never lose that. I am sure my vision will improve depending on how much damage my glaucoma has done to my vision. I will have to get new glasses, but I am wondering if the glaucoma surgery will mean I do not have to put drops in my eyes twice a day!
> 
> June


I hope you don't have damage. If you have been using the drops, hopefully, you will be ok. Hey, maybe I need cataracts removed. I have them but the Dr. said they aren't bad enough to remove yet. At least I won't be afraid when I have it done. Good luck with the eyesight. You must have the more dangerous form of glaucoma that they are doing the surgery.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~I've caught up....late on Sat. night for me. It's been a peaceful day...finished another square for KAP, finished my alpaca scarf for me...winter is still here, so I need some protection 

Spent an hour on the phone with DD...miss her so much! We'll check in tomorrow.
Jynx...did you try the 50 y/o bottle of wine? How was it? We dug up a 20 y/o bottle....it was okay. Not glorious, but not vinegar, either. Loved sharing with DH....cozy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 wrote:
If anyone is interested in reading about Anne (my niece) here is a link to her -- She is CEO of Own the Podium, Canada's Olympic Program

http://ownthepodium.org/About-OTP/Leadership-Staff/Bios/Anne-Merklinger.aspx
_____________________________________

Designer, your family sure has some fabulous people in it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great article and someone to be admired.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


She is sooo cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder how many former band geeks we have in our group?


No bands in our schools, maybe in the cities.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> mmmm not necessarily. When I first saw Worsted in a pattern, I had no idea but it is about a 10 to12 ply yarn. You would probably be better with a double knit or 8 ply. I would of thought that worsted was too heavy for a girly twirly skirt.


I think you are right. She did the pattern for worsted and dk and since I was buying yarn on sale I went with the yarn that had the color and enough of it, which was in the worsted, but am wishing now I had gotten the dk even if it wasn't on sale.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder how many former band geeks we have in our group?


I wasn't in the band but I was a singer.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Friend fell last night at her DIL'.Ddil slaps a bandaid on cut left arm, period. Didn't even clean it. When I went left arm and hand bruised, left thight and buttock badly black and blue and she said she had hit her head on tile floor she fell on. So picked her up and we spent 4hrs. In urgent care. They crated hips, left hand. Fortunately no breaks. She has Parkinson's and trouble with balance as it is, and lives alone. So don't know how she would manage with cast. She coulnt without 24hr. Caregiver. Then we had "lunch" at five pm. Guess where I am now. In jammies, in bed.


Good thing she has you for a friend. I don't know how anyone would live alone with hips in casts... I don't know quite what you mean by crated though,,,


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Pacer, wonderful that your son has this friend and that he is able to ballroom dance in spite of his hip problems. Inspiring story.
> 
> I'm having trouble knitting again. This pattern says I should be getting 20 stitches to 4 inches with worsted on size 7 US needles. It is a Canadian pattern and I am wondering if their worsted is different than ours. I am down to size 5 US needles and still have 19 stitches to 4 inches. If I go down to a 4 needle the stitches will be so tight that it will be more like a board. Nice for some things, but not for a girly twirly skirt. Thought I would knit another skirt but can't print as there is a paper jam and can't get to the back of the printer, so will wait till tomorrow. It seems I am having gauge problems with everything I want to knit with foreign patterns. It must be the difference in the yarn, but isn't worsted the same? I thought I could just whip this up if I could master the provisional cast on. No such luck. :roll: Think I'll just go to bed and watch a movie.


I have always known worsted as the method of carding and spinning the wool, NOT a weight as it is in America. Traditionally British worsted was used in sock knitting, I seem to remember. But happy to be corrected by anyone more knowledgable!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> And, of course, it is the finer ones I like. I'm hoping the magnification will help but then I don't think they do this under a microscope. LOL My really fine angel days may be over before I even begin. If I can just get to do one I will be happy.


You can do any pattern on any gauge fabric, it will just change the size. As long as your piece of fabric is large enough to accommodate the design it will work. You can buy the fabric by the yard from Herrschners, I think it is 36 inches wide. I couldn't do that with my stocking but have done it since for Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 wrote:
> If anyone is interested in reading about Anne (my niece) here is a link to her -- She is CEO of Own the Podium, Canada's Olympic Program
> 
> http://ownthepodium.org/About-OTP/Leadership-Staff/Bios/Anne-Merklinger.aspx
> ____________________________________
> Designer, your family sure has some fabulous people in it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great article and someone to be admired.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Same recipe -- LeSeur Peas in the cans - more expensive, but seem to work the best in this salad...I use this list of ingredients only with kidney beans for another take on the salad. One of my Mom's and my favorites.


Love kidney beans. I also like pea salad, but have never made it and never had it with pickles.... Must give it a try in the summer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


That is just too precious. What a sweetheart and that goes for both of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Good thing she has you for a friend. I don't know how anyone would live alone with hips in casts... I don't know quite what you mean by crated though,,,


I think spell check is at it again. I bet it is supposed to be X-Rayed


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, it is in the new Rosemont center...I'd forgotten that there was one downtown...we always went to the other one -- Berghoffs. Jynx, you wouldn't recognize the area around O'Hare in Rosemont with the new Rivers Casino and all the other touristy things they've put in that area. You just have to come out here so we can show you around.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~is it still there? I'd have to check...Google it. I don't think it is in Chicago anymore. There is a site in Rosemont.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


So, so cute... I sure do remember being bandaged to the hilt when Rachel was into her Dr. kit..... We were apparently the sickest family ever to survive!!! Car show sounds fun... Hope it is indoors or nice weather....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you....we're certainly blessed.



Angora1 said:


> That is just too precious. What a sweetheart and that goes for both of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes---definitely indoors -- almost the entire space at McCormick Place so we'll be doing a lot of walking.



Dreamweaver said:


> So, so cute... I sure do remember being bandaged to the hilt when Rachel was into her Dr. kit..... We were apparently the sickest family ever to survive!!! Car show sounds fun... Hope it is indoors or nice weather....


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thanks Julie. If the weather is very bad I will just cancel as I am not getting blown away by the winds. I hope you are feeling better.


I had an outburst of tears at church, because my ride was running so late we were too late to take communion - had not realised how I depend on this week by week- but people were very kind- took me aside- found somewhere quiet to sit, while I pulled myself together- and my ride came up with a solution for me, I joined in with the other congregation that shares the chapel- then went back to my class. Malama, the kind young lady who took me aside- has promised to come and visit tomorrow- I do hope she finds the time. 
It was an object lesson in how I have been living on the edge for some time- but people are very supportive of my quest for legal help.

I am glad you will not go, if the weather turns bad on you- I hope for the whole town's sake it doesn't- but have no idea of your long range forecast. Our news will be broadcast in 10 minutes- but one cannot guarantee what they will cover!


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nittergma...encircling prayers and energies around you, your brother, and your son...and the family...wrapped in healing & consoling care. Take care....


Adding mine as well.... I lost my darling cousin to alcoholism when she was only 28..... and possibly how we lost our friend this week... I hope your son will take advantage of all the help available.... Prayers for your brother as well...


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D
> So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


The meds take timefor your body to adjust to them- and remeber that depression intself makes you eel tired. But in the meantime as you said you can pray- and what a privilege it is to be able to spend extra time in prayer for all the needs around you- the KTP alone provides enough to keep you praying.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Amazing person!!! No wonder you're so proud.



Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 wrote:
> If anyone is interested in reading about Anne (my niece) here is a link to her -- She is CEO of Own the Podium, Canada's Olympic Program
> 
> http://ownthepodium.org/About-OTP/Leadership-Staff/Bios/Anne-Merklinger.aspx
> _____________________________________
> 
> Designer, your family sure has some fabulous people in it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great article and someone to be admired.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks....



Bonnie7591 said:


> She is sooo cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a very small H.S. and a very tiny marching and concert band---maybe 35 students ---but we sure had some good times. Band festivals in the larger towns around us were so much fun.



Bonnie7591 said:


> No bands in our schools, maybe in the cities.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~is it still there? I'd have to check...Google it. I don't think it is in Chicago anymore. There is a site in Rosemont.


Don't know if it is still the old location... (I'm extremely directionally challenged) but Rosemont is not far, and sure has grown since I lived in the burbs.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

In my school, the singers were the cool kids and were in all the plays, recitals...only our tuba player and bass drum percussionist were determined to be cool despite being band geeks.



Angora1 said:


> I wasn't in the band but I was a singer.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> And, of course, it is the finer ones I like. I'm hoping the magnification will help but then I don't think they do this under a microscope. LOL My really fine angel days may be over before I even begin. If I can just get to do one I will be happy.


I DO use a magnifying glass and a very good light when working on finer linen... I even have one that has different strength lenses for when eyes really start to fail......


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an outburst of tears at church, because my ride was running so late we were too late to take communion - had not realised how I depend on this week by week- but people were very kind- took me aside- found somewhere quiet to sit, while I pulled myself together- and my ride came up with a solution for me, I joined in with the other congregation that shares the chapel- then went back to my class. Malama, the kind young lady who took me aside- has promised to come and visit tomorrow- I do hope she finds the time.
> It was an object lesson in how I have been living on the edge for some time- but people are very supportive of my quest for legal help.
> 
> I am glad you will not go, if the weather turns bad on you- I hope for the whole town's sake it doesn't- but have no idea of your long range forecast. Our news will be broadcast in 10 minutes- but one cannot guarantee what they will cover!


So glad you have the support of this group at church. Too bad the ride was so late but then it was nice to know people cared. Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

[sassafras123 wrote:
Friend fell last night at her DIL'.Ddil slaps a bandaid on cut left arm, period. Didn't even clean it. When I went left arm and hand bruised, left thight and buttock badly black and blue and she said she had hit her head on tile floor she fell on. So picked her up and we spent 4hrs. In urgent care. They crated hips, left hand. Fortunately no breaks. She has Parkinson's and trouble with balance as it is, and lives alone. So don't know how she would manage with cast. She coulnt without 24hr. Caregiver. Then we had "lunch" at five pm. Guess where I am now. In jammies, in bed.

[Jynx wrote] Good thing she has you for a friend. I don't know how anyone would live alone with hips in casts... I don't know quite what you mean by crated though,,,

I'm always so sad when I hear of this kind of thing---elder abuse is becoming a major issue...glad you're there for her and hope she comes through this okay.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've caught up....late on Sat. night for me. It's been a peaceful day...finished another square for KAP, finished my alpaca scarf for me...winter is still here, so I need some protection
> 
> Spent an hour on the phone with DD...miss her so much! We'll check in tomorrow.
> Jynx...did you try the 50 y/o bottle of wine? How was it? We dug up a 20 y/o bottle....it was okay. Not glorious, but not vinegar, either. Loved sharing with DH....cozy.


Haven't done it yet... I was sick on anniv. We were talking tonight (out with the kids for DD's birthday) that we might just hold off until 4-4, when our SIL turns 50... a double celebration....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I DO use a magnifying glass and a very good light when working on finer linen... I even have one that has different strength lenses for when eyes really start to fail......


Will have to check into that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Haven't done it yet... I was sick on anniv. We were talking tonight (out with the kids for DD's birthday) that we might just hold off until 4-4, when our SIL turns 50... a double celebration....


That could be double the fun!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always known worsted as the method of carding and spinning the wool, NOT a weight as it is in America. Traditionally British worsted was used in sock knitting, I seem to remember. But happy to be corrected by anyone more knowledgable!


It *is* confusing. It is similar to when people talk of 4 ply or 8 ply, meaning a certain weight. A ply is simply one strand... A strand can be many sizes and weights....


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an outburst of tears at church, because my ride was running so late we were too late to take communion - had not realised how I depend on this week by week- but people were very kind- took me aside- found somewhere quiet to sit, while I pulled myself together- and my ride came up with a solution for me, I joined in with the other congregation that shares the chapel- then went back to my class. Malama, the kind young lady who took me aside- has promised to come and visit tomorrow- I do hope she finds the time.
> It was an object lesson in how I have been living on the edge for some time- but people are very supportive of my quest for legal help.
> 
> I am glad you will not go, if the weather turns bad on you- I hope for the whole town's sake it doesn't- but have no idea of your long range forecast. Our news will be broadcast in 10 minutes- but one cannot guarantee what they will cover!


Julie, it seems as though those were tears that needed to be shed. You have a lot of worries, so it sometimes needs only one more thing and then the tears flow. I am glad that your church friends took care of you and were able to arrange for you to have communion. I hope that you do get your visitor. Have you told your friends not just about your legal problems, but your health and financial difficulties? We all support you as much as we can. Most important is that you take as good care of yourself as possible. Rest when you can too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it is in the new Rosemont center...I'd forgotten that there was one downtown...we always went to the other one -- Berghoffs. Jynx, you wouldn't recognize the area around O'Hare in Rosemont with the new Rivers Casino and all the other touristy things they've put in that area. You just have to come out here so we can show you around.


And a Convention Center. I remember when the only thin special was the rose on the water tower...... I remember going downtown for Black Angus when I was kid. It was such a big deal.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just another thought....we have communion ministers who go out to both group and private homes to bring the sacrament to those who can't always get out...it may be a way for you to find solace during the week. Glad that they were able to comfort you.



martina said:


> Julie, it seems as though those were tears that needed to be shed. You have a lot of worries, so it sometimes needs only one more thing and then the tears flow. I am glad that your church friends took care of you and were able to arrange for you to have communion. I hope that you do get your visitor. Have you told your friends not just about your legal problems, but your health and financial difficulties? We all support you as much as we can. Most important is that you take as good care of yourself as possible. Rest when you can too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes---definitely indoors -- almost the entire space at McCormick Place so we'll be doing a lot of walking.


I remember when they were building that place. Did you see the sink hole in Kentucky that ate the Corvettes???? I'm sure some tears were shed... I know my dad is crying in heaven.... His was red, 61 convertible and he literally interviewed people when he sold it!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> So glad you have the support of this group at church. Too bad the ride was so late but then it was nice to know people cared. Hugs


Yes, and nice that you could join the other congregation.. I hope your friend can visit. As much as I like my "me" time, being alone all the time is not good either.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Will have to check into that.


I have two different floor lamps. One even holds the pattern and threads.... but there are several table models available. Ott makes several. Pick up a cross stitch magazine or look around the store. You will see lots of options. I also put an extra pair of little readers underneath my glasses if I am taking work somewhere or they make some magnifying lasses that clip on to regular ones.... Since you don't wear glasses, just a pair of readers may be all the help you need.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Time for me to day goodnight. We spent a good part of the day shopping, had a very food Italian dinner with the kids, minus the grands and then came home and got DH. We are both really tired. I plan on being a total slug tomorrow and then dealing with life on Monday. (Must get the crumb out from under the "g".)

Livey was at a Haunted House, of all things, tonight.

Rachel was out on a date with 'William' who she has really liked for a long, long time. They have always been good friends and are both a little quirky. He finally woke up and smelled the roses and declared affection for her so this is a first REAL date... I think also her prom date. Sure hope his new found affection doesn't mean the kiss of death... at least until after prom!!!! Hockey player beau is still in hot pursuit but playing for minor leagues and travels all the time.... Ahhhh, young love.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So glad you have the support of this group at church. Too bad the ride was so late but then it was nice to know people cared. Hugs


I am not sure what I would do without them.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, it seems as though those were tears that needed to be shed. You have a lot of worries, so it sometimes needs only one more thing and then the tears flow. I am glad that your church friends took care of you and were able to arrange for you to have communion. I hope that you do get your visitor. Have you told your friends not just about your legal problems, but your health and financial difficulties? We all support you as much as we can. Most important is that you take as good care of yourself as possible. Rest when you can too.


I think I have been bottling the tears for a while- to be honest I am still weepy- and holding back- I cry more easily when I have a shoulder for comfort- that is why I so miss having my Mum. I have the TV on as noise- better than a silent house- it is the sports news presently- takes a full third of the broadcast especially at the weekends- there was a short segment about floods and a sinkhole in Britain- but also a lot of footage about the aftermath of cyclone Ian in Tonga- I guess more Pacific people around than English.
I have been able to buy more fresh vegetables than usual lately, this week- so that is good- tomorrow I intend to stuff and bake some peppers...


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Just another thought....we have communion ministers who go out to both group and private homes to bring the sacrament to those who can't always get out...it may be a way for you to find solace during the week. Glad that they were able to comfort you.


I must ask if that is possible- I just don't know.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and nice that you could join the other congregation.. I hope your friend can visit. As much as I like my "me" time, being alone all the time is not good either.


It is not the best thing in the world- I can go from Sunday to Sunday with only church as my social contact.


----------



## iamsam

weary --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to mix the two together to make it colorful.....LOL I like just green though....
> 
> So how ya feeling Sam?


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not the best thing in the world- I can go from Sunday to Sunday with only church as my social contact.


Does your church have a visiting programme at all?


----------



## iamsam

Julie - you are supposed to be on my side. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Actually you can get yellow split peas as well!


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> weary --- sam


If you are weary, Sam, is it because you are not well again?


----------



## iamsam

too funny jynx - but also very true. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> You obviously misunderstood "retirement". That only means you no longer get paid and you no longer do YOUR job...... You still do for everyone else because "you have the time"..... They don't want you getting bored!!!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> we could debate which is worse - a back ache or a hangover. lol --- sam


Well a hangover is almost always self inflicted therefore warrants much less sympathy.


----------



## darowil

Well after a quick pop in I must go and work on my workshop. Shirley wants some info to give out so I guess I had better get it out my head onto the computer for her (was going to say on paper but i doubr whether either of us will actually ever put it on paper).


----------



## iamsam

thanks Julie - I just may try this one - what is yeast extract" --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> a recipe for Sam- have never tried it- but given his love of Peanuts!!!!!.........Peanut soup


----------



## iamsam

I bet you won't complain of a headache when this is offered. --- sam

Better Than Sex Cake

Yield: 10 to 12 servings
Ingredients:
1 box devil's food cake mix
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 (12-ounce) jar caramel ice cream topping
8 ounces Cool Whip
½-1 cup Heath toffee bits

Directions:
1. Bake the cake according to the directions on the box. 
2. Remove the cake from the oven and immediately poke holes all over the top using either the bottom of a wooden spoon, a skewer or a fork. 
3. In a medium bowl, stir together the sweetened condensed milk and caramel sauce, then slowly drizzle the mixture all over the cake. Allow the cake to cool completely at room temperature, then refrigerate for at least 1 hour.
4. Spread the Cool Whip over the top of the cake, top with the Heath toffee bits and refrigerate again for 1 hour. Serve cold and refrigerate any leftovers.
http://www.browneyedbaker.com/2013/06/04/better-than-sex-cake-recip
.


----------



## iamsam

Bonnie7591 wrote:
What is in pea salad?



thewren said:


> peas --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a smart ass!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to admit you walked right into that one bonnie. rothlmao --- sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

please show us a picture of the quilt when you are finished. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> :-( One of the projects I am currently working on is for Knitting For Brisbane's Needy - piecing together a puzzle blanket (which is what you get when squares are not square but all sorts of rectangles) Tis proving interesting for sure. My main rule is not to put the same color beside itself. Apparently I have enough ?squares to make a single bed blanket.
> 
> It will be much easier for Ohio Joy to piece together the KAL afghan when all squares are one size with all tails tucked away.
> 
> edit: never again, never, ever again.


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely need pictures of both shawls - please --- sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Good evening all, I am sending prayers for all who need them.
> Exercise will help build bone where it is needed. While my son was working at the job he had before getting the one he got sick at work from the kid coughing in his face He had broken his hip while emptying the big trash containers the nursing home had out to the trash. He had to have surgery on his hip because he broke the ball near the top of the ball and socket joint. When the Dr said he could ride his bike again, he rode it constantly . When the did an Xray of his hip, they saw new bone growth. The thing is they were looking for bone loss since my son has osteoporosis as a result of the kidney disease he was born with.
> 
> Have been working on my test shawl for the shawl I will knit for the auction at my daylily convention. I have 112 more rows to do on it before I start the border stitches. I used Knit Picks Gloss DK in the Flamingo color for my test knit. The one I will knit for the convention will be done in the Knit Picks Swish DK in the color White. I figured most ladies would like the white. For the mens I have made a pair of gloves and a hat using Swish worsted in the color Squirrel Heather but I will be calling it Dried Scape to keep it in the daylily theme.
> I have a 3 day weekend due to a holiday on Mon. I may get the shawl finished. Hubby has done the cooking for the evening meal, beans and rice with a salad. Not the most appealing but filling meal.


----------



## iamsam

nittergma - we have a good bit of snow on the ground - especially from plowing out the driveway - the snow tomorrow is to be light and fluffy - but then he mentioned something about another storm next week.

heather - my oldest daughter in Indianapolis got 5-1/2 inches of new snow yesterday - he was not a happy camper.

healing energy zooming to your son and brother - alcoholism is so difficult to stop - prayers for him. --- sam



nittergma said:


> {{{{HUGS}}}} to you Strawberry4you It's good to hear from you!
> Sam, I don't know about you but we have a lot of snow! I didn''t realize it until my dog dug a hole down to catch a mouse or something. Although I think a lot of you have A LOT more than us. I really hope this next storm is the last one for you. I'm sure done with the real cold temps. We have 6 degrees ouside now. I'm ready to get some spikes for my boots for when I go to the barn. It is so slippery from being packed down.
> Please pray for our son recovering from problems with alcohol, and my brother who has recently been diagnosed with Altzeimers and is progressing kind of fast. Thank you nittergma


----------



## Strawberry4u

Oh Sam!! Some recipe...Yummy and you have to love the name....LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u

Julie, I'm so sorry for not keeping up with what is going on with you. I just know about Fale being so far from you but nothing else. I feel so bad reading you were in tears. I wish I could be there to be another shoulder to cry on, we all need that. But I think of you and everyone always. I miss everyone so. Please do message me if you want to vent. I'm so sorry for what you are going through. You are in my prayers. May God look over you and Bless you.

Hugs, Sharon


----------



## iamsam

thank goodness she had you joy - dil needs a wake up call - healing energy zooming to your friend. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you must be feeling better, cause you're pretty feisty. So happy.
> Still tired but went to watercolor class. Came home to take nap but got called my dear 87 yr. Ol. Friend fell last night at her DIL'.Ddil slaps a bandaid on cut left arm, period. Didn't even clean it. When I went left arm and hand bruised, left thight and buttock badly black and blue and she said she had hit her head on tile floor she fell on. So picked her up and we spent 4hrs. In urgent care. They crated hips, left hand. Fortunately no breaks. She has Parkinson's and trouble with balance as it is, and lives alone. So don't know how she would manage with cast. She coulnt without 24hr. Caregiver. Then we had "lunch" at five pm. Guess where I am now. In jammies, in bed.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sam, Have you been ill? if so I send Healing Prayer and good thoughts.

Hugs,Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u

Dear Friends, I'm off to bed. I pushed my limit. Take care.

Love and Hugs,
Sharon


----------



## iamsam

very cute - always good to have a doctor in the family. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


----------



## iamsam

it's looking good Shirley - you will have to model it for us when it is finished. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am finally getting my ufo finished. still have another day or two to work on my cardigan. I finished the first sleeve down to the end of the design and have started catching up with the 2nd sleeve. then I think i will increase the color size a big - possibly with a pattern around the edge. Then crochet a crab stictch down the front and around the collar.
> 
> There are two button holes -- one at the base of the color and the other at the bottom ribbing on the yoke.
> 
> I will leave the rest of the sleeve the beige and do a fancy rib for the cuff. I like the fit which is good.


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> You obviously misunderstood "retirement". That only means you no longer get paid and you no longer do YOUR job...... You still do for everyone else because "you have the time"..... They don't want you getting bored!!!


That's so very true. Once retired you wonder how you ever had time to go th work!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> peas --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is in pea salad?
> 
> 
> 
> What turns the peas into a salad rather than peas?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

missed that - I bet they were crying. someone got a very nice car when your dad sold his - a collector's car. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I remember when they were building that place. Did you see the sink hole in Kentucky that ate the Corvettes???? I'm sure some tears were shed... I know my dad is crying in heaven.... His was red, 61 convertible and he literally interviewed people when he sold it!!!!


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ouch! Had any precautions been taken? Where is the place?


Manga Carta was signed at Runnymead, which name suggests it is a water meadow, so must be living up to it.


----------



## iamsam

that is hard hearted darowil - lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Well a hangover is almost always self inflicted therefore warrants much less sympathy.


----------



## iamsam

just tired Sharon - had a touch of a cold - but all in all I am find. thanks for asking --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Sam, Have you been ill? if so I send Healing Prayer and good thoughts.
> 
> Hugs,Sharon


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you -- I love her dearly. She is so smart but so nice. It is a very time consuming powerful job and I doubt one person she deals with dislikes her. Most importantly, she is absolutely wonderful with Marjorie. She is also very very good to Pat and I. She is in Calgary quite often and we go for lunch. very special person. She missed the olympics where we pulled out of the summer olympics quite a few years ago.. (breast stroke swimming.


I read her CV after you posted the link, and think the family resemblance is clear. What a talented lady.


----------



## iamsam

way too late - see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I am finally getting my ufo finished. still have another day or two to work on my cardigan. I finished the first sleeve down to the end of the design and have started catching up with the 2nd sleeve. then I think i will increase the color size a big - possibly with a pattern around the edge. Then crochet a crab stictch down the front and around the collar.
> 
> There are two button holes -- one at the base of the color and the other at the bottom ribbing on the yoke.
> 
> I will leave the rest of the sleeve the beige and do a fancy rib for the cuff. I like the fit which is good.


I really like this cardigan Shirley, it's definitely a "happy" one but not at all garish.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an outburst of tears at church, because my ride was running so late we were too late to take communion - had not realised how I depend on this week by week- but people were very kind- took me aside- found somewhere quiet to sit, while I pulled myself together- and my ride came up with a solution for me, I joined in with the other congregation that shares the chapel- then went back to my class. Malama, the kind young lady who took me aside- has promised to come and visit tomorrow- I do hope she finds the time.
> It was an object lesson in how I have been living on the edge for some time- but people are very supportive of my quest for legal help.


Dear Julie, sorry you have been feeling so fragile, but have had supportive friends at church. You can rely on your KP friends to keep you surrounded in gentle hugs, so just call out when you need another one. ((((((Hug for Julie)))))


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi there... well I am late but I am here. LOL. I have officially caught up with last TP!! YAY. Now I just have to catch up the 30 something of this one. :shock: 
I even got out into the garden today and achieved some weeding and cutting back. A cool day here today. Nice for a change though.

Darrowil.... that rain that you had has gone all around us., everwhere except here. Not a drop.

I took my DD to a baby market yesterday (mind you I had to take her home after half hour as she was too sick). Anyway I got some bargains.... 5 Fisher Price acticity music toys at $5. each.  Also a couple of very nice and practically new clothing items at $2. each. And a baby pool... so cute, its a small round blow up pool with a blow up dome over it.. $10. 
Back to reading for now....


----------



## sugarsugar

I forgot to say thanks for another great start to yet another week Sam. Heaps of recipes there. :thumbup: Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Does your church have a visiting programme at all?


It does, but the problem usually is with people's work times getting the sisters out to do the visiting- It is a problem that people are shy of me- because they know my Samoan is not very good- and their English is a bit rusty usually when it comes to church matters. The Brethren are supposed to drop by too- but I think the one responsible for me is in Australia- they live quite close by- maybe I should call on his wife! I am really hoping Malama will drop by- I must just be patient- tomorrow I must do my washing- so that will keep me busy in the morning. I had word that the bread round will be happening tomorrow evening so that will be good- it saves a lot of electricity when I am not baking the bread- but I will make a loaf in the morning for Malama. she is such a fine young lady- her little boy who is about 4 is in Australia with her parents- he says he does not want to come home- so they are having to bide their time- and she really misses him- but has all this time on her hands. It was really good because she translated the talk for me. I do love the singing at church, but it was also good to do it in English- for the meaning content.


----------



## darowil

Tami we had the Cheesy Chicken, Bacon and Tater Tot for tea tonight. Delicious. Aussies I used Poto Gems and worked fine.
Why am I here? I did write waht I think I am sending to Shirley but now need to get knitting on them again. Starting the next pair so I can write down what I do as I go.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - you are supposed to be on my side. lol --- sam


Of course I am on your side Sam- I was just being truthful- I was chastised as a child by my mother if I did not tell the truth- hard to break that conditioning. Mum did not leave the discipline to my Father- she prided herself on doing it herself- but her rules were rather Edwardian.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks Julie - I just may try this one - what is yeast extract" --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a recipe for Sam- have never tried it- but given his love of Peanuts!!!!!.........Peanut soup
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I wondered about that one- that would be Marmite, Bovril etc- do you have OXO cubes, that might work- mainly just to boost the flavour a bit- but not strictly necessary if you have chicken stock. I can give you Mrs Beeton's recipe for the white stock if you would like- let me know!
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> Have been out and about busy all day with DH who is finally in bed. He was up for like 33 hours straight. Im sure he will sleep till tomorrow morning! Need to finish last week then catch up here, but oldest DS is on his way home, so wont happen tonight! Prayers and hugs to all here are a couple pictures


Lovely photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I bet you won't complain of a headache when this is offered. --- sam
> 
> Better Than Sex Cake
> 
> Yield: 10 to 12 servings
> Ingredients:
> 1 box devil's food cake mix
> 1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
> 1 (12-ounce) jar caramel ice cream topping
> 8 ounces Cool Whip
> ½-1 cup Heath toffee bits
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Bake the cake according to the directions on the box.
> 2. Remove the cake from the oven and immediately poke holes all over the top using either the bottom of a wooden spoon, a skewer or a fork.
> 3. In a medium bowl, stir together the sweetened condensed milk and caramel sauce, then slowly drizzle the mixture all over the cake. Allow the cake to cool completely at room temperature, then refrigerate for at least 1 hour.
> 4. Spread the Cool Whip over the top of the cake, top with the Heath toffee bits and refrigerate again for 1 hour. Serve cold and refrigerate any leftovers.
> http://www.browneyedbaker.com/2013/06/04/better-than-sex-cake-recip
> .


Sam, Really!!!!!!!!! But thanks for the giggle!


----------



## darowil

.


Gweniepooh said:


> Ha ha Sam.....I remember someone here saying that in Canada they can get the yellow ones.....and did look for them. Of course I could be dreaming....LOL....I am on drugs you know....lol


But you can't blame the drugs on this..


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Dear Julie, sorry you have been feeling so fragile, but have had supportive friends at church. You can rely on your KP friends to keep you surrounded in gentle hugs, so just call out when you need another one. ((((((Hug for Julie)))))


It has been a hard week, and the weather does not help when the afternoons are so hot- it is still 24 degrees in the house and it is quarter past ten. I had not realised the knife edge I was on- better that I know, than push myself too far. I think the ladies at church really care about me- I need to work at showing them that I can at least read in Samoan even if I don't understand every word.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It is! and would be approved by all ham eaters I should think.


I don't like Pea and Ham soup much.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> to be honest Rookie, I have so little use for it- and it is relatively expensive to buy here- I just omit it!
> 
> Edit: it is rather good having my 1972 copy of Mrs Beeton, because I have only to copy her recipes, not convert- they are in Imperial- so quite straight forward for all you Americans!


But what fluid measurements does she use? British I would think- she ws British wasn't she?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I don't like Pea and Ham soup much.


There is an awful lot, darowil, that is good for you that you don't like to eat!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But what fluid measurements does she use? British I would think- she ws British wasn't she?


If the American contingent can't cope with that conversion I think that is their problem- they ought to know the measures are short. but at least it doesn't follow with the weights- and as Dave used to point out- it is a lot of work producing receipts for every system.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Dear Friends, I am sorry that I am a day late to acknowladge your wishes for my birthday. I thank you so very much, They were very important to me.
> We had a routine day. I had to take Ray to the dr. and I went grocery shopping as soon as we got home. While I was gone, the speech therapist came and worked with Ray. I came home and made a pot of vegetable soup for dinner.
> My cousin called me and I bet we spent two hours on the phone. That was a special treat. We are about 6 months in age apart and grew up near each other. We have been close all our lives. By the way, our father were identical twins.
> We usually celebrate my birthday by going out to dinner but not this year. We decided to wait until we feel better and I am finished with my cancer treatment. Ray felt bad about not celebrating but I told him that he was home and feeling better so that was enough for me.
> I am blessed with a nice black and blue mark on my left wrist (thumb side) but it is not terribloy sore. I laugh
> about falling off a bar stool. I never drink, even wine with a meal, so this is a bit funny.


Mum never drinks either (well maybe 1 or 2 a year) and ht eonly time she has fallen in the streets was a number of years ago- with her arms full of wine! It was almost Chirstmas and she was getting some drink for others. At least the bottles didn't break so she wasn't int he embarrassing situation of smelling like alcohol as well!


----------



## darowil

Does anyone happen to have a cat tea cosy pattern? Althea loves cats and I have just noticed that later this year the Handknitters Guild are having a Tea Cosy day. So thought I could kill 2 birds with one stone- though as I told MAryanne I already have too many birds! Tried ravelry and goggling and found one crocheted one. Will have a quick look tomorrow in the library but don't know when I will find time anyway.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG that is so my chihuahua! I had to pick up a pack of puppy pads for this week because there was no way he was going outside!
> :lol:  :lol:


LOL.

:thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always known worsted as the method of carding and spinning the wool, NOT a weight as it is in America. Traditionally British worsted was used in sock knitting, I seem to remember. But happy to be corrected by anyone more knowledgable!


Don't know- but makes sense as wool needs to be spun differently to work well for socks if it has no added nylon.


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> Bruiser???? Here boy, here boy, no, don't drag the puppy pad, nooo I don't want your Poo Bear, sit still.. let's try this again ..


Aaww, he is so cute!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Hi Purple, looking forward to that. Have a rather good wool shop I found this way as well when you feel like a change!


Oh, yes please, I like the sound of that. xx


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar
Darrowil.... that rain that you had has gone all around us. said:


> some would have been nice.
> Only a couple more months to go- wonder if they will induce her if she continues to be sick? But it sound slike it is not as bed as it was, though still an issue. Has she moved back with you yet?


----------



## sassafras123

Jynx, spell check strikes again. That was xrayed.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> There is an awful lot, darowil, that is good for you that you don't like to eat!!!!!


Quite right- I would love it if I could only eat that which is unhealthy! Much preferable for me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.

DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.

I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, spell check strikes again. That was xrayed.


Surely it is middle of the night for you, Joy? what time is it in the desert?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> If the American contingent can't cope with that conversion I think that is their problem- they ought to know the measures are short. but at least it doesn't follow with the weights- and as Dave used to point out- it is a lot of work producing receipts for every system.


I leave them to work out the conversions for themselves usually. If I have to convert hen they can! Always willing to give my convertor link to anyone who wants it. But they use cups not weights so still doesn't work for all our recipes. The only reason I know they are different was because of Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


a superb selection of shots, PurpleFi! The rainbow shows up if you angle your head! I do love that particular Buddha!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I leave them to work out the conversions for themselves usually. If I have to convert hen they can! Always willing to give my convertor link to anyone who wants it. But they use cups not weights so still doesn't work for all our recipes. The only reason I know they are different was because of Dave


well if it is incomprehensible they can get back to me- there is always the PM, darowil.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.


Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


----------



## sugarsugar

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank You Sam for hosting and the lovely recipes.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for your thoughtfulness and concern you never know how much it means to me. I hope one day I can get to be somewhere I can get on here more often and keep in touch with you all. I do answer any messages when I can. I am sorry and I miss this wonderful forum with the beautiful people here. I love you all and your always in my thoughts even though I'm not here. Love hearing from you.
> 
> HUGS to you ALL, Sharon


Nice to see you on here again. Take care and (((HUGS))))


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


Isn't he adorable!?


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Today is * TNS' birthday* and also it is my DH (Don's) birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to them both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :shock: Oh, see what happens when I get too far behind!

Happy late Birthday wishes TNS. I hope you had a great day. 

And a late Happy Birthday to your DH Joy.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't he adorable!?


Hi Julie, and thank you. He is now walking and my son is making sure he speaks English as well as French. Sunday hugs ((((X))))


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, it is 2:22 a.m. I have FM so often have trouble going to sleep or staying asleep. Hugs to you, my dear friend. I hope your friend stops by today? Tomorrow?
Think I will try and get back to sleep. I've had a couple extra busy days and could use the rest.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ouch! Had any precautions been taken? Where is the place?


The place the Magna Carta was signed?........at the bottom! (Sorry! :roll: ) :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


Gorgeous photo xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I am finally getting my ufo finished.
> 
> That looks lovely Shirley, I am just on the last front of my aran jacket now, think I now know what I am doing with the neckline.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> I wasn't in the band but I was a singer.


I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Dear Friends, I am sorry that I am a day late to acknowladge your wishes for my birthday. I thank you so very much, They were very important to me.
> We had a routine day. I had to take Ray to the dr. and I went grocery shopping as soon as we got home. While I was gone, the speech therapist came and worked with Ray. I came home and made a pot of vegetable soup for dinner.
> My cousin called me and I bet we spent two hours on the phone. That was a special treat. We are about 6 months in age apart and grew up near each other. We have been close all our lives. By the way, our father were identical twins.
> We usually celebrate my birthday by going out to dinner but not this year. We decided to wait until we feel better and I am finished with my cancer treatment. Ray felt bad about not celebrating but I told him that he was home and feeling better so that was enough for me.
> I am blessed with a nice black and blue mark on my left wrist (thumb side) but it is not terribloy sore. I laugh
> about falling off a bar stool. I never drink, even wine with a meal, so this is a bit funny.


Glad that you didn't do any more damage, perhaps if you had been drinking you wouldn't have hurt yourself at all?!! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 14 and I need to go to bed. Goodnight and stay safe and warm in the crazy weather wherever you are.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


Gorgeous! Love that 'smile'! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> The place the Magna Carta was signed?........at the bottom! (Sorry! :roll: ) :lol:


Runnymede, that's just down the road from me. Lots of water meadows around that area.


----------



## angelam

The spot where Magna Carta was signed is a small island in the middle of the River Thames, on the Surrey/Berkshire borders, less than 10 miles from here. All underwater at the moment I think. Nearby (on the dry side) there is also a memorial to John F Kennedy where an acre of English soil was given to the People of America in memory of him.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I am finally getting my ufo finished. still have another day or two to work on my cardigan. I finished the first sleeve down to the end of the design and have started catching up with the 2nd sleeve. then I think i will increase the color size a big - possibly with a pattern around the edge. Then crochet a crab stictch down the front and around the collar.
> 
> There are two button holes -- one at the base of the color and the other at the bottom ribbing on the yoke.
> 
> I will leave the rest of the sleeve the beige and do a fancy rib for the cuff. I like the fit which is good.


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Gorgeous! Love that 'smile'! :lol:


Kate, sorry forgot to say loved your photo too. Aren't gks fun. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> The spot where Magna Carta was signed is a small island in the middle of the River Thames, on the Surrey/Berkshire borders, less than 10 miles from here. All underwater at the moment I think. Nearby (on the dry side) there is also a memorial to John F Kennedy where an acre of English soil was given to the People of America in memory of him.


And at Odiham is the ruins of the castle where King John stayed the night before he signed the Magna Carta. Lots of history around this area.
Morning Angela, how are you coping with all the water? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to do stuff before the girls get back from the cinema. Still lovely and sunny.
Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an outburst of tears at church, because my ride was running so late we were too late to take communion - had not realised how I depend on this week by week- but people were very kind- took me aside- found somewhere quiet to sit, while I pulled myself together- and my ride came up with a solution for me, I joined in with the other congregation that shares the chapel- then went back to my class. Malama, the kind young lady who took me aside- has promised to come and visit tomorrow- I do hope she finds the time.
> It was an object lesson in how I have been living on the edge for some time- but people are very supportive of my quest for legal help.
> 
> I am glad you will not go, if the weather turns bad on you- I hope for the whole town's sake it doesn't- but have no idea of your long range forecast. Our news will be broadcast in 10 minutes- but one cannot guarantee what they will cover!


I'm glad the people at church were supportive of you. Could your minister (or whatever the term may be in your church) come out to your home with communion? I know they will do that over here for anyone who has problems getting to church.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


He's lovely!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, and thank you. He is now walking and my son is making sure he speaks English as well as French. Sunday hugs ((((X))))


I think it's great when they are bilingual. DH was born in India (his dad was the manager of a tea garden) and because his ayah spoke Hindustani to him, he spoke Hindustani better than English until he was four. His mum didn't speak Hindustani so used him as a translator when she wanted to speak to the cook! He says he can remember that he always made sure he asked for green ice cream! :lol: They came home to Scotland when DH was five, so he now only knows a few words in Hindustani including the swear words his dad would use on occasion! :lol:


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


Talented lady!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> And at Odiham is the ruins of the castle where King John stayed the night before he signed the Magna Carta. Lots of history around this area.
> Morning Angela, how are you coping with all the water? xx


Morning Purple. I'm fine - even better now the sun's shining! What a glorious day. I've just walked down to the paper shop and it was so nice to feel the sun on your back! Went out and around Marlow yesterday, lots of water everywhere there. Took some pictures which I had hoped to post but I still can't get the hang of Windows 8. Can get them from camera to laptop but not from there on to KTP. Any geeks out there can help??


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, and thank you. He is now walking and my son is making sure he speaks English as well as French. Sunday hugs ((((X))))


I understand that bi-lingual babies handle things very well- there used to be a body of thought that children could only learn well in one language, and that it actually impeded learning- but I believe the pundits have had to change their position on this one! Certainly I spend a lot of time with children that are fluent in two languages. Wish I were!


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


She is lovely, cute as can be. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, it is 2:22 a.m. I have FM so often have trouble going to sleep or staying asleep. Hugs to you, my dear friend. I hope your friend stops by today? Tomorrow?
> Think I will try and get back to sleep. I've had a couple extra busy days and could use the rest.


I thought it must have been early- I assume the Mojave is on Pacific time? With luck the fibro problems have faded and you are sleeping! Would you give Maya a pat from me, when you read this!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


AND you are not wearing Purple!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lovely to see the younger you!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> The spot where Magna Carta was signed is a small island in the middle of the River Thames, on the Surrey/Berkshire borders, less than 10 miles from here. All underwater at the moment I think. Nearby (on the dry side) there is also a memorial to John F Kennedy where an acre of English soil was given to the People of America in memory of him.


Any idea why they chose an island?- my British History is a lot of what I gleaned from '1066 and all that', and I don't recall now what it said- probably something hilarious- unfortunately my copy has long since vanished! I guess I could google it- but am feeling too lazy.
It is 1 15 am., and lying down my sinuses are blocking- so I may spend the rest of the night in the arm chair- at least I will be able to breath.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I understand that bi-lingual babies handle things very well- there used to be a body of thought that children could only learn well in one language, and that it actually impeded learning- but I believe the pundits have had to change their position on this one! Certainly I spend a lot of time with children that are fluent in two languages. Wish I were!


I think it depends entirely on the child. I knew a four year old whose Mother was Russian, Dad was Italian and they lived in England! At the age of 4 he hardly spoke at all, now four years on he is fluent in all three! He obviously spent those first four years just absorbing everything!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I'm glad the people at church were supportive of you. Could your minister (or whatever the term may be in your church) come out to your home with communion? I know they will do that over here for anyone who has problems getting to church.


They do, particularly with the elderly and infirm- I am trying hard to avoid that category- although we have a Vignette we are working on- dealing with the ramifications of WWl and I have a walk on part complete with walker. They had suggested I go in the wheelchair but I was worried I would be heavy to push- so a young lady who is pregnant is taking that part. I really must do something to show them I can read Samoan! A Samoan Bible would be a good starting point- but I sent Fale's copy to him in Sydney- being a large print version I had found for him. It is not the highest priority- March 11 payday I plan to get DGD her promised book token (part of her birthday gift) and I will sort out the printer cartridges, hopefully that day too- really need to get the printer operative- so I can access the documents I need for the lawyer.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I think it depends entirely on the child. I knew a four year old whose Mother was Russian, Dad was Italian and they lived in England! At the age of 4 he hardly spoke at all, now four years on he is fluent in all three! He obviously spent those first four years just absorbing everything!


I've known a three year old boy who spoke no words at all and had been exposed only to English- but when he finally did take the plunge nobody could stop him. As you say depends on the child- but three languages at the same time is quite a feat!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I think it's great when they are bilingual. DH was born in India (his dad was the manager of a tea garden) and because his ayah spoke Hindustani to him, he spoke Hindustani better than English until he was four. His mum didn't speak Hindustani so used him as a translator when she wanted to speak to the cook! He says he can remember that he always made sure he asked for green ice cream! :lol: They came home to Scotland when DH was five, so he now only knows a few words in Hindustani including the swear words his dad would use on occasion! :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Any idea why they chose an island?- my British History is a lot of what I gleaned from '1066 and all that', and I don't recall now what it said- probably something hilarious- unfortunately my copy has long since vanished! I guess I could google it- but am feeling too lazy.
> 
> Magna Carta Island is an island in the River Thames in England, on the reach above Bell Weir Lock. It is in Berkshire across the river from the water-meadows at Runnymede. The island was transferred from Buckinghamshire to Berkshire in 1974.
> The island is one of several contenders for being the place where, in 1215, King John sealed the Magna Carta.[1] Whilst the charter itself indicates Runnymede by name, it is possible the island may have been considered part of Runnymede at the time.
> It is known that in 1217 the island was the meeting-place of Henry III and Louis (later Louis VIII) of France.[1]
> 
> That's all I can tell you Julie!


----------



## nittergma

Purple, beautiful pictures!! The water in your pond makes a perfect mirror!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why they chose an island?- my British History is a lot of what I gleaned from '1066 and all that', and I don't recall now what it said- probably something hilarious- unfortunately my copy has long since vanished! I guess I could google it- but am feeling too lazy.
> 
> Magna Carta Island is an island in the River Thames in England, on the reach above Bell Weir Lock. It is in Berkshire across the river from the water-meadows at Runnymede. The island was transferred from Buckinghamshire to Berkshire in 1974.
> The island is one of several contenders for being the place where, in 1215, King John sealed the Magna Carta.[1] Whilst the charter itself indicates Runnymede by name, it is possible the island may have been considered part of Runnymede at the time.
> It is known that in 1217 the island was the meeting-place of Henry III and Louis (later Louis VIII) of France.[1]
> 
> That's all I can tell you Julie!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is a great deal more than one gleaned from English History in NZ- we actually did more European History in sixth form- The origins of WWll- going back to Bismarck and co, Italian Unification- with Garibaldi, Mazini (or something like that) and a third man whose name has just vanished from the memory banks [Cavour I think his name was], Lloyd George and was it Roosevelt? and the partitions after WWl which led to all the see-sawing Weimar Republics and the boom to bust problems they had- that left the stage ripe for the development of Fascism and Nazism.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Does anyone happen to have a cat tea cosy pattern? Althea loves cats and I have just noticed that later this year the Handknitters Guild are having a Tea Cosy day. So thought I could kill 2 birds with one stone- though as I told MAryanne I already have too many birds! Tried ravelry and goggling and found one crocheted one. Will have a quick look tomorrow in the library but don't know when I will find time anyway.


could you take a pattern for a cat hat and maybe adjust it to make a tea cosy. Just a thought.


----------



## flyty1n

I, too, think it is great for a child to be bilingual. We have many Hispanic people who come to our center, and don't speak or understand English well or at all. It is amazing how well even their 6 year olds can translate for them. We also have a special translating service we can use. Language and the ability to really communicate with each other is such a vital part of our society.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> could you take a pattern for a cat hat and maybe adjust it to make a tea cosy. Just a thought.


And rather a good one- one just needs a bit of adjustment for spout and handle!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And rather a good one- one just needs a bit of adjustment for spout and handle!


That is what I was thinking too. one could have a number of tea cosies if they were to tweak hat patterns.


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> I'm crying here... so wish we had decent take out in this area.. sick of burgers and Zackbys chicken, not even a decent fried chicken place in this area. Hanging my head, had leftover night, but was good the second go around.. meatloaf, King Ranch chicken.. may make Chicken Spaghetti one night this week. :thumbup: :thumbup:


One good thing about living in a moderate size city near the coast, we have every kind of restaurant you can think of. And those that aren't really take-out places will gladly pack a meal for you to pick up if you call ahead.
I get tired of restaurant food very easily.
MY sister and her DH eat out almost all the time. And she NEVER gains weight. I'd be as big as a horse...well, a bigger horse! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

quote=jknappva]A friend sent this to me this morning and I had to share!!
Junek

Oh Good Golly! That was just like having both of my parents right here in the room. lol lol[/quote]

I think most of us can relate to those!
JK


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from great Bend where the sun is shinning deceptively. It is -16c/3f at 7:52am. 

This mornings coffee 


Healing energy to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> My cat does the same! When he is 'lap-bound' I put a cushion where his head will be and cover the yarn with it. He sleeps away, not knowing that the yarn is traveling under his head. This works for me at any rate.


Mine sleeps with her head on the arm of the recliner so I can't run the yarn under her head. And if she feels it moving over her body...she's instantly alert.
But at her age, I don't mind putting the knitting down a couple of times a day when she needs cuddle time. I'm just praying she's with me for many more years.
JK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> AND you are not wearing Purple!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lovely to see the younger you!


my response as well! It can't really be purple even though it looks like her.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> could you take a pattern for a cat hat and maybe adjust it to make a tea cosy. Just a thought.


That would probably work- just need a cat hat but should be easy to find.
In fact I seem to remember thinking that when I saw one on Ravelry- and then forgot that I had been cosnsidering it.! Clever sometimes I am.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> I haven't had homemade pizza in ages, Daniel would always make the dough, I just prepared the toppings. I miss that kid sometimes.. no.. a lot! :-(


you can buy ready made pizza dough. When I do buy it I get it in the deli section of my local store. I get everything ready and they put their own topping on.


----------



## jknappva

Junelouise said:


> I wonder if that will be what my surgeon will do. My brother had both his cataracts done last year, and he said he could not believe how much better his eyesight was after the surgery. I am very near sighted but have perfect reading vision and my optometrist said I would never lose that. I am sure my vision will improve depending on how much damage my glaucoma has done to my vision. I will have to get new glasses, but I am wondering if the glaucoma surgery will mean I do not have to put drops in my eyes twice a day!
> 
> June


I've never had glaucoma so I have no idea about that surgery. I just had cataracts removed.
My son had (and I think this is right) narrow angle glaucoma and his dr. told him he could have a sudden build up of pressure that would cause him to go blind immediately with no warning. I'd never heard of this procedure...but the surgery he did, was making a very small puncture in the eye to relieve the pressure. Something I was completely unfamiliar with.
My mother had regular glaucoma and used drops every day but never had cataracts.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> {{{{HUGS}}}} to you Strawberry4you It's good to hear from you!
> Sam, I don't know about you but we have a lot of snow! I didn''t realize it until my dog dug a hole down to catch a mouse or something. Although I think a lot of you have A LOT more than us. I really hope this next storm is the last one for you. I'm sure done with the real cold temps. We have 6 degrees ouside now. I'm ready to get some spikes for my boots for when I go to the barn. It is so slippery from being packed down.
> Please pray for our son recovering from problems with alcohol, and my brother who has recently been diagnosed with Altzeimers and is progressing kind of fast. Thank you nittergma


Please be careful and not fall....I'll add your son and brother to my prayer list. So many in need of our prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


Oh, I just love her 'camera' smile...she's a darling....how lucky you are.
JK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I hope you don't have damage. If you have been using the drops, hopefully, you will be ok. Hey, maybe I need cataracts removed. I have them but the Dr. said they aren't bad enough to remove yet. At least I won't be afraid when I have it done. Good luck with the eyesight. You must have the more dangerous form of glaucoma that they are doing the surgery.


I've never understood waiting to do cataract surgery. As soon as my eye dr. saw mine, he sent me to the eye surgeon. I thought I just needed my glasses changed but it was the cataracts.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great Bend where the sun is shinning deceptively. It is -16c/3f at 7:52am.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and hugs for all.


Oh Caren- the house elf has me giggling- thank you so much!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> No bands in our schools, maybe in the cities.


Our high school only had 120 students and that was 8th grade through 12th. No basketball or football teams and no band. Can you tell it was a very small school!?
Everyone knew everyone and who was dating who and who had broken up...like one big family!! 
JK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an outburst of tears at church, because my ride was running so late we were too late to take communion - had not realised how I depend on this week by week- but people were very kind- took me aside- found somewhere quiet to sit, while I pulled myself together- and my ride came up with a solution for me, I joined in with the other congregation that shares the chapel- then went back to my class. Malama, the kind young lady who took me aside- has promised to come and visit tomorrow- I do hope she finds the time.
> It was an object lesson in how I have been living on the edge for some time- but people are very supportive of my quest for legal help.
> 
> I am glad you will not go, if the weather turns bad on you- I hope for the whole town's sake it doesn't- but have no idea of your long range forecast. Our news will be broadcast in 10 minutes- but one cannot guarantee what they will cover!


Oh, JUlie, my dear. I'm so sorry this happened. But perhaps it's just as well since now your friends realize you need some companionship.
I always keep you in my heart and prayers, dear sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Caren- the house elf has me giggling- thank you so much!


You are very welcome glad you liked it


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I don't like Pea and Ham soup much.


I've never liked split pea soup but made it often for my DH and children when the children were growing up. My children still love it. It's something I only cooked because they liked it...just like kale, cooked spinach and collard greens. Don't even like the smell of them cooking. What we do for our families!!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

night all- I'm off to bed. And I'm going to put my computer to sleep straight away so I don't get caught up again. But have had a successful evening, made progress on the socks and have written down the caston and foot for the workshop.So as long as I can get to the heel in time I will set. Photographing and writing down what I do as I go this time. But as I have used different yarns to show clearly what I am doing- and couldn't remember where I put the other balls I now have 4 different socks on 2 sets of 2 circulars- somehow don't think it will help Second Sock Syndrome! In a wek or so I will have 4 odd socks. One oft he ones I started tonight is 59% bamboo, 25% cotton and 16% elastic nylon. Beautiful and soft, will keep these for me so I can see how they wear and feel on the feet.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Quite right- I would love it if I could only eat that which is unhealthy! Much preferable for me.


I'm eating what I like these days...and I know my diet is terrible. As someone said about an acquaintance of mine that would never eat anything with fat in it. Her epitaph will read, 'Here lies Grace, fat free'. She may have eaten fat-free but she still passed away. No one lives forever!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sorry she's still so sick --- just a few more weeks to go? Those sound like a lot of bargains. Is she able to take any financial responsibility (and the father?) toward all the baby things? You're doing the right things for the baby---I applaud that you're hanging in there.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi there... well I am late but I am here. LOL. I have officially caught up with last TP!! YAY. Now I just have to catch up the 30 something of this one. :shock:
> I even got out into the garden today and achieved some weeding and cutting back. A cool day here today. Nice for a change though.
> 
> Darrowil.... that rain that you had has gone all around us., everwhere except here. Not a drop.
> 
> I took my DD to a baby market yesterday (mind you I had to take her home after half hour as she was too sick). Anyway I got some bargains.... 5 Fisher Price acticity music toys at $5. each.  Also a couple of very nice and practically new clothing items at $2. each. And a baby pool... so cute, its a small round blow up pool with a blow up dome over it.. $10.
> Back to reading for now....


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Quite right- I would love it if I could only eat that which is unhealthy! Much preferable for me.


Oops! Sorry!


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sad for her to be separated from her child..I'm sure the circumstances are tough for her. Sounds like she needs a good friend too-glad you're there for her.



Lurker 2 said:


> It does, but the problem usually is with people's work times getting the sisters out to do the visiting- It is a problem that people are shy of me- because they know my Samoan is not very good- and their English is a bit rusty usually when it comes to church matters. The Brethren are supposed to drop by too- but I think the one responsible for me is in Australia- they live quite close by- maybe I should call on his wife! I am really hoping Malama will drop by- I must just be patient- tomorrow I must do my washing- so that will keep me busy in the morning. I had word that the bread round will be happening tomorrow evening so that will be good- it saves a lot of electricity when I am not baking the bread- but I will make a loaf in the morning for Malama. she is such a fine young lady- her little boy who is about 4 is in Australia with her parents- he says he does not want to come home- so they are having to bide their time- and she really misses him- but has all this time on her hands. It was really good because she translated the talk for me. I do love the singing at church, but it was also good to do it in English- for the meaning content.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


Your pictures are so wonderful and always brighten my mornings. Sounds like your DD and family have a fun day planned.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


He's a real darling and look at those wonderful, blue eyes!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think they're milder than the green ones---or is that just me?



darowil said:


> .
> 
> But you can't blame the drugs on this..


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


Ooh, so cute...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like too many of the not good for me foods, too so I try to keep them to a moderate level. DH had his cholesterol checked yesterday so has been really watching it for the past 3 weeks -- his report should come back much better. But, as soon as he got home from the doctors, he made himself a bacon and egg and toast breakfast!! And, was looking forward to the potato chips (crisps) that DD was having at the birthday party. He's much more the food junkie than I am.



darowil said:


> Quite right- I would love it if I could only eat that which is unhealthy! Much preferable for me.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


I'm familiar with mandolin and guitar...but the banjolin has me stumped. We have a church band that have guitar, banjo,mandolin and bass. I envy anyone who can play a musical instrument or sing. I'm completely talentless but everyone needs an audience and I'm a very appreciative one!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the pictures and see the rainbow!! Have a delightful today -- what movie are they seeing? I think we're going to go see the Lego movie with DGS tomorrow since they have school off for President's Day...I would have thought they'd have used that day as a replacement for one of the days off due to the snow and cold----but they're adding days onto the back end of the calendar instead.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Alton Brown -- one of our TV chefs and prolific cook book author does a good job of posting both the weights and US measuring components for his recipes -- and they usually turn out great.



Lurker 2 said:


> well if it is incomprehensible they can get back to me- there is always the PM, darowil.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I have two different floor lamps. One even holds the pattern and threads.... but there are several table models available. Ott makes several. Pick up a cross stitch magazine or look around the store. You will see lots of options. I also put an extra pair of little readers underneath my glasses if I am taking work somewhere or they make some magnifying lasses that clip on to regular ones.... Since you don't wear glasses, just a pair of readers may be all the help you need.


Thanks Jynx. I just bought the strongest clip-on ones I could as I do wear glasses and have them already in my purse along with scissors, which they said to bring. Perhaps I don't have the glasses on in my photos. LOL I can see but can't read without my glasses. They are very lightweight glasses and no frame around the glass. That's what I'll do is get a cross-stitch magazine. Thanks Jynx. So simple, but brilliant!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my---those eyes are gorgeous...another heartbreaker! When will you next get to see him?



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Oh, see what happens when I get too far behind!
> 
> Happy late Birthday wishes TNS. I hope you had a great day.
> 
> And a late Happy Birthday to your DH Joy.


Thank you SugarSugar, still good to receive your wishes, and I hope you and DD, DM are all doing better now. Nice to find kiddie stuff at reasonable prices too.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> The place the Magna Carta was signed?........at the bottom! (Sorry! :roll: ) :lol:


 :lol:  that's an old one, Kate!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I've known a three year old boy who spoke no words at all and had been exposed only to English- but when he finally did take the plunge nobody could stop him. As you say depends on the child- but three languages at the same time is quite a feat!


That's the way my youngest daughter was. I was concerned that she wasn't talking much when she turned 2. My mother told me, she wasn't talking that much because she didn't have to. If she wanted something, all she had to do was grunt and one of her brothers or sister would tell me what she wanted. But once she started talking, she sure made up for lost time!
JK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks...I think a dress up box is definitely in order for Christmas.



PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photo xx


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


Is there any end to your talents?! All I could play was records... And tapes....that ages me doesn't it?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure what I would do without them.


Yes, my thinking is that it was in a way a good thing you were late as this let people know you are in need. Here you are cheering others up, so it is wonderful you got a little cheering yourself. Do you think the person is late because they live on island time? I don't know if that is typical where you are or not but when we were in (Not islands but different attitude for time.)Spain and Italy for concerts, things rarely took place at the time indicated. People would show up within an hour but nowhere near the time arranged.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love this photo---



PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great Bend where the sun is shinning deceptively. It is -16c/3f at 7:52am.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and hugs for all.


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee and the chuckle...it's about time those house elves had a break.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> weary --- sam


Oh Sam...So sorry you are so weary. I wish you energy and if I could bundle it up I would give myself and you big bundles of it. Think our instinct might be to hibernate through this winter. :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> What is in pea salad?
> 
> you have to admit you walked right into that one bonnie. rothlmao --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> :lol:  that's an old one, Kate!


Like myself! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I bet you won't complain of a headache when this is offered. --- sam
> 
> Better Than Sex Cake
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I've never had glaucoma so I have no idea about that surgery. I just had cataracts removed.
> My son had (and I think this is right) narrow angle glaucoma and his dr. told him he could have a sudden build up of pressure that would cause him to go blind immediately with no warning. I'd never heard of this procedure...but the surgery he did, was making a very small puncture in the eye to relieve the pressure. Something I was completely unfamiliar with.
> My mother had regular glaucoma and used drops every day but never had cataracts.
> Junek


Last time I had an eye test the optician referred me to the specialist because he thought I might be at risk of narrow angle glaucoma because my eyeballs are so oval not spherical..!!!... But I'm not at immediate risk so went home much relieved.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Your grandson is a beautiful child. Perhaps I should say handsome, but I think at his age, beautiful is still ok. He looks so happy in those mittens and I must say, the color is wonderful. You don't look old enough to have a grandchild that age. Love the photo of you and DH together. You make such a lovely couple. Makes me homesick to see you again.


October cant get here fast enough!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

She's a lot of fun....she was bargaining with her Dad for some M&M's...she first asked for "more" - and he said "one more" - she then asked for "a little more" -- his answer the same, then she asked for "couple more"...and finally settled for the one --- but at 2, I thought that was pretty amazing that she kept bargaining and kept going down in her requests each time and in perfect sequence all the while hoping he'd come up in his agreement. True negotiator!



jknappva said:


> Oh, I just love her 'camera' smile...she's a darling....how lucky you are.
> JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> I took my DD to a baby market yesterday (mind you I had to take her home after half hour as she was too sick). Anyway I got some bargains.... 5 Fisher Price acticity music toys at $5. each.  Also a couple of very nice and practically new clothing items at $2. each. And a baby pool... so cute, its a small round blow up pool with a blow up dome over it.. $10.
> Back to reading for now....


How far along is your daughter now? Sorry the sickness isn't over yet. This sounds like a full 9 months of being sick. Yuck.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's about the size of my H.S. 9-12 grades...about 35 to a class. No football and no girls' sports, but we did have a great baseball team and a decent basketball team. Later on, they did add golf and tennis for both boys and girls. Sadly, the school is now completely closed and not as many young families in the area.



jknappva said:


> Our high school only had 120 students and that was 8th grade through 12th. No basketball or football teams and no band. Can you tell it was a very small school!?
> Everyone knew everyone and who was dating who and who had broken up...like one big family!!
> JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It does, but the problem usually is with people's work times getting the sisters out to do the visiting- It is a problem that people are shy of me- because they know my Samoan is not very good- and their English is a bit rusty usually when it comes to church matters. The Brethren are supposed to drop by too- but I think the one responsible for me is in Australia- they live quite close by- maybe I should call on his wife! I am really hoping Malama will drop by- I must just be patient- tomorrow I must do my washing- so that will keep me busy in the morning. I had word that the bread round will be happening tomorrow evening so that will be good- it saves a lot of electricity when I am not baking the bread- but I will make a loaf in the morning for Malama. she is such a fine young lady- her little boy who is about 4 is in Australia with her parents- he says he does not want to come home- so they are having to bide their time- and she really misses him- but has all this time on her hands. It was really good because she translated the talk for me. I do love the singing at church, but it was also good to do it in English- for the meaning content.


Julie, could you take classes in Samoan? That might even be a chance to make friends and be in contact with others. Does the church perhaps offer someone to teach members for free? They might not have a program now but could develop one for you. Maybe even Malama would help since she would have a bond with you, having her beloved son in Australia as you with Fale. Hugs and just a thought. Keeps our gray cells active to learn a new language and not totally new for you.


----------



## kehinkle

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sorry for the truck problems. Have a relaxing time at home. If you can, can you find the pattern I asked about? Does it have a name? Speedy truck recovery....and fun time with family while waiitng for recovery. :-D :-D


Plan on digging out the book. PM me your email address.
Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Does anyone happen to have a cat tea cosy pattern? Althea loves cats and I have just noticed that later this year the Handknitters Guild are having a Tea Cosy day. So thought I could kill 2 birds with one stone- though as I told MAryanne I already have too many birds! Tried ravelry and goggling and found one crocheted one. Will have a quick look tomorrow in the library but don't know when I will find time anyway.


How about this one in our KP pictures:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61693-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, spell check strikes again. That was xrayed.


Too funny. I wondered what crated was. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Quite right- I would love it if I could only eat that which is unhealthy! Much preferable for me.


I'm sure I am misunderstanding as why would you want to only eat that which is unhealthy and that be preferable? :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the morning pictures and thanks for the coffee---off to make a second cup and then jump in the shower. I plan to run to Joann's first - need to fund some plum colored thread to fix DD's dress (about the one color I don't have in my sewing drawer) and look for some heavy canvas in the Lego colors to start making draw string bags for the Lego sets..We found a men's belt valet that hangs on the wall and has 20 hooks and a shelf along the top. All the Lego people will sit on the shelf and each bag will hang from the hooks -- the legos can then be organized by each color or by each set in the bags. Hopefully, I can find some heavy duck cloth in yellow, red, blue, green, brown, tan and gray---that ought to be a good start to the organization system. Once back here, I'll sew up the dress so DD can take it home with her and then get ready for the car show --- the Lego bags will be Tuesday's project--wonder if the sewing machine still works?!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


Lovely morning photos but your grandson is the BEST of all. How adorable and what great eyes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> The place the Magna Carta was signed?........at the bottom! (Sorry! :roll: ) :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love the humor!!!!

I know...you couldn't resist. You and Sam are on the ball today. :wink: :thumbup: Or wait, that was yesterday. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


Oh Purple, thanks for that photo. I forgot, parents did get me accordian lessons. Ha! Ha! :shock: They didn't have accordians in the marching band. Think they did that because someone gave us one and they couldn't afford a piano. :roll: :roll: They must have wanted me playing at wedding receptions.

Beautiful young lady there Purple :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Glad that you didn't do any more damage, perhaps if you had been drinking you wouldn't have hurt yourself at all?!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

We have that also; I use it quite frequently. Sounds like you and I use the same add ins too. Yummy


Bonnie7591 said:


> We get something here called 9 bean soup mix, has yellow & green peas, red & green lentils, kidney, white, navy & Lima beans & pot barley, I think. I use a hamburger base, then add onion, carrots & canned tomatoes. Makes a great filling soup.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee and the chuckle...it's about time those house elves had a break.
> JuneK


I think my house elves have resigned - permanently!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So glad you have the support of this group at church. Too bad the ride was so late but then it was nice to know people cared. Hugs


Ditto,


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> How about this one in our KP pictures:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61693-1.html


It's nice, but......why? :lol:


----------



## nittergma

I've had that same thing. I went to have my eyes checked and she referred me to a Ophthalmologist. It was certainly new to me too. I have little reflections of my eye lashes sometimes. Kind of weird but not too bad just annoying.


jknappva said:


> I've never had glaucoma so I have no idea about that surgery. I just had cataracts removed.
> My son had (and I think this is right) narrow angle glaucoma and his dr. told him he could have a sudden build up of pressure that would cause him to go blind immediately with no warning. I'd never heard of this procedure...but the surgery he did, was making a very small puncture in the eye to relieve the pressure. Something I was completely unfamiliar with.
> My mother had regular glaucoma and used drops every day but never had cataracts.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> The spot where Magna Carta was signed is a small island in the middle of the River Thames, on the Surrey/Berkshire borders, less than 10 miles from here. All underwater at the moment I think. Nearby (on the dry side) there is also a memorial to John F Kennedy where an acre of English soil was given to the People of America in memory of him.


How amazing about an acre of English soil in memory of Kennedy. They had a Kennedy Ufer in Cologne, Germany also which was right across the river from us. We lived on Konrad Adenauer Ufer. Our apartment was very small but the view so incredible. Living room and bedroom both had an incredible view and we could see all the way from Cologne to Bonn overlooking the Rhine Park across the river and the Eifel mountains.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> I'm sure I am misunderstanding as why would you want to only eat that which is unhealthy and that be preferable? :shock:


Maybe because all the best tasting things (crisps, chocolate, etc) are usually the unhealthy ones too? :lol:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> How amazing about an acre of English soil in memory of Kennedy. They had a Kennedy Ufer in Cologne, Germany also which was right across the river from us. We lived on Konrad Adenauer Ufer.


You must have had some view!


----------



## Gweniepooh

The guy cutting the tree down has a saw mill and will be using it. We got a greatly reduce price for removing the tree and he will use the lumber. Now if you DS wants to come to Georgia he can talk to the guy about the lumber. Serously...he can bunk at our house. DH was well aware of the value of the tree. One of the conditions on who we got to cut it down was being able to recycle the wood and not just burn it.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~that white oak is valuable lumber! Don't just toss it! DS has been hunting for white oak for his restoration projects in his house. Not easily available in Ohio. It's expensive! Find a buyer....
> (this in response to Gwenie's comments)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Precious little girl!


RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Maybe because all the best tasting things (crisps, chocolate, etc) are usually the unhealthy ones too? :lol:


Aaaaah yes, that does seem to explain it. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> She's a lot of fun....she was bargaining with her Dad for some M&M's...she first asked for "more" - and he said "one more" - she then asked for "a little more" -- his answer the same, then she asked for "couple more"...and finally settled for the one --- but at 2, I thought that was pretty amazing that she kept bargaining and kept going down in her requests each time and in perfect sequence all the while hoping he'd come up in his agreement. True negotiator!


Amazing how smart children are when candy is involved. Rather a great way to teach math. She sounds quite smart and what a negotiator for so young. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too Angora1. Now can't sing worth a hoot due to throat cancer...miss it. Also played the guitar and can't do that now thanks to Uncle Arthur....but I do love listening to DH and DD.
Both play guitar & piano and sing. So I'm happy.


Angora1 said:


> I wasn't in the band but I was a singer.


----------



## nittergma

I think our house elves eat at night because there is always a bowl or two left in the sink in the morning!


angelam said:


> I think my house elves have resigned - permanently!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Darowil....I thought I had remembered correctly. Haven't been able to find them here.


darowil said:


> .
> 
> But you can't blame the drugs on this..


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> Too funny. I wondered what crated was. LOL


I had mentally created a treatment involving crates, cables, suspension....


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> It's nice, but......why? :lol:


Oh, that must not have carried into my post. Think it was Darowil who asked for a pattern for a tea cosy as they are having a tea cosy day at her Guild.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> I had mentally created a treatment involving crates, cables, suspension....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too.


----------



## nittergma

He has beautiful eyes!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Handsome little boy...bedroom eyes already!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> I think our house elves eat at night because there is always a bowl or two left in the sink in the morning!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture!


PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad you have such comforting friends. I know our emotions can build up and we just keep going with our daily lives until something comes along that puts us over the top. God bless you Julie, I hope things get better soon and you have visitors frequently I'm sure it will help. Meanwhile thank God for the tea party!


Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a hard week, and the weather does not help when the afternoons are so hot- it is still 24 degrees in the house and it is quarter past ten. I had not realised the knife edge I was on- better that I know, than push myself too far. I think the ladies at church really care about me- I need to work at showing them that I can at least read in Samoan even if I don't understand every word.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is the step brother of a friend of mine. Met him when in my 20s....was nice then but from his sister seems fame has changed him quite a bit.


RookieRetiree said:


> Alton Brown -- one of our TV chefs and prolific cook book author does a good job of posting both the weights and US measuring components for his recipes -- and they usually turn out great.


----------



## sassafras123

ChrisE, too funny. Are you an engineer or architect?
Angora, clever of you to think of our Julie learning Samoan. I have always wanted to speak another language. In Southern CA most practical would be Spanish. If we weren't so isolated and lived closer to San Diego, Los Angelos or San Francisco there would be a much broader range of languages spoken daily. Agh well it is on my bucket list. Maybe do some volunteer work in Mexico as immersion would be the easiest way for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ours too! I never seem to get all the dishes done; it must be the house elves! I've copied that picture and plan to hang it somewhere in this messy house...LOL


nittergma said:


> I think our house elves eat at night because there is always a bowl or two left in the sink in the morning!


----------



## nittergma

Sam, I've heard of that recipe for the cake! My Amish neighbors would mention it when we were sharing recipes together. Always a little awkward because her husband was always the one to mention it with a chuckle!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness, hadn't noticed the time....have my computer class at 1 pm and I haven't even showered and dressed yet. Guess I say goodbye for now; hope I learn a lot this afternoon. Have a list of questions I'm going to address.
TTYL!


----------



## nittergma

Thank you Sam, they are much apprediated. But no thanks for the upcoming storm!!!lol


thewren said:


> nittergma - we have a good bit of snow on the ground - especially from plowing out the driveway - the snow tomorrow is to be light and fluffy - but then he mentioned something about another storm next week.
> 
> heather - my oldest daughter in Indianapolis got 5-1/2 inches of new snow yesterday - he was not a happy camper.
> 
> healing energy zooming to your son and brother - alcoholism is so difficult to stop - prayers for him. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, JUlie, my dear. I'm so sorry this happened. But perhaps it's just as well since now your friends realize you need some companionship.
> I always keep you in my heart and prayers, dear sister of my heart.
> Junek


A lot of people just have no comprehension of what it is to be a 1st generationer- home for the Samoan's is only a 3 1/2 hour trip and at times one can pick up really good fares- as with so many Pacific peoples, families are often large, so there are many many cousins- I have too- but mine are 12,000 miles away. The choice was my Dad's to come here- I - as a nine year old well 9 and 3/4 year old had so many ties of friendship, locality, and just heritage- like knowing in my heart the pull of the Cuillins, I see Rhum, Eiggh and Muick, painted or photographed, and I just know those islands- I spent so long in the sand hills and on the beach at Trigh Bay- the print on my wall is not quite right, but I remember Mum buying it, when she must have known what my dad was planning, but we had not been told- one day when I manage to get some water colours that is where I will start- copying those two paintings. I am so sad that all Mwyffanwy's possessions were lost- she asked a German friend to look after them for her- she had a Stewart Orr original that I had asked her to look after- this one Kate- is looking over from your side of the water, out over those Islands roughly in the direction of Mull- it was such a beautiful painting- but no-one was able to locate the woman when Mwyffanwy died...


----------



## ChrisEl

sassafras123 said:


> ChrisE, too funny. Are you an engineer or architect?


No...just a lively imagination...   

P.S. Wanted to add that I am sending good wishes to your friend...


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I've never had glaucoma so I have no idea about that surgery. I just had cataracts removed.
> My son had (and I think this is right) narrow angle glaucoma and his dr. told him he could have a sudden build up of pressure that would cause him to go blind immediately with no warning. I'd never heard of this procedure...but the surgery he did, was making a very small puncture in the eye to relieve the pressure. Something I was completely unfamiliar with.
> My mother had regular glaucoma and used drops every day but never had cataracts.
> Junek


I had laser surgery on both eyes ( they lasered a hole) in the eyeball and he said I would never have problems with pressure build up again. It was worrisome until I had the surgery. It was not painful and not a problem. I saw bright lights and that was it.

My cataracts caused me more problems than the laser. As my problems were so unusual with the cataracts I don't talk about that much as my natural lenses were so hard and small that it caused a lot of problems. However, I came through the surgery with after effects which caused a lot of worries- it was scary for a time with each eye. He said it was extremely rare- I have never heard of cataract problems so I don't want anyone to worry about it. I never do things like everyone else. Pat just shakes his head.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


----------



## siouxann

TNS said:


> I really like this cardigan Shirley, it's definitely a "happy" one but not at all garish.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


He is absolutely precious, and will be quite the heart-breaker some day. Love those eyes!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad for her to be separated from her child..I'm sure the circumstances are tough for her. Sounds like she needs a good friend too-glad you're there for her.


It is a very common practice amongst the Pacific peoples- it is a way that the culture is transmitted- giving the first born the contact with the grandparents- Happened to Fale as the boy child- his 1st 4 years were spent on Manono Island, with his grandparents. One of the reasons why it is so very sad that his memory is going- because it goes or went so far back- well into Victorian times.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Alton Brown -- one of our TV chefs and prolific cook book author does a good job of posting both the weights and US measuring components for his recipes -- and they usually turn out great.


He probably has a chart...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's the way my youngest daughter was. I was concerned that she wasn't talking much when she turned 2. My mother told me, she wasn't talking that much because she didn't have to. If she wanted something, all she had to do was grunt and one of her brothers or sister would tell me what she wanted. But once she started talking, she sure made up for lost time!
> JK


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Haven't done it yet... I was sick on anniv. We were talking tonight (out with the kids for DD's birthday) that we might just hold off until 4-4, when our SIL turns 50... a double celebration....


~~~I was wondering how that bottle of wine was....guess you didn't try it. My DH is curious, too. We dug out a 1997 bottle of red for Valentine's Day dinner at home. 'Twas okay, not that great. At least is was not vinegar :!: :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, my thinking is that it was in a way a good thing you were late as this let people know you are in need. Here you are cheering others up, so it is wonderful you got a little cheering yourself. Do you think the person is late because they live on island time? I don't know if that is typical where you are or not but when we were in (Not islands but different attitude for time.)Spain and Italy for concerts, things rarely took place at the time indicated. People would show up within an hour but nowhere near the time arranged.


It was actually a work issue- she tries to keep from working on the Sabbath- but work was very busy because of the Rugby Nines that are being played so she had had to give who ever it was advice on the problem. Island Time- Maori Time - Samoa Time are all well known- things happen when it is the right time for everyone!


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> Mine sleeps with her head on the arm of the recliner so I can't run the yarn under her head. And if she feels it moving over her body...she's instantly alert.
> But at her age, I don't mind putting the knitting down a couple of times a day when she needs cuddle time. I'm just praying she's with me for many more years.
> JK


Amen to that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, could you take classes in Samoan? That might even be a chance to make friends and be in contact with others. Does the church perhaps offer someone to teach members for free? They might not have a program now but could develop one for you. Maybe even Malama would help since she would have a bond with you, having her beloved son in Australia as you with Fale. Hugs and just a thought. Keeps our gray cells active to learn a new language and not totally new for you.


I need the back up of using the language- it is the old problem of worrying about making mistakes- Fale wanted me to speak well- I know my pronounciation is good- but may be if Malama comes today she can help me find the right words.


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> What turns the peas into a salad rather than peas?


We used to call it 7-layer salad...peas, celery, lettuce, cheese, etc. all in layers and then topped with the mayo or mixture of it and a little sugar. My mom used to add a little half-and-half to it too so it was a tad bit "looser." Kind of like a trifle but with veggies  It was especially pretty in a clear bowl so you could see the different layers...ahhhh memories


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


Beautiful photos, as always, PurpleFi! I especially like the photo of Buddha in the sun...so calm and serene


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Julie, it seems as though those were tears that needed to be shed. You have a lot of worries, so it sometimes needs only one more thing and then the tears flow. I am glad that your church friends took care of you and were able to arrange for you to have communion. I hope that you do get your visitor. Have you told your friends not just about your legal problems, but your health and financial difficulties? We all support you as much as we can. Most important is that you take as good care of yourself as possible. Rest when you can too.


~~~Ditto, Martina. Well said. Julie, we all wish we could hop over and help you out in a myriad of ways. The silver lining to your tears...you were among friends...may have made some new ones, and found some help and companionship to ease your loneliness. "Lean on Me" is one of my favorite songs....speaks a true message. Nothing wrong with that. {{{{{{HUGS & Care}}}}}}
Carol il/oh


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


Wow! What a haul! You'll have to get those pointy sticks going fast!! Fantastic bargain, you've obviously got him well trained!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure what I would do without them.


~~~Don't even think about it...just treasure that you do have them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


Now THAT'S a good husband!!!! Give him a hug from me!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Wonderful photos this morning, Purple. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have made this many times, so good.



thewren said:


> I bet you won't complain of a headache when this is offered. --- sam
> 
> Better Than Sex Cake
> 
> Yield: 10 to 12 servings
> Ingredients:
> 1 box devil's food cake mix
> 1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
> 1 (12-ounce) jar caramel ice cream topping
> 8 ounces Cool Whip
> ½-1 cup Heath toffee bits
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Bake the cake according to the directions on the box.
> 2. Remove the cake from the oven and immediately poke holes all over the top using either the bottom of a wooden spoon, a skewer or a fork.
> 3. In a medium bowl, stir together the sweetened condensed milk and caramel sauce, then slowly drizzle the mixture all over the cake. Allow the cake to cool completely at room temperature, then refrigerate for at least 1 hour.
> 4. Spread the Cool Whip over the top of the cake, top with the Heath toffee bits and refrigerate again for 1 hour. Serve cold and refrigerate any leftovers.
> http://www.browneyedbaker.com/2013/06/04/better-than-sex-cake-recip
> .


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> What is in pea salad?
> 
> you have to admit you walked right into that one bonnie. rothlmao --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


He's such a beautiful little guy!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> What turns the peas into a salad rather than peas?


Recipe is back a few pages, onion, celery, chees, mayo


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


~~~we all need the rainbow....thanks! Buddah looks particularly peaceful today. Needing some of that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


What a cutie, beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> I think it's great when they are bilingual. DH was born in India (his dad was the manager of a tea garden) and because his ayah spoke Hindustani to him, he spoke Hindustani better than English until he was four. His mum didn't speak Hindustani so used him as a translator when she wanted to speak to the cook! He says he can remember that he always made sure he asked for green ice cream! :lol: They came home to Scotland when DH was five, so he now only knows a few words in Hindustani including the swear words his dad would use on occasion! :lol:


Funny how the swear words stick in your mind. I still remember some in Cree


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


~~~Look at those eyes!! :!: :!:


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Last time I had an eye test the optician referred me to the specialist because he thought I might be at risk of narrow angle glaucoma because my eyeballs are so oval not spherical..!!!... But I'm not at immediate risk so went home much relieved.


I found out a lot about glaucoma that I never knew. But I'm relieved that I don't have it.
JK


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> The place the Magna Carta was signed?........at the bottom! (Sorry! :roll: ) :lol:


~~~ :lol: Okay...I walked into that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> That's about the size of my H.S. 9-12 grades...about 35 to a class. No football and no girls' sports, but we did have a great baseball team and a decent basketball team. Later on, they did add golf and tennis for both boys and girls. Sadly, the school is now completely closed and not as many young families in the area.


There would have been 20 in my graduating class but sadly, one of the boys drowned the summer before our senior year.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I think my house elves have resigned - permanently!


Unfortunately, they never made it as far as my house.
JK


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I'm familiar with mandolin and guitar...but the banjolin has me stumped. We have a church band that have guitar, banjo,mandolin and bass. I envy anyone who can play a musical instrument or sing. I'm completely talentless but everyone needs an audience and I'm a very appreciative one!
> Junek


A banjolin has the same stringing as a mandolin - 4 prs of strings - on a banjo frame.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I've never had glaucoma so I have no idea about that surgery. I just had cataracts removed.
> My son had (and I think this is right) narrow angle glaucoma and his dr. told him he could have a sudden build up of pressure that would cause him to go blind immediately with no warning. I'd never heard of this procedure...but the surgery he did, was making a very small puncture in the eye to relieve the pressure. Something I was completely unfamiliar with.
> My mother had regular glaucoma and used drops every day but never had cataracts.
> Junek


My moms brother & his daughter both had/have glaucoma. He kept his sight but they have told my cousin it has to be watched closely. My optometrist told me it is hereditary. It is good they have found ways to treat it as I think so many used to just go blind, terrible.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> ChrisE, too funny. Are you an engineer or architect?
> Angora, clever of you to think of our Julie learning Samoan. I have always wanted to speak another language. In Southern CA most practical would be Spanish. If we weren't so isolated and lived closer to San Diego, Los Angelos or San Francisco there would be a much broader range of languages spoken daily. Agh well it is on my bucket list. Maybe do some volunteer work in Mexico as immersion would be the easiest way for me.


I tried to learn Spanish the few years I was in TX. Did NOT take long for me to learn that I'm never going to speak more than English....just can't get my mind around another language and tongue around more than one.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I'm glad you have such comforting friends. I know our emotions can build up and we just keep going with our daily lives until something comes along that puts us over the top. God bless you Julie, I hope things get better soon and you have visitors frequently I'm sure it will help. Meanwhile thank God for the tea party!


It really makes a difference- I was trying to explain somewhere, how hard it is to change countries- my father could not have chosen anywhere further remote from my homeland. Now that I have met my cousins as adults- or quite a few of them- I am able to call them- I do wish Bronwen were more of a mummy's girl- I discovered that Father had had a seed cake baked and visited for a birthday treat. I don't feel welcomed- if I visit I have to find somewhere to stay- have even had to pay for a motel bed, still there has been an improvement in our relationship in recent months.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> my response as well! It can't really be purple even though it looks like her.


~~~and I thought the same thing! :lol: Wondering when the purple phase hit :?: How did that come about :?:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of people just have no comprehension of what it is to be a 1st generationer- home for the Samoan's is only a 3 1/2 hour trip and at times one can pick up really good fares- as with so many Pacific peoples, families are often large, so there are many many cousins- I have too- but mine are 12,000 miles away. The choice was my Dad's to come here- I - as a nine year old well 9 and 3/4 year old had so many ties of friendship, locality, and just heritage- like knowing in my heart the pull of the Cuillins, I see Rhum, Eiggh and Muick, painted or photographed, and I just know those islands- I spent so long in the sand hills and on the beach at Trigh Bay- the print on my wall is not quite right, but I remember Mum buying it, when she must have known what my dad was planning, but we had not been told- one day when I manage to get some water colours that is where I will start- copying those two paintings. I am so sad that all Mwyffanwy's possessions were lost- she asked a German friend to look after them for her- she had a Stewart Orr original that I had asked her to look after- this one Kate- is looking over from your side of the water, out over those Islands roughly in the direction of Mull- it was such a beautiful painting- but no-one was able to locate the woman when Mwyffanwy died...


Oh, Julie...I can imagine how homesick you are for Scotland. It's a shame that your father moved you so far from your homeland and such a large family.
I only spent a total of 6 yrs at 2 different times away from Virginia and I know how badly I wanted to be back here.
I pray you can soon get supplies so you can paint your own version of your paintings and pictures of Scotland.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> ChrisE, too funny. Are you an engineer or architect?
> Angora, clever of you to think of our Julie learning Samoan. I have always wanted to speak another language. In Southern CA most practical would be Spanish. If we weren't so isolated and lived closer to San Diego, Los Angelos or San Francisco there would be a much broader range of languages spoken daily. Agh well it is on my bucket list. Maybe do some volunteer work in Mexico as immersion would be the easiest way for me.


I started learning Samoan at 46- was good at French at school- enjoyed German but had only one year, took three years Latin- Maori I started learning at 11 (French at 9) I find I am much more able in Maori- I can follow the conversation so much more easily- I am sure that is explained by my earlier exposure to the language. A lot of the time at church I am listening to the flow of the language. I do at least know what is being talked about- but it is very hard to follow the actual discussion.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great Bend where the sun is shinning deceptively. It is -16c/3f at 7:52am.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and hugs for all.


~~~and Dobbie's expression is exactly how I feel because the elves are on strike! I miss them! :|


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I bet you won't complain of a headache when this is offered. --- sam
> 
> Better Than Sex Cake


That is an oldie but a goodie. We were just talking about Heath bars the other day when we came across some toffee. If I had some caramel sauce, I could do this and it would last for all meals for 3 days...... Not a bad idea when the cook is out of town...

Speaking of which. In his attempt to make a quiet departure, he has forgotten his hanging bag... so all his shirts and he didn't take his hearing aides. I have to have only a carry-on bag when flying standby so can't take extra shirts. Hope he finds a cheap place to replace some before he hits Santa Fe... not an area known for everyday wear....


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I had laser surgery on both eyes ( they lasered a hole) in the eyeball and he said I would never have problems with pressure build up again. It was worrisome until I had the surgery. It was not painful and not a problem. I saw bright lights and that was it.
> 
> That's exactly the surgery my son had. It was such a relief that it was done quickly. What was amazing was that he'd been to eye drs for years because he has to have glasses for reading and until this last dr. no one saw it! Thank God he went to a dr who recognized it.
> JK


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


Including the basket? It is amazing what he manages to turn up!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


What a fantastic haul...your DH is one of a kind...your stash will never go down!!
JK


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> What turns the peas into a salad rather than peas?


It is served cold and has dressing on it and the addition of a few things similar to potato salad....


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and I thought the same thing! :lol: Wondering when the purple phase hit :?: How did that come about :?:


That photo was taken when I was around 40 and my Mum was still alive. She liked purple and used to wear it occassionally. When she died in 1996 I startesd to wear a few items of purple. Felt very comfortable wear it and gradually ended up with more and more purple - ranging from pale lilac to deepest purple. So now my wardrobe is full of all shades of purple.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I love this photo---


~~~Purple...what were you singing?


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> We used to call it 7-layer salad...peas, celery, lettuce, cheese, etc. all in layers and then topped with the mayo or mixture of it and a little sugar. My mom used to add a little half-and-half to it too so it was a tad bit "looser." Kind of like a trifle but with veggies  It was especially pretty in a clear bowl so you could see the different layers...ahhhh memories


Kathy, I am failing to comprehend half and half (of what)?


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathy, I am failing to comprehend half and half (of what)?


It is a type of creamer, usually for coffee or tea. It is half milk and half cream.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> missed that - I bet they were crying. someone got a very nice car when your dad sold his - a collector's car. --- sam


8 very important collector cars were lost.... I haven't heard it any can be pulled out and restored...


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Purple...what were you singing?


Scarborough Fair madrigal :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto, Martina. Well said. Julie, we all wish we could hop over and help you out in a myriad of ways. The silver lining to your tears...you were among friends...may have made some new ones, and found some help and companionship to ease your loneliness. "Lean on Me" is one of my favorite songs....speaks a true message. Nothing wrong with that. {{{{{{HUGS & Care}}}}}}
> Carol il/oh


And today is another day!- I do so hope Malama is able to come! Pity Zoe is not on board she would know how to find the link for that- I can't think of the words off hand!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A banjolin has the same stringing as a mandolin - 4 prs of strings - on a banjo frame.


Thanks for the explanation...I'm not that familiar with the construction...but sure enjoy the sound of both.
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> I don't like Pea and Ham soup much.


I am strictly Navy bean..... so DH and I always say that who ever makes it picks the bean.... Over the years, he has given in to my taste... since I can't tolerate the other for a whole pot.... maybe a small bowl... but not by choice.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Don't even think about it...just treasure that you do have them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


Love those eyes... What a sweetheart.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


Beautiful, the rainbow, is lovely. I always say rainbows mean new beginnings.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie...I can imagine how homesick you are for Scotland. It's a shame that your father moved you so far from your homeland and such a large family.
> I only spent a total of 6 yrs at 2 different times away from Virginia and I know how badly I wanted to be back here.
> I pray you can soon get supplies so you can paint your own version of your paintings and pictures of Scotland.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Unfortunately paints are low priority presently- at least I know where to go for them- the best shop is in by the University- because there is the Art school and Architecture school over the road.
Fale is my link to the Pacific- that is one of the reasons I miss him so badly. I am actually quite angry with Fofoa- I had to pump her to get information about Fale last night.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Too funny. I wondered what crated was. LOL


~~~and I had the most amazing picture in my head....boxed all 'round! But, not really understanding the purpose! :lol: :lol: Didn't think of x-rayed.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> It is a type of creamer, usually for coffee or tea. It is half milk and half cream.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> October cant get here fast enough!!


Don't wish summer away, we may get another winter like this! But I do see why you want October to come.


----------



## Patches39

Up and trying to start my day, still tired, and don't want to move, :-D 
That is so funny, not me at all, but I promise you all and the Dr. I would give it a week so....... 
Cold here today with ice, not good for walking or driving. Sending blessing to all that this day will be all that you would have it be and more. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the pictures and see the rainbow!! Have a delightful today -- what movie are they seeing? I think we're going to go see the Lego movie with DGS tomorrow since they have school off for President's Day...I would have thought they'd have used that day as a replacement for one of the days off due to the snow and cold----but they're adding days onto the back end of the calendar instead.


It is a make-up day for our town, but not for the girls. They will have to go through June 10 this year....


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Maybe because all the best tasting things (crisps, chocolate, etc) are usually the unhealthy ones too? :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> The guy cutting the tree down has a saw mill and will be using it. We got a greatly reduce price for removing the tree and he will use the lumber. Now if you DS wants to come to Georgia he can talk to the guy about the lumber. Serously...he can bunk at our house. DH was well aware of the value of the tree. One of the conditions on who we got to cut it down was being able to recycle the wood and not just burn it.


~~~thanks for the offer...I'll pass it on. I'm glad the wood will be recycled.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


Sooooo cute, lovely eyes. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> That's the way my youngest daughter was. I was concerned that she wasn't talking much when she turned 2. My mother told me, she wasn't talking that much because she didn't have to. If she wanted something, all she had to do was grunt and one of her brothers or sister would tell me what she wanted. But once she started talking, she sure made up for lost time!
> JK


My middle brother was just 18 months younger than my next brother so he had a built in interpreter and seldom talked... He was always shy anyhow and preferred to stay in the house with mom....


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


You have not changed much, a beautiful lady.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> ChrisE, too funny. Are you an engineer or architect?
> Angora, clever of you to think of our Julie learning Samoan. I have always wanted to speak another language. In Southern CA most practical would be Spanish. If we weren't so isolated and lived closer to San Diego, Los Angelos or San Francisco there would be a much broader range of languages spoken daily. Agh well it is on my bucket list. Maybe do some volunteer work in Mexico as immersion would be the easiest way for me.


I took French through high school but that was just a waste of time. I learned some German as a child as my best friend was German & that is what they spoke at home, I could understand quite well but speaking, not so much. 
I signed up to take a class in Cree many years ago as we dealt with so many old First Nations people at work but the instructor quit at the last minute & it was not offered again
I always thought it would be more useful here if German, Ukrainian or Cree were offered in school rather than French but now we don't even have French.
I was phoned when I was still working about service on one of our machines, I told them it would help if when we needed service we could talk o someone who spoke English as we had to phone mOntreal, they were amazed, thought all Canadans spoke French :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


That should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> We used to call it 7-layer salad...peas, celery, lettuce, cheese, etc. all in layers and then topped with the mayo or mixture of it and a little sugar. My mom used to add a little half-and-half to it too so it was a tad bit "looser." Kind of like a trifle but with veggies  It was especially pretty in a clear bowl so you could see the different layers...ahhhh memories


That's the one I make but it is different than what Ohio Joy posted.
I like this one as you can make it a day ahead if you are having a crowd in.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the morning pictures and thanks for the coffee---off to make a second cup and then jump in the shower. I plan to run to Joann's first - need to fund some plum colored thread to fix DD's dress (about the one color I don't have in my sewing drawer) and look for some heavy canvas in the Lego colors to start making draw string bags for the Lego sets..We found a men's belt valet that hangs on the wall and has 20 hooks and a shelf along the top. All the Lego people will sit on the shelf and each bag will hang from the hooks -- the legos can then be organized by each color or by each set in the bags. Hopefully, I can find some heavy duck cloth in yellow, red, blue, green, brown, tan and gray---that ought to be a good start to the organization system. Once back here, I'll sew up the dress so DD can take it home with her and then get ready for the car show --- the Lego bags will be Tuesday's project--wonder if the sewing machine still works?!


barring duck in all those colors, you could use beige and put a big felt square or circle of the color on the front and back.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great Bend where the sun is shinning deceptively. It is -16c/3f at 7:52am.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and hugs for all.


Lol, cute lovely coffee I have mind.


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> I think my house elves have resigned - permanently!


My gremlins must be striking in sympathy and solidarity.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> There would have been 20 in my graduating class but sadly, one of the boys drowned the summer before our senior year.
> JuneK


There were 17 in my graduating class.
There are more kids in our school now, around 300 kindergarden to grade 12.

I started school in the country school my Dad had attended, 2 of us in grade 1, 14 kids grades 1-8 & 7 were from one family. It was like one big family, the older kids taught the young ones to skate on the slough nearby. That school close after I finished grade2


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


WOW... I love the basket and probably would have paid $8 for it..... Great haul.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> That photo was taken when I was around 40 and my Mum was still alive. She liked purple and used to wear it occassionally. When she died in 1996 I startesd to wear a few items of purple. Felt very comfortable wear it and gradually ended up with more and more purple - ranging from pale lilac to deepest purple. So now my wardrobe is full of all shades of purple.


Mine too, purples or greens or better yet both in one fabric. My friends tease me I never buy much else.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathy, I am failing to comprehend half and half (of what)?


Half milk, half cream
I see you got the answer, I should have read farther.
Julie, hope you got company today & things are going better, you probably need someone to visit with more often loneliness can weigh you down.
Here is a link to the lyrics of Lean on Me.

http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/b/bill_withers/lean_on_me.html

Shirley, your sweater is coming along great, nice color combination.
Caren, love the gremlin,
Purplefi, great photos, so nice & green, today it is very white snowing like the devil.
My sister & her family are at their "cabin"( fancy house really) for the weekend & I haven't left the house since my surgery so we are going there this afternoon for a visit.


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> It really makes a difference- I was trying to explain somewhere, how hard it is to change countries- my father could not have chosen anywhere further remote from my homeland.
> 
> I think I understand Julie. I lived in California until I got married, expect for a few months in Hawaii. Ray was career military but I thought we would still end up in California. We have spend most of our married lives in Texas and I sill morn for California. I haven't been home in several years and it doesn't look likely to return any time soon. Ray is not up to the trip. Our children all married Texans so we have then close but I so miss my cousins, etc. in California. that is why is was such a treat to talk to my cousin Friday evening. I just try to be happy here. Of course I have my husband and children here. Makes a big difference. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I was wondering how that bottle of wine was....guess you didn't try it. My DH is curious, too. We dug out a 1997 bottle of red for Valentine's Day dinner at home. 'Twas okay, not that great. At least is was not vinegar :!: :-D


Here is a picture. Just noted it came from a place in Skokie, IL... Sorry about it being upside down. Don" t really know how I did that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My MIL was both a piano and accordion player and teacher....she had a couple of beautiful accordions that sat in the closet unused for many years--same with the piano. After the twins (DH) were born, she just couldn't get back into it---she did pick it up again from time to time when the grandkids were around so they have that memory of her. We found some good homes for the instruments - the piano went to the Sr. Center and the accodions went to two different polka bands. I still have a desire to learn to play the piano---maybe will start lessons this Fall.



Angora1 said:


> Oh Purple, thanks for that photo. I forgot, parents did get me accordian lessons. Ha! Ha! :shock: They didn't have accordians in the marching band. Think they did that because someone gave us one and they couldn't afford a piano. :roll: :roll: They must have wanted me playing at wedding receptions.
> 
> Beautiful young lady there Purple :!:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't think I ever had house elves---except for those who eat next to the last of the cereal, but leave the box in the cupboard, or one who uses the last of the toilet tissue, but doesn't change the roll, or the one who leaves a couple of drops of milk in the gallon, but doesn't finish it - rinse it and recycle it....those elves are still very busy in my house.



angelam said:


> I think my house elves have resigned - permanently!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I think our house elves eat at night because there is always a bowl or two left in the sink in the morning!


~~~Must be cousins to mine! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

ChrisEl said:


> I had mentally created a treatment involving crates, cables, suspension....


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, she is quite the negotiator---and she's so darned cute on top of it and she's beginning to know how to put on the charm---they learn so much in these early years.



Angora1 said:


> Amazing how smart children are when candy is involved. Rather a great way to teach math. She sounds quite smart and what a negotiator for so young. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathy, I am failing to comprehend half and half (of what)?


Half milk, half heavy cream. This is what many use for coffee cream.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Same with us moving from Ontario to Saskatchewan when I was 13. My dad was the youngest of 6, my mom the youngest of 10 & her dad was one of 18 so I had endless cousins there, we were a very close family. We moved here where my step-father was from. So missed my cousins & still do, I phone some of them but don't get there very often, especially now that all the aunts & uncles are gone.
I know my husband & I & our children are much better off here as there are so many more job opportunities here than in the east but I still miss being close to family.



Railyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes a difference- I was trying to explain somewhere, how hard it is to change countries- my father could not have chosen anywhere further remote from my homeland.
> 
> I think I understand Julie. I lived in California until I got married, expect for a few months in Hawaii. Ray was career military but I thought we would still end up in California. We have spend most of our married lives in Texas and I sill morn for California. I haven't been home in several years and it doesn't look likely to return any time soon. Ray is not up to the trip. Our children all married Texans so we have then close but I so miss my cousins, etc. in California. that is why is was such a treat to talk to my cousin Friday evening. I just try to be happy here. Of course I have my husband and children here. Makes a big difference. My heart breaks for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


~~~What a sweetie! And a hunter! Kudos to him :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I had just watched a very interesting documentary on the building of the Leadenhall skyscraper in London (it was starting to go up while we were there) - aka, the cheese grater...and after seeing all the technology and innovation used in that building - the word "crated" lead me back to all the building materials I saw in the movie.



Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too.


----------



## Dreamweaver




----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Scarborough Fair madrigal :thumbup:


~~~A good song! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> And today is another day!- I do so hope Malama is able to come! Pity Zoe is not on board she would know how to find the link for that- I can't think of the words off hand!


~~~just Goggle it....I'd type in "words for Lean On Me song"...see what shows up. Try variations of that.

BILL WITHERS LYRICS
"Lean On Me"

Sometimes in our lives
We all have pain, we all have sorrow
But if we are wise
We know that there's always tomorrow

Lean on me when you're not strong
And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on
For it won't be long
'Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on

Please, swallow your pride
If I have things you need to borrow
For no one can fill those of your needs
That you won't let show

You just call on me, brother, when you need a hand
We all need somebody to lean on
I just might have a problem that you'll understand
We all need somebody to lean on

Lean on me when you're not strong
And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on
For it won't be long
'Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on

You just call on me, brother, when you need a hand
We all need somebody to lean on
I just might have a problem that you'll understand
We all need somebody to lean on

If there is a load
You have to bear that you can't carry
I'm right up the road, I'll share your load
If you just call me

Call me (If you need a friend)
Call me (Call me uh-huh)
Call me (When you need a friend)
Call me (If you ever need a friend)
Call me (Call me)
Call me (Call me)
Call me (Call me)
Call me (Call me)
Call me (If you need a friend)
Call me (Call me)
Call me (Call me)
Call me (Call me)
Call me (Call me)
Call me

Submit Corrections BILL WITHERS Lyrics A-Z Lyrics
Writer(s): Stanley Wayne Mckenney, Harris Seaton, Bill Withers
Copyright: Metronome Music, Interior Music Corp.

Powered by MusixMatch
Share on www.amazon.comM

Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics] - YouTube
► 4:29► 4:29
www.youtube.com/watch?v...‎
YouTube
Oct 10, 2009 - Uploaded by Aisha JR

~~~hope these work for you. CArol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes a difference- I was trying to explain somewhere, how hard it is to change countries- my father could not have chosen anywhere further remote from my homeland.
> 
> I think I understand Julie. I lived in California until I got married, expect for a few months in Hawaii. Ray was career military but I thought we would still end up in California. We have spend most of our married lives in Texas and I sill morn for California. I haven't been home in several years and it doesn't look likely to return any time soon. Ray is not up to the trip. Our children all married Texans so we have then close but I so miss my cousins, etc. in California. that is why is was such a treat to talk to my cousin Friday evening. I just try to be happy here. Of course I have my husband and children here. Makes a big difference. My heart breaks for you.
> 
> 
> 
> We are so fortunate to have our children here, and grands.... But we are the ones that moved the family here. Now, we would really both like to relocate elsewhere but fear it may be too late. If the kids move away, I know we will as well... Not necessarily to where they are, just not here... It has been good, but there are things I would enjoy even more...and many things I miss.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, one of my favorite salads -- so nice and crisp with the frozen peas put on top..



gottastch said:


> We used to call it 7-layer salad...peas, celery, lettuce, cheese, etc. all in layers and then topped with the mayo or mixture of it and a little sugar. My mom used to add a little half-and-half to it too so it was a tad bit "looser." Kind of like a trifle but with veggies  It was especially pretty in a clear bowl so you could see the different layers...ahhhh memories


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think I ever had house elves---except for those who eat next to the last of the cereal, but leave the box in the cupboard, or one who uses the last of the toilet tissue, but doesn't change the roll, or the one who leaves a couple of drops of milk in the gallon, but doesn't finish it - rinse it and recycle it....those elves are still very busy in my house.


I have a very large Irish elf that does those things.... One swallow in the bottle means it is not empty. Really? And then puts the tops back on the recycle liters to take up maximum room...... I really hate the half tins of tomato paste. Use it or pitch it.... Cleaning out the refrigerator is always an adventure....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure he'll become resourceful about the shirts....the hearing aids are a much different thing. I'm praying nad hoping that you have a wonderful trip and enjoy every second.



Dreamweaver said:


> That is an oldie but a goodie. We were just talking about Heath bars the other day when we came across some toffee. If I had some caramel sauce, I could do this and it would last for all meals for 3 days...... Not a bad idea when the cook is out of town...
> 
> Speaking of which. In his attempt to make a quiet departure, he has forgotten his hanging bag... so all his shirts and he didn't take his hearing aides. I have to have only a carry-on bag when flying standby so can't take extra shirts. Hope he finds a cheap place to replace some before he hits Santa Fe... not an area known for everyday wear....


----------



## iamsam

good afternoon - 26° - we are having a heat wave - blue sky with fluffy white clouds - sunshine - maybe I should break out the shorts and flips like sandy. lol

Bentley has a duzy of a cold - you can hear it when he makes his little baby noises. runny nose - the whole nine yards. he is on some meds so hopefully he will soon be back in the pink.

we were talking about peppers last week I think it was - our local Meijer's store has them 10 for $10.00 and the 11th one is free so actually 11/$10. I have an idea we will be eating raw peppers at Heidi's for a while. they are such a good snack. they also have v-8 juice 2/%5 - I love v-8 juice. I love juices - there is always several kinds in my frige - right now I am working on some Welch's grape juice.

I was watching dr ox the other day - I never watch afternoon tv but with the Olympics, etc I had the tv on. he was talking about fiber and how most people don't have enough fiber in their diet. I'm sure I don't and most juices don't have fiber in them so think I am going to add a dose of metamusal (?) three times a day to my juice - kill one two birds with one stone - get my fiber and my liquid intate at the same time. i'll be so healthy I won't be able to stand it. lol

lima beans have always been one of my favorite vegetables. I was an odd child (very true) - I loved peas, lima beans, green and yellow string beans and sauer kraut. but lima beans remains my favorite so when I saw this recipe I thought I needed to try it - hope you do too. --- sam

Mediterranean Lima Beans Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 190, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 312mg, Dietary Fiber: 14g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 44g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 12g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 cup(s) onion(s), chopped, fresh or frozen 
4 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon oregano, dried 
1 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed 
28 ounce(s) tomatoes, diced 
20 ounce(s) beans, lima, frozen, (4 cups)

Preparation

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until soft, 3 to 5 minutes.

Add garlic and cook 1 minute more. Stir in oregano, cinnamon, crushed red pepper, tomatoes and lima beans.

Cook, stirring occasionally, until the beans are fully cooked and the mixture is heated through, 10 to 15 minutes.

Serve hot.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/mediterranean-lima-beans.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140215


----------



## RookieRetiree

Now that's great find! Wish we had a flea market!! I did stop at an estate sale when I was out and about -- there weren't any craft things---but some wonderful 1950's serving pieces and kitchen items. I was looking for a 3 tiered serving plate (for tea parties) --- but they didn't have anything like that. Sometimes, we can get lucky at these type of sales---but this was the third day of the sale so things were pretty much picked over.



jknappva said:


> What a fantastic haul...your DH is one of a kind...your stash will never go down!!
> JK


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure he'll become resourceful about the shirts....the hearing aids are a much different thing. I'm praying nad hoping that you have a wonderful trip and enjoy every second.


Not really. His hearing isn't awful and he does "forget" them often... I just wish he would try harder to adjust to them.... And I can take them...


----------



## iamsam

I was trying to be cute here Julie - I had not taked offense. I think your mother was as Edwardian as my parents - dad was the spanker - but one slap from mother was all you ever wanted - I was a slow learner. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Of course I am on your side Sam- I was just being truthful- I was chastised as a child by my mother if I did not tell the truth- hard to break that conditioning. Mum did not leave the discipline to my Father- she prided herself on doing it herself- but her rules were rather Edwardian.


----------



## RookieRetiree

But, it sounds like you had contact with her and hopefully were able to learn where he's at and how he is doing---and you've shown to the family that your concern is still first and foremost with Fale.



Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately paints are low priority presently- at least I know where to go for them- the best shop is in by the University- because there is the Art school and Architecture school over the road.
> Fale is my link to the Pacific- that is one of the reasons I miss him so badly. I am actually quite angry with Fofoa- I had to pump her to get information about Fale last night.


----------



## iamsam

oh yes - that would be great Julie --- sam we have little cubes - I cannot think of the name - they come in chicken, beef and vegetable that you can add to things to boost the flavor but they are fairly salty.



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah I wondered about that one- that would be Marmite, Bovril etc- do you have OXO cubes, that might work- mainly just to boost the flavour a bit- but not strictly necessary if you have chicken stock. I can give you Mrs Beeton's recipe for the white stock if you would like- let me know!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It helps to start the day with some affirmations---I have a small box of sayings that I just draw from to start the day....some one once said "fake it until you feel it" --- it has some merit.



Patches39 said:


> Up and trying to start my day, still tired, and don't want to move, :-D
> That is so funny, not me at all, but I promise you all and the Dr. I would give it a week so.......
> Cold here today with ice, not good for walking or driving. Sending blessing to all that this day will be all that you would have it be and more. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I'm calling "uncle" - I will admit to yellow peas - do they taste the same as their green counterparts? that would be kind of neat to mix the two. I will have to check Meijer and see whether they carry such a thing. who would have thought - yellow peas. --- sam



darowil said:


> .
> 
> But you can't blame the drugs on this..


----------



## iamsam

it's perplexing isn't it - what really tastes good is usually bad for you - but I tend to eat it anyhow. --- sam



darowil said:


> Quite right- I would love it if I could only eat that which is unhealthy! Much preferable for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm putting pockets on each of the bags so that the instructions can go in there. If the bags are kept as kits, then I'll use a heavy plastic in the pocket -- if the bags are just going to be used to sort the pieces by color, then the pockets can hold some of the other misc. pieces and I'll put the insructions in page protectors and in a 3-ring binder. Either way, I have the organization figured out. I wasn't able to find the exact colors -- but I figured red, brown, tan, green, blue, yellow and gray make a great start---got a really good deal on the material I found---it's almost like denim. Should be fun to make up and see it all come together.



Dreamweaver said:


> barring duck in all those colors, you could use beige and put a big felt square or circle of the color on the front and back.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> good afternoon - 26° - we are having a heat wave - blue sky with fluffy white clouds - sunshine - maybe I should break out the shorts and flips like sandy. lo
> Bentley has a duzy of a cold - you can hear it when he makes his little baby noises. runny nose - the whole nine yards. he is on some meds so hopefully he will soon be back in the pink.
> 
> lima beans have always been one of my favorite vegetables. I was an odd child (very true) - I loved peas, lima beans, green and yellow string beans and sauer kraut. but lima beans remains my favorite so when I saw this recipe I thought I needed to try it - hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> ~~~Sure hope Bentley gets well soon!
> FRESH lima beans are the "bees knees"! The BEST....right behind FRESH green peas! Both of which I grew up on, but alas, so hard to find at the roadside stands these days!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> oh yes - that would be great Julie --- sam we have little cubes - I cannot think of the name - they come in chicken, beef and vegetable that you can add to things to boost the flavor but they are fairly salty.


~~~bouillon


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know - here too. I solved the 1/2 empty tomato paste--- I found it in a tube at Tuesday Morning---it's wonderful!



Dreamweaver said:


> I have a very large Irish elf that does those things.... One swallow in the bottle means it is not empty. Really? And then puts the tops back on the recycle liters to take up maximum room...... I really hate the half tins of tomato paste. Use it or pitch it.... Cleaning out the refrigerator is always an adventure....


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm putting pockets on each of the bag so that the instructions can go in there. If the bags are kept as kits, then I'll use a heavy plastic in the pocket -- if the bags are just going to be used to sort the pieces by color, then the pockets can hold some of the other misc. pieces and I'll put the insructions in page protectors and in a 3-ring binder. Either way, I have the organization figured out. I wasn't able to find the exact colors -- but I figured red, brown, tan, green, blue, yellow and gray make a great start---got a really good deal on the material I found---it's almost like denim. Should be fun to make up and see it all come together.


~~~Use colored markers to write the color on the bags. Maybe you would need to outline in black or white.


----------



## iamsam

it may be frosty but it is still green - and you have flowers coming up - I despair of ever seeing that again. lol --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky and no wind. Just had to pinch myself to make sure it is real.
> 
> DD and Little Madam has whizzed by on their way to the cinema and will be back here for lunch. SIL and GS have gone to Harry Potter World for the day.
> 
> I am 20 pages behind this week already but while I do catch up here are some photos.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> I was watching dr ox the other day - I never watch afternoon tv but with the Olympics, etc I had the tv on. he was talking about fiber and how most people don't have enough fiber in their diet. I'm sure I don't and most juices don't have fiber in them so think I am going to add a dose of metamusal (?) three times a day to my juice - kill one two birds with one stone - get my fiber and my liquid intate at the same time. i'll be so healthy I won't be able to stand it. lol
> 
> Sam----try the almond granola bars....one bar a day has over 50% of the needed amount and they taste great-eating one with your juice may be all you need....plus you get all the other nutrients of the cereal, nuts, fruit, etc. I'm always suspicious of the fiber substitutes and would rather get the fiber from actual food items.


----------



## iamsam

may I have your converter link please darowil. thanks --- sam



darowil said:


> I leave them to work out the conversions for themselves usually. If I have to convert hen they can! Always willing to give my convertor link to anyone who wants it. But they use cups not weights so still doesn't work for all our recipes. The only reason I know they are different was because of Dave


----------



## iamsam

those baby blues are going to break some hearts I bet - very cute - did grandma knit the sweater? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


----------



## iamsam

great picture purplefi - what is a banjolin? --- sam

I suppose I could just google it. save you some time.



PurpleFi said:


> I played mandolin, banjolin and guitar and sang a bit.


----------



## Bulldog

Oh My Mercy, I cant keep up with you guys! I didnt get to finish last weeks KTP (have to go back) and left off on page 30 last night and now you are up to page 51! Will do my best. I have to get my squares done, and the potholders and some sewing, then back (I hope) to my socks.
I set the alarm for church today and it did not go off (I set it for pm instead of am, so Jim and I slept through. At least I can listen to services on the net shortly. I feel so bad about that.
MARY, I am so sorry you have to deal with car problems. You do so much for your boys and others. Faith continues to be on the prayer list.
MARILYN, I am so sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you had a good one, dear lady. Thank you for the pea salad recipe. Most of the ones I have had have pasta in them and McCormicks Salad Supreme Seasoning
JODI, prayers are being lifted by warriors for you DD and SIL. We have them covered. Know you are concerned for them both. Be at peace. His mercy is renewed every day.
MARIANNE, I just adore Bruiser. He is gonna be so good for you now with all that is on your plate. So happy Ben is better and prayers continue for him and MOM.
SHARON (STRAWBERRY4U), Drop in when you are able. We have you on the prayer list for relief for this horrible back pain and for healing. You are not alone, sweet lady, your sisters are surrounding you in love and ongoing prayer.
JOSEPHINE, your pictures bring peace to the soul as always
MARTINA, we are lifting you up for safety.
LYNN (TNS), Happy birthday. Pray it was a good one
BONNIE, Mom used to make Squashettes. It was a batter, sort of like hushpuppies, only had mashed squash in it. I made them for my kids all the time and they never knew they were eating squash.
DARALENE, my baby girl, Kelsey, made me that very Angel.the Angel of hope and I have all of my childrens adult and baby pictures grouped around it. Sister made me the ice angel and I grouped my grandchildren around it. I made one for Mom (which I have now) but cant remember her name. I used to fold my fabric and put a running stitch which formed a cross. Then in a different color of thread, I looked at the bold lines in the graft and put a running thread where they were. That helped you keep your place so much better. I have a really good, bright sewing light with built in magnifier for my handwork. You can do it. I loved it, but havent done it in a while.
KATHY, I am so sorry you have had to put out more money on your van. I am thankful for your safety in all this bad weather. You are turning out some wonderful projects in the down times.
SHIRLEY, the poppies in field are beyond beautiful. Great job.. Your sweater is just awesome. I love everyone of these you construct
JESSIE, have you in prayers for better health. Feel better soon. We love you and have you surrounded in Angel Wings of healing.
JINNY, So very glad you are going to see a neurologist to investigate these TIAs Early diagnosis is the key to longer more stable life.
JUNELOUISE, havent seen you before. Welcome to the family.
JOY, I am so saddened your friend who fell was treated so poorly. She is lucky to have a friend like you.
NONA, you son and brother are being lifted up by our prayer warriors. Know this is a burden. I had this with my son, but PTL, he quite, so I know the heartache this brings. Be at peace, sweet lady, we have you covered.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I'm calling "uncle" - I will admit to yellow peas - do they taste the same as their green counterparts? that would be kind of neat to mix the two. I will have to check Meijer and see whether they carry such a thing. who would have thought - yellow peas. --- sam


I didn't think there was a taste difference but looked this up (Ilove google)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/415150-difference-between-yellow-split-peas-green-split-peas/


----------



## iamsam

would love to see a picture of what you come up with darowil. --- sam



darowil said:


> That would probably work- just need a cat hat but should be easy to find.
> In fact I seem to remember thinking that when I saw one on Ravelry- and then forgot that I had been cosnsidering it.! Clever sometimes I am.


----------



## iamsam

that's a man after my own heart - love bacon and eggs made into a sandwich - I have a skillet that is the perfect size - fits the bread perfectly - I use more butter than I should but who's complaining. four eggs - flip once - mayo on the bread bacon broken to size on top and bottom - eggs in the middle - make me happy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I like too many of the not good for me foods, too so I try to keep them to a moderate level. DH had his cholesterol checked yesterday so has been really watching it for the past 3 weeks -- his report should come back much better. But, as soon as he got home from the doctors, he made himself a bacon and egg and toast breakfast!! And, was looking forward to the potato chips (crisps) that DD was having at the birthday party. He's much more the food junkie than I am.


----------



## iamsam

as anxious as I am for the kap - i don't want the hot summer weather to hurry to fast. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> October cant get here fast enough!!


----------



## machriste

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think there was a taste difference but looked this up (Ilove google)
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/415150-difference-between-yellow-split-peas-green-split-peas/


This discussion makes me chuckle. My dad always insisted on yellow split peas for soup over green. My mom and I would laugh; we could never see any difference.

Sam, here's a Lima Bean recipe for you. It's a very old one from my great aunt, Clarice:

1 lb. Ground Beef
1/2 lb. Bacon, diced
1 lg. Onion, diced
1 large bunch celery, chopped
2 cans Tomato soup
2 cans (or two pkgs. frozen) Lima beans
salt and pepper

This makes a lot--I'd cut it in half. I prefer the frozen limas, less celery and 2 cans small diced tomatoes instead of the 
soup.

Fry onions and bacon until browned. Cook chopped celery until crisp tender.

Mix all ingredients and bake in 325 oven for about 30 minutes.
I like this with corn bread with butter and maple syrup.


----------



## iamsam

we have several large Rubbermaid snap lid containers full of legos. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love the morning pictures and thanks for the coffee---off to make a second cup and then jump in the shower. I plan to run to Joann's first - need to fund some plum colored thread to fix DD's dress (about the one color I don't have in my sewing drawer) and look for some heavy canvas in the Lego colors to start making draw string bags for the Lego sets..We found a men's belt valet that hangs on the wall and has 20 hooks and a shelf along the top. All the Lego people will sit on the shelf and each bag will hang from the hooks -- the legos can then be organized by each color or by each set in the bags. Hopefully, I can find some heavy duck cloth in yellow, red, blue, green, brown, tan and gray---that ought to be a good start to the organization system. Once back here, I'll sew up the dress so DD can take it home with her and then get ready for the car show --- the Lego bags will be Tuesday's project--wonder if the sewing machine still works?!


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> would love to see a picture of what you come up with darowil. --- sam


Re the cat tea cozy:

I'm picturing a Hello Kitty hat made into a tea cozy.

When I lived in England in the 70s, I had a red raincoat. I was a regular at the yarn shop in the market town close to where we were staying. As we headed into winter, I looked and looked for a hat to go with the raincoat. Finally i found a tea cozy that was perfect. So I sowed up the holes. I don't think the people in the yarn shop ever stopped laughing at the "funny American woman who wears a tea cozy."


----------



## Pup lover

Finished the wrap, which has an i chord bind off do I learned something new. It looks very nice will use it again for sure though kind of time consuming. Still on about pg 20 of this week. Housework to finish and must get something else going on the needles. They are calling for us to get ice and snow tomorrow, about a tenth of an inch of ice and up to 6 inches of snow. Then sposed to be 48 by Thursday so it won't be around long. Im ready to start seeing some green and flowers. Prayers n hugs


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately paints are low priority presently- at least I know where to go for them- the best shop is in by the University- because there is the Art school and Architecture school over the road.
> Fale is my link to the Pacific- that is one of the reasons I miss him so badly. I am actually quite angry with Fofoa- I had to pump her to get information about Fale last night.


That's a shame since she seemed so sympathetic to the problem a while back. And even more of a shame that all of the in-laws seem determined to keep the two of you apart. Keeps me wondering how they can keep doing something that seems so obviously to be against the law.
I can understand your anger.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> It is a make-up day for our town, but not for the girls. They will have to go through June 10 this year....


A city about 40 miles from me, scheduled this past Sat. as a make-up day for the days missed for snow. It amazed me how much this upset parents. They were outraged. In fact,one of them posted on a tv station's FB page, that they should just forgive the 3 days they have to make up. Seemed to have no understanding that by state law, they have to go at least 180 days.
When I was growing up....we would go to school a lot of Sat.'s to make up for snow days. I don't remember a big to-do over it.
Times sure have changed.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that was quite a haul - i see a very colorful afghan. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


----------



## iamsam

half milk and half cream - comes in a container with "half and half" printed on it. a lot of people - including my mother - use it is coffee. i love it on oatmeal. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Kathy, I am failing to comprehend half and half (of what)?


----------



## iamsam

Lean On Me Lyrics

Sometimes in our lives we all have pain
We all have sorrow
But if we are wise
We know that there's always tomorrow
Lean on me, when you're not strong
And I'll be your friend
I'll help you carry on
For it won't be long
'Til I'm gonna need
Somebody to lean on
Please swallow your pride
If I have things you need to borrow
For no one can fill those of your needs
That you don't let show
Lean on me, when you're not strong
And I'll be your friend
I'll help you carry on
For it won't be long
'Til I'm gonna need
Somebody to lean on
If there is a load you have to bear
That you can't carry
I'm right up the road
I'll share your load
If you just call me
So just call on me brother, when you need a hand
We all need somebody to lean on
I just might have a problem that you'd understand
We all need somebody to lean on
Lean on me when you're not strong
And I'll be your friend
I'll help you carry on
For it won't be long
Till I'm gonna need
Somebody to lean on



Lurker 2 said:


> And today is another day!- I do so hope Malama is able to come! Pity Zoe is not on board she would know how to find the link for that- I can't think of the words off hand!


----------



## iamsam

Julie - why did he move to new Zealand? --- sam


----------



## iamsam

i think they avoid my house for some reason - i would even leave snacks out for them. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think I ever had house elves---except for those who eat next to the last of the cereal, but leave the box in the cupboard, or one who uses the last of the toilet tissue, but doesn't change the roll, or the one who leaves a couple of drops of milk in the gallon, but doesn't finish it - rinse it and recycle it....those elves are still very busy in my house.


----------



## iamsam

when i had a garden i tried a number of times to grow them - never had any luck. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> good afternoon - 26° - we are having a heat wave - blue sky with fluffy white clouds - sunshine - maybe I should break out the shorts and flips like sandy. lo
> Bentley has a duzy of a cold - you can hear it when he makes his little baby noises. runny nose - the whole nine yards. he is on some meds so hopefully he will soon be back in the pink.
> 
> lima beans have always been one of my favorite vegetables. I was an odd child (very true) - I loved peas, lima beans, green and yellow string beans and sauer kraut. but lima beans remains my favorite so when I saw this recipe I thought I needed to try it - hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> ~~~Sure hope Bentley gets well soon!
> FRESH lima beans are the "bees knees"! The BEST....right behind FRESH green peas! Both of which I grew up on, but alas, so hard to find at the roadside stands these days!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks carol - it just would not come to me. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~bouillon


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too Angora1. Now can't sing worth a hoot due to throat cancer...miss it. Also played the guitar and can't do that now thanks to Uncle Arthur....but I do love listening to DH and DD.
> Both play guitar & piano and sing. So I'm happy.


I love your attitude! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

ChrisEl said:


> I had mentally created a treatment involving crates, cables, suspension....


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Oh, that must not have carried into my post. Think it was Darowil who asked for a pattern for a tea cosy as they are having a tea cosy day at her Guild.


No, I meant that the 'goat in a chimney' tea cosy was fine, but why would anyone come up with the concept of a goat in a chimney? Is it part of a story that I've not heard of and what has it got to do with tea? :lol:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


Wow! That man's a keeper! :thumbup:


----------



## martina

KateB said:


> No, I meant that the 'goat in a chimney' tea cosy was fine, but why would anyone come up with the concept of a goat in a chimney? Is it part of a story that I've not heard of and what has it got to do with tea? :lol:


There is a term in rock climbing about chimneys. It is a deep gap which is narrow, between two rocks. So I suppose a goat could fall down and be stuck there.


----------



## KateB

Patches39 said:


> Up and trying to start my day, still tired, and don't want to move, :-D
> That is so funny, not me at all, but I promise you all and the Dr. I would give it a week so.......
> Cold here today with ice, not good for walking or driving. Sending blessing to all that this day will be all that you would have it be and more. :thumbup:


Stick with it Patches and hopefully you will start to feel a difference soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh

By Friday we are suppose to hit 70. Today was mid 50s. Don't miss our brief snow & ice at all....LOL


Pup lover said:


> Finished the wrap, which has an i chord bind off do I learned something new. It looks very nice will use it again for sure though kind of time consuming. Still on about pg 20 of this week. Housework to finish and must get something else going on the needles. They are calling for us to get ice and snow tomorrow, about a tenth of an inch of ice and up to 6 inches of snow. Then sposed to be 48 by Thursday so it won't be around long. Im ready to start seeing some green and flowers. Prayers n hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to go check on the soup....TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna

DD and I went shopping--found her some jeans and a couple of glass jars, but no buttons for me. Then we went to the bookstore--they've moved--and it is a lot smaller now.  She did find a couple of things and we spent all of our credit. 

Now I'm sitting here wondering how to put leftovers together for supper. It was good to get out but I don't feel I accomplished much today. I'm not really happy with the sweater, overall, either, which has me feeling a bit down. I think I'll sleep on it and see.


----------



## AZ Sticks

The eyes on this little one are fab!!!!!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> He is the step brother of a friend of mine. Met him when in my 20s....was nice then but from his sister seems fame has changed him quite a bit.


That is sad, but there are very few that remain unchanged after fame hits. Shame. Guess there are the few that escape it, but not many.


----------



## machriste

KateB said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


I thought about them putting her in a cast? (Does start with a "c".)


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> ChrisE, too funny. Are you an engineer or architect?
> Angora, clever of you to think of our Julie learning Samoan. I have always wanted to speak another language. In Southern CA most practical would be Spanish. If we weren't so isolated and lived closer to San Diego, Los Angelos or San Francisco there would be a much broader range of languages spoken daily. Agh well it is on my bucket list. Maybe do some volunteer work in Mexico as immersion would be the easiest way for me.


What a lovely way to learn a language. I did immersion in Germany. Didn't live with all the other Americans. It was lonely at times, but I did have quite a bit of success with learning the language and the Germany people appreciated it.


----------



## pacer

Gwen....DH is a good shopper. Now you have plenty to keep busy this week. Have fun with all that yarn.

Sam...glad you are feeling better. Now we need to get Bentley feeling better so he doesn't share those nasty germs with Grandpa.

Purplefi...DGS is adorable. Your winter is much milder than ours.

Patches...if you are still tired a lot when you go to visit the doctor, then you might need to have the medicine adjusted. Can't wait for you to get your energy back. Take care.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I'm eating what I like these days...and I know my diet is terrible. As someone said about an acquaintance of mine that would never eat anything with fat in it. Her epitaph will read, 'Here lies Grace, fat free'. She may have eaten fat-free but she still passed away. No one lives forever!
> JuneK


I struggle with how sensible to be, can't stop myself dying but at only 57 I should still be taking care of myself. But without going overboard. But I do go overboard- the unhealthy way.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to go check on the soup....TTYL


You got me yearning for some; I've got some in the slow cooker for tomorrow night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness, hadn't noticed the time....have my computer class at 1 pm and I haven't even showered and dressed yet. Guess I say goodbye for now; hope I learn a lot this afternoon. Have a list of questions I'm going to address.
> TTYL!


Ok, computer wizard that you are now. Did you learn a whole lot? Hope you got all your questions answered. So great that you had these lessons.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks- I see what you mean!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Half milk, half cream
> I see you got the answer, I should have read farther.
> Julie, hope you got company today & things are going better, you probably need someone to visit with more often loneliness can weigh you down.
> Here is a link to the lyrics of Lean on Me.
> 
> http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/b/bill_withers/lean_on_me.html
> 
> Shirley, your sweater is coming along great, nice color combination.
> Caren, love the gremlin,
> Purplefi, great photos, so nice & green, today it is very white snowing like the devil.
> My sister & her family are at their "cabin"( fancy house really) for the weekend & I haven't left the house since my surgery so we are going there this afternoon for a visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


Oh my goodness. What a great haul he got. I can hear Marianne now. :XD: :XD: :XD: Can't get over how thoughtful he was to think of you in such a loving way. Looks like there will be more magic going on with transforming those lumps of yarn into something so beautiful that brings so much joy and warmth to someone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes a difference- I was trying to explain somewhere, how hard it is to change countries- my father could not have chosen anywhere further remote from my homeland.
> 
> I think I understand Julie. I lived in California until I got married, expect for a few months in Hawaii. Ray was career military but I thought we would still end up in California. We have spend most of our married lives in Texas and I sill morn for California. I haven't been home in several years and it doesn't look likely to return any time soon. Ray is not up to the trip. Our children all married Texans so we have then close but I so miss my cousins, etc. in California. that is why is was such a treat to talk to my cousin Friday evening. I just try to be happy here. Of course I have my husband and children here. Makes a big difference. My heart breaks for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard for me to comprehend a country as large and diverse as the States- we crossed at Panama. Ocean I know- because I have traversed two of the major Oceans. My sense of humour will return- just been a bit invisible this last week or two!
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> How about this one in our KP pictures:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61693-1.html


Now thats an idea- sure I could find a cat. Ding Dong Bell Pussy's in the well. And I could put a well cover over it for the Handknitters Guild when you never know I might find some spare time. 
And now I have the pattern for the Club socks for February so have them to start as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Half milk, half heavy cream. This is what many use for coffee cream.


 :thumbup: we would have to mix it up ourselves, I think.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I'm sure I am misunderstanding as why would you want to only eat that which is unhealthy and that be preferable? :shock:


Because it tastes nice! If left purely to taste I would much rather eat the rubbish.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I started learning Samoan at 46- was good at French at school- enjoyed German but had only one year, took three years Latin- Maori I started learning at 11 (French at 9) I find I am much more able in Maori- I can follow the conversation so much more easily- I am sure that is explained by my earlier exposure to the language. A lot of the time at church I am listening to the flow of the language. I do at least know what is being talked about- but it is very hard to follow the actual discussion.


Sounds like you are rather gifted with languages. I do believe learning another language earlier really helps. For me learning German in my late 40's early 50's was like hitting my head against a brick wall over and over and taking down the loosened bricks one by one. But then the motivation was there since I was there 8 yrs. and everyone else spoke German. English is not spoken in the little neighborhoods as everyone thinks. Sort of like learning Spanish in school and then never using it. One tends to forget it. I had a lot of motivation to learn. Boy did I study hard. From the moment I woke up till I fell asleep. Total immersion is certainly a motivation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> That is an oldie but a goodie. We were just talking about Heath bars the other day when we came across some toffee. If I had some caramel sauce, I could do this and it would last for all meals for 3 days...... Not a bad idea when the cook is out of town...
> 
> Speaking of which. In his attempt to make a quiet departure, he has forgotten his hanging bag... so all his shirts and he didn't take his hearing aides. I have to have only a carry-on bag when flying standby so can't take extra shirts. Hope he finds a cheap place to replace some before he hits Santa Fe... not an area known for everyday wear....


Oh no!!!! :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> That photo was taken when I was around 40 and my Mum was still alive. She liked purple and used to wear it occassionally. When she died in 1996 I startesd to wear a few items of purple. Felt very comfortable wear it and gradually ended up with more and more purple - ranging from pale lilac to deepest purple. So now my wardrobe is full of all shades of purple.


I would never have guessed you were in your 40's in that photo. Figured you were college age.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Oh My Mercy, I cant keep up with you
> I set the alarm for church today and it did not go off (I set it for pm instead of am, so Jim and I slept through. At least I can listen to services on the net shortly. I feel so bad about that.
> 
> Betty, Don't feel badly.
> I'm sure God didn't mind. I think he understood that you needed some rest. Remember, even God took a day for rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That reminds me that I have a recipe for a candy bar cake---I prefer Milky Way bars in it, but have also used Snickers and Heath Bar (or Skor)---I think I need to get out that recipe and bake a cake--need to find an occasion or it will sit her and DH and I will eat it all---I'm sure family next door (3 growing kids) would help out!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, they never made it as far as my house.
> JK


No I've never had elves to retire either- sure need them though.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Finished the wrap, which has an i chord bind off do I learned something new. It looks very nice will use it again for sure though kind of time consuming. Still on about pg 20 of this week. Housework to finish and must get something else going on the needles. They are calling for us to get ice and snow tomorrow, about a tenth of an inch of ice and up to 6 inches of snow. Then sposed to be 48 by Thursday so it won't be around long. Im ready to start seeing some green and flowers. Prayers n hugs


~~~Where's a picture of the wrap :?:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> That's a shame since she seemed so sympathetic to the problem a while back. And even more of a shame that all of the in-laws seem determined to keep the two of you apart. Keeps me wondering how they can keep doing something that seems so obviously to be against the law.
> I can understand your anger.
> Hugs,
> Junek


~~~(re Julie's frustration with Fale's family)....I agree. It is so puzzling, and heart-breaking. It just does not make sense to me. Do you think they are upset that you are not Samoan?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> There were 17 in my graduating class.
> There are more kids in our school now, around 300 kindergarden to grade 12.
> 
> I started school in the country school my Dad had attended, 2 of us in grade 1, 14 kids grades 1-8 & 7 were from one family. It was like one big family, the older kids taught the young ones to skate on the slough nearby. That school close after I finished grade2


What a special experience. I had a somewhat similar one in West Guilford, Haliburton, but not that small, and a very small one in Florida.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> thanks carol - it just would not come to me. --- sam


I did have to look up how to spell it :-D


----------



## iamsam

will have to try this - i love lima beans. --- sam



machriste said:


> This discussion makes me chuckle. My dad always insisted on yellow split peas for soup over green. My mom and I would laugh; we could never see any difference.
> 
> Sam, here's a Lima Bean recipe for you.


----------



## EJS

So, this is the first time back on since I popped in on page 7. Needless to say I have yet to figure out what all the chatter is this week.
I have been working on the crocodile stitch. I watched a video tutorial. It turned out much easier then I was anticipating. Isn't that the way it usually goes?
Well I am off to check on my meatballs. Made a bunch so I can freeze some for another day.
Know I think of you all and pray the very best in your lives.
Hugs


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard for me to comprehend a country as large and diverse as the States- we crossed at Panama. Ocean I know- because I have traversed two of the major Oceans. My sense of humour will return- just been a bit invisible this last week or two!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love that positive attitude!


----------



## ptofValerie

Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


----------



## iamsam

ooooh - another recipe - please share. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That reminds me that I have a recipe for a candy bar cake---I prefer Milky Way bars in it, but have also used Snickers and Heath Bar (or Skor)---I think I need to get out that recipe and bake a cake--need to find an occasion or it will sit her and DH and I will eat it all---I'm sure family next door (3 growing kids) would help out!


----------



## iamsam

is that knit or crochet? --- sam



EJS said:


> So, this is the first time back on since I popped in on page 7. Needless to say I have yet to figure out what all the chatter is this week.
> I have been working on the crocodile stitch. I watched a video tutorial. It turned out much easier then I was anticipating. Isn't that the way it usually goes?
> Well I am off to check on my meatballs. Made a bunch so I can freeze some for another day.
> Know I think of you all and pray the very best in your lives.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Valerie - rest assured we are thinking of you and saying many prayers for your well being. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like you are rather gifted with languages. I do believe learning another language earlier really helps. For me learning German in my late 40's early 50's was like hitting my head against a brick wall over and over and taking down the loosened bricks one by one. But then the motivation was there since I was there 8 yrs. and everyone else spoke German. English is not spoken in the little neighborhoods as everyone thinks. .


That was quite an accomplishment! We visited Germany early in our marriage.went to see distant family members my mother had stayed in touch with. I had studied a little German in college, and in Frankfurt and Stuttgart I didn't need to use it because it seemed everyone spoke English. Then we went to the smaller villages, and you are rightthe English stopped (although young people generally were very fluent). My German was stretchedbut like you, I learned a lot in a hurry. DH had studied a little bit just for this trip, and knew the stock dialogue phrases you are taught in language courses. He could always keep everyone amused with his efforts. I remember one time he asked where the hospital was.he had learned that phrase.and people became very concerned that he was sick. Lots of wonderful memories from that trip. On that trip we used a EurRail pass---we also went to Paris and England---and traveled with minimal luggage, so that in the photos I am always wearing the same few things.but so much fun.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> may I have your converter link please darowil. thanks --- sam


http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html 
this is a very easy one to use I find and I always have it open


----------



## pacer

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


So good to hear from you. Continuing to pray for you and sending you positive thoughts for a successful recovery.


----------



## nittergma

Since I've started spinning I learned that worsted is a method of spinning with top (combed fiber run through a diz) Since then, I've heard that it has, over time, become a weight of yarn, but I'd be interested in others' opinions too.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have always known worsted as the method of carding and spinning the wool, NOT a weight as it is in America. Traditionally British worsted was used in sock knitting, I seem to remember. But happy to be corrected by anyone more knowledgeable!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Stick with it Patches and hopefully you will start to feel a difference soon. {{{hugs}}}


The dr. told my BIL that it would be about 2 weeks before he really saw a difference with his depression medicine. He's been able to go without them for a long time...he only needed them for about a year until he could handle things on his own again. Now he's fine. So give the medicine time to work.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> A city about 40 miles from me, scheduled this past Sat. as a make-up day for the days missed for snow. It amazed me how much this upset parents. They were outraged. In fact,one of them posted on a tv station's FB page, that they should just forgive the 3 days they have to make up. Seemed to have no understanding that by state law, they have to go at least 180 days.
> When I was growing up....we would go to school a lot of Sat.'s to make up for snow days. I don't remember a big to-do over it.
> Times sure have changed.
> Junek


And others would compalin if this was done that their kids were being done out of important days at school and that wasn't right. There does happen to be a reason for setting a minimum number of school days after all.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I struggle with how sensible to be, can't stop myself dying but at only 57 I should still be taking care of myself. But without going overboard. But I do go overboard- the unhealthy way.


Oh, my dear...but I'm much older than you are...you're the same age as my youngest son! So you have every reason to continue to eat as healthy as possible. When I was your age, I ate a lot better...I went on a low fat diet, started walking until I averaged about a mile a day. I lost 65 lb. and have managed to keep it almost all of it off. Glad I didn't gain too much of it back...Now I just can't eat as much as I'd like so that limits my food intake.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


My dear Valerie...so glad you popped in again. I've been thinking of you and have been keeping you in my prayers. I can understand about the decisions...but know you will do what's best for you.
Hugs, sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Since I've started spinning I learned that worsted is a method of spinning with top (combed fiber run through a diz) Since then, I've heard that it has, over time, become a weight of yarn, but I'd be interested in others' opinions too.


I've found that 4 ply and worsted weight yarn can vary depending on the brand...it's a real nuisance. Makes it hard when you have to select different brands to get the color you want and find the thicknesses are different.
JK


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> What turns the peas into a salad rather than peas?


Some diced onion, medium dice cheese, chopped boiled eggs optional, mayo or similar sandwich spread thinned with vinegar and seasoned with salt, pepper, and a smidge of sugar, stirred up and chilled.

Ohio Joy

Other recipes posted yesterday on this TP.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like you are rather gifted with languages. I do believe learning another language earlier really helps. For me learning German in my late 40's early 50's was like hitting my head against a brick wall over and over and taking down the loosened bricks one by one. But then the motivation was there since I was there 8 yrs. and everyone else spoke German. English is not spoken in the little neighborhoods as everyone thinks. Sort of like learning Spanish in school and then never using it. One tends to forget it. I had a lot of motivation to learn. Boy did I study hard. From the moment I woke up till I fell asleep. Total immersion is certainly a motivation.


And if you live in another country for a length of time I believe you make big efforts to learn the language-clearly some will be better than others but most people really appreciate efforts to learn their language no matter how poorly they may succeed. Even if you do have many people who can speak English around you it is only right to attempt to speak to them in their own language. It also helps in learning to understand the people around you as language is an eye into the culture. Says me who has very little language. I did learn enough Indonesian at one stage to have a basic conversation but now have forgotten most of it. But it gave me a great sense of satisfaction to do so, and the Indonesians loved to hear me speak it- and they would have some lovely laughs at me. The worst though was when I prepeared a small talk in Indonesian for church- and then they told me they wanted to tranlate it into the local language. So there was me who dislikes speaking in public, giving a small talk in Indonesian needing to work out when was a suitable spot to stop for the translator. memorable.


----------



## flyty1n

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


Thinking of you and praying that you will be guided in making the hard decisions that always come with such a diagnosis. Actually, I am hoping that you will have an uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Same with us moving from Ontario to Saskatchewan when I was 13. My dad was the youngest of 6, my mom the youngest of 10 & her dad was one of 18 so I had endless cousins there, we were a very close family. We moved here where my step-father was from. So missed my cousins & still do, I phone some of them but don't get there very often, especially now that all the aunts & uncles are gone.
> I know my husband & I & our children are much better off here as there are so many more job opportunities here than in the east but I still miss being close to family.


I hear what you are saying, Bonnie, and don't want to belittle your experience, but it took me 36 hours to fly to Glasgow in 2011, and five weeks by ship in 1956.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks to you, Rookie, & Julie...I took bits and pieces from everyone's recipe and made the soup. Had never made it before and it turned out quite good. Very basic...what I call good comfort food. DH really liked it; reminded him of his grandma. He told me a story of how his grandma had mades some and a UGA student was at their home eating and in all seriousness asked her how long it took her to split all those peas....LOL.


machriste said:


> You got me yearning for some; I've got some in the slow cooker for tomorrow night.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I feel like a learned a good bit but whether or not I'll retain it for when I need to know it is another matter. I've already schedule another one-on-one class for March 7th at 11 a.m. Did find out I'll have to redo ALL my folders but at least I know how to do it now. Do you have Smart Mail Folders on your computer? I learned how to use it today so I'm going to convert all my mail folders to Smart Mail Folders. It's pretty cool.


Angora1 said:


> Ok, computer wizard that you are now. Did you learn a whole lot? Hope you got all your questions answered. So great that you had these lessons.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear...but I'm much older than you are...you're the same age as my youngest son! So you have every reason to continue to eat as healthy as possible. When I was your age, I ate a lot better...I went on a low fat diet, started walking until I averaged about a mile a day. I lost 65 lb. and have managed to keep it almost all of it off. Glad I didn't gain too much of it back...Now I just can't eat as much as I'd like so that limits my food intake.
> Hugs,
> Junek


If I was a couple of decades older I would be less bothered by the fact that I should eat better. 
Talking of which I must head out soon for a walk and a coffee- at least I have got to the point that I normally just have the coffee. And as I have 3 things on this afternoon/evening if I don't go now I won't get it in.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have a cookbook you probably would love...called Comfort Foods...all the decadent goodies...chocolate this and that, fried this and that...everything all with 100% fat...in other words food recipes before everyone became so health conscience about cholesterol, etc. 


darowil said:


> Because it tastes nice! If left purely to taste I would much rather eat the rubbish.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


Hope you have managed to make decisions you are happy with- sound it if you are in good spirits. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is very appropriate for where I have been this last few days- fortunately my mood is lifting- despite Malama doing a no show- it is now after 1 30 pm., but maybe I should not give up hope yet. I've got a lot of washing done- and another large load in the machine- had a bit of panic when the dryer failed to start- couldn't find a reset button- so fiddled with the controls, and it is now running!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~just Goggle it....I'd type in "words for Lean On Me song"...see what shows up. Try variations of that.
> 
> BILL WITHERS LYRICS
> "Lean On Me"
> 
> Sometimes in our lives
> We all have pain, we all have sorrow
> But if we are wise
> We know that there's always tomorrow
> 
> Lean on me when you're not strong
> And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on
> For it won't be long
> 'Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on
> 
> Please, swallow your pride
> If I have things you need to borrow
> For no one can fill those of your needs
> That you won't let show
> 
> You just call on me, brother, when you need a hand
> We all need somebody to lean on
> I just might have a problem that you'll understand
> We all need somebody to lean on
> 
> Lean on me when you're not strong
> And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on
> For it won't be long
> 'Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on
> 
> You just call on me, brother, when you need a hand
> We all need somebody to lean on
> I just might have a problem that you'll understand
> We all need somebody to lean on
> 
> If there is a load
> You have to bear that you can't carry
> I'm right up the road, I'll share your load
> If you just call me
> 
> Call me (If you need a friend)
> Call me (Call me uh-huh)
> Call me (When you need a friend)
> Call me (If you ever need a friend)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me (If you need a friend)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me (Call me)
> Call me
> 
> Submit Corrections BILL WITHERS Lyrics A-Z Lyrics
> Writer(s): Stanley Wayne Mckenney, Harris Seaton, Bill Withers
> Copyright: Metronome Music, Interior Music Corp.
> 
> Powered by MusixMatch
> Share on www.amazon.comM
> 
> Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics] - YouTube
> ► 4:29► 4:29
> www.youtube.com/watch?v...‎
> YouTube
> Oct 10, 2009 - Uploaded by Aisha JR
> 
> ~~~hope these work for you. CArol il/oh


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a cookbook you probably would love...called Comfort Foods...all the decadent goodies...chocolate this and that, fried this and that...everything all with 100% fat...in other words food recipes before everyone became so health conscience about cholesterol, etc.


Sounds right up my alley!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm putting pockets on each of the bags so that the instructions can go in there. If the bags are kept as kits, then I'll use a heavy plastic in the pocket -- if the bags are just going to be used to sort the pieces by color, then the pockets can hold some of the other misc. pieces and I'll put the insructions in page protectors and in a 3-ring binder. Either way, I have the organization figured out. I wasn't able to find the exact colors -- but I figured red, brown, tan, green, blue, yellow and gray make a great start---got a really good deal on the material I found---it's almost like denim. Should be fun to make up and see it all come together.


Great. The twill will be sturdy for a long time, and I was thinking of a pocket too. I've always used color when organizing anything and even assigned colors to the files for work and here. Love the tie rack idea. You might consider staggering the cord lengths so the full bags nest well. Just a thought.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> We are so fortunate to have our children here, and grands.... But we are the ones that moved the family here. Now, we would really both like to relocate elsewhere but fear it may be too late. If the kids move away, I know we will as well... Not necessarily to where they are, just not here... It has been good, but there are things I would enjoy even more...and many things I miss.


I don't have that even- not close- And there is a sort of bonding for those who have survived the earthquakes of Christchurch. [where Bronwen and her family and her dad live] With my Dad gone the only thing that keeps me here emotionally is the slight chance that Fale may return.


----------



## Lurker 2

[metamucil]



thewren said:


> good afternoon - 26° - we are having a heat wave - blue sky with fluffy white clouds - sunshine - maybe I should break out the shorts and flips like sandy. lol
> 
> Bentley has a duzy of a cold - you can hear it when he makes his little baby noises. runny nose - the whole nine yards. he is on some meds so hopefully he will soon be back in the pink.
> 
> we were talking about peppers last week I think it was - our local Meijer's store has them 10 for $10.00 and the 11th one is free so actually 11/$10. I have an idea we will be eating raw peppers at Heidi's for a while. they are such a good snack. they also have v-8 juice 2/%5 - I love v-8 juice. I love juices - there is always several kinds in my frige - right now I am working on some Welch's grape juice.
> 
> I was watching dr ox the other day - I never watch afternoon tv but with the Olympics, etc I had the tv on. he was talking about fiber and how most people don't have enough fiber in their diet. I'm sure I don't and most juices don't have fiber in them so think I am going to add a dose of metamusal (?) three times a day to my juice - kill one two birds with one stone - get my fiber and my liquid intate at the same time. i'll be so healthy I won't be able to stand it. lol
> 
> I find the capsules helpful.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I know - here too. I solved the 1/2 empty tomato paste--- I found it in a tube at Tuesday Morning---it's wonderful!


We use the tubes as well and there are other things,,like basil. I keep a plastic cup in the door to hold them all. Haven't checked TM though. Find them at Central market! I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I was trying to be cute here Julie - I had not taked offense. I think your mother was as Edwardian as my parents - dad was the spanker - but one slap from mother was all you ever wanted - I was a slow learner. --- sam


I know- I was only half in jest though- some literally painful memories- and my little twin brothers managed to land several crimes on my doorstep!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> But, it sounds like you had contact with her and hopefully were able to learn where he's at and how he is doing---and you've shown to the family that your concern is still first and foremost with Fale.


Rookie, my point is it should not have had to have been me to make the phone call in the first place.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone. I've been missing in action for more than a week, so I have missed a lot of your news. I've quickly browsed this week's KTP and notice some lovely photos of adorable grandchildren and a cute new puppy. 
I've missed some birthdays so happy belated wishes to those who have been celebrating. 
To those with bad news re health issues, I wish you strength to face what lies ahead, and prayers for a return to good health soon. 
Hope all of you coping with floods, winds, and even more snow storms are safe and dry and warm. The weather news sounds all bad so please stay safe. Here in Sydney we have just had a wet weekend - our first real rain since Christmas. What a treat it has been! Fortunately, no flooding like Adelaide had to cope with. Even some of our drought affected areas in the far west had some drenching rain. Not enough to break the drought but a welcome respite for a couple of hours.
My knitting has come to a complete halt for a couple of weeks. I've been too tired (and it's been too hot) to knit after a day at work, and weekends have been too busy with major work happening around the house. Hopefully, everything will settle down in a couple of weeks and I will feel like taking up my needles again. I'll have to - I need to get my squares finished and in the post!
Last time I posted photos of a gorge through the bush near where we live. Today's photos are in the same bush valley but some distance north of the gorge. It is a great boating spot and a relaxing spot for a barbecue or picnic. Some good restaurants down there, especially for fish and chips and all things seafood. One particularly fancy restaurant is only accessible by boat or seaplane - needless to say, we have never eaten there! Enjoy the photos and I'll go back to read a little more of all that I have missed. Even if I am not on here commenting, I often think of you all and wonder how everyone is getting on. {{{{{Hugs to all}}}}} from Denise in Sydney


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> A city about 40 miles from me, scheduled this past Sat. as a make-up day for the days missed for snow. It amazed me how much this upset parents. They were outraged. In fact,one of them posted on a tv station's FB page, that they should just forgive the 3 days they have to make up. Seemed to have no understanding that by state law, they have to go at least 180 days.
> When I was growing up....we would go to school a lot of Sat.'s to make up for snow days. I don't remember a big to-do over it.
> Times sure have changed.
> Junek


Growing up in the Midwest, there were a certain no. of snow days figured into the count. If we exceeded it, we had to make up the days but we never went on a Sat. The school year was extended.

It seems a strange thing for parent's to complain about Sat. But then I thought about it. Kids are so programmed these days and week-end time so often taken up with sports and other activities. All of these things cost a lot of money and absences don't bring a refund and the facilities are scheduled to hilt so making up competitions near impossible. I guess I would vote for a longer year and leave the kid's there week-end breaks...... I know that Livey has several out-of-town activities and it would cost hundreds of dollars in airline tickets, hotels, etc. if she were to have to stay home and cost them big national points and titles to not be able to compete.... In fact, for her, it would be so costly, I know they would opt to skip school that day. Also, her dad is out of town all week, so it is the only time the whole family is together, as long as mom isn't flying!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> oh yes - that would be great Julie --- sam we have little cubes - I cannot think of the name - they come in chicken, beef and vegetable that you can add to things to boost the flavor but they are fairly salty.


2 lb veal knuckle [I would use a beef bone]
2 qts water
1 teaspoon salt
1 dessertspoon white vinegar, or lemon juice
1 onion
1 stick celery
1/2 teaspoon white peppercorns {we can usually only get black}
Small strip lemon rind
1 bay leaf

Method
scrape bones and remove fat and marrow- wash in hot water. Put in pan with the water and salt. Soak for half hour. Bring very slowly to simmering point and simmer 1 hour. Add the vegetables whole, and simmer further 3 hours. Strain through a metal sieve and cool it. Any remaining meat may be used in any dish calling for cooked meat. 
The bones can be boiled again with gristle, raw skin and trimmings from any kind of meat. 
Clean peelings of turnip, carrots, mushrooms. 
Salt, 
1 outside stick of celery
1 onion and 1 bay leaf

The method says to break or chop the bones. cover with cold water. Add the vegetables, including some outer brown skin of onion, if a brown stock is required. Simmer at least 3 hours. without a lid, on top heat OR covered in a slow oven.
Bones may be cooked until soft and porous- they should crumble when crushed. but need to be strained off. It will keep for 24 hours without refrigeration or up to 3 days in a fridge. 
In warm weather it must be used straight away.
Any fat on top should be skimmed off- can be used to cook meat.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to you, Rookie, & Julie...I took bits and pieces from everyone's recipe and made the soup. Had never made it before and it turned out quite good. Very basic...what I call good comfort food. DH really liked it; reminded him of his grandma. He told me a story of how his grandma had mades some and a UGA student was at their home eating and in all seriousness asked her how long it took her to split all those peas....LOL.


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's a shame since she seemed so sympathetic to the problem a while back. And even more of a shame that all of the in-laws seem determined to keep the two of you apart. Keeps me wondering how they can keep doing something that seems so obviously to be against the law.
> I can understand your anger.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I nearly blurted to Fofoa that I am going to the law- but fortunately managed to hold my tongue. I think it is wisest to know where I stand first. Roll on March when I can get the printer going again! Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> half milk and half cream - comes in a container with "half and half" printed on it. a lot of people - including my mother - use it is coffee. i love it on oatmeal. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> So, this is the first time back on since I popped in on page 7. Needless to say I have yet to figure out what all the chatter is this week.
> I have been working on the crocodile stitch. I watched a video tutorial. It turned out much easier then I was anticipating. Isn't that the way it usually goes?
> Well I am off to check on my meatballs. Made a bunch so I can freeze some for another day.
> Know I think of you all and pray the very best in your lives.
> Hugs


That is such a pretty stitch and would look like so,many different things, depending on color. You've got it down perfect....


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - why did he move to new Zealand? --- sam


British Agriculture was in a parlous state after the War- as much of the country was- rationing had not long been quit- we did have the new Queen- but I think it was the greener grass- and warmer climate, after spending 5 years in North Africa, the Middle East and Iraq.
Also he had turned down a medal- it is all under the secrecy act, but his Papa would not have been very thrilled about his favourite son's conscience act. [I don't know the details but he was pretty disgusted with the behaviour of his senior officer, who got a higher grade gong]


----------



## Dreamweaver

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


Yes, it does take some serious thinking. DD did so much research and then changed Dr. to get the procedure she wanted. Once the decision is made though, it is a relief to have plan and go forward. You can start accepting things in your mind.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like you are rather gifted with languages. I do believe learning another language earlier really helps. For me learning German in my late 40's early 50's was like hitting my head against a brick wall over and over and taking down the loosened bricks one by one. But then the motivation was there since I was there 8 yrs. and everyone else spoke German. English is not spoken in the little neighborhoods as everyone thinks. Sort of like learning Spanish in school and then never using it. One tends to forget it. I had a lot of motivation to learn. Boy did I study hard. From the moment I woke up till I fell asleep. Total immersion is certainly a motivation.


Not as skilled as I would like- you would know how hard it is to follow when people are talking fast!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~(re Julie's frustration with Fale's family)....I agree. It is so puzzling, and heart-breaking. It just does not make sense to me. Do you think they are upset that you are not Samoan?


Lupe said she never thought we would last, when I was in Sydney last year. Now it seems she is trying to stop the relationship totally. That I am a 'palagi' is definitely part of the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love that positive attitude!


I am trying to keep positive!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


So glad to hear that you are keeping your spirits up!


----------



## pammie1234

I am about 38 pages behind! I guess I'll try to gradually catch up. My family left around 4:30, and I'm tired! I kept the two boys today and my sis and BIL spent time with their other GC. Both boys have been coughing and the baby ran a little fever last night. Seemed fine today, but DS called and both had fever. The 2 year-old had about 100 and the 11 month old's got up to 104! Luckily the meds got it down to 101 quickly. I just hate it for them. It is no fun to be sick. I hope no one catches it! I think I'm going to bed, so until tomorrow!


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action for more than a week, so I have missed a lot of your news. I've quickly browsed this week's KTP and notice some lovely photos of adorable grandchildren and a cute new puppy.
> I've missed some birthdays so happy belated wishes to those who have been celebrating.
> To those with bad news re health issues, I wish you strength to face what lies ahead, and prayers for a return to good health soon.
> Hope all of you coping with floods, winds, and even more snow storms are safe and dry and warm. The weather news sounds all bad so please stay safe. Here in Sydney we have just had a wet weekend - our first real rain since Christmas. What a treat it has been! Fortunately, no flooding like Adelaide had to cope with. Even some of our drought affected areas in the far west had some drenching rain. Not enough to break the drought but a welcome respite for a couple of hours.
> My knitting has come to a complete halt for a couple of weeks. I've been too tired (and it's been too hot) to knit after a day at work, and weekends have been too busy with major work happening around the house. Hopefully, everything will settle down in a couple of weeks and I will feel like taking up my needles again. I'll have to - I need to get my squares finished and in the post!
> Last time I posted photos of a gorge through the bush near where we live. Today's photos are in the same bush valley but some distance north of the gorge. It is a great boating spot and a relaxing spot for a barbecue or picnic. Some good restaurants down there, especially for fish and chips and all things seafood. One particularly fancy restaurant is only accessible by boat or seaplane - needless to say, we have never eaten there! Enjoy the photos and I'll go back to read a little more of all that I have missed. Even if I am not on here commenting, I often think of you all and wonder how everyone is getting on. {{{{{Hugs to all}}}}} from Denise in Sydney


What a lovely place. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Since I've started spinning I learned that worsted is a method of spinning with top (combed fiber run through a diz) Since then, I've heard that it has, over time, become a weight of yarn, but I'd be interested in others' opinions too.


we used to have Worsted Mills, but never has it become a weight here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to you, Rookie, & Julie...I took bits and pieces from everyone's recipe and made the soup. Had never made it before and it turned out quite good. Very basic...what I call good comfort food. DH really liked it; reminded him of his grandma. He told me a story of how his grandma had mades some and a UGA student was at their home eating and in all seriousness asked her how long it took her to split all those peas....LOL.


 :thumbup: Glad it worked!


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> . Here in Sydney we have just had a wet weekend - our first real rain since Christmas. What a treat it has been! Fortunately, no flooding like Adelaide had to cope with. Even some of our drought affected areas in the far west had some drenching rain. Not enough to break the drought but a welcome respite for a couple of hours.
> My knitting has come to a complete halt for a couple of weeks.
> One particularly fancy restaurant is only accessible by boat or seaplane - needless to say, we have never eaten there!


So glad you all finally have a little relief on the weather. It is always a challenge to knit in heat. I tend to do cotton or small projects then.

Love your pictures. There was a place in the middle of a lake where the very nice restaurant was only reachable by boat. I did eat there once.... Lovely, except my date are his steak so rare, I was sure it was raw!!!!! Soon learned that he and I were not compatible on other levels as well!!!!! Still, a beautiful place to dine.


----------



## nittergma

It would be very interesting to see one of those mills.
I guess that's where the confusion lies. Do your yarn sizes go by plies? I just bought yarn that said medium on the label and it looks the same size as our worsted, maybe they're getting away from that term


Lurker 2 said:


> we used to have Worsted Mills, but never has it become a weight here.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> 2 lb veal knuckle [I would use a beef bone]
> 2 qts water
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 dessertspoon white vinegar, or lemon juice
> 1 onion
> 1 stick celery
> 1/2 teaspoon white peppercorns {we can usually only get black}
> Small strip lemon rind
> 1 bay leaf
> 
> Method
> scrape bones and remove fat and marrow- wash in hot water. Put in pan with the water and salt. Soak for half hour. Bring very slowly to simmering point and simmer 1 hour. Add the vegetables whole, and simmer further 3 hours. Strain through a metal sieve and cool it. Any remaining meat may be used in any dish calling for cooked meat.
> The bones can be boiled again with gristle, raw skin and trimmings from any kind of meat.
> Clean peelings of turnip, carrots, mushrooms.
> Salt,
> 1 outside stick of celery
> 1 onion and 1 bay leaf
> 
> The method says to break or chop the bones. cover with cold water. Add the vegetables, including some outer brown skin of onion, if a brown stock is required. Simmer at least 3 hours. without a lid, on top heat OR covered in a slow oven.
> Bones may be cooked until soft and porous- they should crumble when crushed. but need to be strained off. It will keep for 24 hours without refrigeration or up to 3 days in a fridge.
> In warm weather it must be used straight away.
> Any fat on top should be skimmed off- can be used to cook meat.


Yummy, sounds good, will have to try it.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> It would be very interesting to see one of those mills.
> I guess that's where the confusion lies. Do your yarn sizes go by plies? I just bought yarn that said medium on the label and it looks the same size as our worsted, maybe they're getting away from that term


we usually talk in plies- but the actual number of strands plied can be quite deceptive- the 8 ply yarn I am working with when I get off this computer is actually 3 strands. It is also known as DK and is marginally lighter than most American worsted weights.
The mills closed decades ago.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I bet you won't complain of a headache when this is offered. --- sam
> 
> Better Than Sex Cake
> 
> Yield: 10 to 12 servings
> Ingredients:
> 1 box devil's food cake mix
> 1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
> 1 (12-ounce) jar caramel ice cream topping
> 8 ounces Cool Whip
> ½-1 cup Heath toffee bits
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Bake the cake according to the directions on the box.
> 2. Remove the cake from the oven and immediately poke holes all over the top using either the bottom of a wooden spoon, a skewer or a fork.
> 3. In a medium bowl, stir together the sweetened condensed milk and caramel sauce, then slowly drizzle the mixture all over the cake. Allow the cake to cool completely at room temperature, then refrigerate for at least 1 hour.
> 4. Spread the Cool Whip over the top of the cake, top with the Heath toffee bits and refrigerate again for 1 hour. Serve cold and refrigerate any leftovers.
> http://www.browneyedbaker.com/2013/06/04/better-than-sex-cake-recip
> .


I might, a sugar induced headache. Tee hee hee 
:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Yummy, sounds good, will have to try it.


It is really the starting point for the soup recipe I quoted earlier- I should have been more explicit.


----------



## Dreamweaver

DH has reached Santa Fe, He didn't even realize he had forgotten shirts! The drive was good until the last 20 miles. Our friend's place is straight up a dirt road....and their are huge winds right now so all the Aspens are really quaking. 

I did nothing all day.... Slept and watched Olympics. Better get in a grove tomorrow!!! Dinner started out healthy with leftover shrimp,and pasta. Then I found the can of French Fried Onions! No redeeming value at all but so good! All the talk of egg sandwiched has me thinking that may be dinner tomorrow after a bread run... Or a fluffy omelette.... If I don't make it to the store.

Watching the ice dancing... So far, it is much better than the men's program on Friday....

I think I will finish my boot cuff tonight so I can take along....


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> If the American contingent can't cope with that conversion I think that is their problem- they ought to know the measures are short. but at least it doesn't follow with the weights- and as Dave used to point out- it is a lot of work producing receipts for every system.


Me, I think the fun is in using the given amounts in your own measuring system. Because you get some interesting results, and it usually works out.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> A city about 40 miles from me, scheduled this past Sat. as a make-up day for the days missed for snow. It amazed me how much this upset parents. They were outraged. In fact,one of them posted on a tv station's FB page, that they should just forgive the 3 days they have to make up. Seemed to have no understanding that by state law, they have to go at least 180 days.
> When I was growing up....we would go to school a lot of Sat.'s to make up for snow days. I don't remember a big to-do over it.
> Times sure have changed.
> Junek


Here it is mandatory to have 200 school days.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> [metamucil]
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> good afternoon - 26° - we are having a heat wave - blue sky with fluffy white clouds - sunshine - maybe I should break out the shorts and flips like sandy. lol
> 
> Bentley has a duzy of a cold - you can hear it when he makes his little baby noises. runny nose - the whole nine yards. he is on some meds so hopefully he will soon be back in the pink.
> 
> we were talking about peppers last week I think it was - our local Meijer's store has them 10 for $10.00 and the 11th one is free so actually 11/$10. I have an idea we will be eating raw peppers at Heidi's for a while. they are such a good snack. they also have v-8 juice 2/%5 - I love v-8 juice. I love juices - there is always several kinds in my frige - right now I am working on some Welch's grape juice.
> 
> I was watching dr ox the other day - I never watch afternoon tv but with the Olympics, etc I had the tv on. he was talking about fiber and how most people don't have enough fiber in their diet. I'm sure I don't and most juices don't have fiber in them so think I am going to add a dose of metamusal (?) three times a day to my juice - kill one two birds with one stone - get my fiber and my liquid intate at the same time. i'll be so healthy I won't be able to stand it. lol
> 
> I find the capsules helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> The metamucil has really helped me - I have two scoops every morning with a glass of orange juice and it is really making me feel better in every way. I would highly recommend it. It doesn't taste at all bad and I don't mind mixing it with orange juice which gives me some vitamin c too. I would certainly recommend you try it Sam but give yourself a t least three weeks to get it working properly. takes a little while. I wish I had been on it years ago.
> 
> When I had my lower GI the specialist put me on it as I also have a very small ulcer and it has made life much better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> I hope your roof never does take off, ours did a few years ago and you wouldn't believe the mess! We had to get our bedroom completely remade (it was the room directly underneath the dormer roof that ended up in the garden) and another four rooms had some sort of damage. Then our builder turned out to be a cowboy and a year later we had to get the roof completely redone properly. Insurance paid for the first lot, but we had to stump up for the second as the original 'builder' went bust and it really wasn't worth trying to pursue him through the courts. Hey ho, it's all behind us now. At the time people couldn't understand how I could be so calm about it all, but the year before this happened DS#1's then girlfriend had committed suicide and he was so devastated that I was afraid for him too. Having come through that, the roof coming off was nothing! :lol: Thankfully it has all worked out for DS#1 and he is now the very proud daddy of 'our boy'.


Luke is adorable, couldn't see the video but sounded like lots of fun


----------



## Railyn

When we lived in Germany, I tried very hard to learn German but was miserable at it. I have decided that I don't hear vowels clearly. A few years ago, I was working in a nursing home that had a number of deaf residents and I picked up sign language easily. Admittedly I wasn't good but I could communicate some with them. One of my proud " moments was when I "called" Bingo in Sign Language. I had 
concrentate very hard but I did it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> I might, a sugar induced headache. Tee hee hee
> :lol:


I make this but without the condensed milk & it is still good


----------



## tami_ohio

I'm finally checking in. Prayers for all, stay safe, stay warm/cool, dry/wet as the case may be.

Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

Valerie, I have been thinking of you & hope all goes well with your decisions for treatment options.

Nicho, great photos, what a beautiful area you live in.

Evelyn, your crocodile stitch looks great, I have not tried that yet but have seen photos of lovely slippers & booties made from that pattern.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I nearly blurted to Fofoa that I am going to the law- but fortunately managed to hold my tongue. I think it is wisest to know where I stand first. Roll on March when I can get the printer going again! Thanks for the hugs!


That was a wise decision on your part. No need to tell them anything at this stage. Sorry your visitor didn't get there. Have you asked the Minister at the church if he has or knows anyone who could let you have aBible in Samoan? Sometimes another service in your own language may be more comforting for you, as you found this week. We are all rooting for you. Take care.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> When we lived in Germany, I tried very hard to learn German but was miserable at it. I have decided that I don't hear vowels clearly. A few years ago, I was working in a nursing home that had a number of deaf residents and I picked up sign language easily. Admittedly I wasn't good but I could communicate some with them. One of my proud " moments was when I "called" Bingo in Sign Language. I had
> concrentate very hard but I did it.


Sign language is used for so many things now. I would love to know it.... (My German is so limited... Might as well not even claim it....)


----------



## tami_ohio

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> On a serious note may I ask my fellow KTPR's to keep my daughter and SIL in prayer. My DD is having an operation in Boston on the 20th and her new husband is having an operation on his eye the same day. He has very bad Glaucoma and just had cataract surgery that didn't quite get it all, so has to have repeat surgery. They just got married this past October. Of course I am very concerned for them. Thank you all in advance for your listening ears.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Jodi, prayers are sent!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Do you want the children's pattern or the adult version? My mom has been making that pattern since the 1960's and I have made so many of them over the years as well. They are done on 2 needles with two strands of worsted weight yarn. Super warm and easy to make. I did 8 rows on one in less than 20 minutes this morning before heading into work.


Me, too, please? A group of us make hats and mittens for the local hospital ER and a children's home. These sound really fast and easy, which is just what I need. Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Pacer, glad you have the car back!


----------



## iamsam

thanks darowil - i will keep it open also --- sam



darowil said:


> http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
> this is a very easy one to use I find and I always have it open


----------



## iamsam

that looks like a lovely location for a vacation - thanks for sharing the pictures nicho. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action for more than a week, so I have missed a lot of your news. I've quickly browsed this week's KTP and notice some lovely photos of adorable grandchildren and a cute new puppy.
> I've missed some birthdays so happy belated wishes to those who have been celebrating.
> To those with bad news re health issues, I wish you strength to face what lies ahead, and prayers for a return to good health soon.
> Hope all of you coping with floods, winds, and even more snow storms are safe and dry and warm. The weather news sounds all bad so please stay safe. Here in Sydney we have just had a wet weekend - our first real rain since Christmas. What a treat it has been! Fortunately, no flooding like Adelaide had to cope with. Even some of our drought affected areas in the far west had some drenching rain. Not enough to break the drought but a welcome respite for a couple of hours.
> My knitting has come to a complete halt for a couple of weeks. I've been too tired (and it's been too hot) to knit after a day at work, and weekends have been too busy with major work happening around the house. Hopefully, everything will settle down in a couple of weeks and I will feel like taking up my needles again. I'll have to - I need to get my squares finished and in the post!
> Last time I posted photos of a gorge through the bush near where we live. Today's photos are in the same bush valley but some distance north of the gorge. It is a great boating spot and a relaxing spot for a barbecue or picnic. Some good restaurants down there, especially for fish and chips and all things seafood. One particularly fancy restaurant is only accessible by boat or seaplane - needless to say, we have never eaten there! Enjoy the photos and I'll go back to read a little more of all that I have missed. Even if I am not on here commenting, I often think of you all and wonder how everyone is getting on. {{{{{Hugs to all}}}}} from Denise in Sydney


----------



## tami_ohio

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, slept in today,  feeling tired took Meds. Not happy right now, will try to keep up, so tired but will hang in there with the Meds. LOL, so time for more coffee and a little breakfast. The good thing is I can still pray, :-D
> So praying all are safe with the storms, rain or snow, blessing of healing and strength, may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like you are rather gifted with languages. I do believe learning another language earlier really helps. For me learning German in my late 40's early 50's was like hitting my head against a brick wall over and over and taking down the loosened bricks one by one. But then the motivation was there since I was there 8 yrs. and everyone else spoke German. English is not spoken in the little neighborhoods as everyone thinks. Sort of like learning Spanish in school and then never using it. One tends to forget it. I had a lot of motivation to learn. Boy did I study hard. From the moment I woke up till I fell asleep. Total immersion is certainly a motivation.


~~~I spent a long summer in Germany in '65. Alsmot every conversation turned into a German lesson. Most of the people around me knew very little English and I knew little German. I knew I had made a break through when I woke up and realized I had dreamt in German!


----------



## iamsam

guess what i just found in my email - another recipe --- sam

Slow-Cooker Ham and Bean Soup

What you'll need
	1 large onion or shallot
	3 ribs celery, cut into slices
	3 large carrots, peeled and sliced
	garlic - I used one teaspoon diced garlic from the jar. Use 3 to 4 cloves if using fresh
	5 cups pre-soaked white beans or 3 cans of white beans
	2 teaspoons cumin
	1 teaspoon paprika
	1/4 teaspoon white pepper
	optional - one bay leaf - remove before eating
	4 cups chicken or vegetable broth - low sodium
	3 cups water
	1 can fire roasted diced tomatoes (14.5oz)
	2 cups chopped ham

Helpful Tip:
If you're using canned beans, you could probably cut the cooking time down by 4 hours, although longer will still be fine. Soaked beans take longer to cook. I used my hand blender to "blend" my soup as I would for split pea, but it's not necessary, I was just trying to be fancy.

Notes:
Don't make the mistake of thinking you need to add salt or more spices. The ham in my recipe added more than enough flavor. Regular diced tomatoes can also be used. I had fire roasted on hand. Keep in mind that fire roasted diced tomatoes have "black marks" which may turn off picky eaters.

Variations:

You can use a ham hock for flavor and remove it before serving your soup.

How to make it

1.	If you desire, you can sauté your garlic, carrots, celery, and onion in olive oil in a sauté pan before adding to the slow-cooker. I've done it both ways.

2.	If you've sautéd your veggies, place them in your slow cooker. Place all other items in your slow cooker and stir to mix up the spices.

3.	Plug your slow cooker in (I can't tell you how many times I've forgotten this step), turn on high for 8-9 hours, and go on with your day.

Serves 6-8

http://spoonful.com/recipes/slow-cooker-ham-and-bean-soup?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulSlowCooker|Hero|HamAndBeanSoup||021614|||famM|


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying to keep positive!


~~~YEA :!: YEA :!: YEA :!: keep it up :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Junelouise

Angora1 said:


> I hope you don't have damage. If you have been using the drops, hopefully, you will be ok. Hey, maybe I need cataracts removed. I have them but the Dr. said they aren't bad enough to remove yet. At least I won't be afraid when I have it done. Good luck with the eyesight. You must have the more dangerous form of glaucoma that they are doing the surgery.


Not sure if more dangerous..I have open angle glaucoma, which they told me years ago there was no surgery for..only closed angle. Now he says there is surgery for my glaucoma, probably because my field tests are horrible..lost a lot of my periphial vision. I think he figures since he is already there for the cataracts he will do the glaucoma surgery and see if it helps.

June


----------



## Glennys 2

Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


----------



## Junelouise

jknappva said:


> I've never understood waiting to do cataract surgery. As soon as my eye dr. saw mine, he sent me to the eye surgeon. I thought I just needed my glasses changed but it was the cataracts.
> JK


I had my optometrist strengthen my eye prescription because the last time they lowered it and I could not read the high up signs in Walmart anymore. I suffered for a year then demanded stronger glasses, but did not make much difference. Yes, my eye doctor said 9 months before he could do the surgery, but it has to do with the medical system here only allows so many surgeries and there is a 9 month wait.

June


----------



## Dreamweaver

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


Prayers for her comfort and hope her passing is peaceful and pain free. Comfort and peace for you as well.


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> is that knit or crochet? --- sam


It is crochet Sam. I have yet to learn to knit. Maybe this will be the year.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great Bend where the sun is shinning deceptively. It is -16c/3f at 7:52am.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and hugs for all.


Didn't anyone tell Dobby that he isn't allowed to strike. Mind you, my house elf is me, boo hoo


----------



## iamsam

i think i missed your first posting junelouise and i am sorry - but - welcome to the knitting tea party - we will be here all week so do stop in as often as you can. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sending you mountains of positive healing energy for the best ever result from your surgery. --- sam



Junelouise said:


> Not sure if more dangerous..I have open angle glaucoma, which they told me years ago there was no surgery for..only closed angle. Now he says there is surgery for my glaucoma, probably because my field tests are horrible..lost a lot of my periphial vision. I think he figures since he is already there for the cataracts he will do the glaucoma surgery and see if it helps.
> 
> June


----------



## iamsam

absolutely glennys 2 - soothing energy to Kathy and a prayer for an easy passing. healing energy coming to you to comfort you in this loss of a friend. --- sam



Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


----------



## iamsam

how is your husband's dental program coming - i think he has had some teeth pulled - you could learn to knit while you waited in the waiting room for him. --- sam



EJS said:


> It is crochet Sam. I have yet to learn to knit. Maybe this will be the year.


----------



## Railyn

The dishwasher needs to be loaded and then off to bed. I am pleased to report that Ray seems to be getting a little better each day. I am pleased. I have started the program getting ready for the radio-active thyroid. It takes awhile to get the body rid of iodine and that is the key to the procedure. I am very comfortable with my decision and like the doctor I was referred to so things are OK. We have had a tough start to this year but we know God is in charge of our lives so are at peace.


----------



## Patches39

tami_ohio said:


> Jodi, prayers are sent!


I join you in prayer


----------



## Patches39

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


prayers going up now


----------



## busyworkerbee

Oh boy. Watching mid afternoon news and awfully glad I don't live with that sort of snow weather hitting US, Canada, England and Japan. Saw some footage of people trying to drive without snow chains/tires and not getting too far. Mind you black ice caused by flooding also horrible.

Mind you, mentally helps me cool off as temps hit 37C here north of Brisbane a little earlier. Do not think it will get below 30C tonight but waiting for some wet to arrive. Hopefully not as much as hit Adelaide recently.

For those in the snowy areas, please stay safe and warm. Sam, that means inside where it is warm, let the grandkids come to you. 

For those in wet areas, don't forget the rather unfashionable rain boots and umbrellas and take care of your footing.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


May the Angels wrap her in their wings.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> I tried to learn Spanish the few years I was in TX. Did NOT take long for me to learn that I'm never going to speak more than English....just can't get my mind around another language and tongue around more than one.
> JK


When I studied Italian many years ago, mental retention and understanding of what was spoken did not hold real well. But the word for refridgerator stuck for some reason, I think because of the first syllable.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It was actually a work issue- she tries to keep from working on the Sabbath- but work was very busy because of the Rugby Nines that are being played so she had had to give who ever it was advice on the problem. Island Time- Maori Time - Samoa Time are all well known- things happen when it is the right time for everyone!


Definitely an island thing! We have Alderney Time, sometimes termed "ish" as in "11 ish" etc. Someone used to make and sell clocks that went backwards, with the dial reversed too so they did indicate the correct time if you read them properly, and that was supposed to be Alderney time. Most of the time we moan about getting workmen to come when they have promised to - and if they've said eg 'Tuesday', we say 'which week?'


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


What a wonderful haul! Can I borrow Brantley, please? I could do with a skilled bargain hunter....


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I started learning Samoan at 46- was good at French at school- enjoyed German but had only one year, took three years Latin- Maori I started learning at 11 (French at 9) I find I am much more able in Maori- I can follow the conversation so much more easily- I am sure that is explained by my earlier exposure to the language. A lot of the time at church I am listening to the flow of the language. I do at least know what is being talked about- but it is very hard to follow the actual discussion.


You are quite a linguist, Julie! Does Maori have a lot in common with Samoan?
I learnt German and Russian in school, but have forgotten a lot by now, especially the Russian as I rarely use it. Seems such a waste.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That was a wise decision on your part. No need to tell them anything at this stage. Sorry your visitor didn't get there. Have you asked the Minister at the church if he has or knows anyone who could let you have aBible in Samoan? Sometimes another service in your own language may be more comforting for you, as you found this week. We are all rooting for you. Take care.


Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


----------



## TNS

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


Thanks for dropping us a line, and may you continue to feel positive, and sure of our support.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
> it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


So glad you got your visitor after all, and sounds like you got on well.


----------



## angelam

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


Good to see you Valerie. I'm sure you have been bombarded with information, and decisions to make till your head spins. Rest assured that whatever decisions you do make, we are all here to support you along the way. It will be lovely to hear from you whenever you feel like it, but please don't worry about trying to keep up here - I've found that almost impossible! Lots of love x


----------



## angelam

Today's photos are in the same bush valley but some distance north of the gorge. It is a great boating spot and a relaxing spot for a barbecue or picnic. Some good restaurants down there, especially for fish and chips and all things seafood. One particularly fancy restaurant is only accessible by boat or seaplane - needless to say, we have never eaten there! Enjoy the photos and I'll go back to read a little more of all that I have missed. Even if I am not on here commenting, I often think of you all and wonder how everyone is getting on. {{{{{Hugs to all}}}}} from Denise in Sydney[/quote]

Looks like another idyllic spot! Thank you for bringing a bit more of sunny Australia to our (soggy) doorsteps. x


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Luke is adorable. So happy that DS#1 made it through the devastation of his loss and now has a wonderful family to love and care for. Luke is truly a gift of life to be enjoyed as are all of our families.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.

Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.

Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.

Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all

Monday photos......


----------



## PurpleFi

EJS said:


> So, this is the first time back on since I popped in on page 7. Needless to say I have yet to figure out what all the chatter is this week.
> I have been working on the crocodile stitch. I watched a video tutorial. It turned out much easier then I was anticipating. Isn't that the way it usually goes?
> Well I am off to check on my meatballs. Made a bunch so I can freeze some for another day.
> Know I think of you all and pray the very best in your lives.
> Hugs


I just love that stitch, brilliant. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure if Gwen posted but South Carolina had an Earthquake last night, only a 4.1 magnitude but was felt in Athens, also through the Atlanta, GAarea and all the way to Alabama, also into North Carolina. Daniel called and asked if I felt the ground shake, he lives about a 30 min drive from the epicenter. He said at first they thought something had exploded near them, he's never felt an earthquake before. Mother Nature is really beating us up lately with all the snow and ice for days on end now an earthquake, one wonders what is going to be next! I'm past ready for spring :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


 :shock: :shock: Good heavens!


----------



## sugarsugar

Good morning Purple... is it a bit drier there now? Love your bulbs.


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> I have found that if I sit here at the desk I can hang my bag on a knob which gives it just enough drape that I'm able to pull from the skein without a hassle, put a binder clip on the edge of the table and run the yarn though it.. and he cannot see it or even reach it :-D


Good thinking!! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sugar, yes it is a bit drier although we are expexcting more rain this week. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


She is very very cute! A real sweetie.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sugar, yes it is a bit drier although we are expexcting more rain this week. xx


Golly, and we havent had rain for so long. My lawn? Ha Ha.. no I mean the yard with the cracks and brown crunchy stuff. LOL.
It is so dry everywhere here. A cooler week here this week... between 20c and 26c each day. I even had a cardigan on this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> oh yes - that would be great Julie --- sam we have little cubes - I cannot think of the name - they come in chicken, beef and vegetable that you can add to things to boost the flavor but they are fairly salty.


I couldn't think of the name either and then suddenly today I remembered soup bouillon cubes. Yes, they are pretty salty. Funny how words are just buried under the layers of all our knowledge and it takes a while to resurface them.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, and we havent had rain for so long. My lawn? Ha Ha.. no I mean the yard with the cracks and brown crunchy stuff. LOL.
> It is so dry everywhere here. A cooler week here this week... between 20c and 26c each day. I even had a cardigan on this morning.


We don't have a lawn any more, just lots of moss, but at least it's green!


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nittergma...encircling prayers and energies around you, your brother, and your son...and the family...wrapped in healing & consoling care. Take care....


From me too ....


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> We don't have a lawn any more, just lots of moss, but at least it's green!


 :thumbup: And soft! At least I still have some colour around by the way of flowers that havent been burnt. . . Petunias etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, that spritzer sounds lovely. I only have blueberries and blackberries at the moment but can try it with them too and get raspberries next time I am out. I have been doing this with red grape juice that I get from this local producer. So refreshing. Thank you for the compliment on my knitting and soon to be cross-stitching.

KateB...Regarding awful boss that got sacked. Every once in a while there is justice.

Julie...I am so glad Malama was able to come visit. It is so good to be able to be with other people in person. I must apologize as I have not kept up with KTP for a long time now and I miss big gaps. Really do care about you dear and send you Big Hugs. 
Thanks for the tips about the yarn.
Oh yes, so much harder with foreign languages when spoken quickly and also on the phone.

For all those suffering with depression, I pray you will be able to get outside if the weather allows. I found that volunteering really helped me. Perhaps not when you are in the throes of grieving a death as one needs time to heal. Another thought is the natural light bulbs as we are so deprived of real sunlight and vitamin D3. This is in addition to medication if one needs it. My heart just goes out so to all of you for depression is awful and sometimes the old' pull yourself up by the boot straps just doesn't work. It is a natural part of life when we are grieving or comes and goes like the seasons, but when it stays, there is help. When one is living in chronic pain it can be a side effect of that too. So many reasons, but whatever the cause, you are not alone and do get the help you need. Patches, so glad you are going to try the doctor's help. A week may not be long enough though. At least 3 weeks as sometimes the meds take a while to work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...So glad you didn't tell Fofoa about going to the law. This would definitely be to your disadvantage. Wise move and I know it was hard not to say it :thumbup:

Your photos of the moon must have been in last week's KTP??? Don't go searching for where they are, my fault for not keeping up, but they did sound lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> some would have been nice.
> Only a couple more months to go- wonder if they will induce her if she continues to be sick? But it sound slike it is not as bed as it was, though still an issue. Has she moved back with you yet?


No not yet... however she has been coming over few times a week and doing bits and pieces in DS ex room... now future babies room.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 37 and falling asleep here. Going now... take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Shirley, you are not late, and thank you so much for the beautiful spring flowers. I haven't seen this work before, and it's just as impressive as the others you have shared. I love the tree bark and the poppies, I love it ALL.


Yes, Birthday posts from Shirley sure take the cake!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.


----------



## nittergma

Thank you. Our son seems a little better lately.


sugarsugar said:


> From me too ....


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Thank you. Our son seems a little better lately.


So glad to hear this. Continued thoughts and prayers.

I see where you are spinning. What a wonderful peaceful thing to do and it must help you when under such stress. Spinning and knitting can be so relaxing. Of course, that might not work if doing lace, but then lace would take your mind off things as you have to focus so much. What kind of spinning wheel do you have?


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> The dr. told my BIL that it would be about 2 weeks before he really saw a difference with his depression medicine. He's been able to go without them for a long time...he only needed them for about a year until he could handle things on his own again. Now he's fine. So give the medicine time to work.
> Hugs, Sister of my heart.
> Junek


I was warned it would be about 3 weeks. Not at a point to go off completely as the brain chemicals are still very off and need the help. I found that I noticed a difference after about 2 weeks. I have noticed that if I run out, I have a few days before it starts to affect me noticeably.

It also helps me to see a councellor on a regular basis, so if you have that chance, go see one. Mine also encouraged me to find things to do outside the house as being stuck at home at Mum's beck and call was causing some issues. When I am not doing paid work (less often than I would like) I get to as many knit and natters for K4BN as I can and go to a regular craft group.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cmaliza...How are repairs to the roof coming? I'm wondering if water had been getting in there for years and rotted out the wood. Have you found the cause yet. Amazing nobody was hurt. Just an awful thing to happen in such cold weather. Hugs dear and hope you are able to stay warm. I know it is something that can be fixed, but an awful feeling to have that happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma

The dog will be arriving in about an hour. Now we will have to shovel a spot for him to go or he will be buried. It's twice as deep as he is tall. LOL Maybe I should get some of those puppy pads today.


----------



## nittergma

I'm so glad you had some company Julie. I'm glad the visit was nice. Knitting her a ht will possibly keep you in contact more and maybe more visits. Your church sounds like a wonderful, caring place.


Lurker 2 said:


> Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
> it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


----------



## flyty1n

Junelouise said:


> Not sure if more dangerous..I have open angle glaucoma, which they told me years ago there was no surgery for..only closed angle. Now he says there is surgery for my glaucoma, probably because my field tests are horrible..lost a lot of my periphial vision. I think he figures since he is already there for the cataracts he will do the glaucoma surgery and see if it helps.
> 
> There is a new Istent, for open angle glaucoma that is really neat and which really works well. It is like a bypass for hearts.. I love to see it put in as it is so very tiny, and like cataract surgery, has to be done under a microscope. We watch the surgery on a connected "big screen" and it is awesome to watch. So much more can be done for eyes these days and the field is going forward at a rapid rate.
> Do a google search and read all about it. Our optometrists want to do cataract surgery early as the lens is softer and easier to remove with the phaco, so the results are usually much better. I hope those needing this surgery will get it very shortly.


----------



## nittergma

Yes, I can see what you mean about lace! Sometimes regular knitting is stressful if I'm trying to make a pattern, even ribbing and get off by a stitch. But sometimes I just knit to knit. I have a Luet Spinning wheel, it's not an antique, just a basic wheel. I took lessons years ago and got to try on an antique Great wheel, found it very hard but I'm sure one could get used to it. At least the Luet fits in my house! It is very relaxing and it's nice to see the different color combinations that can be made. Also different wools etc. 
I'm not always able to keep up here, how are your projects going?


Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear this. Continued thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I see where you are spinning. What a wonderful peaceful thing to do and it must help you when under such stress. Spinning and knitting can be so relaxing. Of course, that might not work if doing lace, but then lace would take your mind off things as you have to focus so much. What kind of spinning wheel do you have?


----------



## nittergma

It certainly can be deceiving unless you're used to it. I visited a mill (not a worsted mill) here in the eastern US state of Vermont. My daughter and I were driving up to visit my parents in New Hampshire and we saw a sign for it. We stopped in and they were just there working, no tour needed or anything as we could see the yarn being made right as we went in the door. I think they were surprised to see us. I wish I could remember the name of it, it's fairly well known here.


Lurker 2 said:


> we usually talk in plies- but the actual number of strands plied can be quite deceptive- the 8 ply yarn I am working with when I get off this computer is actually 3 strands. It is also known as DK and is marginally lighter than most American worsted weights.
> The mills closed decades ago.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~YEA :!: YEA :!: YEA :!: keep it up :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am trying! It was good to have Malama drop by- And the bread drop off took place last night- Malama came with two big 'sandwich' loaves from her husband's work- so I couldn't tell her I had baked for her- we'll leave that one for a later day, when I know her better! Then a family came by with the day old bread- it is amazing how this helps save on the electricity bill. My deep freeze is being put to very good use! One day I am going to have to replace my vacuum pump/sealer- the old one sounds like a sick seal!
It was enough that Malama was so impressed by my knitting- she said the Guernsey looks like bought- she had not realised one could make such a complicated looking garment- most impressed when I showed her the graphs that I had worked from. I have promised to knit her a hat- so I must press on with the red scarf and chullo I am doing right now for my other friend Audrey.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Didn't anyone tell Dobby that he isn't allowed to strike. Mind you, my house elf is me, boo hoo


I have the same problem- if it ain't done- there's only one culprit!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a cookbook you probably would love...called Comfort Foods...all the decadent goodies...chocolate this and that, fried this and that...everything all with 100% fat...in other words food recipes before everyone became so health conscience about cholesterol, etc.


Hmmm! I really don't remember writing a cookbook...ROFLMAO!! But if I had, it would surely be this one! Sounds like my kind of food. It probably was written by a farm wife who had a houseful of men to feed....like my Grandma. I think every meat she cooked was fried and had either home made biscuits or cornbread for every meal. All cooked on a cast iron wood stove!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> absolutely glennys 2 - soothing energy to Kathy and a prayer for an easy passing. healing energy coming to you to comfort you in this loss of a friend. --- sam


ditto


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
> it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


Thats nice that she did come- maybe Samoan time especially if she hadn't said a time anyway. But it is lovely that she did come round and you had a nice chat.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> The dishwasher needs to be loaded and then off to bed. I am pleased to report that Ray seems to be getting a little better each day. I am pleased. I have started the program getting ready for the radio-active thyroid. It takes awhile to get the body rid of iodine and that is the key to the procedure. I am very comfortable with my decision and like the doctor I was referred to so things are OK. We have had a tough start to this year but we know God is in charge of our lives so are at peace.


One of my cousin's husband's body is storing too much iron- apparently in that case it is a genetic issue- I have no medical training- so it is all rather a mystery to me.
It is a good start to like one's doctor- I do pray that all goes well for you- isn't it good to feel the certainty of God's love?


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Monday photos......


Need to take your word for the fact it feels like sroing- but it sure looks like spring.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Definitely an island thing! We have Alderney Time, sometimes termed "ish" as in "11 ish" etc. Someone used to make and sell clocks that went backwards, with the dial reversed too so they did indicate the correct time if you read them properly, and that was supposed to be Alderney time. Most of the time we moan about getting workmen to come when they have promised to - and if they've said eg 'Tuesday', we say 'which week?'


I feel a bit that way about my grass cutting problems!- boy you should see my hay paddock out the back! The barometer reads sunny- mind you it is way too early for sun as yet- I worry about constantly expecting the mower to handle that much grass- I have the weed eater battery on charge- and must get out there, myself today- hope it is not too hot! It is still nearly 25 degrees inside.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> You are quite a linguist, Julie! Does Maori have a lot in common with Samoan?
> I learnt German and Russian in school, but have forgotten a lot by now, especially the Russian as I rarely use it. Seems such a waste.


Maori, Samoan, Tongan, Niuean and Cook Islands' Maori are all heard around here- and belong to the same language group- I wish I were a better linguist! but having lived here in the days when one heard only two languages (Maori and English- we were living near the Tourist mecca- Rotorua so we did hear Maori a lot) I can often tell where a person is from. I find the Indians particularly easy to identify- if I can see the person I am usually able to work out if they are from Fiji or India. I was rather pleased with my self the other day when I recognised that a lady I chanced to meet was Fijian- I told her of my long ago memories of her Island- and the pleasure I had got from hearing the drums on Sunday mornings- you don't hear bells tolling- but drums are easily made!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> So glad you got your visitor after all, and sounds like you got on well.


I did a bit of a 'show and tell' with my knitting- I will be glad though when the temperatures cool a little- I need to press on with the guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I think spring must come earlier in the south! Aren't the flowers lovely!
> 
> This is the jacket for Mr P? No wonder it got put aside for a bit! When you have felt you had to re-work!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I couldn't think of the name either and then suddenly today I remembered soup bouillon cubes. Yes, they are pretty salty. Funny how words are just buried under the layers of all our knowledge and it takes a while to resurface them.


Do it all the time these days!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie...I am so glad Malama was able to come visit. It is so good to be able to be with other people in person. I must apologize as I have not kept up with KTP for a long time now and I miss big gaps. Really do care about you dear and send you Big Hugs.
> Thanks for the tips about the yarn.
> Oh yes, so much harder with foreign languages when spoken quickly and also on the phone.
> 
> She almost knocked on the door next door- don't know what the reaction would have been! Fortunately I was on my feet and saw her- and was able to intercept!
> I can find it hard interpreting phone conversations when people talk softly, or over the top of the receiver - but I thought you would know about the speed problem! and also getting a grasp of the logic of the discussion can be quite tricky!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...So glad you didn't tell Fofoa about going to the law. This would definitely be to your disadvantage. Wise move and I know it was hard not to say it :thumbup:
> 
> Your photos of the moon must have been in last week's KTP??? Don't go searching for where they are, my fault for not keeping up, but they did sound lovely.


That was easy! the computer went straight to it- so here you are! The moon is more lop-sided now of course!
Yes, I don't want Lupe to be fore-armed. Just all those years of conditioning to tell the truth (well at least from one's own point of view!)


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.


Did not show up in my emails- glad you did not get caught out!


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> The dishwasher needs to be loaded and then off to bed. I am pleased to report that Ray seems to be getting a little better each day. I am pleased. I have started the program getting ready for the radio-active thyroid. It takes awhile to get the body rid of iodine and that is the key to the procedure. I am very comfortable with my decision and like the doctor I was referred to so things are OK. We have had a tough start to this year but we know God is in charge of our lives so are at peace.


So glad to hear that Ray is improving every day. What a relief for you and as you face your own treatment. Praying the procedure is easy and quick.
I'm keeping you and Ray in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I'm so glad you had some company Julie. I'm glad the visit was nice. Knitting her a ht will possibly keep you in contact more and maybe more visits. Your church sounds like a wonderful, caring place.


On average the Pacific peoples are friendly and have learned to find happiness in both adversity and poverty- the children often have few toys- but are taught to sing and dance where there might be squalls whereas I distracted my children with a toy.
There is an advantage to being the only European in the congregation- everyone knows who I am! but it is a lot of faces to sort out, and learn the names!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> It certainly can be deceiving unless you're used to it. I visited a mill (not a worsted mill) here in the eastern US state of Vermont. My daughter and I were driving up to visit my parents in New Hampshire and we saw a sign for it. We stopped in and they were just there working, no tour needed or anything as we could see the yarn being made right as we went in the door. I think they were surprised to see us. I wish I could remember the name of it, it's fairly well known here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thats nice that she did come- maybe Samoan time especially if she hadn't said a time anyway. But it is lovely that she did come round and you had a nice chat.


Hot night? darowil? although I guess it is still yesterday for you!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
> it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


I'm so glad your friend came to visit especially after you had almost given up on her! Perhaps she'll make a habit to visit you now that's she's started coming. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Monday photos......


So hard to believe you have so many flowers blooming and our temperatures today will only be in the 30sF. Of course, for those west and north of me, that sounds like a heat wave. But my southern blood is THIN!
Can't wait to see this often knitted jacket. 
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sending prayers now.


Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad your friend came to visit especially after you had almost given up on her! Perhaps she'll make a habit to visit you now that's she's started coming.
> Hugs,
> Junek


She liked my comfy chair too!- and we had a quick look at my photos on the computer- I hope she will come again!

it is probably time for a

(((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.


I didn't and, I'm like you...I don't open anything that I don't recognize the sender. Too easy to get caught up with something like that.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousin's husband's body is storing too much iron- apparently in that case it is a genetic issue- I have no medical training- so it is all rather a mystery to me.
> It is a good start to like one's doctor- I do pray that all goes well for you- isn't it good to feel the certainty of God's love?


I think I remember Marianne said that's problem for her. I wasn't familiar with that until she mentioned it.
Junek


----------



## KateB

One nice day yesterday and back to rain today! This winter has been very mild (our garden pond hasn't yet frozen over ) but so wet! We've got loads of bulbs coming up in the garden and the magnolias and rodedendrons (sp) are covered in buds already. However, we don't have snow, ice or floods so I shouldn't complain....but roll on spring. :-( Back now to catch up. TTFN.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it is mandatory to have 200 school days.


We work on 196 days plus 5 in-service days for staff, but we have nothing like your snow days as it's very unusual for schools to have to close for more than one or two days in the year because of bad weather.


----------



## KateB

Junelouise said:


> Not sure if more dangerous..I have open angle glaucoma, which they told me years ago there was no surgery for..only closed angle. Now he says there is surgery for my glaucoma, probably because my field tests are horrible..lost a lot of my periphial vision. I think he figures since he is already there for the cataracts he will do the glaucoma surgery and see if it helps.
> 
> June


I hope it helps.


----------



## nittergma

I love that song!


thewren said:


> Lean On Me Lyrics
> 
> Sometimes in our lives we all have pain
> We all have sorrow
> But if we are wise
> We know that there's always tomorrow
> Lean on me, when you're not strong
> And I'll be your friend
> I'll help you carry on
> For it won't be long
> 'Til I'm gonna need
> Somebody to lean on
> Please swallow your pride
> If I have things you need to borrow
> For no one can fill those of your needs
> That you don't let show
> Lean on me, when you're not strong
> And I'll be your friend
> I'll help you carry on
> For it won't be long
> 'Til I'm gonna need
> Somebody to lean on
> If there is a load you have to bear
> That you can't carry
> I'm right up the road
> I'll share your load
> If you just call me
> So just call on me brother, when you need a hand
> We all need somebody to lean on
> I just might have a problem that you'd understand
> We all need somebody to lean on
> Lean on me when you're not strong
> And I'll be your friend
> I'll help you carry on
> For it won't be long
> Till I'm gonna need
> Somebody to lean on


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Monday photos......


So lovely,  can't Waite unlit spring, coffee time


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago. 

Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.  

Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


----------



## KateB

Valerie - Nice to hear from you and good that you are staying positive. {{{hugs}}}

Julie - pleased for you that your visitor did turn up, and I hope that having a bit of company will help to raise your spirits.

Denise - Beautiful pictures. :thumbup:

Raylin - good that Ray's health continues to improve and that things are coming along for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

darowil said:


> And if you live in another country for a length of time I believe you make big efforts to learn the language-clearly some will be better than others but most people really appreciate efforts to learn their language no matter how poorly they may succeed. Even if you do have many people who can speak English around you it is only right to attempt to speak to them in their own language. It also helps in learning to understand the people around you as language is an eye into the culture. Says me who has very little language. I did learn enough Indonesian at one stage to have a basic conversation but now have forgotten most of it. But it gave me a great sense of satisfaction to do so, and the Indonesians loved to hear me speak it- and they would have some lovely laughs at me. The worst though was when I prepeared a small talk in Indonesian for church- and then they told me they wanted to tranlate it into the local language. So there was me who dislikes speaking in public, giving a small talk in Indonesian needing to work out when was a suitable spot to stop for the translator. memorable.


My experience in Europe was that while I wanted to try using my French, Spanish or Italian, the people there wanted to use their English! I think it is only courtesy to try to learn a little of the language of whatever country you visit. Most people really appreciate your efforts. I know that when someone here attempts English I appreciate it, and try to slow down my responses so they have time to think the words.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.


No, I haven't had anything.


----------



## siouxann

EJS said:


> So, this is the first time back on since I popped in on page 7. Needless to say I have yet to figure out what all the chatter is this week.
> I have been working on the crocodile stitch. I watched a video tutorial. It turned out much easier then I was anticipating. Isn't that the way it usually goes?
> Well I am off to check on my meatballs. Made a bunch so I can freeze some for another day.
> Know I think of you all and pray the very best in your lives.
> Hugs


Your Crocodile Stitch is lovely!


----------



## siouxann

flyty1n said:


> Thinking of you and praying that you will be guided in making the hard decisions that always come with such a diagnosis. Actually, I am hoping that you will have an uncomplicated recovery.


Too true. Prayers continuing for your recovery.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Sam, that spritzer sounds lovely. I only have blueberries and blackberries at the moment but can try it with them too and get raspberries next time I am out. I have been doing this with red grape juice that I get from this local producer. So refreshing. Thank you for the compliment on my knitting and soon to be cross-stitching.
> 
> KateB...Regarding awful boss that got sacked. Every once in a while there is justice.
> 
> Julie...I am so glad Malama was able to come visit. It is so good to be able to be with other people in person. I must apologize as I have not kept up with KTP for a long time now and I miss big gaps. Really do care about you dear and send you Big Hugs.
> Thanks for the tips about the yarn.
> Oh yes, so much harder with foreign languages when spoken quickly and also on the phone.
> 
> For all those suffering with depression, I pray you will be able to get outside if the weather allows. I found that volunteering really helped me. Perhaps not when you are in the throes of grieving a death as one needs time to heal. Another thought is the natural light bulbs as we are so deprived of real sunlight and vitamin D3. This is in addition to medication if one needs it. My heart just goes out so to all of you for depression is awful and sometimes the old' pull yourself up by the boot straps just doesn't work. It is a natural part of life when we are grieving or comes and goes like the seasons, but when it stays, there is help. When one is living in chronic pain it can be a side effect of that too. So many reasons, but whatever the cause, you are not alone and do get the help you need. Patches, so glad you are going to try the doctor's help. A week may not be long enough though. At least 3 weeks as sometimes the meds take a while to work.


Thanks, hanging in there :-D


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> She liked my comfy chair too!- and we had a quick look at my photos on the computer- I hope she will come again!
> 
> it is probably time for a
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


I'm in! This was in today's forum and I thought it was apt.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago.
> 
> Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


Great square, what is the stitch? I love that label too!


----------



## nittergma

Purple, Seeing the crocuses makes me feel good! At 7o'clock this morning it was -10F, it is now 0degrees Fahrenheit!! It is supposed to reach 30F here today but we have another storm coming. Batten down the hatches Sam! and Joy!


----------



## siouxann

Nicho, Beautiful pictures!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Great square, what is the stitch? I love that label too!


It is called Crocus Bud, 7th of January in the 365 stitches for a year calendar. I was thinking I need to make some of those labels and put them on all the knitted things I give the grandchildren.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I'm in! This was in today's forum and I thought it was apt.


Hugs back to you, Kate. Will pass this on to others.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago.
> 
> Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


Lovely, pattern and color. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely, pattern and color. :thumbup:


Thank you I enjoyed this stitch once I got it to cooperate for the proper size. :lol:


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> So hard to believe you have so many flowers blooming and our temperatures today will only be in the 30sF. Of course, for those west and north of me, that sounds like a heat wave. But my southern blood is THIN!
> Can't wait to see this often knitted jacket.
> JuneK


Same temps for us...we are cold too and ready for the promised warm-up later this week. We had the worst plowing job ever on our short hilly cul-de-sac....people at the top have had to back all the way down, and a couple of people had shoveled their driveways only to get blocked in again by the snow plow. Maddening...


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> No, I haven't had anything.


I received it...maybe went to those in US? Happy to hear that the boss received her comeuppance. Sometimes what goes around comes around....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Monday photos......


First let me say how lovely your lawn is looking and is that a swing I see there. The birds think spring is in the air here as well. They have been ever so noisy lately. Seth and I saw geese flying over head the other day. 
I have a sweater that I have been doing that with, except when I started it it was in a larger size than is needed now. 
Hope spring arrives with less water than your winter has had. 
Gentle healing hugs to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Will try to catch up later. I will be out and about to day running errands. Hoping to get a few photos while I'm at it.


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> Gorgeous pictures, as always. What is the structure to the left of your rope-type swing? A tree house?
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Monday photos......


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> how is your husband's dental program coming - i think he has had some teeth pulled - you could learn to knit while you waited in the waiting room for him. --- sam


Thanks for asking Sam. He is healed pretty much from the first three extractions. Now he is in pain on the other side because the teeth are connecting where they didn't before. I am working on some financing options so we can go forward and get them taken care of. We don't depend on credit cards or the like as we usually only buy what we can afford. Unfortunately we don't have any savings to fall back on in times like this. It is going to work out and he will get it all done though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Yes, I can see what you mean about lace! Sometimes regular knitting is stressful if I'm trying to make a pattern, even ribbing and get off by a stitch. But sometimes I just knit to knit. I have a Luet Spinning wheel, it's not an antique, just a basic wheel. I took lessons years ago and got to try on an antique Great wheel, found it very hard but I'm sure one could get used to it. At least the Luet fits in my house! It is very relaxing and it's nice to see the different color combinations that can be made. Also different wools etc.
> I'm not always able to keep up here, how are your projects going?


Momentarily at a stand-still.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> No not yet... however she has been coming over few times a week and doing bits and pieces in DS ex room... now future babies room.


Well, I do hope that she is planning on it sine you seem to be planning to have the baby. If that isn't the vase, she should be working on a baby's room where she is residing. I know you are a rescuer, but she won't learn much if you take over completely.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.


Tes, it was a blanket PM fishing for actual e-mail addresses.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not show up in my emails- glad you did not get caught out!


I wasn't clear....Not email, it was a PM on here. She PM'd me but had zilch "0" information in any of the profile things for herself. Admin deleted it by today so I'm glad I didn't answer anything. They left a message in place of her request for my info saying it was a mass spam posting.


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I do hope that she is planning on it sine you seem to be planning to have the baby. If that isn't the vase, she should be working on a baby's room where she is residing. I know you are a rescuer, but she won't learn much if you take over completely.


I agree. My daughter and her husband were drowning in credit card debt. I took over paying off some of their cards with the understanding that they wouldn't charge any more. Wrong. They continued to charge until they were almost in the same pickle as before. This time, the "Mom National Bank" is closed and they are responsible for their own finances. Hard to see them struggle, but necessary.


----------



## Sorlenna

Monday morning here and back to work. Bub's a little sniffy/coughy this morning (started last night) so I hope we are not going to be sick...

We had a nice day yesterday until the wind started. Luckily, we were home by the time it got really going.

I didn't get that spam that was going around, but I do get things like that in my email from time to time. I just delete them and move on.

Sugarsugar, I hope DD is feeling better and the baby's room gets done soon--she has about 8 more weeks, is that right?

Julie, my dear, I'm glad you are feeling better and I pray the legal folk have good answers for you.



Railyn said:


> I am pleased to report that Ray seems to be getting a little better each day. I am pleased. I have started the program getting ready for the radio-active thyroid. It takes awhile to get the body rid of iodine and that is the key to the procedure. I am very comfortable with my decision and like the doctor I was referred to so things are OK. We have had a tough start to this year but we know God is in charge of our lives so are at peace.


So glad to know Ray is doing better and you are on your way with the plan for the iodine.

Glennys2, I'm saddened to hear about your friend. May she be comfortable and at peace in her last days.

Valerie, wrapping you in healing thoughts.

To all others who are in need of healing, I send good thoughts. {{{{HUGS}}}} & blessings to all.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! It is a beautiful day here in Alberta. Sun is shining and actually the snow is finally melting. Not for long though.
It sounds as if we are getting another storm tomorrow.

I hope everyone is doing well, and I hope those who are having health issues are doing okay. For those facing surgery my thoughts are with you.

Bonnie - I hope you are healing and that you have managed to get some sleep. 



Julie- I am glad that your friend visited and I hope it gave you a lift.

Gwen- your hubby sure did a good job. how nice of him to buy you that yarn

Has anyone heard from Gages Mom? I think they are likely in the midst of a move and I hope things work out for them. 

I have read all the posts and my thoughts are with you all and I hope 
you are all doing well. 

I was just sorting all my yarn into bins and checked out the box of yarn and the felting books I received from Charlotte. What a nice thing she did for me and I will remember her always. I hope to finish knitting another pair of slippers ( I have one done) and felt them. My others have either been given away or are getting scruffy- I think of her every time I wear one of my hats or see the felting books she sent me. It is so sad and it is amazing that people from different countries can care about each other as much as we do on this Tea Party.

I don't have much news -- finishing up my cardigan with the work in progress workshop and want to finish up another. It is perking along and we are getting a lot accomplished.

I have a new pattern for my last block - started it yesterday but balled up the pattern, but I do know what I did wrong so will do another one this week. 

It is 'Family Day' a holiday here today so I can't go swimming as the 
club house is not open. I find if I can do the water exercises 2 or 3 times a week I feel pretty limber - which, at my age is a good thing.

I am feeling a bit down today -- stuff happens but I guess that is part of life -- I will feel better later on as my GD is coming to spend the afternoon with us. 

I think I will make a banana nut loaf or two today before she comes. I freeze all my ripened bananas - then use them for the nut loaves. Pat's favorite treat and they are not too rich or full of calories so I make them quite often. 

Sam, I hope you are feeling better -- COPD is miserable and I hope you are taking care of yourself. 

For those in the UK - I hope none of you are affected by the storms and flooding - It is scary - we are still trying to get back to normal after our big flood, and now with all this snow they are concerned it might happen again. I will be sending out the classes that I promised within the next couple of days to those that contacted me. I hope you can use them and It is fine if you wish to share them with your quilting groups or friends. I won't be using them again from what I can see, and still have copies if I do ever need them. I just hope they will be helpful.

Sassafras, how is the watercolor coming along. It is so nice to see you are enjoying the class so much. It is such a great feeling to work on something that gives you joy. (darned spell check) (wrote jog).

I am in need of a group hug so here is the first one (((((((((((((((( HUG))))))))))))))) !! They are very comforting aren't they?

It looks like our two hockey teams might face each other in the finals. that should be quite a game in both the men' and womens'. 

I hope those who have been affected by the bad storms in the east are managing okay and that no bad things happened because of the bad weather. You have been getting such bad storms. I wonder why the weather seems to be changing around the world. Those 'down under' It sounds as if you are dealing with really hot hot weather which is just as difficult to deal with. 

Well, I want to finish the main part of the 2nd sleeve on my sweater and then do the trimming on the collar. The main part is behind me but I am slow -- I have decided to carry o with the orange cardi as I think I can 'fix the neck which is too large . we will see. 

Take care everyone and know I value all your friendships so much. 

Shirley


----------



## tami_ohio

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to deal with some ironing so DH can pack for Taos and call the kids and see where we are eating tonight. Oh, guess I need to buy a gift and then DH has to take mom some groceries after we buy those.... Glad I seem to be much better today... Sure is going to be a busy one but the sun is shining.... YEAH


I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Railyn

It is a beautiful day in north Texas. I just went out to take the garbage out and it felt so good outside. Ray is having his therapy currently and the therapest agrees with me in the fact that he is better. His regular dr. gave him a anti-depressant and it has made a huge difference. God is so good to us.
Today would have been my mother's 100th birthday. I miss her so much. How she loved to knit. I lost her at age 54 due to cancer. All she wanted in life was to be a grandmother and how proud she would have been of her 6 grandchildren. My 4 and my sister's 2. 
I am knitting fire=-breathing dragon scarves for my 4 youngest grandsons. I don't expect them to wear them but I though they would look cute in their rooms. It is a free pattern I found somewhere but don't remember where. Just a fun knit. Nothing serious.
Now I need to face the duties of the day. Enjoyed my coffee and TP so now I need to get busy. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I think I remember Marianne said that's problem for her. I wasn't familiar with that until she mentioned it.
> Junek


Whereas, my youngest DD cannot process iron and the iron treatments do not work well for either.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago.
> 
> Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


Love you square and that care tag is priceless. I remember holding clothes out the car window to dry when DD was about 2 and we were on vacation in FL.....


----------



## tami_ohio

For all the birthdays and anniversaries I've missed: Happy Birthday! Happy anniversary! Happy Valentine's Day!

Friday was busy. I had a chiropractor appointment, then picked up DGS for some special time, since mom has the new baby. I took him to a local chocolate shop and let him pick out chocolate for him, mom & dad. Of course while there I got some for DH and me! Mmmmmmm good! Then out with DH for fish. And back to DD's so DH could play electrician someplace besides work and fix the light in her shower. Turned out to just be the bulb, even though it was a new one. So I got more snuggle time with Arriana. Poor thing has been gassy and fussy. 

Saturday was lazy until DH came home from work. We took a ride and watched trains for a while before ordering a pizza for supper. I worked on his gloves until I couldn't see with the black yarn any more and started a bunny hat for Arriana. Then had a bad night with the fibro. You know it's a bad night when I wake DH with a Temperpedic mattress. 

Had mom yesterday. It went ok until about 3 when she had lunch. Her sugar was 247! Too much cereal for breakfast, I guess. She got mad when I would only let her have 3/4 of a can of beef vegetable barley soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich. My lunch was the other 1/4 can of soup and half of sandwich. She had more than a few choice words for me over that. Sent me over the edge between her and the fibro pain. I sat in the kitchen with the rabbit and cried for a while. Of course she was sorry later. Much later. I ended up taking a flexeril when I went to bed. Still a little groggy from that. Mom has some dementia. Dr says no alzheimers but it runs in the family. I've watched it coming with her for the last 5 years at least. Thankfully my DB has mom living with them, but I don't know how much longer they can do it. I take her on Wednesdays to get her hair done, and have her every other Sunday, with our other brother taking her the other Sunday. Sorry for the vent, but I need to talk to someone. DH has been good about it. He tried to make me smile and told me not to drop the rabbit! Sonny bunny knew I needed to cuddle. He let me pick him up with no wiggling. He likes the snuggle, but not the picking up part. I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off. 

TIme to play catch up some more. I'm only on page 16 out of 68!


----------



## tami_ohio

Here's a pic of the bunny hat. Probably upside down as I took it with my phone and the computer doesn't let me rotate it from the phone. The pattern is in the Itty-Bitty Hats book. Tami


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> It is a beautiful day in north Texas. I just went out to take the garbage out and it felt so good outside. Ray is having his therapy currently and the therapest agrees with me in the fact that he is better. His regular dr. gave him a anti-depressant and it has made a huge difference. God is so good to us.
> I am knitting fire=-breathing dragon scarves for my 4 youngest grandsons. I don't expect them to wear them but I though they would look cute in their rooms. It is a free pattern I found somewhere but don't remember where. Just a fun knit. Nothing serious.
> Now I need to face the duties of the day. Enjoyed my coffee and TP so now I need to get busy. Have a great day everyone.


it is pretty today and I know I would feel even better if I took a walk and got some sunshine... That would require real clothes though...

I bet the boys surprise you and love the scarves.... on the days that are cold enough for them... or just as an accessory. Who can resist a fire-breathing dragon?

Glad the anti-depressant is helping. They had mom on one briefly in rehab but she didn't know it and I know would not take one willingly.... Old school thoughts about messing with the mind and not handling your own problems!!! I want all the help I can et with anxiety issues, but my Dr. is very conservative... one of the reasons I'm Dr. shopping.... Glad things are progressing well for you.... Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think I remember Marianne said that's problem for her. I wasn't familiar with that until she mentioned it.
> Junek


I know there is someone I have encountered with the problem other than Murdo.


----------



## Dreamweaver

tami_ohio said:


> Had mom yesterday. It went ok until about 3 when she had lunch. Her sugar was 247! Too much cereal for breakfast, I guess. She got mad when I would only let her have 3/4 of a can of beef vegetable barley soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich. My lunch was the other 1/4 can of soup and half of sandwich. She had more than a few choice words for me over that. Sent me over the edge between her and the fibro pain. I sat in the kitchen with the rabbit and cried for a while. Of course she was sorry later. Much later. I ended up taking a flexeril when I went to bed. Still a little groggy from that. Mom has some dementia. Dr says no alzheimers but it runs in the family. I've watched it coming with her for the last 5 years at least. Thankfully my DB has mom living with them, but I don't know how much longer they can do it. I take her on Wednesdays to get her hair done, and have her every other Sunday, with our other brother taking her the other Sunday. Sorry for the vent, but I need to talk to someone. DH has been good about it. He tried to make me smile and told me not to drop the rabbit! Sonny bunny knew I needed to cuddle. He let me pick him up with no wiggling. He likes the snuggle, but not the picking up part. I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off.


You know I understand about mom and know just how upsetting it is, especially when we are not at the top of our game.... So glad you have the bunny. A little fur therapy can work wonders. My Motley cat was very much into her own pleasures and demands but sure knew when I came home from lung surgery and was every so careful of walkin around me on the bed and laying with me on bad days.... They seem to have a sense of when we most need them. It is also wonderful to have an understanding husband. I think mine does almost more for mom than I do.... and she adores him so tends not to give him any grief...

Hope the meds do you some good. We were just discussing those beds the other day and, unfortunately, they don't work for DD and me. We end up much too hot and with hips hurting....


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Valerie - Nice to hear from you and good that you are staying positive. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Julie - pleased for you that your visitor did turn up, and I hope that having a bit of company will help to raise your spirits.
> 
> Denise - Beautiful pictures. :thumbup:
> 
> Raylin - good that Ray's health continues to improve and that things are coming along for you too. :thumbup:


I am definitely feeling more hopeful, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I'm in! This was in today's forum and I thought it was apt.


 :thumbup: re: Snoopy cartoon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Enough computer time. The second load of drying is ready for care and I need to remake beds and do tile floors. I want to get all that done before the noon news so I can have an hour reward of sitting with knitting and then back at it.... See you all this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Great square, what is the stitch? I love that label too!


ditto Re Caren's open work afghan square.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I wasn't clear....Not email, it was a PM on here. She PM'd me but had zilch "0" information in any of the profile things for herself. Admin deleted it by today so I'm glad I didn't answer anything. They left a message in place of her request for my info saying it was a mass spam posting.


Still glad you didn't get caught by it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> Sugarsugar, I hope DD is feeling better and the baby's room gets done soon--she has about 8 more weeks, is that right?
> 
> Julie, my dear, I'm glad you are feeling better and I pray the legal folk have good answers for you.
> 
> So glad to know Ray is doing better and you are on your way with the plan for the iodine.
> 
> Glennys2, I'm saddened to hear about your friend. May she be comfortable and at peace in her last days.
> 
> Valerie, wrapping you in healing thoughts.
> 
> To all others who are in need of healing, I send good thoughts. {{{{HUGS}}}} & blessings to all.


adding my thought s in with Sorlenna! Hugs and Blessings!

I will not know what transpires legally for a number of weeks!


----------



## Bonnie7591

It is good to hear there have been such advances in treating something that is so devestating. I cannot imagine. Life without site. I must admit I didn't know it was so common.



flyty1n said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if more dangerous..I have open angle glaucoma, which they told me years ago there was no surgery for..only closed angle. Now he says there is surgery for my glaucoma, probably because my field tests are horrible..lost a lot of my periphial vision. I think he figures since he is already there for the cataracts he will do the glaucoma surgery and see if it helps.
> 
> There is a new Istent, for open angle glaucoma that is really neat and which really works well. It is like a bypass for hearts.. I love to see it put in as it is so very tiny, and like cataract surgery, has to be done under a microscope. We watch the surgery on a connected "big screen" and it is awesome to watch. So much more can be done for eyes these days and the field is going forward at a rapid rate.
> Do a google search and read all about it. Our optometrists want to do cataract surgery early as the lens is softer and easier to remove with the phaco, so the results are usually much better. I hope those needing this surgery will get it very shortly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Here's a pic of the bunny hat. Probably upside down as I took it with my phone and the computer doesn't let me rotate it from the phone. The pattern is in the Itty-Bitty Hats book. Tami


Sorry to hear of the struggles with Mom- it is not easy when it is any form of dementia. Hope the world feels a bit brighter now!


----------



## siouxann

tami_ohio said:


> Here's a pic of the bunny hat. Probably upside down as I took it with my phone and the computer doesn't let me rotate it from the phone. The pattern is in the Itty-Bitty Hats book. Tami


Love the bunny hat - do the ears stick straight up, and if so, what do you use to make them do it?

I hope you will feel better. Depression is so painful. I have heard from a couple of therapists that depression is anger turned inward. I take meds every day because I believe it is genetic, and my whole family is depressed although they would never admit it. Peace to you, and gentle {HUGS}.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Love the bunny hat - do the ears stick straight up, and if so, what do you use to make them do it?
> 
> I hope you will feel better. Depression is so painful. I have heard from a couple of therapists that depression is anger turned inward. I take meds every day because I believe it is genetic, and my whole family is depressed although they would never admit it. Peace to you, and gentle {HUGS}.


I have been told by the pundits that about depression too- but it can be difficult when you are learning to handle the anger too. It is important to learn to recognise anger IMHO. But not let it control you.


----------



## PurpleFi

This is the jacket for Mr P? No wonder it got put aside for a bit! When you have felt you had to re-work![/quote]

Hi Julie, this is not the aran I was doing for Mr P - that got ripped, never to be made again!! The one I have now ripped back is my alpaca aran as I was not happy with the sleeves and have now changed the design. Already done one front.


----------



## Lurker 2

* Shirley* sorry to hear that you are feeling down. Hope it does not cling for too long. Does it mean you are in pain again?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> This is the jacket for Mr P? No wonder it got put aside for a bit! When you have felt you had to re-work!


Hi Julie, this is not the aran I was doing for Mr P - that got ripped, never to be made again!! The one I have now ripped back is my alpaca aran as I was not happy with the sleeves and have now changed the design. Already done one front.[/quote]

Oh dear! will the yarn be used? or will it go to some charity perhaps? And the alpaca aran is looking better with the set in sleeve?


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Can't wait to see this often knitted jacket.
> JuneK


Neither can I :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> I am finally getting my ufo finished. still have another day or two to work on my cardigan. I finished the first sleeve down to the end of the design and have started catching up with the 2nd sleeve. then I think i will increase the color size a big - possibly with a pattern around the edge. Then crochet a crab stictch down the front and around the collar.
> 
> There are two button holes -- one at the base of the color and the other at the bottom ribbing on the yoke.
> 
> I will leave the rest of the sleeve the beige and do a fancy rib for the cuff. I like the fit which is good.


Looks great!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> * Shirley* sorry to hear that you are feeling down. Hope it does not cling for too long. Does it mean you are in pain again?


Thanks Julie - Nothing serious. I am feeling much better now. 
I try hard not to get down. Life is too short to worry about things I have no control over. I appreciate the friends on here so much. So much support for all of us.

By the way everyone - I just posted a 'Workshop Happenings" 
can be found at

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239187-1.html

Lots happening and good classes coming up. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my cousin's husband's body is storing too much iron- apparently in that case it is a genetic issue- I have no medical training- so it is all rather a mystery to me.
> It is a good start to like one's doctor- I do pray that all goes well for you- isn't it good to feel the certainty of God's love?


That is called hemochromatosis.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemochromatosis


----------



## PurpleFi

Caren, I love the washing instructions - I think that's what Mr P does to his gardening jumpers. xx

Kate, where my son lives in France they DO NOT speak English so I have to speal French.

Gwennie, I love your new stash

Valerie, sending you lots of healing hugs

And everyone else lots of hugs and smiles.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is called hemochromatosis.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemochromatosis


Not very much wiser! but thanks, I should google stuff more often. Must feed the dog! (and myself) Day is dawning, Tuesday!


----------



## PurpleFi

Caren, yes it is a sort of swing, it's supposed to be a suspended seat, but Mr P has put it on a long rope swung over a branch and Little Madam loves to be pushed very hard. She gets very high and just loves it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Valerie --- I've been in your shoes and I know that all the decisions are pretty overwhelming. Do you have a cancer wellness center or community outreach program by you? They helped me quite a bit (still do). Also Dr. Susan Love's Book was very informative -- she now has a website:

http://dslrf.org/actwithlove/

and Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/dslrf

And, I'm around if you ever want to chat via email or PM...thinking of you and praying that all goes well.



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Valerie --- I've been in your shoes and I know that all the decisions are pretty overwhelming. Do you have a cancer wellness center or community outreach program by you? They helped me quite a bit (still do). Also Dr. Susan Love's Book was very informative -- she now has a website:

http://dslrf.org/actwithlove/

and Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/dslrf

And, I'm around if you ever want to chat via email or PM...thinking of you and praying that all goes well.



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. Just a wee note to say that I'm in good spirits. I've had some challenging decisions to make about the breast surgery and needed thinking time. I've been supported by the messages of love and the prayers. I'm not up to date with anything going on here on KTP but I'll make all efforts to get a grasp. Affectionately.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the crocodile stitch -- hope to use it in a handbag some day. Yours looks lovely.



EJS said:


> So, this is the first time back on since I popped in on page 7. Needless to say I have yet to figure out what all the chatter is this week.
> I have been working on the crocodile stitch. I watched a video tutorial. It turned out much easier then I was anticipating. Isn't that the way it usually goes?
> Well I am off to check on my meatballs. Made a bunch so I can freeze some for another day.
> Know I think of you all and pray the very best in your lives.
> Hugs


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago.
> 
> Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


Mom's Day mugs are always the best!
Love the sentiment on the care tag!! LOL!
junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Glad you liked it! I need to refind the recipe. I'm not sure what I did with it! LOL



darowil said:


> Tami we had the Cheesy Chicken, Bacon and Tater Tot for tea tonight. Delicious. Aussies I used Poto Gems and worked fine.
> Why am I here? I did write waht I think I am sending to Shirley but now need to get knitting on them again. Starting the next pair so I can write down what I do as I go.


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> Same temps for us...we are cold too and ready for the promised warm-up later this week. We had the worst plowing job ever on our short hilly cul-de-sac....people at the top have had to back all the way down, and a couple of people had shoveled their driveways only to get blocked in again by the snow plow. Maddening...


I know we don't get as much snow as you. Our apartment building (with 2 other complexes) is on a private street so it never gets plowed unless managment arranges it. That's usually at least the second day after the snowfall. Most of the time, it's already started melting.
And they 'plow' the parking lot so there's big mounds of snow behind every vehicle. Good luck getting out. My daughter and I make sure we have what we need and just wait for it to melt!
JK


----------



## kehinkle

nittergma said:


> Please pray for our son recovering from problems with alcohol, and my brother who has recently been diagnosed with Altzeimers and is progressing kind of fast. Thank you nittergma


Hugs to you and prayers for your son and brother. Be careful in the snow.
Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's definitely comfort food and tastes so good with some crusty garlic bread. Think I have a ham bone in the freezer - but I'm always torn between making split-pea or navy bean soup. If I can find the yellow split peas, I'll try that one.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to you, Rookie, & Julie...I took bits and pieces from everyone's recipe and made the soup. Had never made it before and it turned out quite good. Very basic...what I call good comfort food. DH really liked it; reminded him of his grandma. He told me a story of how his grandma had mades some and a UGA student was at their home eating and in all seriousness asked her how long it took her to split all those peas....LOL.


----------



## Designer1234

tami_ohio said:


> For all the birthdays and anniversaries I've missed: Happy Birthday! Happy anniversary! Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Friday was busy. I had a chiropractor appointment, then picked up DGS for some special time, since mom has the new baby. I took him to a local chocolate shop and let him pick out chocolate for him, mom & dad. Of course while there I got some for DH and me! Mmmmmmm good! Then out with DH for fish. And back to DD's so DH could play electrician someplace besides work and fix the light in her shower. Turned out to just be the bulb, even though it was a new one. So I got more snuggle time with Arriana. Poor thing has been gassy and fussy.
> 
> Saturday was lazy until DH came home from work. We took a ride and watched trains for a while before ordering a pizza for supper. I worked on his gloves until I couldn't see with the black yarn any more and started a bunny hat for Arriana. Then had a bad night with the fibro. You know it's a bad night when I wake DH with a Temperpedic mattress.
> 
> Had mom yesterday. It went ok until about 3 when she had lunch. Her sugar was 247! Too much cereal for breakfast, I guess. She got mad when I would only let her have 3/4 of a can of beef vegetable barley soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich. My lunch was the other 1/4 can of soup and half of sandwich. She had more than a few choice words for me over that. Sent me over the edge between her and the fibro pain. I sat in the kitchen with the rabbit and cried for a while. Of course she was sorry later. Much later. I ended up taking a flexeril when I went to bed. Still a little groggy from that. Mom has some dementia. Dr says no alzheimers but it runs in the family. I've watched it coming with her for the last 5 years at least. Thankfully my DB has mom living with them, but I don't know how much longer they can do it. I take her on Wednesdays to get her hair done, and have her every other Sunday, with our other brother taking her the other Sunday. Sorry for the vent, but I need to talk to someone. DH has been good about it. He tried to make me smile and told me not to drop the rabbit! Sonny bunny knew I needed to cuddle. He let me pick him up with no wiggling. He likes the snuggle, but not the picking up part. I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off.
> 
> TIme to play catch up some more. I'm only on page 16 out of 68!


Tami - this is the one place you are very safe to vent. Ask me how we all know this. It is a safe place and we all care about each other and are there for each other. I know how difficult it is having a parent who is getting old. I am in many ways the parent and I dread so much putting my children through the things that some of us on the Tea Party are dealing with. It is a very difficult journey as I am finding out. Things that used to run off my back are not that easy to let go of now.

It sounds like you are sharing the care of your Mom which means she is very very lucky. Just remember if she is suffering from some dementia - it might not be something she is even aware of. It is so difficult for everyone - it is a shame -

I just hope that I don't make my kids dislike me - when I get to the point where I can't look after myself. We seem to be doing well with the two of us together - so I am extremely lucky and know it. So far they don't appear to think we are a problem, but when we start to develop some of the things that happen with old age - it can become a problem. I just hope I remain aware so that I can deal with these things without hurting my kids i the process. So far I am doing very well. Still feel as if I haven't changed that much.

My thoughts are with you and I understand your situation. Please take care, my dear and know you are 'earning your wings' by being willing to put up with her in her old age. I know how difficult it is to deal with pain - especially at night when it keeps you awake. things seem much more awful then. Know I am thinking of you and I also know that the other TP members are too.

Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks...that will help the bags lay against the wall better..there are 20 pegs/hooks so should work out for a very long time.



Dreamweaver said:


> Great. The twill will be sturdy for a long time, and I was thinking of a pocket too. I've always used color when organizing anything and even assigned colors to the files for work and here. Love the tie rack idea. You might consider staggering the cord lengths so the full bags nest well. Just a thought.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is a beautiful day here in Alberta. Sun is shining and actually the snow is finally melting. Not for long though.
> It sounds as if we are getting another storm tomorrow.
> I don't have much news -- finishing up my cardigan with the work in progress workshop and want to finish up another. It is perking along and we are getting a lot accomplished.
> It is 'Family Day' a holiday here today so I can't go swimming as the
> club house is not open. I find if I can do the water exercises 2 or 3 times a week I feel pretty limber - which, at my age is a good thing.
> 
> I am feeling a bit down today -- stuff happens but I guess that is part of life -- I will feel better later on as my GD is coming to spend the afternoon with us.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling down today...but I know that delightful GD will cheer you up AND you'll have banana nut bread to share!
> I think we'll all feel better if this winter will ever end. And we don't have it as bad as you and my western and northern friends here in the states.
> I saw an interview with the capt. of our women's hockey team. She was saying she hoped Canada won their next game so we could play against them again. If we don't win, I always cheer for Canada...after all you're our neighbors.
> Can't wait to see your sweater and coat.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a wonderfully serene area --- thanks for the pictures. I needed to look at something besides the ugly dirty snow we now have outside....it's supposed to snow some more today, so that will at least make it look white and clean for a little while.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action for more than a week, so I have missed a lot of your news. I've quickly browsed this week's KTP and notice some lovely photos of adorable grandchildren and a cute new puppy.
> I've missed some birthdays so happy belated wishes to those who have been celebrating.
> To those with bad news re health issues, I wish you strength to face what lies ahead, and prayers for a return to good health soon.
> Hope all of you coping with floods, winds, and even more snow storms are safe and dry and warm. The weather news sounds all bad so please stay safe. Here in Sydney we have just had a wet weekend - our first real rain since Christmas. What a treat it has been! Fortunately, no flooding like Adelaide had to cope with. Even some of our drought affected areas in the far west had some drenching rain. Not enough to break the drought but a welcome respite for a couple of hours.
> My knitting has come to a complete halt for a couple of weeks. I've been too tired (and it's been too hot) to knit after a day at work, and weekends have been too busy with major work happening around the house. Hopefully, everything will settle down in a couple of weeks and I will feel like taking up my needles again. I'll have to - I need to get my squares finished and in the post!
> Last time I posted photos of a gorge through the bush near where we live. Today's photos are in the same bush valley but some distance north of the gorge. It is a great boating spot and a relaxing spot for a barbecue or picnic. Some good restaurants down there, especially for fish and chips and all things seafood. One particularly fancy restaurant is only accessible by boat or seaplane - needless to say, we have never eaten there! Enjoy the photos and I'll go back to read a little more of all that I have missed. Even if I am not on here commenting, I often think of you all and wonder how everyone is getting on. {{{{{Hugs to all}}}}} from Denise in Sydney


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Whereas, my youngest DD cannot process iron and the iron treatments do not work well for either.


The human body really is a mystery!! Not even going to mention the human mind!
JuneK


----------



## martina

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


Your friend is included in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off.

TIme to play catch up some more. I'm only on page 16 out of 68![/quote]

I'm so sorry that everything seemed to happen at once.
I don't know what kind of anti-depressant you have but my daughter's dr. told her to take them all the time. And when she changed medication, she had to wean herself from the old to the new. It took over 2 weeks to get the full result from the medication. Should you talk with your dr. about the medicine?
Hugs...hope you feel better soon.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, I hope you don't catch it. Fevers in babies are always a big worry....DD#1 had ear infections frequently and her temperatures would spike to 104 degrees easily. We had her in tepid bath waters while the baby Tylenol was working it's magic. We only had one incident like that with DGS while watching him --- now, at age 5 he can tell us what hurts, etc. It's so much easier!!

I can only imagine how tired you are - besides the physical requirements, watching the little ones takes it out of us on worry and anxiety too!



pammie1234 said:


> I am about 38 pages behind! I guess I'll try to gradually catch up. My family left around 4:30, and I'm tired! I kept the two boys today and my sis and BIL spent time with their other GC. Both boys have been coughing and the baby ran a little fever last night. Seemed fine today, but DS called and both had fever. The 2 year-old had about 100 and the 11 month old's got up to 104! Luckily the meds got it down to 101 quickly. I just hate it for them. It is no fun to be sick. I hope no one catches it! I think I'm going to bed, so until tomorrow!


----------



## Junelouise

thewren said:


> i think i missed your first posting junelouise and i am sorry - but - welcome to the knitting tea party - we will be here all week so do stop in as often as you can. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sending you mountains of positive healing energy for the best ever result from your surgery. --- sam


Thank you Sam..I like some of your recipes. More snow 8-10 cm coming tonight...wah!

June


----------



## Junelouise

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> Green grass..and now flowers! I am going to post pics of all the snow we have!! LOL
> 
> June
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Monday photos......


----------



## RookieRetiree

There was a big discussion on the difference between "stock" and "broth" --- answer: you use the bones in stock -- and only meat and vegetables in broth.

I always make my own beef and chicken broth and freeze it in the old metal ice cube tray. I make soup the regular way and then draw off some of the liquid and freeze it. Then thicken the soup or add a little more water to it before serving it. I very rarely make just vegetable soup or even fish soup so if I need that flavoring, I use the boullion cubes.

We're having one of the pre-packaged meals that I made before heading up to DS's a couple of weeks ago. It's teriyaki beef so will be an easy meal for us tonight. I have the start of a scratchy throat and stuffiness so think I'm getting the bug that DH had...time to start the early doctoring so that it doesn't become full blown flu.



Patches39 said:


> Yummy, sounds good, will have to try it.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, sorry about your roof, but as you say worrying about your DS puts things into perspective. Here's the latest photo of my youngest French gs


Oh those eyes! He is so handsome!


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Here's a pic of the bunny hat. Probably upside down as I took it with my phone and the computer doesn't let me rotate it from the phone. The pattern is in the Itty-Bitty Hats book. Tami


That's so cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> we usually talk in plies- but the actual number of strands plied can be quite deceptive- the 8 ply yarn I am working with when I get off this computer is actually 3 strands. It is also known as DK and is marginally lighter than most American worsted weights.
> The mills closed decades ago.


I found a handy Knitter's Reference Card. Here's what it states about Yarn Equivalents referring to weights only: They don't reference pliés at all anymore. We could add another column to include those yarns described by ply numbers. And, maybe another column to describe by weight #--I've taken some guesses below).

2 s (strands) fingering = 1 s (strand) sport (#1 and #2)
2 s sport = 1 s worsted (#3 and #4)
2 s worsted = 1 s bulky (#4)
3 s worsted = 1 s super bulky (#5)

I think 1 stramd fingering + 1 strand sport would equal DK weight.

So if you're trying to find the right colors for your project but can't find them in the same weights---you could use this chart to come close.


----------



## martina

Hello from a wet but not very windy Devon. I had a dental appointment, but it was only for an impression for some dentures, so no pain. I am back there next week the 3 more appointments. I have the solicitors tomorrow . Something every day this week. 
It is cold today, will be glad to get the fire fixed on Wednesday. All needing them are in my prayers. 
I am pleased that your visitor turned up after all, Julie, and that you have enough bread that you don't have to bake your own. Take care .


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's always good to keep things moving ----



Designer1234 said:


> The metamucil has really helped me - I have two scoops every morning with a glass of orange juice and it is really making me feel better in every way. I would highly recommend it. It doesn't taste at all bad and I don't mind mixing it with orange juice which gives me some vitamin c too. I would certainly recommend you try it Sam but give yourself a t least three weeks to get it working properly. takes a little while. I wish I had been on it years ago.
> 
> When I had my lower GI the specialist put me on it as I also have a very small ulcer and it has made life much better.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathy, I am failing to comprehend half and half (of what)?


light cream?? Not milk and not cream but a mixture they call half-and-half here


----------



## RookieRetiree

They teach sign language in the day care and pre-schools---it's so much easier for the kids to communicate -- but I sure giggle each time I see them sign for "milk".....the kids have no clue of what milking a cow means, but that's the motions!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Sign language is used for so many things now. I would love to know it.... (My German is so limited... Might as well not even claim it....)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lots of prayers going her way and for you too.



Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

so glad you had company!! Makes a world of difference.



Lurker 2 said:


> Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
> it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.


I got it too and deleted it - it felt wrong. Glad I was right. I guess I should have reported it too. I didn't like the way it was written and the warning signs went up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

She sure is!! She surprised us with her language skills -- she took the fake Band-Aid off her Dad's arm and stated "healed"...Mommy's turn".



sugarsugar said:


> She is very very cute! A real sweetie.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, I hope you get some rain soon...parched earth is not good especially with the fire danger. if only we could load up some of the snow that seems to be melting today and making slush puddles in all the lower-lying areas including our back lawn.



sugarsugar said:


> Golly, and we havent had rain for so long. My lawn? Ha Ha.. no I mean the yard with the cracks and brown crunchy stuff. LOL.
> It is so dry everywhere here. A cooler week here this week... between 20c and 26c each day. I even had a cardigan on this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


Brantley did good!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Glennys 2, so sorry your friend is so ill, I hope she can pass peacefully & pain free. Thoughts are with you.

Julie, 
I'm glad your friend came to visit & hopefully continues to do so. It is always good to have someone to talk to.
I think it was a very good idea not to mention your plans to get legal help in getting access to Fale.


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if more dangerous..I have open angle glaucoma, which they told me years ago there was no surgery for..only closed angle. Now he says there is surgery for my glaucoma, probably because my field tests are horrible..lost a lot of my periphial vision. I think he figures since he is already there for the cataracts he will do the glaucoma surgery and see if it helps.
> 
> There is a new Istent, for open angle glaucoma that is really neat and which really works well. It is like a bypass for hearts.. I love to see it put in as it is so very tiny, and like cataract surgery, has to be done under a microscope. We watch the surgery on a connected "big screen" and it is awesome to watch. So much more can be done for eyes these days and the field is going forward at a rapid rate.
> Do a google search and read all about it. Our optometrists want to do cataract surgery early as the lens is softer and easier to remove with the phaco, so the results are usually much better. I hope those needing this surgery will get it very shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> =============
> 
> I wish they had done my cataracts while the lens was stilll a bit soft. I had a heck of a time with both my cataract surgeries which I found completely unexpected. Scary time but managed to come through okay. I don't believe I have ever heard of anyone having the problems I did so I don't talk about them much as it was so unusual. Opthamologist said that it was rare but due to very hard lenses and very small area to be removed. Glad I don't have to go through that again. I would not expect anyone should worry about it though as I have never heard of anyone having cataract removal problems. Lucky for me I have a really good opthamologist. He also did the laser surgery on both eyes because of the pressure - no after affects at all. My sight is great now. Pat had no problems, the lady across the hall had both done in one day- no problems. I would think the greatest majority would have no problems.
> 
> Flyty1n:
> 
> I really find your posts interesting and informative about any health problems. Obviously you are very knowledgeable and I thank you for sharing your knowledge with us. Anaesthesiology must be very interesting. I would love to have done that as a career. Thanks again. Shirley
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds promising....I hope she knows that she'll be spending a great deal of time there after the baby comes.



sugarsugar said:


> No not yet... however she has been coming over few times a week and doing bits and pieces in DS ex room... now future babies room.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear, but prayers and best wishes never hurt.



nittergma said:


> Thank you. Our son seems a little better lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for posting the "tag"; gave me a chuckle for sure.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago.
> 
> Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

and with bacon grease!! My Mom's cooking was exactly like that.



jknappva said:


> Hmmm! I really don't remember writing a cookbook...ROFLMAO!! But if I had, it would surely be this one! Sounds like my kind of food. It probably was written by a farm wife who had a houseful of men to feed....like my Grandma. I think every meat she cooked was fried and had either home made biscuits or cornbread for every meal. All cooked on a cast iron wood stove!!
> Junek


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! It is a beautiful day here in Alberta. Sun is shining and actually the snow is finally melting. Not for long though.
> It sounds as if we are getting another storm tomorrow.
> I don't have much news -- finishing up my cardigan with the work in progress workshop and want to finish up another. It is perking along and we are getting a lot accomplished.
> It is 'Family Day' a holiday here today so I can't go swimming as the
> club house is not open. I find if I can do the water exercises 2 or 3 times a week I feel pretty limber - which, at my age is a good thing.
> 
> I am feeling a bit down today -- stuff happens but I guess that is part of life -- I will feel better later on as my GD is coming to spend the afternoon with us.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling down today...but I know that delightful GD will cheer you up AND you'll have banana nut bread to share!
> I think we'll all feel better if this winter will ever end. And we don't have it as bad as you and my western and northern friends here in the states.
> I saw an interview with the capt. of our women's hockey team. She was saying she hoped Canada won their next game so we could play against them again. If we don't win, I always cheer for Canada...after all you're our neighbors.
> Can't wait to see your sweater and coat.
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the Game -- we always pull for your teams-after ours. I see your wonderful Pairs Dance team won the Gold and our wonderful pairs team came second - with good reason. They have trained together for years. Your team was the best - and I congratulate them. What wonderful skaters they are - all four.
> 
> I think that we do quite well considering our population is so small for the size of our country. The Olympics represent so much that is good. Understanding, cooperation, and effort to improve. I think there have been some wonderful things happening in these Olympics, even with all the bad publicity at the beginning. Two of our Athletes (U.S. and Canada are sharing a bronze in skiing) that is nice.
> 
> Nice to hear from you June-- you are such a good part of the TP and always so supportive of everyone. I wish we were all neighbors in person, not just on line.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the square --- is it a mesh stitch?
(edit: Saw the answer later --- I'll look it up; I think I have the same calendar booklet....really like the looks of that stitch.

Love the clothing label---so true!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago.
> 
> Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just catching up; off to knit for awhile. TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having one of the pre-packaged meals that I made before heading up to DS's a couple of weeks ago. It's teriyaki beef so will be an easy meal for us tonight. I have the start of a scratchy throat and stuffiness so think I'm getting the bug that DH had...time to start the early doctoring so that it doesn't become full blown flu.


Please do and try to get a little extra rest. Gerry had that last week and was not bad but worn out..... he took some Echinachea, as did I to not get it.

I have finally got this intestinal bug just about whipped. The probiotics seem to have done the trick.

Sure wish I had a prepackaged teriyaki dinner. I do have some thick French toast, stuffed with cream cheese anda blueberry sauce on top. I'm eating all the leftovers so the fridge will be barren when we return from trip... IF I get to go. DH was talking about gasping for air.... He always has a little adjustment period and I never did but just realized that I haven't been up in the elevations since losing part of lung... Sure don't want to slow the boys down. I don't think it will be a problem..... but who knows. Of course, I can always sit and knit... and look out the windows at all the beautiful scenery.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers to you.....it's tough being a caregiver for one's parent. In my FIL's case, he felt he had earned the "right" by reaching age 80 to demand anything and everything he wanted. Many hugs and hope the days ahead are better.



tami_ohio said:


> For all the birthdays and anniversaries I've missed: Happy Birthday! Happy anniversary! Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Friday was busy. I had a chiropractor appointment, then picked up DGS for some special time, since mom has the new baby. I took him to a local chocolate shop and let him pick out chocolate for him, mom & dad. Of course while there I got some for DH and me! Mmmmmmm good! Then out with DH for fish. And back to DD's so DH could play electrician someplace besides work and fix the light in her shower. Turned out to just be the bulb, even though it was a new one. So I got more snuggle time with Arriana. Poor thing has been gassy and fussy.
> 
> Saturday was lazy until DH came home from work. We took a ride and watched trains for a while before ordering a pizza for supper. I worked on his gloves until I couldn't see with the black yarn any more and started a bunny hat for Arriana. Then had a bad night with the fibro. You know it's a bad night when I wake DH with a Temperpedic mattress.
> 
> Had mom yesterday. It went ok until about 3 when she had lunch. Her sugar was 247! Too much cereal for breakfast, I guess. She got mad when I would only let her have 3/4 of a can of beef vegetable barley soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich. My lunch was the other 1/4 can of soup and half of sandwich. She had more than a few choice words for me over that. Sent me over the edge between her and the fibro pain. I sat in the kitchen with the rabbit and cried for a while. Of course she was sorry later. Much later. I ended up taking a flexeril when I went to bed. Still a little groggy from that. Mom has some dementia. Dr says no alzheimers but it runs in the family. I've watched it coming with her for the last 5 years at least. Thankfully my DB has mom living with them, but I don't know how much longer they can do it. I take her on Wednesdays to get her hair done, and have her every other Sunday, with our other brother taking her the other Sunday. Sorry for the vent, but I need to talk to someone. DH has been good about it. He tried to make me smile and told me not to drop the rabbit! Sonny bunny knew I needed to cuddle. He let me pick him up with no wiggling. He likes the snuggle, but not the picking up part. I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off.
> 
> TIme to play catch up some more. I'm only on page 16 out of 68!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love it --- she'll be the Easter Bunny!



tami_ohio said:


> Here's a pic of the bunny hat. Probably upside down as I took it with my phone and the computer doesn't let me rotate it from the phone. The pattern is in the Itty-Bitty Hats book. Tami


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> and with bacon grease!! My Mom's cooking was exactly like that.


The ONLY way to do sunny side up eggs correctly!!!! Gram always had a tub of bacon grease on the stove....


----------



## RookieRetiree

A good friend of mine has the same issue and she donates blood as often as they'll let her which keeps the iron content down....I believe she's on some meds now too.



Lurker 2 said:


> I know there is someone I have encountered with the problem other than Murdo.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoy your day....the knitting and watching the news sounds good---but sometimes folding laundry can be therapeutic. I've never felt "renewed" after washing floors, but do like living with the results for whatever short-lived they are. We have so much slushy and salty drips from the boots and shoes by the door, that I'm constantly wiping it up. I need to get a new rubber boot tray---the current one isn't big enough for DH's "Monster Boots" as I call them!



Dreamweaver said:


> Enough computer time. The second load of drying is ready for care and I need to remake beds and do tile floors. I want to get all that done before the noon news so I can have an hour reward of sitting with knitting and then back at it.... See you all this evening.


----------



## angelam

For all those suffering with depression, I pray you will be able to get outside if the weather allows. I found that volunteering really helped me. Perhaps not when you are in the throes of grieving a death as one needs time to heal. Another thought is the natural light bulbs as we are so deprived of real sunlight and vitamin D3. This is in addition to medication if one needs it. My heart just goes out so to all of you for depression is awful and sometimes the old' pull yourself up by the boot straps just doesn't work. It is a natural part of life when we are grieving or comes and goes like the seasons, but when it stays, there is help. When one is living in chronic pain it can be a side effect of that too. So many reasons, but whatever the cause, you are not alone and do get the help you need. Patches, so glad you are going to try the doctor's help. A week may not be long enough though. At least 3 weeks as sometimes the meds take a while to work.[/quote]

Well put Angora. I agree with every word of that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Have to deal with the last load out of the dryer now. All the tile floors except the computer room and back bath are done. Next, all the wood floors and the few area rugs. I can always deal with dusting in between events when watching Olympics later today and KNITTING. My needles think I died. it will only take a half hour to finish up bath and kitchen counters.... The trick is to keep my body moving.

Called the quilt shop to arrange for BFF to pick up the square I didn't get to yesterday... We have decided we are both in good enough shape to go to Sit and Stitch. I can deal with some groceries for mom and packing afterwards...

Caught up again so off to work.. YUCK.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I believe current neurologists and brain surgeons are finding that this isn't true of depression....the ability to map out brain activities, etc. has shown that there are physical and physiological components to all diseases including those of the brain.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been told by the pundits that about depression too- but it can be difficult when you are learning to handle the anger too. It is important to learn to recognise anger IMHO. But not let it control you.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello from a wet but not very windy Devon. I had a dental appointment, but it was only for an impression for some dentures, so no pain. I am back there next week the 3 more appointments. I have the solicitors tomorrow . Something every day this week.
> It is cold today, will be glad to get the fire fixed on Wednesday. All needing them are in my prayers.
> I am pleased that your visitor turned up after all, Julie, and that you have enough bread that you don't have to bake your own. Take care .


Glad the wind is calming, a bit! Nothing on the news so far this morning about UK weather- it's all cricket! Hope all the appointments go to plan!
The main benefit of the bread is the reduction in the power bill. But most of the bread looks quite good- mixed grain, seeds- poppy and sesame in one!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> light cream?? Not milk and not cream but a mixture they call half-and-half here


It might be what we call a single cream- once upon a time, before homogenisation the cream floated to the top of the bottle, and that first pour had a lusciousness, sadly missing now-a-days. Cream is a once a year treat at Christmas time- I did not even make ice-cream for myself this year. I am rather partial to a fruit sorbet- maybe next year the finances will be in a better state- I have plans to get the bills under better control.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> so glad you had company!! Makes a world of difference.


Indeed it does!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glennys 2, so sorry your friend is so ill, I hope she can pass peacefully & pain free. Thoughts are with you.
> 
> Julie,
> I'm glad your friend came to visit & hopefully continues to do so. It is always good to have someone to talk to.
> I think it was a very good idea not to mention your plans to get legal help in getting access to Fale.


There are times when total honesty is not always the best policy!
Not that I am advocating dis-honesty.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> A good friend of mine has the same issue and she donates blood as often as they'll let her which keeps the iron content down....I believe she's on some meds now too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe current neurologists and brain surgeons are finding that this isn't true of depression....the ability to map out brain activities, etc. has shown that there are physical and physiological components to all diseases including those of the brain.


This is from your DD's research work?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I sure hope you go......it will be nice for you to have some peace and quiet --- I luckily didn't have any issues at higher altitudes, but would suggest you take it little by little. My niece spent the summer in Taos and loved it...she had to let her body adjust to the altitude and she was hiking, etc. by the time she had to leave. She's now a PhD professor at the Air Force Engineering school in Toledo, Ohio so she'd done well for herself.



Dreamweaver said:


> Please do and try to get a little extra rest. Gerry had that last week and was not bad but worn out..... he took some Echinachea, as did I to not get it.
> 
> I have finally got this intestinal bug just about whipped. The probiotics seem to have done the trick.
> 
> Sure wish I had a prepackaged teriyaki dinner. I do have some thick French toast, stuffed with cream cheese anda blueberry sauce on top. I'm eating all the leftovers so the fridge will be barren when we return from trip... IF I get to go. DH was talking about gasping for air.... He always has a little adjustment period and I never did but just realized that I haven't been up in the elevations since losing part of lung... Sure don't want to slow the boys down. I don't think it will be a problem..... but who knows. Of course, I can always sit and knit... and look out the windows at all the beautiful scenery.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Basted eggs....yummy-- I always liked those better than sunny side up....just wanted to make sure all the whites were cooked.

Glad you've conquered the bug...I sometimes take Acidophilus if I'm feeling "out of sorts." I'm eating the last of the granola bars that I made two weeks ago---I wrapped them individually in aluminum foil and they've lasted very well.



Dreamweaver said:


> The ONLY way to do sunny side up eggs correctly!!!! Gram always had a tub of bacon grease on the stove....


----------



## iamsam

positive healing energy zooming to you and ray - everything is going to work out fine. --- sam



Railyn said:


> The dishwasher needs to be loaded and then off to bed. I am pleased to report that Ray seems to be getting a little better each day. I am pleased. I have started the program getting ready for the radio-active thyroid. It takes awhile to get the body rid of iodine and that is the key to the procedure. I am very comfortable with my decision and like the doctor I was referred to so things are OK. We have had a tough start to this year but we know God is in charge of our lives so are at peace.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You are not being dishonest by not disclosing everything...that's discretion!



Lurker 2 said:


> There are times when total honesty is not always the best policy!
> Not that I am advocating dis-honesty.


----------



## RookieRetiree

No, she's more into cardiac stem cells and the research they're doing for heart patients. I've been watching several PBS shows about the brain---I think it's going to be a very BIG deal that they've mapped out the brain---similar impact to the gene mapping breakthroughs...Although, one big worry is that brain scans can show pre-disposition to certain things including anger, aggression, etc. and I'm pretty certain that it will make it's way as "expert witnesses" in court cases. I'm finding it a very interesting field of study.



Lurker 2 said:


> This is from your DD's research work?


----------



## iamsam

i have a clock that runs backward - love it - i use i for my alarm clock - got it by saving pop tarts box tops. lol --- sam



TNS said:


> Definitely an island thing! We have Alderney Time, sometimes termed "ish" as in "11 ish" etc. Someone used to make and sell clocks that went backwards, with the dial reversed too so they did indicate the correct time if you read them properly, and that was supposed to be Alderney time. Most of the time we moan about getting workmen to come when they have promised to - and if they've said eg 'Tuesday', we say 'which week?'


----------



## martina

I got a spam email, not pm yesterday telling me I could earn 900$ for shopping. I just deleted it. As I live in England 900 $ just proved to me it was spam. Of course, if they will pay my fares, food and accommodation I will happily shop in US stores! I don't think there is much chance of that, do you?


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting the "tag"; gave me a chuckle for sure.


You are welcome, when I saw it I figured it was perfect.


----------



## iamsam

i am so glad malama did show up - better late than never - it does lift the spirits. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
> it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the square --- is it a mesh stitch?
> (edit: Saw the answer later --- I'll look it up; I think I have the same calendar booklet....really like the looks of that stitch.
> 
> Love the clothing label---so true!


Thank you I have fallen in love with this stitch, I have thought if a few things I'd like to make using it.

The label is perfect.


----------



## iamsam

the flowers are beautiful - makes me envious (isn't that one of the seven deadly sins?) - love the hanging chair swing - do you leave it out all winter or have you just put it out - i don't remember seeing it before. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. But the birds are happy chasing one another around the garden, at least they think spring is in the air.
> 
> Nearly finished my aran jacket, but them decided I didn't like the raglan sleeve so and now reknitting it from the armholes up with an inset sleeve. By the time I finish it it will have been knitted about 4 times.
> 
> Hope everyone is in for a good week, staying safe, dry, warm or cool.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Monday photos......


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> and with bacon grease!! My Mom's cooking was exactly like that.


Definitely. And if it wasn't bacon grease, it was lard. No Crisco and she would wonder what in the world cooking oil was if she'd ever heard of it!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Caren, yes it is a sort of swing, it's supposed to be a suspended seat, but Mr P has put it on a long rope swung over a branch and Little Madam loves to be pushed very hard. She gets very high and just loves it.


I have a couple of those that hang around in various places. Makes it nice when you want to just chill.


----------



## iamsam

very overcast today - 20° - expecting 2/6 inches of new white stuff in the next twelve plus hours - the wind has been picking up so it will also be blowing. it s to start around six. 

Heidi and her mother are in fort wayne doing the president's day sales thing - they both are good shoppers - get the most out of their money. i admired a sweater that Phyllis was wearing the other day - and $85 sweater she got for $15 - you gotta love it.

so the place is really quiet - everyone is gone. in another hour everyone should be home and it will be noisy so i will enjoy the quiet for now.

daralene - caren - did you get any of the snow that dumped a foot of snow in upper new England? 

reading onward --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> You are not being dishonest by not disclosing everything...that's discretion!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

i would settle for 68° and i wouldn't need a sweater - that sounds lovely. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Golly, and we havent had rain for so long. My lawn? Ha Ha.. no I mean the yard with the cracks and brown crunchy stuff. LOL.
> It is so dry everywhere here. A cooler week here this week... between 20c and 26c each day. I even had a cardigan on this morning.


----------



## iamsam

cuts down on the mowing --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> We don't have a lawn any more, just lots of moss, but at least it's green!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> i would settle for 68° and i wouldn't need a sweater - that sounds lovely. --- sam


It's 56 here at the moment and I'm still cold. My care label says, "Keep at temps of 75+"!


----------



## sassafras123

The kids gave me a hanging chair swing many years ago. Must dig it out if I can find it. Is love it especially in the desert heat. It's a lot. Cooler than padded chairs.
Listen. You are very chatty. Hate to keep Maya and I did 45 min. Jog/15 min. walk yesterday and hr. Walk today. Notice tree buds starting to open. Fruit trees blooming, way to early. We can get frost til mid-March.
Going to see The Monument today so need to shower.
Julie glad friend visited.
Josephine always love Buddha in garden.
Sorry can't remember who I wanted to respond to and didn't keep trAck.
Shirley, art class going well. This week we did value study painting in one color. We only had 15min. SO I DIDN'T bother drawing started in with blue drawing cup and got so excited finding different tones forgot and painted 2nd cup vermilion. Ill take a pic later so we can giggle together.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your day....the knitting and watching the news sounds good---but sometimes folding laundry can be therapeutic. I've never felt "renewed" after washing floors, but do like living with the results for whatever short-lived they are. We have so much slushy and salty drips from the boots and shoes by the door, that I'm constantly wiping it up. I need to get a new rubber boot tray---the current one isn't big enough for DH's "Monster Boots" as I call them!


The only reason I will get to enjoy the floors is because my mess maker is not here! No cooking means the kitchen will stay clean,, no showers means the bath will stay clean and no one tramping in from the garage means the wood floors will stay clean and the rugs not full of grass, as he seems to think placing his shoes on the rugs in any room equals putting them away! As for dusting, I've never minded it. The problem comes from uncovering the surfaces around DH's chair.... They will be clean for a whole week..... Jackets are hung, blankets are folded One week out of 52. I really must have him travel more often....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe current neurologists and brain surgeons are finding that this isn't true of depression....the ability to map out brain activities, etc. has shown that there are physical and physiological components to all diseases including those of the brain.


I've heard the same thing. Many who are depressed do not have anger issues. They are too depressed to even exert the effort to be angry let alone suppress it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the wind is calming, a bit! Nothing on the news so far this morning about UK weather- it's all cricket! Hope all the appointments go to plan!
> The main benefit of the bread is the reduction in the power bill. But most of the bread looks quite good- mixed grain, seeds- poppy and sesame in one!


it is also nice to have a little variety and something you didn't have to prepare. Glad she was able to visit and glad it has given you a little boost.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Basted eggs....yummy-- I always liked those better than sunny side up....just wanted to make sure all the whites were cooked.


That is how I llke them....
Lots of splashing on t op so no clear gunk. DH is such a good cook, but I always have to go in and do my own eggs. Either he overcooks and no yummy yolk to dip or the top is uncooked.... I think I saw a half package of bacon in fridge. If I can make toast, that may be dinner tomorrow.

(Don't really think the altitude will be an issue... I don't seem to be compromised... it just dawned on me that I had not been up high since surgery. It's not like we are going to be doing any hiking or real heavy work... at least not me..... and it will be wonderful to walk about in cool crisp air.....)


----------



## TNS

Dear Shirley please have a big hug from us all. ((((((((hug)))))))
Sorry to hear you are feeling low, and hope that life looks bright again soon. Maybe being down occasionally is a way to make us more appreciative of the good times, but it isn't much fun whilst it's happening. So, have another gentle {{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}} just for good measure.


----------



## Bulldog

I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.

I got the same email, Daralene. I was leary of it too and deleted it.


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> Dear Shirley please have a big hug from us all. ((((((((hug)))))))
> Sorry to hear you are feeling low, and hope that life looks bright again soon. Maybe being down occasionally is a way to make us more appreciative of the good times, but it isn't much fun whilst it's happening. So, have another gentle {{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}} just for good measure.


Thanks dear! I am feeling much much better. It is a sunny day, I live in a wonderful country, have a wonderful family, have a wonderful husband so I have no reason to feel down. Thanks for all the kind wishes. I shouldn't have mentioned being down -- I have no reason to feel that way. We are all inclined to feel that way sometimes I guess.

I really am enjoying the UFO workshop -- my cardigan is finally nearly finished which will be huge -- still have some finishing to do.

I did work on a new block for the KAP-- balled up the pattern as I mentioned before but like it and think I have the problem solved. I will do it between UFO's. want to finish the first one before I work on it though.

GD is coming for dinner and that is great. We are once again looking at moving to Vanc. Island - the kids really want us there so we likely will go for it. A bit scary but we feel we will move from here anyway as we are renting and the rents are now sky high so will likely move out of Calgary anyway. Son will help us, by moving our furniture which is huge.

We will see, but we certainly, unless something unforeseen happens with either of us healthwise, will go. GD was so disappointed - we have been looking at it again after Christmas and her birthday with the family. We just realized how important it is for our family to be together unless it is impossible. So I have no reason to feel down.

Will keep you informed as things progress. They are getting their house ready to sell so once it is done we will know for sure.

I think it will mean more to us to move into a 
place if needed there, where they are close than here with them way out there. Less of a problem for them having us close enough that they are able to be there if needed but not causing them problems. The time is coming and we both realize it.


----------



## Grandmapaula

daralene - caren - did you get any of the snow that dumped a foot of snow in upper new England?

reading onward --- sam[/quote]

Hi, Sam, I don't know about Caren and Daralene, but we got a foot of snow last Wed. and then we've had 6 or 7 inches more since then - lots of fun??!! Bob has had to get the tractor out to plow the driveway more this winter than the last 2 combined!! UGH!! I want green, I'm tired of white. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> i have a clock that runs backward - love it - i use i for my alarm clock - got it by saving pop tarts box tops. lol --- sam


How many packs of pop tarts did it take?? :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> You are not being dishonest by not disclosing everything...that's discretion!


And watching my back, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> No, she's more into cardiac stem cells and the research they're doing for heart patients. I've been watching several PBS shows about the brain---I think it's going to be a very BIG deal that they've mapped out the brain---similar impact to the gene mapping breakthroughs...Although, one big worry is that brain scans can show pre-disposition to certain things including anger, aggression, etc. and I'm pretty certain that it will make it's way as "expert witnesses" in court cases. I'm finding it a very interesting field of study.


I hope the put their findings in to moral projects. I am pooped out- just got the grass cut back- or more accurately, some of it. Don't have a lot of energy in the heat.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i am so glad malama did show up - better late than never - it does lift the spirits. --- sam


Indeed- once I get to the end of the posts- I intend to get on with the scarf I am working on- Also got a small amount of the hydrangea cut back and down to the road in the garden bin. Any body notice a glow from the south? That's my halo!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> The kids gave me a hanging chair swing many years ago. Must dig it out if I can find it. Is love it especially in the desert heat. It's a lot. Cooler than padded chairs.
> Listen. You are very chatty. Hate to keep Maya and I did 45 min. Jog/15 min. walk yesterday and hr. Walk today. Notice tree buds starting to open. Fruit trees blooming, way to early. We can get frost til mid-March.
> Going to see The Monument today so need to shower.
> Julie glad friend visited.
> Josephine always love Buddha in garden.
> Sorry can't remember who I wanted to respond to and didn't keep trAck.
> Shirley, art class going well. This week we did value study painting in one color. We only had 15min. SO I DIDN'T bother drawing started in with blue drawing cup and got so excited finding different tones forgot and painted 2nd cup vermilion. Ill take a pic later so we can giggle together.


I hope you will post it for all of us to see- I am most impressed with how your painting is coming on. 
It is always nice to have someone to talk with.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> it is also nice to have a little variety and something you didn't have to prepare. Glad she was able to visit and glad it has given you a little boost.


The 'I did not have to make it ' is a real pleasure. I prefer to have someone to cook for- but try to eat healthily anyway.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So true!! Of course, the people on the farm needed all those calories to have enough energy to do all the work that was necessary. I do believe, however, that all the butter, lard, bacon grease did lead to a lot off early deaths...Drs. just didn't have the tools and information that they have now -- and people were just expected to die earlier back then. I think metabolism has a lot to do with it also...Mom ate the same diet as Dad - he died at 50 -- she lived to 83.

I don't use lard (except in pie crusts once a year), but still take advantage of bacon grease (very seldom) and butter (all I eat--but less than a tablespoon per day). I'm more concerned about removing potatoes, bread, rice and pasta from my diet at the moment - lean meats and vegetables and fruits are our mainstays. I'm trying to eat more fish---but it's so danged expensive.



jknappva said:


> Definitely. And if it wasn't bacon grease, it was lard. No Crisco and she would wonder what in the world cooking oil was if she'd ever heard of it!!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need one for our yard....put it on the list for this summer.



NanaCaren said:


> I have a couple of those that hang around in various places. Makes it nice when you want to just chill.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We're currently getting a very pretty but heavy snowfall coming straight down with little to no wind---just a beautiful white landscape---we're supposed to get between 4-6 inches of new fluff....but it will be 40 degrees tomorrow so we'll shovel a little bit, but let the sun do it's thing tomorrow.



thewren said:


> very overcast today - 20° - expecting 2/6 inches of new white stuff in the next twelve plus hours - the wind has been picking up so it will also be blowing. it s to start around six.
> 
> Heidi and her mother are in fort wayne doing the president's day sales thing - they both are good shoppers - get the most out of their money. i admired a sweater that Phyllis was wearing the other day - and $85 sweater she got for $15 - you gotta love it.
> 
> so the place is really quiet - everyone is gone. in another hour everyone should be home and it will be noisy so i will enjoy the quiet for now.
> 
> daralene - caren - did you get any of the snow that dumped a foot of snow in upper new England?
> 
> reading onward --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have our own temperature preferences...DH turned up the thermostat and I knew it without even looking -- I can tell the difference by one or two degrees. I'm most comfortable at 70 degrees.



Sorlenna said:


> It's 56 here at the moment and I'm still cold. My care label says, "Keep at temps of 75+"!


----------



## RookieRetiree

So good to see you feeling good and getting out to walks/jobs and art class....it's going to be quite a while before we see any buds of any kind....too much snow.



sassafras123 said:


> The kids gave me a hanging chair swing many years ago. Must dig it out if I can find it. Is love it especially in the desert heat. It's a lot. Cooler than padded chairs.
> Listen. You are very chatty. Hate to keep Maya and I did 45 min. Jog/15 min. walk yesterday and hr. Walk today. Notice tree buds starting to open. Fruit trees blooming, way to early. We can get frost til mid-March.
> Going to see The Monument today so need to shower.
> Julie glad friend visited.
> Josephine always love Buddha in garden.
> Sorry can't remember who I wanted to respond to and didn't keep trAck.
> Shirley, art class going well. This week we did value study painting in one color. We only had 15min. SO I DIDN'T bother drawing started in with blue drawing cup and got so excited finding different tones forgot and painted 2nd cup vermilion. Ill take a pic later so we can giggle together.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> We have our own temperature preferences...DH turned up the thermostat and I knew it without even looking -- I can tell the difference by one or two degrees. I'm most comfortable at 70 degrees.


Oh, heat is another story in the house--the thermostat needs to stay at 69 or I feel I'm suffocating (gas heat is so stifling). He turns it up and I know immediately.


----------



## RookieRetiree

They have to leave every now and then so we appreciate them more when they're here!



Dreamweaver said:


> The only reason I will get to enjoy the floors is because my mess maker is not here! No cooking means the kitchen will stay clean,, no showers means the bath will stay clean and no one tramping in from the garage means the wood floors will stay clean and the rugs not full of grass, as he seems to think placing his shoes on the rugs in any room equals putting them away! As for dusting, I've never minded it. The problem comes from uncovering the surfaces around DH's chair.... They will be clean for a whole week..... Jackets are hung, blankets are folded One week out of 52. I really must have him travel more often....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree that being near family and keeping busy will be good for you...just want to be sure that your health care needs will be able to be met.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks dear! I am feeling much much better. It is a sunny day, I live in a wonderful country, have a wonderful family, have a wonderful husband so I have no reason to feel down. Thanks for all the kind wishes. I shouldn't have mentioned being down -- I have no reason to feel that way. We are all inclined to feel that way sometimes I guess.
> 
> I really am enjoying the UFO workshop -- my cardigan is finally nearly finished which will be huge -- still have some finishing to do.
> 
> I did work on a new block for the KAP-- balled up the pattern as I mentioned before but like it and think I have the problem solved. I will do it between UFO's. want to finish the first one before I work on it though.
> 
> GD is coming for dinner and that is great. We are once again looking at moving to Vanc. Island - the kids really want us there so we likely will go for it. A bit scary but we feel we will move from here anyway as we are renting and the rents are now sky high so will likely move out of Calgary anyway. Son will help us, by moving our furniture which is huge.
> 
> We will see, but we certainly, unless something unforeseen happens with either of us healthwise, will go. GD was so disappointed - we have been looking at it again after Christmas and her birthday with the family. We just realized how important it is for our family to be together unless it is impossible. So I have no reason to feel down.
> 
> Will keep you informed as things progress. They are getting their house ready to sell so once it is done we will know for sure.
> 
> I think it will mean more to us to move into a
> place if needed there, where they are close than here with them way out there. Less of a problem for them having us close enough that they are able to be there if needed but not causing them problems. The time is coming and we both realize it.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot night? darowil? although I guess it is still yesterday for you!


Our weather is lovely currently. Around 25 each day, some more rain possibly but nothing like last week.
I had just been out and so decided to catch up, and no I wasn't all that late. ANd now I need to go and get ready to head out for Bible Study and then lunch with Althea- we are going to check out the venue for the Handknitters Guild exhibition in May.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Our weather is lovely currently. Around 25 each day, some more rain possibly but nothing like last week.
> I had just been out and so decided to catch up, and no I wasn't all that late. ANd now I need to go and get ready to head out for Bible Study and then lunch with Althea- we are going to check out the venue for the Handknitters Guild exhibition in May.


 :thumbup: Say hi! to Althea would you!?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope you recover...it does have to be exhausting to mow the lawn.

I'm not sure whether the findings will be used for moral projects --- seems that the definition of morality is murky -- kind of like that for pornography -- can't describe it, but know it when I see it.



Lurker 2 said:


> I hope the put their findings in to moral projects. I am pooped out- just got the grass cut back- or more accurately, some of it. Don't have a lot of energy in the heat.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of pictures from today's party, but this is my favorite...DGD will turn 2 on the 25th...her Auntie M gave her a Doc McStuffins dress up set and she had a blast wearing it all day -- checking everyone's ears including her dolls, teddy bears, etc. The photo just seems to capture the day's fun!! Good night all from one very tired, but happy, Grandma. Off to the Car Show tomorrow. This is her newest version of a "smile" for the camera.


She is adorable !! Love her squinty smile


----------



## cmaliza

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


~~~Absolutely...prayers already on their way.


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> When I studied Italian many years ago, mental retention and understanding of what was spoken did not hold real well. But the word for refridgerator stuck for some reason, I think because of the first syllable.


~~~What is the word for refrigerator?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Malama did turn up- a bit later than I had expected- and we talked for about 2 hours- it was good to have company! And I now have enough bread to last me for about three weeks- it makes quite a difference when I don't have to heat the oven! Malama is most impressed with my knitting and I have promised to make her a hat- out of the Vogue book of hats I have borrowed from the library.
> it is nearly 9 pm., here and I am going through to rest, have a few pages to catch up- but that will have to wait!


~~~Glad she came and you had a nice long chat! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree that being near family and keeping busy will be good for you...just want to be sure that your health care needs will be able to be met.


Thanks to meeting more people on KP who live in the area and the fact that my kids were out there and checked out some things, it seems as if that won't be a major problem. Hopefully. We have to weigh our time with our family against having a cardiac unit in our town. We have to move anyway and won't likely be in Calgary. There are good health services from what we have been able to find out - on the Island. It is a matter of weighing one thing against the other. Family is the most important thing to us at this stage. thanks for the kind thoughts. It is a big move for us but to us it is much bigger to be away from those we love. Luckily we have the choice from what appears to be the case.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I got a request to know more about me from a member called Asrilas. I was hesitant to reply because of identity fraud as they gave no information about themselves either, just wanted information on me. I checked this morning and was going to ask all of you about this but see it was removed as a mass SPAM. Did any of you get this too? I imagine we all got it.


~~~Yeah, I got that too...just deleted it. :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Cmaliza...How are repairs to the roof coming? I'm wondering if water had been getting in there for years and rotted out the wood. Have you found the cause yet. Amazing nobody was hurt. Just an awful thing to happen in such cold weather. Hugs dear and hope you are able to stay warm. I know it is something that can be fixed, but an awful feeling to have that happen.


~~~thanks for asking.....alas...no action so far..too much snow on the roof. We had someone shovel it off the other day, but we are currently in the midst of a snow storm (altho' I have to admit....it IS pretty! But, I also get to stay inside:lol: :lol: ). 2 rooms are still out of commission, but I'm hoping we can get some engineers out to figure out the cause. We don't want to repair the ceiling until we fix the cause. Otherwise, it will just happen again. We are expecting warmer weather, so hopefully, the guys can get up on the roof and check things out.
We carry on...... :|


----------



## Sorlenna

I just realized today makes three years since I joined KP! Well, happy anniversary to me, then. LOL

Gee, I hope that snow settles down (read: goes away!) soon. Enough winter already!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> She liked my comfy chair too!- and we had a quick look at my photos on the computer- I hope she will come again!
> 
> it is probably time for a
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~~~I'm in!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you recover...it does have to be exhausting to mow the lawn.
> 
> I'm not sure whether the findings will be used for moral projects --- seems that the definition of morality is murky -- kind of like that for pornography -- can't describe it, but know it when I see it.


With the weed eater the worst bit is hanging onto the knob, to keep it running- the muscles of my arm quickly object- obviously not the muscles for knitting!
I see the point re definitions!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Glad she came and you had a nice long chat! :thumbup:


It was good!


----------



## iamsam

that is a beautiful picture Julie - worthy of being on someone's wall - good job. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That was easy! the computer went straight to it- so here you are! The moon is more lop-sided now of course!
> Yes, I don't want Lupe to be fore-armed. Just all those years of conditioning to tell the truth (well at least from one's own point of view!)


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to meeting more people on KP who live in the area and the fact that my kids were out there and checked out some things, it seems as if that won't be a major problem. Hopefully. We have to weigh our time with our family against having a cardiac unit in our town. We have to move anyway and won't likely be in Calgary. There are good health services from what we have been able to find out - on the Island. It is a matter of weighing one thing against the other. Family is the most important thing to us at this stage. thanks for the kind thoughts. It is a big move for us but to us it is much bigger to be away from those we love. Luckily we have the choice from what appears to be the case.


I seem to have missed something here, Shirley, I thought you had decided to stay in Calgary? Are you again contemplating moving?


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in!


(for a group hug) :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful picture Julie - worthy of being on someone's wall - good job. --- sam


It was a superb moonlit night! Thanks, Sam!


----------



## iamsam

great tag caren - what was it on? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a much colder Great Bend where is currently -17C/0F at 08:31. It has gone up from -26C/-15 a couple hours ago.
> 
> Morning coffee is a mug I got for mother's day quite a number of years ago. The background is the finished block for the KAP afghan, just have to block it. I can now do this stitch without looking at it.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need. Giant hugs for everyone.


----------



## iamsam

i just looked out and the snow has arrived - blowing and snowing - don't you just love it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Great square, what is the stitch? I love that label too!


----------



## iamsam

i called the dentist today - they are closed until Monday - i have five teeth on the bottom that need to come out and a new partial to fill in the blank spaces. it all takes time - i think the healing time is the longest - especially when you are anxious to have the whole thing over. my grandchildren still thing it is pretty cool that grandpa can take his teeth out and put them back in. --- sam



EJS said:


> Thanks for asking Sam. He is healed pretty much from the first three extractions. Now he is in pain on the other side because the teeth are connecting where they didn't before. I am working on some financing options so we can go forward and get them taken care of. We don't depend on credit cards or the like as we usually only buy what we can afford. Unfortunately we don't have any savings to fall back on in times like this. It is going to work out and he will get it all done though.


----------



## Spider

Good day all from a sunny and for us warmer day. It is 32 degrees and the sun came out at three. We did get about four to five inches but the next few days that will melt, leaving what we have had so far. But oh the sun looks so nice and bright.
Will be packing in a little while to hard for work in the morning.
Will have to pack some knitting to work on during the week.
Take care all, keep well and warm or cool whatever is the need.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> ......the current one isn't big enough for DH's "Monster Boots" as I call them!


The last time I heard that expression was when DS#2 went skiing and asked for a size 13 ski boot. The guy behind the counter turned and shouted, "Break out the Monster Boots!" :lol:


----------



## iamsam

may we have a picture of one of your scarves - please --- sam



Railyn said:


> It is a beautiful day in north Texas. I just went out to take the garbage out and it felt so good outside. Ray is having his therapy currently and the therapest agrees with me in the fact that he is better. His regular dr. gave him a anti-depressant and it has made a huge difference. God is so good to us.
> Today would have been my mother's 100th birthday. I miss her so much. How she loved to knit. I lost her at age 54 due to cancer. All she wanted in life was to be a grandmother and how proud she would have been of her 6 grandchildren. My 4 and my sister's 2.
> I am knitting fire=-breathing dragon scarves for my 4 youngest grandsons. I don't expect them to wear them but I though they would look cute in their rooms. It is a free pattern I found somewhere but don't remember where. Just a fun knit. Nothing serious.
> Now I need to face the duties of the day. Enjoyed my coffee and TP so now I need to get busy. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to you tami - it really helps if you take the antidepressant every day - i have found just taking it willy nilly doesn't do very much. i know it add another pill to the med regiment but if it is like mine - it is very small and easy to get down. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> For all the birthdays and anniversaries I've missed: Happy Birthday! Happy anniversary! Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Friday was busy. I had a chiropractor appointment, then picked up DGS for some special time, since mom has the new baby. I took him to a local chocolate shop and let him pick out chocolate for him, mom & dad. Of course while there I got some for DH and me! Mmmmmmm good! Then out with DH for fish. And back to DD's so DH could play electrician someplace besides work and fix the light in her shower. Turned out to just be the bulb, even though it was a new one. So I got more snuggle time with Arriana. Poor thing has been gassy and fussy.
> 
> Saturday was lazy until DH came home from work. We took a ride and watched trains for a while before ordering a pizza for supper. I worked on his gloves until I couldn't see with the black yarn any more and started a bunny hat for Arriana. Then had a bad night with the fibro. You know it's a bad night when I wake DH with a Temperpedic mattress.
> 
> Had mom yesterday. It went ok until about 3 when she had lunch. Her sugar was 247! Too much cereal for breakfast, I guess. She got mad when I would only let her have 3/4 of a can of beef vegetable barley soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich. My lunch was the other 1/4 can of soup and half of sandwich. She had more than a few choice words for me over that. Sent me over the edge between her and the fibro pain. I sat in the kitchen with the rabbit and cried for a while. Of course she was sorry later. Much later. I ended up taking a flexeril when I went to bed. Still a little groggy from that. Mom has some dementia. Dr says no alzheimers but it runs in the family. I've watched it coming with her for the last 5 years at least. Thankfully my DB has mom living with them, but I don't know how much longer they can do it. I take her on Wednesdays to get her hair done, and have her every other Sunday, with our other brother taking her the other Sunday. Sorry for the vent, but I need to talk to someone. DH has been good about it. He tried to make me smile and told me not to drop the rabbit! Sonny bunny knew I needed to cuddle. He let me pick him up with no wiggling. He likes the snuggle, but not the picking up part. I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off.
> 
> TIme to play catch up some more. I'm only on page 16 out of 68!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have missed something here, Shirley, I thought you had decided to stay in Calgary? Are you again contemplating moving?


yes - I just mentioned it today. We have been thinking about it and looking into it further and after Christmas and her birthday with the family we feel it is more important that we be close to them than some vague fear about taking a chance on health care. The kids looked into the hospital there and i have also talked to people who live there about the health situation. We have never lived our lives being afraid of change and have decided we won't now. So it is up to them. they are working on their house and hopefully getting it ready to sell. If they change their minds (which doesn't appear to be a probability, ) then we will stay in the Calgary area as well. Although we will still move out of this condo as the rental prices have doubled in the time we have lived here (9 years). We will have to see what transpires.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> tami - it really helps if you take the antidepressant every day - i have found just taking it willy nilly doesn't do very much.


So true--had I the means, I think I would go back on it for a while. It really did help and I was told to take it every day without fail. It takes a while to integrate into your system and make the changes you need.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> A good friend of mine has the same issue and she donates blood as often as they'll let her which keeps the iron content down....I believe she's on some meds now too.


We had a couple of patients who came to have a unit of blood taken off each month but here it is not considered suitable to donate it for transfusions


----------



## iamsam

very cute bunny hat tami - the baby will look very cute in that. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Here's a pic of the bunny hat. Probably upside down as I took it with my phone and the computer doesn't let me rotate it from the phone. The pattern is in the Itty-Bitty Hats book. Tami


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> You are not being dishonest by not disclosing everything...that's discretion!


~~~absolutely!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> There are times when total honesty is not always the best policy!
> Not that I am advocating dis-honesty.


There is a difference between dishonesty & keeping a secret


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized today makes three years since I joined KP! Well, happy anniversary to me, then. LOL
> 
> Gee, I hope that snow settles down (read: goes away!) soon. Enough winter already!


Happy KTP anniversary! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

are you going to use the wool to knit mr p another aran? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> This is the jacket for Mr P? No wonder it got put aside for a bit! When you have felt you had to re-work!


Hi Julie, this is not the aran I was doing for Mr P - that got ripped, never to be made again!! The one I have now ripped back is my alpaca aran as I was not happy with the sleeves and have now changed the design. Already done one front.[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> With the weed eater the worst bit is hanging onto the knob, to keep it running- the muscles of my arm quickly object- obviously not the muscles for knitting!
> I see the point re definitions!


~~~you need a real weed eater...a goat!


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Happy KTP anniversary! :lol:


Thank you! It's been a good three years. LOL

Julie, yes--are you not rural enough you might have a goat around to borrow and stake out? I want some goats when I finally have a yard. :mrgreen:


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I did a bit of a 'show and tell' with my knitting- I will be glad though when the temperatures cool a little- I need to press on with the guernsey!


As you should. You are a very talented lady and it was nice for a member of the church to get to know an awesome side of you. My, you have a lot of bread. I know you will enjoy the different varieties of breads that you have. Such a nice treat. I am delighted that you had company to visit with. It is so important to have that in our lives.
Continue to take care of yourself as we love you here in the KTP family. HUGS to you and everyone in need of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to meeting more people on KP who live in the area and the fact that my kids were out there and checked out some things, it seems as if that won't be a major problem. Hopefully. We have to weigh our time with our family against having a cardiac unit in our town. We have to move anyway and won't likely be in Calgary. There are good health services from what we have been able to find out - on the Island. It is a matter of weighing one thing against the other. Family is the most important thing to us at this stage. thanks for the kind thoughts. It is a big move for us but to us it is much bigger to be away from those we love. Luckily we have the choice from what appears to be the case.


Are you planning to move to Victoria or up-island?
I know both Victoria & Nanaimo have large hospitals, not sure about other areas.
I am sure it will mean alot to you to be able to spend time with your son & his family rather than just occasionally through the year.


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~you need a real weed eater...a goat!


That is so funny. My DS#1 is dating a young lady who has a goat farm. He was holding a baby goat yesterday. The baby was only 5 days old. He says the babies already try to nip his pants. When he comes home, he gives me his jacket, gloves and pants to wash as he has so many allergies. I don't mind washing them up for him. He does so much laundry for me and never complains either. We work as a team in our household which makes it pleasant to be together still as a family.


----------



## iamsam

you be careful jynx - on one trip home from seattle the plane landed in salt lake city - i ended up in the hospital for three days and had to rent a portable concentrator to get home - actually before they would allow me on the plane again. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Please do and try to get a little extra rest. Gerry had that last week and was not bad but worn out..... he took some Echinachea, as did I to not get it.
> 
> I have finally got this intestinal bug just about whipped. The probiotics seem to have done the trick.
> 
> Sure wish I had a prepackaged teriyaki dinner. I do have some thick French toast, stuffed with cream cheese anda blueberry sauce on top. I'm eating all the leftovers so the fridge will be barren when we return from trip... IF I get to go. DH was talking about gasping for air.... He always has a little adjustment period and I never did but just realized that I haven't been up in the elevations since losing part of lung... Sure don't want to slow the boys down. I don't think it will be a problem..... but who knows. Of course, I can always sit and knit... and look out the windows at all the beautiful scenery.


----------



## iamsam

could we have your granola bar recipe please --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Basted eggs....yummy-- I always liked those better than sunny side up....just wanted to make sure all the whites were cooked.
> 
> Glad you've conquered the bug...I sometimes take Acidophilus if I'm feeling "out of sorts." I'm eating the last of the granola bars that I made two weeks ago---I wrapped them individually in aluminum foil and they've lasted very well.


----------



## iamsam

i call it selective truth telling. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> You are not being dishonest by not disclosing everything...that's discretion!


----------



## iamsam

eight if i remember right - plus a small amount of money. --- sam



TNS said:


> How many packs of pop tarts did it take?? :roll:


----------



## pacer

Just skimming a bit tonight. Thinking of everyone and hoping all is well.

Sugarsugar...can't wait to meet the little one. Praying that your daughter will be done with the sicknesses soon. You will be a wonderful grandma.

My boys are both out right now which normally is not a big deal, but it is snowing at least an inch per hour currently. Please pray for safe travels for them and everyone else driving or traveling in these conditions.


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! It's been a good three years. LOL
> 
> Julie, yes--are you not rural enough you might have a goat around to borrow and stake out? I want some goats when I finally have a yard. :mrgreen:


There is a man in this area who has a herd of goats he rents out. Last summer they tackled an overgrown but very historic cemetery in the area and did so well that a country church hired them for a similar project. I think it is a wonderful method of weed control but unfortunately my suburban neighborhood does not allow resident goats


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> eight if i remember right - plus a small amount of money. --- sam


I remember the fun of sending for things like that...don't see so many of those kinds of offers these days...


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> the flowers are beautiful - makes me envious (isn't that one of the seven deadly sins?) - love the hanging chair swing - do you leave it out all winter or have you just put it out - i don't remember seeing it before. --- sam


Little Madam was over and got it out so Grandad could attach it to the climbing rope that hangs from the tree, it then makes a huge swing.
There are no deadly sins in my garden, only happy fairies. so just enjoy the flowers they are for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> The only reason I will get to enjoy the floors is because my mess maker is not here! No cooking means the kitchen will stay clean,, no showers means the bath will stay clean and no one tramping in from the garage means the wood floors will stay clean and the rugs not full of grass, as he seems to think placing his shoes on the rugs in any room equals putting them away! As for dusting, I've never minded it. The problem comes from uncovering the surfaces around DH's chair.... They will be clean for a whole week..... Jackets are hung, blankets are folded One week out of 52. I really must have him travel more often....


That sounds great Jynx. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> are you going to use the wool to knit mr p another aran? --- sam


Don't think so, it's brown and I just don't like the colour :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva

I think it will mean more to us to move into a 
place if needed there, where they are close than here with them way out there. Less of a problem for them having us close enough that they are able to be there if needed but not causing them problems. The time is coming and we both realize it.[/quote]

Oh, my dear Shirley. I understood your not wanting to leave the drs. that knew you and Pat's health issues. But I was really concerned about you staying there with your son so far away. I know I would be lost without my children's help.
I'll have to admit I'm relieved that you've re-thought the move.
But whatever your final decision, I know it will be the best for you and Pat!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized today makes three years since I joined KP! Well, happy anniversary to me, then. LOL
> 
> Gee, I hope that snow settles down (read: goes away!) soon. Enough winter already!


Congratulations on your KP anniversary!
JK


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you planning to move to Victoria or up-island?
> I know both Victoria & Nanaimo have large hospitals, not sure about other areas.
> I am sure it will mean alot to you to be able to spend time with your son & his family rather than just occasionally through the year.


We are moving to Duncan which is about half way to Nanaimo - there is a good basic hospital in Duncan, an excellent hospital in Victoria, less than an 75 minutes away and a new hospital in Nanaimo. Pat has had a lot of heart surgery so that was what was holding us back but we have never been afraid to go anywhere in the past and it is a bit late to borrow trouble now. His cardiologist could find no reason for us to avoid going. If there is a problem I would rather be near the kids than alone here although they will be able to fly here easily. We have thought it out pretty thoroughly.

We dread the fact of the actual move but I know we will like it once we are there. We have already started sorting etc. as we knew we were leaving this apartment and likely moving to Airdrie or Cochrane or even Olds so this is better, in the long run. We lived in Vancouver for 9 years when we were in the army and loved the weather in comparison to the cold - although I could have done without the 2 -3 months of rain, but better than bitter cold and blizzards.

Pat's brother is in Victoria so that is a plus too.Kelly is going to come and take our stuff out and we will rent an apartment if all goes well. Then we can be close to them, there are the same facilities for seniors there as here, and we will go into a place when we both feel we need to. I am not going to worry about it. Who knows at our age what the future brings.?

They are working on their house and have looked at houses in the Cowichan Valley and hopefully will put their house up so that they can move when school is first out. We will go once they are settled there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Shirley, from the way you write your decision to move is absolutely the right one. Just take your time getting things sorted and don't try to do to much at a time. Wish I could come over and help you.

I'm off to bed now before I turn into a pumpkin.

Peaceful and healing vibes and hugs to all. Night night from Camberley. xx


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> We are moving to Duncan which is about half way to Nanaimo - there is a good basic hospital in Duncan, an excellent hospital in Victoria, less than an 75 minutes away and a new hospital in Nanaimo. Pat has had a lot of heart surgery so that was what was holding us back but we have never been afraid to go anywhere in the past and it is a bit late to borrow trouble now. His cardiologist could find no reason for us to avoid going. If there is a problem I would rather be near the kids than alone here although they will be able to fly here easily. We have thought it out pretty thoroughly.
> 
> We dread the fact of the actual move but I know we will like it once we are there. We have already started sorting etc. as we knew we were leaving this apartment and likely moving to Airdrie or Cochrane or even Olds so this is better, in the long run. We lived in Vancouver for 9 years when we were in the army and loved the weather in comparison to the cold - although I could have done without the 2 -3 months of rain, but better than bitter cold and blizzards.
> 
> Pat's brother is in Victoria so that is a plus too.Kelly is going to come and take our stuff out and we will rent an apartment if all goes well. Then we can be close to them, there are the same facilities for seniors there as here, and we will go into a place when we both feel we need to. I am not going to worry about it. Who knows at our age what the future brings.?
> 
> They are working on their house and have looked at houses in the Cowichan Valley and hopefully will put their house up so that they can move when school is first out. We will go once they are settled there.


With your attitude, I know you will love moving to Victoria. I've always believed we carry our own happiness with us and you and Pat are living proof of it. It's not like you're unfamiliar with the area.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

if you feel like you are catching cold or just feelin' blue - try this to lift your spirits. --- sam

Orange Creamsicle Vitamin C Breakfast Smoothie

1/2 cup oats 
1/2 cup vanilla Greek yogurt 
1 cup orange juice 
1 banana, sliced 
1/2 orange, peeled 
1 tbsp honey

Pulse oats until powdery, about 60 seconds.

Add yogurt and orange juice and blend until oats are completely incorporated into the liquid ingredients.

Add rest of the ingredients and blend until smooth. 
Yields 1 LARGE or 2 SMALL smoothies

http://onsugarmountain.com/2014/02/17/orange-creamsicle-smoothie/


----------



## tami_ohio

siouxann said:


> Love the bunny hat - do the ears stick straight up, and if so, what do you use to make them do it?
> 
> I hope you will feel better. Depression is so painful. I have heard from a couple of therapists that depression is anger turned inward. I take meds every day because I believe it is genetic, and my whole family is depressed although they would never admit it. Peace to you, and gentle {HUGS}.


Yes the ears stick up. They can be tacked into the fold at the bottom, and/or tied with a ribbon. Right now they are just tied with the yarn I used to knit it with.

I am better now, thank you, though very tired. Depression is something Mom has had for years, so I am watching myself. Thank you for the hugs. Tami


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> With your attitude, I know you will love moving to Victoria. I've always believed we carry our own happiness with us and you and Pat are living proof of it. It's not like you're unfamiliar with the area.
> Junek


My parents moved to be near us and it was wonderful for everyone, especially DD. And when they needed help with big or small things, we were there for them. DHs family, however, was very rooted in their town and wouldnt have been happy moving, so we did the best we could for them long distance. Every situation is different, but now that my parents are gone, I am so glad that we had those years with them.


----------



## pacer

DS#1 made it home safely. Matthew is not too far away so he could walk if need by. It would take him awhile, but he could do it. DS#1 was much further away and he was the one I was more concerned about. I was just finishing dinner when he walked in so he got a hot meal to warm up. Now it will be easier to sleep tonight. Hurray, Matthew is now home. Going to bed soon as I will need extra time to get to work in the morning.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> With your attitude, I know you will love moving to Victoria. I've always believed we carry our own happiness with us and you and Pat are living proof of it. It's not like you're unfamiliar with the area.
> Junek


Thanks June -- we had to really look at it so didn't want to promise until we were absolutely sure. We told them we would go unless we were worried about the health situation. We both suddenly got scared (me especially) as Pat has two artificial heart valves and I panicked, but then we just let it go until Christmas and Hayley's birthday, and both of us separately thought about it and both of us decided we want to be close to our family. She is just l0 and we think we can be a good addition to her teen years and she was so sad we weren't going. We talked it over -he said he wanted to go and I breathed a sigh of relief as I wanted to go too. We have never been on a different page about something important. We have also never been afraid to move, or do what we think is right for us and others have told us we were crazy on a couple of occasions - (moving with 3 kids (one a baby) to New Zealand where we didn't know anyone nor did we have work). Everyone who knew us tried to talk us out of it. Neither of us have ever regretted that and would do it again in the same circumstances.

This is different, we are older, (much older) dread the actual moving process but dread being away from the family more than the move. We will manage-- we started sorting awhile ago and will continue. We bought l0 tubs for a starter - and will fill them up with stuff we want to take, pitch other things and give some to charity. We will hire someone to come in and clean the condo but I am not too worried as we are in our l0th year and it has never been painted and desperately needs new carpets etc. so they will have lots to do to get it ready for the next tenants.

We have been treated well, and I know the manager very well and have never once had any problems with anyone here so I am not concerned.

I sorted my yarn awhile ago and am managing to use quite a bit up but will take my stash. I will send out my classes to my friends and keep them on my computer. I have met some nice people who have retired to the Island and they all are happy with their life there. Actually, we are going to take it one day at a time and play it by ear. Thanks for the kind wishes. I know that I have good friends here so if thinks get 'heavy' I know I can vent here rather than give Pat a hard time!. He is inclined to be a bit
too inclined to want to do everything himself but we have talked about that and he promises he will let Kelly do the heavy work. Kelly and I might have to keep him in line but he has given me his word. He has always been so self reliant and wants everything done yesterday -(usually he made sure he did it yesterday). It will be hard for him. He does know that it is important for him not to get too tired or two stressed. we will be fine.


----------



## Spider

Oh Shirley , it so does sound like the right answer for you all. Being so far from family is not so fun and you both will be just fine. The worry will be gone and the kids near.we have been spending a lot of time with family and we love it, we have always been the ones living many hours from all and it is so nice to be near them all. You and Pat have such a wonderful attitude and such love for each other. 
We are excited we are going to be looking for an apt in the city I work in and DH will be working and we will be close to all and still have our home on the lake for all the family to come to and that home is only three hours from the married son. All of my dear friends, on this site, praying for us I know helped. And we are all there for you.


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> Oh Shirley , it so does sound like the right answer for you all. Being so far from family is not so fun and you both will be just fine. The worry will be gone and the kids near.we have been spending a lot of time with family and we love it, we have always been the ones living many hours from all and it is so nice to be near them all. You and Pat have such a wonderful attitude and such love for each other.
> We are excited we are going to be looking for an apt in the city I work in and DH will be working and we will be close to all and still have our home on the lake for all the family to come to and that home is only three hours from the married son. All of my dear friends, on this site, praying for us I know helped. And we are all there for you.


Thankyou so much my friend. I feel so much better - I was so sad over Christmas, thinking we might not be with them next year or for any of their birthdays. We have no trouble being just the two of us and I hope we can find an apartment or condo with a pool, if not I will walk. Pat walks all the time. I also love BC and I think that being there will give us a real lift. We don't go out much in the winters here and the rain doesn't bother me. Also it is spring there now, and the trees are in bloom. May the 24th is the earliest anyone plants here - I am looking forward to it. I do wish we could say abra ca dabra and be there though :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We are both so limited as to what we can physically do but we will take it one day at a time.


----------



## pacer

Shirley...If you are going to move anyway, you might as well do the big move and be with your family. I agree on keeping tight rains on Pat as he is part of our family as well. Let him know that we care about him as well and certainly want this to be a safe process for both of you. Fortunately you have time to do this a bit slower so you can sort things out. Do take care of your shoulder during this process. I am sure your son and GD would love to come over and help move things to a room to be sorted. Don't try to do it all by yourself.


----------



## Glennys 2

Hi everyone. Here is an update on my friend Kathy. The doctors are going to do a colostomy tomorrow. This may help her or not. Please keep praying.


----------



## jheiens

pacer said:


> Just skimming a bit tonight. Thinking of everyone and hoping all is well.
> 
> My boys are both out right now which normally is not a big deal, but it is snowing at least an inch per hour currently. Please pray for safe travels for them and everyone else driving or traveling in these conditions.


I'm praying for their safe return home, Mary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is an update on my friend Kathy. The doctors are going to do a colostomy tomorrow. This may help her or not. Please keep praying.


Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## flyty1n

Designer1234, it sounds to me that the move may do you a world of good. I think you are the kind of people who can be content and happy no matter where you are. I moved 10 years ago to be near my sister and it is wonderful to be close together. I think you will love being near your family. If it feels good in your hearts, it is the right thing and the move, though hard for the actual moving, will be a thing of the past very quickly once you are settled in.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley I too am glad you are going to move near your children. I was so worried about you not being near to your family when you initially decided not to go. Like all have said, just take your time and let others help a lot with the actual move. 

Wanted to share a recipe I got from Marianne called King Chicken. I made it tonight and oh my goodness was it ever delicious. Now I don't have measurements but here goes

King Chicken

2 cans of cooked chicken breasts
1 can diced tomatoes (liquid and all) or of Rotel Diced Tomatoes
Dice one large green bell pepper, 1 yellow, and 1 red
Dice one onion
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Saute the onions & peppers in olive oil until onions are translucent. Mix this with all other above ingredients.

Spray large rectangular casserole dish with non-stick spray (I used olive oil spray). 

Layer corn tortilla in the bottom of the dish. (Marianne said use the soft corn tortillas but I could only find the hard ones so that is what I used) Put a layer of the chicken mixture on it, then a layer of Mexican Blend Shredded cheese. Repeat with a layer of the corn tortillas, then chicken mixture and cheese on the top.

Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until bubbly and browned. 

Enjoy!


Well, our friend who is staying with us and working with Brantley brought the Downton Abbey series for us to watch so I'm outta here to enjoy the first episode. Everyone take care.
{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> yes - I just mentioned it today. We have been thinking about it and looking into it further and after Christmas and her birthday with the family we feel it is more important that we be close to them than some vague fear about taking a chance on health care. The kids looked into the hospital there and i have also talked to people who live there about the health situation. We have never lived our lives being afraid of change and have decided we won't now. So it is up to them. they are working on their house and hopefully getting it ready to sell. If they change their minds (which doesn't appear to be a probability, ) then we will stay in the Calgary area as well. Although we will still move out of this condo as the rental prices have doubled in the time we have lived here (9 years). We will have to see what transpires.


mmmmm, doubled in less than 10 years is a bit steep, so whatever happens you are moving? I gather there is no time frame if it were to be a move to Vancouver Island?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a difference between dishonesty & keeping a secret


Or just keeping quiet- which I am glad I did. I have been looking back over Lupe's texts- the animosity has been there for some time.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~you need a real weed eater...a goat!


Would actually be a bit risky- the grass is lush at times and goats are prone to bloat. I have seen them die when there is not enough rough fodder.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! It's been a good three years. LOL
> 
> Julie, yes--are you not rural enough you might have a goat around to borrow and stake out? I want some goats when I finally have a yard. :mrgreen:


I would have to check with the council, but I am fairly sure they are not keen on livestock.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> As you should. You are a very talented lady and it was nice for a member of the church to get to know an awesome side of you. My, you have a lot of bread. I know you will enjoy the different varieties of breads that you have. Such a nice treat. I am delighted that you had company to visit with. It is so important to have that in our lives.
> Continue to take care of yourself as we love you here in the KTP family. HUGS to you and everyone in need of them.


Thanks so much Pacer! I think you may be sleeping- your day starts early if I remember right.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> if you feel like you are catching cold or just feelin' blue - try this to lift your spirits. --- sam
> 
> Orange Creamsicle Vitamin C Breakfast Smoothie
> 
> the smoothie sounds very good. I will give it a try minus the banana. I find nearly every smoothie adds bananas for some reason.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, y'all are going to think I'm nuts, but I really want to take the Charlotte cardigan apart and start over...I tried it on again and did some soul-searching, and truth is I am not happy with it. I will take a couple pictures but it's looking likely that will not be "it" after all...maybe I'll work on something else tonight and sleep on it one more night. 

Meanwhile, I've started on making another design (the Paloma baby cardigan) into adult size. So far that one is going well!


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks June -- we had to really look at it so didn't want to promise until we were absolutely sure. We told them we would go unless we were worried about the health situation. We both suddenly got scared (me especially) as Pat has two artificial heart valves and I panicked, but then we just let it go until Christmas and Hayley's birthday, and both of us separately thought about it and both of us decided we want to be close to our family. She is just l0 and we think we can be a good addition to her teen years and she was so sad we weren't going. We talked it over -he said he wanted to go and I breathed a sigh of relief as I wanted to go too. We have never been on a different page about something important. We have also never been afraid to move, or do what we think is right for us and others have told us we were crazy on a couple of occasions - (moving with 3 kids (one a baby) to New Zealand where we didn't know anyone nor did we have work). Everyone who knew us tried to talk us out of it. Neither of us have ever regretted that and would do it again in the same circumstances.
> 
> This is different, we are older, (much older) dread the actual moving process but dread being away from the family more than the move. We will manage-- we started sorting awhile ago and will continue. We bought l0 tubs for a starter - and will fill them up with stuff we want to take, pitch other things and give some to charity. We will hire someone to come in and clean the condo but I am not too worried as we are in our l0th year and it has never been painted and desperately needs new carpets etc. so they will have lots to do to get it ready for the next tenants.
> 
> We have been treated well, and I know the manager very well and have never once had any problems with anyone here so I am not concerned.
> 
> I sorted my yarn awhile ago and am managing to use quite a bit up but will take my stash. I will send out my classes to my friends and keep them on my computer. I have met some nice people who have retired to the Island and they all are happy with their life there. Actually, we are going to take it one day at a time and play it by ear. Thanks for the kind wishes. I know that I have good friends here so if thinks get 'heavy' I know I can vent here rather than give Pat a hard time!. He is inclined to be a bit
> too inclined to want to do everything himself but we have talked about that and he promises he will let Kelly do the heavy work. Kelly and I might have to keep him in line but he has given me his word. He has always been so self reliant and wants everything done yesterday -(usually he made sure he did it yesterday). It will be hard for him. He does know that it is important for him not to get too tired or two stressed. we will be fine.


You'll be much closer to me.


----------



## jheiens

Now there's a fine idea, Pam.

Shirley is always wanting to meet some of the US TKPers. This would make an international KAP possible and maybe Purple would want to bring Londongirl back with her to visit with the West Coast contingent.

Ohio Joy



Miss Pam said:


> You'll be much closer to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Well, y'all are going to think I'm nuts, but I really want to take the Charlotte cardigan apart and start over...I tried it on again and did some soul-searching, and truth is I am not happy with it. I will take a couple pictures but it's looking likely that will not be "it" after all...maybe I'll work on something else tonight and sleep on it one more night.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've started on making another design (the Paloma baby cardigan) into adult size. So far that one is going well!


Given the reason for the existence of the 'Charlotte' I think it is important that you are completely happy with it. Sorry it is not looking like what you wanted.


----------



## jheiens

As Gwen says, TTYL. I've got to get some knitting done today. Trying to finish my 4th square by reducing the out-sized second one.

Back later, Ohio Joy

Sam, still no snow here yet. Or wind.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you feel like you are catching cold or just feelin' blue - try this to lift your spirits. --- sam
> 
> Orange Creamsicle Vitamin C Breakfast Smoothie
> 
> the smoothie sounds very good. I will give it a try minus the banana. I find nearly every smoothie adds bananas for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate bananas and most smoothies have them evidently it is a thickener ,so let me know how it works your way, will you?
Click to expand...


----------



## kehinkle

Evening,

Got good news today. It wasn't my tranny but the fan clutch. It is all done but he is going to try to get the air conditioner working while he has it. I'll take a few more days off and hope the weather improves. My DD2 has to go to work tonight and I worry about her driving in this. 

Loved the pics posted. Shirley, a difficult decision to make but family comes first. It will all come together for you. Just believe.

Have been reading to catch up and now can't remember too much. Know that I made oooh and ahhs and sent up prayers when needed. 

Going to sign off and knit for a bit. Have a pair of socks almost done and started a crocheted pair. Also finished a square last night.

Be safe everyone. 

Kathy


----------



## Miss Pam

jheiens said:


> Now there's a fine idea, Pam.
> 
> Shirley is always wanting to meet some of the US TKPers. This would make an international KAP possible and maybe Purple would want to bring Londongirl back with her to visit with the West Coast contingent.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Would love that! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Miss Pam said:


> You'll be much closer to me.


Are you in Oregon? Or Washington? * If I remember it is Washington. - we spent so many holidays on the Oregon coast -- 
Maybe we will be able to get together - wouldn't that be nice??

We were very happy when we lived in Vancouver. I love the fact that spring is starting there now usually -- it is 2 or 3 month later on here usually the 24th of May is the first day we plant our gardens here and they start to die in late August. I loved the Spring with all the blossoms. 3 months of rain weren't a problem in comparison to here. I have a couple of other friends who I met through the workshops too. I love the Northwest. Would never want to move back down east. Ontario is breathtaking in the autumn but the summers are too hot and the winters too damp and cold -- I will take the atmosphere out here any time.

I actually love Calgary in comparison to other cities in the west but do love the coast a lot so we will be fine there I am sure. I just dread the thought of the move but we will be fine.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi knitting prayer warriors, could you keep my friend Kathy in your prayers. She has some kind of blockage in her intestines and that has caused her stomach to bloat. Because of this and a few other problems she is not a good candidate for surgery. She does not have much longer to live. She does not want life support just a comfortable passing.


Words escape me at this moment, praying for comfort and peace for Kathy and her family.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I hate bananas and most smoothies have them evidently it is a thickener ,so let me know how it works your way, will you?


I have made one and drank it. Was a good meal, I enjoyed it very much. I used a tangerine seems I didn't have an orange. I am not sure svn if I could have bananas I would put one in it.


----------



## Designer1234

Miss Pam said:


> Would love that! :thumbup:


Wouldn't that be something?? we will have to think about it once we are settled. I do hope to meet you for sure though.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Got good news today. It wasn't my tranny but the fan clutch. It is all done but he is going to try to get the air conditioner working while he has it. I'll take a few more days off and hope the weather improves. My DD2 has to go to work tonight and I worry about her driving in this.
> 
> Loved the pics posted. Shirley, a difficult decision to make but family comes first. It will all come together for you. Just believe.
> 
> Have been reading to catch up and now can't remember too much. Know that I made oooh and ahhs and sent up prayers when needed.
> 
> Going to sign off and knit for a bit. Have a pair of socks almost done and started a crocheted pair. Also finished a square last night.
> 
> Be safe everyone.
> 
> Kathy


Good to hear from you. Glad it was not the tranny, air for the summer months would be nice to have. I can imagine you would worry with the DD out driving in bad weather. I worry about when any of mine are out in bad weather. We worry about you out driving when we know the weather is not going to be kind.

I have read most of the posts. I should start writing replies down so I remember what I was going to post.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> Are you in Oregon? Or Washington? * If I remember it is Washington. - we spent so many holidays on the Oregon coast --
> Maybe we will be able to get together - wouldn't that be nice??
> 
> We were very happy when we lived in Vancouver. I love the fact that spring is starting there now usually -- it is 2 or 3 month later on here usually the 24th of May is the first day we plant our gardens here and they start to die in late August. I loved the Spring with all the blossoms. 3 months of rain weren't a problem in comparison to here. I have a couple of other friends who I met through the workshops too. I love the Northwest. Would never want to move back down east. Ontario is breathtaking in the autumn but the summers are too hot and the winters too damp and cold -- I will take the atmosphere out here any time.
> 
> I actually love Calgary in comparison to other cities in the west but do love the coast a lot so we will be fine there I am sure. I just dread the thought of the move but we will be fine.


Wonderful photo. Yes, the Oregon Coast is beautiful and is one of our very favorite places to go. We are in Washington, just north of Seattle. It would be great if we could meet up.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> Wouldn't that be something?? we will have to think about it once we are settled. I do hope to meet you for sure though.


It would be!


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, glad you have decided to move with family. Hated the thought of long winters with son so far away. Yes, he can fly but in winter flights don't stick to schedules always. 
Julie, wow, mowing g the grass in that heat!
Jynx, I used to enjoy when Al was back in N.Y. for a week on business. 
The Monument Men was excellent t, very well done.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, glad you have decided to move with family. Hated the thought of long winters with son so far away. Yes, he can fly but in winter flights don't stick to schedules always.
> Julie, wow, mowing g the grass in that heat!
> Jynx, I used to enjoy when Al was back in N.Y. for a week on business.
> The Monument Men was excellent t, very well done.


It is up to 31 degrees (87.8F) so I won't be doing more till evening. Humidity is not too bad at 40%.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Given the reason for the existence of the 'Charlotte' I think it is important that you are completely happy with it. Sorry it is not looking like what you wanted.


I agree.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Given the reason for the existence of the 'Charlotte' I think it is important that you are completely happy with it. Sorry it is not looking like what you wanted.


I do feel the same way. It has to feel just right.

And right after I said that about the other project going well, I ended up on the wrong row and had to tink three back. Trying to work that out now!


----------



## Spider

Sorlenna said:


> I do feel the same way. It has to feel just right.
> 
> And right after I said that about the other project going well, I ended up on the wrong row and had to tink three back. Trying to work that out now!


Somedays knitting is just not relaxing, is it?!?!?!? With knitting I have to be so careful because I don't know how to fix mistakes!! Crochet, I am fine. Have to someday get some help or take a class somewhere to fix mistakes.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off.
> 
> TIme to play catch up some more. I'm only on page 16 out of 68!


I'm so sorry that everything seemed to happen at once.
I don't know what kind of anti-depressant you have but my daughter's dr. told her to take them all the time. And when she changed medication, she had to wean herself from the old to the new. It took over 2 weeks to get the full result from the medication. Should you talk with your dr. about the medicine?
Hugs...hope you feel better soon.
Junek[/quote]

Thank you everyone for the caring thoughts and comments. If I thanked each of you individually, we would have an dozen new pages! It means so much to me. I am feeling better tonight, just tired from the stress and pain.

June, I have Zanex (sp?) for panic attacks. I was having them on and off for a year before Dad died last Jan. Apparently just having them if I needed them was all it took to stop the panic attacks. If I have any more days like yesterday and today (yesterday was when it started with mom) I will probably take one, but I have to be very careful with meds, as I don't always react to them the expected way!

Again, thank you all. Designer1234, I wouldn't have said anything if I didn't feel safe here. I am a very quiet person until I start feeling comfortable with you, then look out! LOL

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> They teach sign language in the day care and pre-schools---it's so much easier for the kids to communicate -- but I sure giggle each time I see them sign for "milk".....the kids have no clue of what milking a cow means, but that's the motions!!


It sure helps with the terrible twos! But like anything, if you don't use it, you loose it. I sure have. My deaf friend would not be pleased with me after she worked so hard to teach me.

tami


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it --- she'll be the Easter Bunny!


 And with two real bunnies in the house! And one at our house!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Or just keeping quiet- which I am glad I did. I have been looking back over Lupe's texts- the animosity has been there for some time.


I hope you have kept all those so you can show the lawyer


----------



## Sorlenna

Spider said:


> Somedays knitting is just not relaxing, is it?!?!?!? With knitting I have to be so careful because I don't know how to fix mistakes!! Crochet, I am fine. Have to someday get some help or take a class somewhere to fix mistakes.


I often say, "This would be much easier if I knew what I was doing!" It doesn't stop me, though. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to you tami - it really helps if you take the antidepressant every day - i have found just taking it willy nilly doesn't do very much. i know it add another pill to the med regiment but if it is like mine - it is very small and easy to get down. --- sam


Sam, so far I haven't taken any. What I have is Xanax, prescribed for panic attacks, and since then, haven't had any panic attacks. I guess they have been a safety net. I have been taking Flexaril for the Fibromyalgia when I know it will keep me awake at night. If I get bad I will try the Xanax, but I have to be very careful of new meds, as I don't always react as expected. Thank you.


----------



## Spider

Xanax is great for panic attacks. It has helped me and depression is not something to ignore., it is a terrible feeling, and so many times a person thinks they can handle it all and they really can't.


----------



## tami_ohio

Well, I've finally caught up. 
Tomorrow will be a better day. DH is already sleeping, and I'm on my way. All of the knitting on DH's gloves (the glove workshop) has to be totally redone. All the way back to the cast on. I am going to have to fly by the seat of my pants on this one. The men's size is too small! I have to add 14 stitches to the darn thing to get the fingers to work out big enough. And I hope I can do it. A designer I am NOT! Oh well, I should have chosen grey instead of black for them. On a happier note, the stocking hat I made him in the same yarn has hardly left his head when he is not at home! He seldom wears gloves, but I decided he needed a pair anyway. Tonight when I was redoing a finger yet again, I asked him if he was going to wear them after I finally got them made. His response? "Heck yeah! Custom made gloves, who wouldn't!" So I guess I better get them to fit right!LOL! 

It's snowing like crazy. I have no idea how long it's been doing it, but when I made his lunch an hour ago, it was really coming down. And still is. Stay safe, warm/cool, dry/wet, as needed. Prayers to all.

Tami


----------



## Glennys 2

Dariwol did you find the cat pattern you wanted? At Christmas I found a pattern in an English knitting magazine that you could do as a hat or tea cozy. For the cozy you divided the stitches in half and knitted 2 halves then sewed them together leaving an opening for the spout and handle. Hope this works


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> GD is coming for dinner and that is great. We are once again looking at moving to Vanc. Island - the kids really want us there so we likely will go for it. A bit scary but we feel we will move from here anyway as we are renting and the rents are now sky high so will likely move out of Calgary anyway. Son will help us, by moving our furniture which is huge.
> 
> We will see, but we certainly, unless something unforeseen happens with either of us healthwise, will go. GD was so disappointed - we have been looking at it again after Christmas and her birthday with the family. We just realized how important it is for our family to be together unless it is impossible. So I have no reason to feel down.
> 
> Will keep you informed as things progress. They are getting their house ready to sell so once it is done we will know for sure.
> 
> I think it will mean more to us to move into a
> place if needed there, where they are close than here with them way out there. Less of a problem for them having us close enough that they are able to be there if needed but not causing them problems. The time is coming and we both realize it.


Shirley, I am so glad to hear you reconsidering the move. Not only does your son's family want you close to them, you enjoy your GD so much and you know the visits would be much less. IF you and Pat decide you need to move into a different living situation, it would be so much nicer to be where the kid's could visit and know that you are OK. Moves are disruptive, no matter what... but there is also the opportunity to clean out, start over and have yet another adventure.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I need one for our yard....put it on the list for this summer.


Both sets of grandparents had front porch swings. I so wish we had a front porch. We did consider hanging one from the structure DH built near the pool but it would make access to other seating a little tight. Besides, there is something so Midwestern and friendly about sitting on the front porch and watching the world go by.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> We have our own temperature preferences...DH turned up the thermostat and I knew it without even looking -- I can tell the difference by one or two degrees. I'm most comfortable at 70 degrees.


Us too... and I like it a little cooler than he does, especially at night.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll: 
Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well. 
Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I do feel the same way. It has to feel just right.
> 
> And right after I said that about the other project going well, I ended up on the wrong row and had to tink three back. Trying to work that out now!


I was sure you did feel the same way!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you have kept all those so you can show the lawyer


They are in the phone memory so far.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> you be careful jynx - on one trip home from seattle the plane landed in salt lake city - i ended up in the hospital for three days and had to rent a portable concentrator to get home - actually before they would allow me on the plane again. --- sam


I remember that Sam. You about swore off traveling.... I really don't have difficulties... just hadn't dawned on me that I hadn't been to any higher elevations since surgery. I just wish I had been a little more active lately, but haven't been walking as much with all the lousy weather...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
> Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Love and hugs to you all.


Looking good!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> if you feel like you are catching cold or just feelin' blue - try this to lift your spirits. --- sam
> 
> Orange Creamsicle Vitamin C Breakfast Smoothie
> 
> 1/2 cup oats
> 1/2 cup vanilla Greek yogurt
> 1 cup orange juice
> 1 banana, sliced
> 1/2 orange, peeled
> 1 tbsp honey
> 
> Pulse oats until powdery, about 60 seconds.
> 
> Add yogurt and orange juice and blend until oats are completely incorporated into the liquid ingredients.
> 
> Add rest of the ingredients and blend until smooth.
> Yields 1 LARGE or 2 SMALL smoothies
> 
> http://onsugarmountain.com/2014/02/17/orange-creamsicle-smoothie/


I loved Dreamsicles as a kid. this sounds delicious.... and way too healthy. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good!


Hi Julie, thank you. They are fun, I did a roll cuff, what they called a Triangulate patter for the body and then a short row heel and an origami toe. lol It's surely a mishmash but fun.  I love the yarn, it's more oranges than red though, the phone took it darker than it is. 
Hope you and Ringo are having a good day. 
Hugs and pats


----------



## Dreamweaver

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is an update on my friend Kathy. The doctors are going to do a colostomy tomorrow. This may help her or not. Please keep praying.


I really wondered why that was not being done... I figured her other problems must have been extremely serious. You may not know, I had an emergency colostomy for a ruptured bowel this past May. I was able to have it reversed 4 months later.... This is common procedure for bowel issues and, with the use of a wound vac machine, healed well. I am so very glad they are going to do this.. Not clearing the obstruction could lead to a septic and deadly situation quite rapidly. Kathy may have many, many years ahead... She will be in my prayers....


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I've finally caught up.
> Tomorrow will be a better day. DH is already sleeping, and I'm on my way. All of the knitting on DH's gloves (the glove workshop) has to be totally redone. All the way back to the cast on. I am going to have to fly by the seat of my pants on this one. The men's size is too small! I have to add 14 stitches to the darn thing to get the fingers to work out big enough. And I hope I can do it. A designer I am NOT! Oh well, I should have chosen grey instead of black for them. On a happier note, the stocking hat I made him in the same yarn has hardly left his head when he is not at home! He seldom wears gloves, but I decided he needed a pair anyway. Tonight when I was redoing a finger yet again, I asked him if he was going to wear them after I finally got them made. His response? "Heck yeah! Custom made gloves, who wouldn't!" So I guess I better get them to fit right!LOL!
> 
> It's snowing like crazy. I have no idea how long it's been doing it, but when I made his lunch an hour ago, it was really coming down. And still is. Stay safe, warm/cool, dry/wet, as needed. Prayers to all.
> 
> Tami


I'm going to try making David a pair of gloves so that they fit the fingers he shortened so that there isn't extra fabric to get caught it things, it should be an interesting project anyway.  
It sounds as if yours are coming along fairly well as you've figured out how many additional stitches you need and all, that is the hardest part. Wonderful that he's excited about them, I agree, black is an awful color to try knitting things like that with, it's so hard to see large stitches, let alone the smaller ones that would be in gloves or socks.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley I too am glad you are going to move near your children. I was so worried about you not being near to your family when you initially decided not to go. Like all have said, just take your time and let others help a lot with the actual move.
> 
> Wanted to share a recipe I got from Marianne called King Chicken. I made it tonight and oh my goodness was it ever delicious. Now I don't have measurements but here goes
> 
> King Chicken
> 
> 2 cans of cooked chicken breasts
> 1 can diced tomatoes (liquid and all) or of Rotel Diced Tomatoes
> Dice one large green bell pepper, 1 yellow, and 1 red
> Dice one onion
> 1 can cream of chicken soup
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup
> 
> Saute the onions & peppers in olive oil until onions are translucent. Mix this with all other above ingredients.
> 
> Spray large rectangular casserole dish with non-stick spray (I used olive oil spray).
> 
> Layer corn tortilla in the bottom of the dish. (Marianne said use the soft corn tortillas but I could only find the hard ones so that is what I used) Put a layer of the chicken mixture on it, then a layer of Mexican Blend Shredded cheese. Repeat with a layer of the corn tortillas, then chicken mixture and cheese on the top.
> 
> Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until bubbly and browned.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Well, our friend who is staying with us and working with Brantley brought the Downton Abbey series for us to watch so I'm outta here to enjoy the first episode. Everyone take care.
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}}


The cook at the King Ranch was/is Bertie and she does good home cooking in huge amounts. Wish I could remember her peach cobbler. It would feed an army. Love the chicken and really so easy. Must do that in a couple weeks...


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I often say, "This would be much easier if I knew what I was doing!" It doesn't stop me, though. LOL


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I could say the same thing. lolol


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> Got good news today. It wasn't my tranny but the fan clutch. It is all done but he is going to try to get the air conditioner working while he has it. I'll take a few more days off and hope the weather improves. My DD2 has to go to work tonight and I worry about her driving in this.
> Kathy


'Yeah and I hope friendlier to the pocket.... Doesn't seem like you will ever need air conditioning again,,, but we know better.... Glad you can stay home...


----------



## Poledra65

Shirley, it sounds like an adventurous time for you and Pat, interesting if nothing else. It's great that you will likely be closer to the kids, I know you are all very close and Halley will be much happier I think, having her grandparents close by. 
If Pat gives you too much trouble trying to do too much, you can use a little stash yarn and tie him to a chair. :wink: 
Hope that the move, when it's time, goes smoothly and with no drama, like the moving truck breaking down. lol. 
We are definitely here for you to vent to when you need it. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
> Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Love and hugs to you all.


Love those bright and cheerful colors..... Glad you had a nice day with David. He is so seldom home...


----------



## Dreamweaver

finally caught up and still have a few things I want to do around the house before bed.... Off to Needleworks tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get DH on phone. Couldn't get through tonight. It looks like I can get into Albuquerque so much easier than Santa Fe and need to know how long it will take to shuttle up to SF and how to connect before DD puts me on the flight list. If she takes me to airport with her, I need to go at 4 AM NOPE..... Guess I'll be paying the big bucks for a shuttle to the airport too.... as I can't raise other DD to check her schedule. Maybe staying home and listening to the quiet is not a bad back-up plan..... See you all tomorrow. 

Sam,,,, so proud of you getting off the computer before midnight. Hope this means you are SLEEPING....


----------



## Poledra65

Kathy, so glad it wasn't the tranny, that would be an awful expense, air would be nice, especially if it is as hot this summer as it has been cold this winter. One of my close friends hasn't had air in her car in San Antonio for the last two years, the other day she had it in the shop for the serpentine belt and he asked her if she knew her air compressor belt was missing? lololol.... Talk about an easy fix, who knew. lolol
Hope you have better weather when you head back out, stay safe, David said the that the bad weather isn't the worst part, it's the other drivers that are out in the bad weather, either thinking they are indestructable and the worlds best drivers therefore going like a bat out of ... or slowing down so slowly even in the passing lane that they make things more dangerous. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Love those bright and cheerful colors..... Glad you had a nice day with David. He is so seldom home...


Thank you, I love this yarn, such happy colors. 
Yes, it was a great day, and we don't often go spend the day out like that with just the two of us, we did ask Marla if she wanted to go, she opted out, partially I think so that David and I could be alone.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> finally caught up and still have a few things I want to do around the house before bed.... Off to Needleworks tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get DH on phone. Couldn't get through tonight. It looks like I can get into Albuquerque so much easier than Santa Fe and need to know how long it will take to shuttle up to SF and how to connect before DD puts me on the flight list. If she takes me to airport with her, I need to go at 4 AM NOPE..... Guess I'll be paying the big bucks for a shuttle to the airport too.... as I can't raise other DD to check her schedule. Maybe staying home and listening to the quiet is not a bad back-up plan..... See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Sam,,,, so proud of you getting off the computer before midnight. Hope this means you are SLEEPING....


Caught up is good, I'm reading backwards in hopes that I will eventually get close. lol 
Traveling is fun, but sometimes it starts to look as though just staying home is easier. lol Certainly less stressful. 
Have fun tomorrow, hope you can get through to DH tomorrow and DD also, it's so irritating when you can't get through when trying, especially if you have tried several times and still can't get through. 
Don't over do and have a great night. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam

if you go to www.simplebites.net this should come up first - if not - look for "Snow Day Hacks  Emergency Substitutions for Pantry Ingredients" - a great list of substitutes for when you don't want to go to the grocery or there is too much snow on the road - like tonight with a level 2 snow emergency on right now here. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

for some reason i have a hard time imagining Brantley watching downtown abbey. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley I too am glad you are going to move near your children. I was so worried about you not being near to your family when you initially decided not to go. Like all have said, just take your time and let others help a lot with the actual move.
> 
> Wanted to share a recipe I got from Marianne called King Chicken. I made it tonight and oh my goodness was it ever delicious. Now I don't have measurements but here goes
> 
> King Chicken
> 
> Well, our friend who is staying with us and working with Brantley brought the Downton Abbey series for us to watch so I'm outta here to enjoy the first episode. Everyone take care.
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam

how was it? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you feel like you are catching cold or just feelin' blue - try this to lift your spirits. --- sam
> 
> Orange Creamsicle Vitamin C Breakfast Smoothie
> 
> the smoothie sounds very good. I will give it a try minus the banana. I find nearly every smoothie adds bananas for some reason.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Oh, I went to the health insurance market place, qualified for a $349/month tax credit toward my insurance, so my out of pocket a month is only 122.00 and a $500 annual deductible. yay! So much better than the $400+ that it would have cost to add me to Davids Blue Cross through work. I was able to add dental for 30/month with a 50 deductible and am looking into vision, so if anyone out there needs or has family or friends in need of insurance, it's worth calling, calling worked better for me because I had questions. Just wanted to let you all know in case you do have anyone who was wondering if it was worthwhile to look into.


----------



## iamsam

i have complete trust in you sorlenna - and know that the finished product is going to be fantastic. take your time - there really is no time table. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, y'all are going to think I'm nuts, but I really want to take the Charlotte cardigan apart and start over...I tried it on again and did some soul-searching, and truth is I am not happy with it. I will take a couple pictures but it's looking likely that will not be "it" after all...maybe I'll work on something else tonight and sleep on it one more night.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've started on making another design (the Paloma baby cardigan) into adult size. So far that one is going well!


----------



## iamsam

the snow here really didn't start until close to six o'clock this evening - and once it got going - wow. it covered the road in about ten minutes - the flakes were huge - so was the wind. we got a good solid five inches - maybe a little more by morning. by Thursday it is to be above freezing and is to rain - then drop below freezing - that should make for some creative driving. --- sam



jheiens said:


> As Gwen says, TTYL. I've got to get some knitting done today. Trying to finish my 4th square by reducing the out-sized second one.
> 
> Back later, Ohio Joy
> 
> Sam, still no snow here yet. Or wind.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> the snow here really didn't start until close to six o'clock this evening - and once it got going - wow. it covered the road in about ten minutes - the flakes were huge - so was the wind. we got a good solid five inches - maybe a little more by morning. by Thursday it is to be above freezing and is to rain - then drop below freezing - that should make for some creative driving. --- sam


 :shock: :thumbdown:

We are in the 50's this week, I'm so happy about that, windows open and the furnace turned down, so nice. It was a windy day on the way to Cheyenne, didn't feel quite so windy coming home, but it was blowing 20-50 in Cheyenne, but it was 51 before the wind chill.


----------



## Glennys 2

Miss Pam count me in as I live down I5 from you on the north Oregon coast. (re Shirley living close).


----------



## iamsam

great looking sock poledra - love the color - do you have the second one done yet? david should have a fairly good drive when he gets here - with the temperatures we are to have a lot of the snow will be gone - always send him positive and safe energy when he is out on the road. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
> Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## iamsam

i can identify with the walking - there is just no where to walk outside unless you go to a store parking lot - and that really doesn't do it for me - plus it is too cold. during the summer i can at least walk around the yard and up and down the road if i feel like it. oh - i am so ready for spring. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I remember that Sam. You about swore off traveling.... I really don't have difficulties... just hadn't dawned on me that I hadn't been to any higher elevations since surgery. I just wish I had been a little more active lately, but haven't been walking as much with all the lousy weather...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, thank you. They are fun, I did a roll cuff, what they called a Triangulate patter for the body and then a short row heel and an origami toe. lol It's surely a mishmash but fun.  I love the yarn, it's more oranges than red though, the phone took it darker than it is.
> Hope you and Ringo are having a good day.
> Hugs and pats


I love your new avatar! I got a book out of the library on socks- but was too busy to try anything out- it has been stinking hot for us- up over 31 degrees- no way could I handle the sorts of temperatures they get in Aussie. Ringo is being a good boy- he just needs to learn not to go ballistic over the cats- Fortunately the humidity is not too high- 48% now. Hugs and pats all round!


----------



## Glennys 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I really wondered why that was not being done... I figured her other problems must have been extremely serious. You may not know, I had an emergency colostomy for a ruptured bowel this past May. I was able to have it reversed 4 months later.... This is common procedure for bowel issues and, with the use of a wound vac machine, healed well. I am so very glad they are going to do this.. Not clearing the obstruction could lead to a septic and deadly situation quite rapidly. Kathy may have many, many years ahead... She will be in my prayers....


Kathy had a new dr come in and saw that this is what was needed. Seems he is the head of the department that deals with this issue. I also wondered why they didn't do it earlier. 
Yes I remember when you had the recontruction done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hot and sticky day- should be mowing the grass- but I think I will get out again tomorrow with the weed eater. I am tired and will have a shower to cool down... making stuffed peppers tomorrow. just with bread crumbs and cheese- may throw in a bit of tomato.I think many are asleep, and it is only approaching 7 am., in Britain...


----------



## iamsam

oops - i was watching the Olympics and then i watched the new tonight show with jimmy fallon. his guess was will smith - very intertaining - also U2 was there and performed. i won't be watching him very often - way too late. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> finally caught up and still have a few things I want to do around the house before bed.... Off to Needleworks tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get DH on phone. Couldn't get through tonight. It looks like I can get into Albuquerque so much easier than Santa Fe and need to know how long it will take to shuttle up to SF and how to connect before DD puts me on the flight list. If she takes me to airport with her, I need to go at 4 AM NOPE..... Guess I'll be paying the big bucks for a shuttle to the airport too.... as I can't raise other DD to check her schedule. Maybe staying home and listening to the quiet is not a bad back-up plan..... See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Sam,,,, so proud of you getting off the computer before midnight. Hope this means you are SLEEPING....


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> great looking sock poledra - love the color - do you have the second one done yet? david should have a fairly good drive when he gets here - with the temperatures we are to have a lot of the snow will be gone - always send him positive and safe energy when he is out on the road. --- sam


Thank you, no, I just finished the first one, so going to start on the second tomorrow morning. 
David was watching the weather channel and said the same thing, hopefully it will be good this week. 
Thank you, can never have enough.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is awesome...I'm sure a daunting experience, but you'll love it once you get there.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to meeting more people on KP who live in the area and the fact that my kids were out there and checked out some things, it seems as if that won't be a major problem. Hopefully. We have to weigh our time with our family against having a cardiac unit in our town. We have to move anyway and won't likely be in Calgary. There are good health services from what we have been able to find out - on the Island. It is a matter of weighing one thing against the other. Family is the most important thing to us at this stage. thanks for the kind thoughts. It is a big move for us but to us it is much bigger to be away from those we love. Luckily we have the choice from what appears to be the case.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's why DH has never skied --- they don't make size 16 boots for rental - you have to have your own custom made ones....he did that for bowling, but couldn't see the expense for skiing once or twice in his lifetime.



KateB said:


> The last time I heard that expression was when DS#2 went skiing and asked for a size 13 ski boot. The guy behind the counter turned and shouted, "Break out the Monster Boots!" :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Check with the manufacturer of the meds....they may have a program that will help you be able to afford the meds....I've helped many get what they need through the philanthropic areas of the drug companies.



Sorlenna said:


> So true--had I the means, I think I would go back on it for a while. It really did help and I was told to take it every day without fail. It takes a while to integrate into your system and make the changes you need.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry she's still so sick --- just a few more weeks to go? Those sound like a lot of bargains. Is she able to take any financial responsibility (and the father?) toward all the baby things? You're doing the right things for the baby---I applaud that you're hanging in there.


Mmmm, no financial responsibility from either of them... yet. I am still doing day by day. 9 weeks to go. She still worries me a lot, sometimes it can be 2 or 3 days before I can even get hold of her. She is in for a HUGE shock when she becomes a mother.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea....glad that she is able to get a surgical intervention....praying that all goes well.



Glennys 2 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is an update on my friend Kathy. The doctors are going to do a colostomy tomorrow. This may help her or not. Please keep praying.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The King Ranch chicken can also be made in the crock pot....I love it ever since my sister-in-law in Houston introduced it to me. My brother (her DH) worked on the King Ranch land for a company looking for oil! His stories about the place are something else.



Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley I too am glad you are going to move near your children. I was so worried about you not being near to your family when you initially decided not to go. Like all have said, just take your time and let others help a lot with the actual move.
> 
> Wanted to share a recipe I got from Marianne called King Chicken. I made it tonight and oh my goodness was it ever delicious. Now I don't have measurements but here goes
> 
> King Chicken
> 
> 2 cans of cooked chicken breasts
> 1 can diced tomatoes (liquid and all) or of Rotel Diced Tomatoes
> Dice one large green bell pepper, 1 yellow, and 1 red
> Dice one onion
> 1 can cream of chicken soup
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup
> 
> Saute the onions & peppers in olive oil until onions are translucent. Mix this with all other above ingredients.
> 
> Spray large rectangular casserole dish with non-stick spray (I used olive oil spray).
> 
> Layer corn tortilla in the bottom of the dish. (Marianne said use the soft corn tortillas but I could only find the hard ones so that is what I used) Put a layer of the chicken mixture on it, then a layer of Mexican Blend Shredded cheese. Repeat with a layer of the corn tortillas, then chicken mixture and cheese on the top.
> 
> Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until bubbly and browned.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Well, our friend who is staying with us and working with Brantley brought the Downton Abbey series for us to watch so I'm outta here to enjoy the first episode. Everyone take care.
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam

ok - here is one without bananas - not for those with a peanut allergy. --- sam

Healthy Chocolate Peanut Butter Milkshake 
I 
Yield: 2 servings

Ingredients:

1 cup fat free cottage cheese
1 scoop chocolate protein powder*
1 1/2 tablespoons cocoa powder
2 teaspoons truvia sweetener
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons all natural peanut butter {I use Adams}
1 scoop ice
splash unsweetened vanilla almond milk

Directions:

Measure all ingredients into high powdered blender and blitz until completely smooth. Divide evenly between two glasses and top with chopped peanuts if desired. Serve immediately. 

*I use Cytosport protein powder from Costco in the black bag.

© Lauren for Lauren's Latest, 2014. www.laurenlatest.com


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I went to the health insurance market place, qualified for a $349/month tax credit toward my insurance, so my out of pocket a month is only 122.00 and a $500 annual deductible. yay! So much better than the $400+ that it would have cost to add me to Davids Blue Cross through work. I was able to add dental for 30/month with a 50 deductible and am looking into vision, so if anyone out there needs or has family or friends in need of insurance, it's worth calling, calling worked better for me because I had questions. Just wanted to let you all know in case you do have anyone who was wondering if it was worthwhile to look into.


That is a terrific deal.... and what a nice tax credit....


----------



## Dreamweaver

OK Jeanette.... I can see the Costco sleep aide is no longer working.. and I was just about to get some..... I'm going to fall back on the deep breathing and counting sheep!!!! Tomorrow morning is an early one for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i can identify with the walking - there is just no where to walk outside unless you go to a store parking lot - and that really doesn't do it for me - plus it is too cold. during the summer i can at least walk around the yard and up and down the road if i feel like it. oh - i am so ready for spring. --- sam


I have to get back to walking around the house circle... if too lazy to go to the mall or even target or Lowes. Walking the perimeter of those stores at a good clip is worthwhile. When it is cold though, I just want to stay in fleece and stay in my own little nest.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> oops - i was watching the Olympics and then i watched the new tonight show with jimmy fallon. his guess was will smith - very intertaining - also U2 was there and performed. i won't be watching him very often - way too late. --- sam


I did the same thing and then did a couple puzzles... well, maybe more than a couple.

I see the usual suspects are up now. All us insomniacs... I'll go first..... Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Check with the manufacturer of the meds....they may have a program that will help you be able to afford the meds....I've helped many get what they need through the philanthropic areas of the drug companies.


Yes,,,, I would have been up the creek without a paddle if I had not qualified for that $8,000 a month drug when I had the fungal infection in lung.... Some of the generics are pretty darned cheap with the discount drug cards too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> ok - here is one without bananas - not for those with a peanut allergy. --- sam
> 
> Healthy Chocolate Peanut Butter Milkshake
> I
> Yield: 2 servings
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 cup fat free cottage cheese
> 1 scoop chocolate protein powder*
> 1 1/2 tablespoons cocoa powder
> 2 teaspoons truvia sweetener
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 2 tablespoons all natural peanut butter {I use Adams}
> 1 scoop ice
> splash unsweetened vanilla almond milk
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Measure all ingredients into high powdered blender and blitz until completely smooth. Divide evenly between two glasses and top with chopped peanuts if desired. Serve immediately.
> 
> *I use Cytosport protein powder from Costco in the black bag.
> 
> © Lauren for Lauren's Latest, 2014. www.laurenlatest.com


Gerry would love that.... and probably drink both portions and gain even more weight.... it would be a great way to get out the door in the summer..... and I NEED chocolate for a good day.


----------



## iamsam

what are you still doing up jynx? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry would love that.... and probably drink both portions and gain even more weight.... it would be a great way to get out the door in the summer..... and I NEED chocolate for a good day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> what are you still doing up jynx? --- sam


Darned if I know.... but I'm going... NOW.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If you want me to check in with my brother for the peach cobbler --- I'm pretty sure he has it. He's built his new home all around the King Ranch catalog. This might be it:

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2014/01/winter-peach-cobbler.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+deepsouthdish%2FSeVH+%28Deep+South+Dish%29#axzz2tetiAr74



Dreamweaver said:


> The cook at the King Ranch was/is Bertie and she does good home cooking in huge amounts. Wish I could remember her peach cobbler. It would feed an army. Love the chicken and really so easy. Must do that in a couple weeks...


----------



## RookieRetiree

No --- it's a stomach bug....every things is coming up....pills won't help that!



Dreamweaver said:


> OK Jeanette.... I can see the Costco sleep aide is no longer working.. and I was just about to get some..... I'm going to fall back on the deep breathing and counting sheep!!!! Tomorrow morning is an early one for me.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Back on for just a second. Wanted to share what DH just brought in from the flea market for me. Paid only $8 for everything.


Wow, great buy!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Shirley - I too am glad that you've decided to move with your family. You will so enjoy continuing to be a nearby part of their lives, especially your DGD. Just take it easy with the packing up!


----------



## Kathleendoris

At some point, I will try to catch up. I have been deliberately staying away from KP, and pretty much anything else that I do on-line, because, sometime on Thursday or early Friday, there was an attempt to hack into my email. It took a little while to sort out the blocked account, and it left me feeling a little wary of the things I do on the computer. I am now beginning to feel a bit more confident, and anyway, I had no reason to suppose that there was any link with KP, or any other site I have visited.

So, in the course of the day, I will be reading up on what has been happening in the world of tea party. I hope I shall find more good news than bad, but as this is the real world, that is by no means a given.

My best wishes to you all, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Oh Tami, you have a full plate! Go ahead and vent when you need to, that's what we're here for. Sending sisterly hug. (((((( hug)))))
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
> Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Love and hugs to you all.


 Great looking socks and I like your new avatar! Is that a new hairstyle, it's really nice.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Stick with it Patches and hopefully you will start to feel a difference soon. {{{hugs}}}


Ditto... one day at a time.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Great looking socks and I like your new avatar! Is that a new hairstyle, it's really nice.


I think it is a particularly fine photo of Kaye! How are you this morning, Kate?


----------



## darowil

Do the English have any idea what is happening round Bibury in the Cotswolds. This is where Mum was going and she hasn't contacted any of us to say she has arrived or anything. After about 5 days we are beginning to get a bit concerned. But phones etc may be down. Does anyone know if this area is badly affected?

She's been found- just a poor communicator by the sound of it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Will I have to be sexy at sixty?
Will I have to keep tying so hard?
Well I'm just going to slump,
With my dowager's hump
And watch myself turn into lard.

I'm not going to keep exercising,
I'm not going to take HRT,
If a toy boy enquires
I'll say, 'Hah! Hard luck squire!
Where were you in 73!'

I'm not going to shave my moustaches,
I'm just going to let them all sprout,
My chins'll be double
All covered in stubble,
I'm going to become an Old Trout!

My beauty all gone and forgotten,
Vanished with never a quibble,
I'll sit here and just
Kind of gnaw at a crust
And squint at the telly, and dribble.

As my marbles get steadily fewer,
Must I battle to keep my allure?
Have I still got to pout
Now my teeth have come out
And my husband has found pastures newer?

Farewell to the fad and the fashion,
Farewell to the young and the free!
My passions expired,
At bedtime...I'm TIRED!
Sexy and sixty? Not me!

This is from the inimitable Pam Ayres- I found it just as Sam posted his
Better than Sex Cake,
and kept forgetting to post it. In the hot summer night I can sympathise totally with her sentiment!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Do the English have any idea what is happening round Bibury in the Cotswolds. This is where Mum was going and she hasn't contacted any of us to say she has arrived or anything. After about 5 days we are beginning to get a bit concerned. But phones etc may be down. Does anyone know if this area is badly affected?


Just tried to ring my sister-in-law in Gt Missenden- but she did not pick up. sorry.


----------



## sugarsugar

EJS said:


> So, this is the first time back on since I popped in on page 7. Needless to say I have yet to figure out what all the chatter is this week.
> I have been working on the crocodile stitch. I watched a video tutorial. It turned out much easier then I was anticipating. Isn't that the way it usually goes?
> Well I am off to check on my meatballs. Made a bunch so I can freeze some for another day.
> Know I think of you all and pray the very best in your lives.
> Hugs


 :thumbup: I like that!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> good to hear from you Valerie - rest assured we are thinking of you and saying many prayers for your well being. --- sam


Ditto....


----------



## Lurker 2

Darowil- I've just spoken with Tessa's Julian- Tessa was out- if Mum landed at Gatwick some of the trains were affected by flooding. But Heathrow has not been affected- Bibury which is towards Gloucestershire he said would appear to be high enough to be well clear of the flooding.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Just tried to ring my sister-in-law in Gt Missenden- but she did not pick up. sorry.


Thanks Julie for trying. my sister has the number of where she is meant to be staying- she will try that soon if we don't hear from Mum especially as she gave us a mobile number before she left and has not responded to this. And if she had needed a new one she hasn't told any of us the new number. Of course she may have found out that she couldn't access any of her numbers but I would think she at least had her Aussie one with her to find out our numbers etc.
Seen your next one- pretty sure it was Heathrow. 
I Assume that if any thing had happened in we would have heard from someone else. She's probably just not thought it necessary to tell us (though still odd that she has failed to give up to date contact details if needed or messaged back). Communicating is not one her strong points.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Wouldn't that be something?? we will have to think about it once we are settled. I do hope to meet you for sure though.


I ho[pe so too, Shirley Pam is so lovely and I know you would get along so well and , not saying anything, but...... June and I have plans for the future. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> 
> Nice sock
> :thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, heat is another story in the house--the thermostat needs to stay at 69 or I feel I'm suffocating (gas heat is so stifling). He turns it up and I know immediately.


I too have this happen! I thought the males were the tough ones


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie for trying. my sister has the number of where she is meant to be staying- she will try that soon if we don't hear from Mum especially as she gave us a mobile number before she left and has not responded to this. And if she had needed a new one she hasn't told any of us the new number. Of course she may have found out that she couldn't access any of her numbers but I would think she at least had her Aussie one with her to find out our numbers etc.


If you need any help from the UK, just pm me. xx


----------



## TNS

Another lovely avatar picture of a Bonnie Couple, Julie. That dress looks splendid and Fale is so smart in his white suit.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action for more than a week, so I have missed a lot of your news.
> 
> Good to see you back on here. :thumbup: Nice photos.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry Surrey, with the odd glimpse of sunshine.

Hoping you are all staying dry, warm, cool and safe and sending lots of healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all. 

Tuesday photos......


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to meeting more people on KP who live in the area and the fact that my kids were out there and checked out some things, it seems as if that won't be a major problem. Hopefully. We have to weigh our time with our family against having a cardiac unit in our town. We have to move anyway and won't likely be in Calgary. There are good health services from what we have been able to find out - on the Island. It is a matter of weighing one thing against the other. Family is the most important thing to us at this stage. thanks for the kind thoughts. It is a big move for us but to us it is much bigger to be away from those we love. Luckily we have the choice from what appears to be the case.


Moving is always a bit stressful, but at least you've done this before, and have obviously loved doing so in the past, so please look forward to this new adventure, with the promise of many more good times with your family ahead. We will all be eager to hear about it, every step of the way, if you have the energy to deal with the move AND the posting! I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible, and that you don't get stressed. Hugs, Lin.


----------



## PurpleFi

Shirley, when we moved to Camberley my parents moved here also. It was the first time they moved in 55 years so you can imagine just how much sorting out was needed and my Mum was a real horder. But they managed it ok and it was lovely having them jst living around the corner and they became so involved with our children when they were teenagers. I am sure you will find the same will apply to you, just go for it. It will all work out fine.xx


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> If you need any help from the UK, just pm me. xx


Thanks Purple.
I thought it was meant to be parents worrying about the kids not making contact- not the kids worrying about the parents. Hopefully it will turn out to be nothing.


----------



## TNS

Julie, I recognise this Pam Eyres verse, and hear it in her lovely bubbly accent. Glad you enjoyed it! Whether you're feeling like her or not you deserve another {{{{{ Hug}}}}}, Lin


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> For all the birthdays and anniversaries I've missed: Happy Birthday! Happy anniversary! Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Friday was busy. I had a chiropractor appointment, then picked up DGS for some special time, since mom has the new baby. I took him to a local chocolate shop and let him pick out chocolate for him, mom & dad. Of course while there I got some for DH and me! Mmmmmmm good! Then out with DH for fish. And back to DD's so DH could play electrician someplace besides work and fix the light in her shower. Turned out to just be the bulb, even though it was a new one. So I got more snuggle time with Arriana. Poor thing has been gassy and fussy.
> 
> Saturday was lazy until DH came home from work. We took a ride and watched trains for a while before ordering a pizza for supper. I worked on his gloves until I couldn't see with the black yarn any more and started a bunny hat for Arriana. Then had a bad night with the fibro. You know it's a bad night when I wake DH with a Temperpedic mattress.
> 
> Had mom yesterday. It went ok until about 3 when she had lunch. Her sugar was 247! Too much cereal for breakfast, I guess. She got mad when I would only let her have 3/4 of a can of beef vegetable barley soup and half a grilled cheese sandwich. My lunch was the other 1/4 can of soup and half of sandwich. She had more than a few choice words for me over that. Sent me over the edge between her and the fibro pain. I sat in the kitchen with the rabbit and cried for a while. Of course she was sorry later. Much later. I ended up taking a flexeril when I went to bed. Still a little groggy from that. Mom has some dementia. Dr says no alzheimers but it runs in the family. I've watched it coming with her for the last 5 years at least. Thankfully my DB has mom living with them, but I don't know how much longer they can do it. I take her on Wednesdays to get her hair done, and have her every other Sunday, with our other brother taking her the other Sunday. Sorry for the vent, but I need to talk to someone. DH has been good about it. He tried to make me smile and told me not to drop the rabbit! Sonny bunny knew I needed to cuddle. He let me pick him up with no wiggling. He likes the snuggle, but not the picking up part. I'm fighting with the depression today. I have meds if I need them, but don't want to take them if I can help it. I will if I need to though. We'll see when the Flexeril wears off.
> 
> TIme to play catch up some more. I'm only on page 16 out of 68!


This rotten demetia stinks- so many of us are struggling with with family members. And when you aren't well yourself it makes it so much harder to deal with.
Bunnies are great pets aren't they? We had a few when the girls were little snd Vicky has one now- and when they go away we get to have her stay. If I was going to get a pet it would be a rabbit.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Thanks Purple.
> I thought it was meant to be parents worrying about the kids not making contact- not the kids worrying about the parents. Hopefully it will turn out to be nothing.


If you want to pm me her name and hotel I can see if I can find out anything.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Julie, I recognise this Pam Eyres verse, and hear it in her lovely bubbly accent. Glad you enjoyed it! Whether you're feeling like her or not you deserve another {{{{{ Hug}}}}}, Lin


Morning TNS, I love Pam Eyres. Joining in on the ((((((((HUG)))))))


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Do the English have any idea what is happening round Bibury in the Cotswolds. This is where Mum was going and she hasn't contacted any of us to say she has arrived or anything. After about 5 days we are beginning to get a bit concerned. But phones etc may be down. Does anyone know if this area is badly affected?


Haven't heard anything specifically about Bibury. I know there is a lot of flooding around the Worcester/Gloucester/Cheltenham area. Phones may well be down. Try not to worry too much - no news is good news! I'll keep an ear out for anything more specific.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Do the English have any idea what is happening round Bibury in the Cotswolds. This is where Mum was going and she hasn't contacted any of us to say she has arrived or anything. After about 5 days we are beginning to get a bit concerned. But phones etc may be down. Does anyone know if this area is badly affected?


Haven't heard anything specifically about Bibury. I know there is a lot of flooding around the Worcester/Gloucester/Cheltenham area. Phones may well be down. Try not to worry too much - no news is good news! I'll keep an ear out for anything more specific.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Will I have to be sexy at sixty?
> Will I have to keep tying so hard?
> Well I'm just going to slump,
> With my dowager's hump
> And watch myself turn into lard.
> 
> I'm not going to keep exercising,
> I'm not going to take HRT,
> If a toy boy enquires
> I'll say, 'Hah! Hard luck squire!
> Where were you in 73!'
> 
> I'm not going to shave my moustaches,
> I'm just going to let them all sprout,
> My chins'll be double
> All covered in stubble,
> I'm going to become an Old Trout!
> 
> My beauty all gone and forgotten,
> Vanished with never a quibble,
> I'll sit here and just
> Kind of gnaw at a crust
> And squint at the telly, and dribble.
> 
> As my marbles get steadily fewer,
> Must I battle to keep my allure?
> Have I still got to pout
> Now my teeth have come out
> And my husband has found pastures newer?
> 
> Farewell to the fad and the fashion,
> Farewell to the young and the free!
> My passions expired,
> At bedtime...I'm TIRED!
> Sexy and sixty? Not me!
> 
> This is from the inimitable Pam Ayres- I found it just as Sam posted his
> Better than Sex Cake,
> and kept forgetting to post it. In the hot summer night I can sympathise totally with her sentiment!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I just love the dry wit of Pam Ayres!


----------



## darowil

My mother has finally deigned to contact us- she simply said a delightful little cottage in a delightful little village. The woners will tak eme shopping when they go. Why she couldn't have sent it before we started to worry!


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
> Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Love and hugs to you all.


Busy, busy!! Love those socks Poledra, I really must get to try some sock knitting soon...


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Haven't heard anything specifically about Bibury. I know there is a lot of flooding around the Worcester/Gloucester/Cheltenham area. Phones may well be down. Try not to worry too much - no news is good news! I'll keep an ear out for anything more specific.


Morning Angela,

How are you today. Looks like it's raining AGAIN. Might just have a walk to the library for some fresh air. xx


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Do the English have any idea what is happening round Bibury in the Cotswolds. This is where Mum was going and she hasn't contacted any of us to say she has arrived or anything. After about 5 days we are beginning to get a bit concerned. But phones etc may be down. Does anyone know if this area is badly affected?
> 
> She's been found- just a poor communicator by the sound of it.


Glad you found her, ; I looked at the local news for the area and although Cirencester had flooded there wasn't much about any unusual flooding in Bibury ( island in the river there does flood in winter)


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> My mother has finally deigned to contact us- she simply said a delightful little cottage in a delightful little village. The woners will tak eme shopping when they go. Why she couldn't have sent it before we started to worry!


Thank goodness for that, I'll call off the search party :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Another lovely avatar picture of a Bonnie Couple, Julie. That dress looks splendid and Fale is so smart in his white suit.


Thanks, Lin, and for me it is a memory of a happier time!
The dress is a 'mu'u mu'u'- a Samoan coverall- and made for me by Meiema (or at least by a friend of hers) when I was in Solosolo in 2011- rescuing Fale who had had a crisis of confidence- to get himself through customs, at that point I had just come into my inheritance- so I was able to make the trip- I found KP while I was in Britain, later that year.

Edit: Meiema is a daughter of Fale's oldest sister- quite a different character- this side of the family is much warmer, and kinder to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Julie, I recognise this Pam Ayres verse, and hear it in her lovely bubbly accent. Glad you enjoyed it! Whether you're feeling like her or not you deserve another {{{{{ Hug}}}}}, Lin


Her accent is part of the delight of her verse, and tales!

And thanks so much for the Hug- one back for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Morning TNS, I love Pam Eyres. Joining in on the ((((((((HUG)))))))


and another back to you!
(((((((((((((((((((((((PurpleFi))))))))))))))))))))))))

plus we better have another group one

so we don't miss anyone out!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

*ps., Ask4j has her birthday today*
she has not posted on the Tea Party for a very long time- I know she was in the throes of sorting out her new house...

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I did a bit of a 'show and tell' with my knitting- I will be glad though when the temperatures cool a little- I need to press on with the guernsey!


Great to hear you had a nice visit. :thumbup: Take care.

It must be time for another group hug... (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My mother has finally deigned to contact us- she simply said a delightful little cottage in a delightful little village. The woners will tak eme shopping when they go. Why she couldn't have sent it before we started to worry!


as they say- all is well that ends well!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Great to hear you had a nice visit. :thumbup: Take care.
> 
> It must be time for another group hug... (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))


Great minds!...........


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> She liked my comfy chair too!- and we had a quick look at my photos on the computer- I hope she will come again!
> 
> it is probably time for a
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


I see I missed a hug.... Count me in and join me in the new one above this post. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Great minds!...........


 :thumbup: I just noticed then LOL


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> A good friend of mine has the same issue and she donates blood as often as they'll let her which keeps the iron content down....I believe she's on some meds now too.


Blood banks love these people- they can give moreoften as a part of the treatment for it.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> My mother has finally deigned to contact us- she simply said a delightful little cottage in a delightful little village. The woners will tak eme shopping when they go. Why she couldn't have sent it before we started to worry!


Bless her!! So glad she has made contact!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I just noticed then LOL


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Angela,
> 
> How are you today. Looks like it's raining AGAIN. Might just have a walk to the library for some fresh air. xx


Morning Purple. I'm having a lazy morning today. Not going in to work until 2.00pm. Yeay!!! Should be doing all sorts of domestic chores......... but I'm not! Just sitting here catching up with KTP. Have to get my a... in to gear soon. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Well it is now 'tomorrow' ie., Wednesday! so I will go and try to rest a bit more- it is still 26.5 inside I know that is nothing compared with Aussie temperatures- but for me it makes it hard to rest. So glad darowil's Mum is OK- hope all goes smoothly in Geelong! night all!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe current neurologists and brain surgeons are finding that this isn't true of depression....the ability to map out brain activities, etc. has shown that there are physical and physiological components to all diseases including those of the brain.


Inwardly directed anger sounds like a simple answer to a complex problem. And simply answers rarely work. I'm sure in some cases it is the cause, but not in all I'm sure- and this is then putting the blame squarelly of ht eperson with depression. If you handled your anger better you wouldn't have this problem. Or what a good excuse for blowing up whenever you felt like it- sorry Your Honour, I was just expressing my anger when I shot him- and I need to express my anger to treat my depression. But I think it is only one of many factors that should be looked at when addressing depression.


----------



## sugarsugar

page69... bed time again. LOL. Gosh these days are going fast.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized today makes three years since I joined KP! Well, happy anniversary to me, then. LOL
> 
> Gee, I hope that snow settles down (read: goes away!) soon. Enough winter already!


And I have exactly two weeks until my 3rd KP birthday and my 58th birthday (easy to remember my KP birthday).
It's great place to have spent 3 years isn't it?


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> This is different, we are older, (much older) dread the actual moving process but dread being away from the family more than the move.


The moving is short term only while being near family is long term- probably the rest of your time here on earth.


----------



## darowil

Glennys 2 said:


> Dariwol did you find the cat pattern you wanted? At Christmas I found a pattern in an English knitting magazine that you could do as a hat or tea cozy. For the cozy you divided the stitches in half and knitted 2 halves then sewed them together leaving an opening for the spout and handle. Hope this works


No real one- just an idea to convert a goat in a well to a cat. Less busy for a few days now- but then I do need to do some of th eknitting I am going to be paid for and make more prgoress on the workshop knitting! And the cat cosy ideally and a WIP ( to give to a baby).

Met a lady today at Bible study due to have her 1st bay on the 26th and she has just moved to Adelaide from Sydney 2 weeks ago. ANd then afterwards I met a lady due to have her 1st baby on the 25th! Wonder who will come first. My bet is the 26th- she looked ready to go. Now I will probably be wrong. One of the days I went to the cricket I saw a very pregnant lady walking towards the gate- I said you look about due. I'm on my way she said. Often wonder what she had.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> finally caught up and still have a few things I want to do around the house before bed.... Off to Needleworks tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get DH on phone. Couldn't get through tonight. It looks like I can get into Albuquerque so much easier than Santa Fe and need to know how long it will take to shuttle up to SF and how to connect before DD puts me on the flight list. If she takes me to airport with her, I need to go at 4 AM NOPE..... Guess I'll be paying the big bucks for a shuttle to the airport too.... as I can't raise other DD to check her schedule. Maybe staying home and listening to the quiet is not a bad back-up plan..... See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Sam,,,, so proud of you getting off the computer before midnight. Hope this means you are SLEEPING....


While stayin gnome might be the easy option you won't get away- and if you are there you won't stop as much. And you have been looking to getting away and having time with Gerry.


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> The King Ranch chicken can also be made in the crock pot....I love it ever since my sister-in-law in Houston introduced it to me. My brother (her DH) worked on the King Ranch land for a company looking for oil! His stories about the place are something else.


Would you layer the cooked chicken and tortillas and then pour the sauce over? Do you add cheese at the beginning or later? Thanks for the idea!


----------



## darowil

Glennys 2 said:


> Kathy had a new dr come in and saw that this is what was needed. Seems he is the head of the department that deals with this issue. I also wondered why they didn't do it earlier.
> Yes I remember when you had the recontruction done.


I too wondered why- but assumed there must have been behind it that meant surgery was contra indicated. Afterall it seemed such an obvious thing to do.


----------



## ChrisEl

darowil said:


> Inwardly directed anger sounds like a simple answer to a complex problem. And simply answers rarely work. I'm sure in some cases it is the cause, but not in all I'm sure- and this is then putting the blame squarelly of ht eperson with depression. If you handled your anger better you wouldn't have this problem. Or what a good excuse for blowing up whenever you felt like it- sorry Your Honour, I was just expressing my anger when I shot him- and I need to express my anger to treat my depression. But I think it is only one of many factors that should be looked at when addressing depression.


These are both great observations (Rookie and Darowil)....


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, no financial responsibility from either of them... yet. I am still doing day by day. 9 weeks to go. She still worries me a lot, sometimes it can be 2 or 3 days before I can even get hold of her. She is in for a HUGE shock when she becomes a mother.


Hopefully it will be the making of her. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is a particularly fine photo of Kaye! How are you this morning, Kate?


I like your new avatar too, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Julie - That's a great poem! Half way through reading it I thought, this has to be Pam Ayres! I love her poetry, she's always so funny, but so on the mark too. I don't know if she's known in the States? This one is one of my favourites, for obvious reasons, but I'm sure that all parents will empathise.

How Can That Be My Baby?

How can that be my baby?
How can that be my son?
Standing on a rugger field
More than six feet one.
Steam is rising from him,
His legs are streaked with blood
And he wears a yellow mouthguard
In a face that's black with mud.

How can that be my baby?
How can he look like that?
I used to sit him on my knee
And read him Postman Pat.
Those little ears with cotton buds
I kept in perfect shape,
But now they're big and purple
And they're fastened back with tape.

How can that be my baby?
When did he reach that size?
What happened to his wellies
With the little froggy eyes?
His shirt is on one shoulder
But it's hanging off the other,
And the little baffled person at his feet 
Is me.....his mother.

Pam Ayres from "With These Hands"


----------



## Designer1234

Glennys 2 said:


> Miss Pam count me in as I live down I5 from you on the north Oregon coast. (re Shirley living close).


That is wonderful! I feel as if family (aside from my own) is already in the area. We will have to plan a get together somewhere. Maybe you could make a trip up to Victoria. Very pretty city, or possibly we could meet in Seattle area.

I love the Oregon coast. Someday I will tell a story of Beverly Beach and the fun we had camping there. I also loved Nehalem and one of my hats blew off on the big sand dunes at another of the parks there. Happy memories.

Nice to meet you too.,


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> DS#1 made it home safely. Matthew is not too far away so he could walk if need by. It would take him awhile, but he could do it. DS#1 was much further away and he was the one I was more concerned about. I was just finishing dinner when he walked in so he got a hot meal to warm up. Now it will be easier to sleep tonight. Hurray, Matthew is now home. Going to bed soon as I will need extra time to get to work in the morning.


I'm so glad both your boys got home safely. I know you were so relieved. Even worse for you because having to drive in it, you are aware how bad the roads are!
Be safe.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks June -- we had to really look at it so didn't want to promise until we were absolutely sure.
> 
> Your life has been an adventure, Shirley...and this is just another one!
> I'm sure you'll be just fine and have a wonderful time. And even though there will be a lot of rainy days, you don't have to shovel snow!!
> I'm so happy and excited for you. I can't wait to hear about this newest adventure as you're living it!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Oh Shirley , it so does sound like the right answer for you all. Being so far from family is not so fun and you both will be just fine. The worry will be gone and the kids near.we have been spending a lot of time with family and we love it, we have always been the ones living many hours from all and it is so nice to be near them all. You and Pat have such a wonderful attitude and such love for each other.
> We are excited we are going to be looking for an apt in the city I work in and DH will be working and we will be close to all and still have our home on the lake for all the family to come to and that home is only three hours from the married son. All of my dear friends, on this site, praying for us I know helped. And we are all there for you.


I didn't realize when you said your DH had been offered the job that it was in the same city where you've been working! How wonderful is that! And so great that you can keep your present house and not have such a long commute.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is an update on my friend Kathy. The doctors are going to do a colostomy tomorrow. This may help her or not. Please keep praying.


She'll remain in my prayers.
JK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Well, y'all are going to think I'm nuts, but I really want to take the Charlotte cardigan apart and start over...I tried it on again and did some soul-searching, and truth is I am not happy with it. I will take a couple pictures but it's looking likely that will not be "it" after all...maybe I'll work on something else tonight and sleep on it one more night.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've started on making another design (the Paloma baby cardigan) into adult size. So far that one is going well!


You have to do what makes you happy so frog away if you're not satisfied.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Are you in Oregon? Or Washington? * If I remember it is Washington. - we spent so many holidays on the Oregon coast --
> Maybe we will be able to get together - wouldn't that be nice??
> 
> We were very happy when we lived in Vancouver. I love the fact that spring is starting there now usually -- it is 2 or 3 month later on here usually the 24th of May is the first day we plant our gardens here and they start to die in late August. I loved the Spring with all the blossoms. 3 months of rain weren't a problem in comparison to here. I have a couple of other friends who I met through the workshops too. I love the Northwest. Would never want to move back down east. Ontario is breathtaking in the autumn but the summers are too hot and the winters too damp and cold -- I will take the atmosphere out here any time.
> 
> I actually love Calgary in comparison to other cities in the west but do love the coast a lot so we will be fine there I am sure. I just dread the thought of the move but we will be fine.


You'll get re-acquainted with those early springs and longer summers after you move. And just think of all the green you'll have instead of white!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well. 
Love and hugs to you all.[/quote]

I'd missed you but thought David was probably jome and you were spending time with him. Compared to me, you're a knitting machine...I'm so slow...
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
> Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Love and hugs to you all.


Love the sock. I do the same thing when winging it, never write it down. Then I make the second one and still don't write it down most of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And I have exactly two weeks until my 3rd KP birthday and my 58th birthday (easy to remember my KP birthday).
> It's great place to have spent 3 years isn't it?


darowil are you sure your birthday is recorded as April, not March?


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a windy but mild Great Bend. At 8:44am it is -7c/19f, with wind gusts up to 30 mph. The sun is shinning, overall a nice day. 

Coffee this morning is another of Chrissy's creations. Showing both sides of the mug. Was much brighter before she baked it. 

Soothing healing hugs to those in need. Sunny happy hugs for all.


----------



## Lurker 2

I thank you Kate for starting my day with such a good giggle! It is in my book- a Christmas gift- that I am reading gradually. I should send it to Bronwen! in case of DGS turning out to be a Rugger player too- He for sure will be going to a public school (not Public School) and will be under pressure to have some sport or other.



KateB said:


> Julie - That's a great poem! Half way through reading it I thought, this has to be Pam Ayres! I love her poetry, she's always so funny, but so on the mark too. I don't know if she's known in the States? This one is one of my favourites, for obvious reasons, but I'm sure that all parents will empathise.
> 
> How Can That Be My Baby?
> 
> How can that be my baby?
> How can that be my son?
> Standing on a rugger field
> More than six feet one.
> Steam is rising from him,
> His legs are streaked with blood
> And he wears a yellow mouthguard
> In a face that's black with mud.
> 
> How can that be my baby?
> How can he look like that?
> I used to sit him on my knee
> And read him Postman Pat.
> Those little ears with cotton buds
> I kept in perfect shape,
> But now they're big and purple
> And they're fastened back with tape.
> 
> How can that be my baby?
> When did he reach that size?
> What happened to his wellies
> With the little froggy eyes?
> His shirt is on one shoulder
> But it's hanging off the other,
> And the little baffled person at his feet
> Is me.....his mother.
> 
> Pam Ayres from "With These Hands"


----------



## jknappva

My passions expired,
At bedtime...I'm TIRED!
Sexy and sixty? Not me!

This is from the inimitable Pam Ayres- I found it just as Sam posted his
Better than Sex Cake,
and kept forgetting to post it. In the hot summer night I can sympathise totally with her sentiment![/quote]

Thanks, Julie...Love it....so described me. At my age, I feel like I can do what I like within reason, of course. Let they younger, more energetic be sexy, fashionable and all those things I don't give a hoot about anymore.
Hope you're doing well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry Surrey, with the odd glimpse of sunshine.
> 
> Hoping you are all staying dry, warm, cool and safe and sending lots of healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos......


Good morning, Purple...can't wait to see your roses in full bloom...
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Fale sadly got there a few years before me! I think it must be something to do with the dementia. I BTW have an appointment with the doctor next week to explore what he can tell me about the Korsakof's Syndrome, because without the POA I am hamstrung. I have an OK from Admin about using 'my posts' for legal purposes. So things are progressing if slowly.



jknappva said:


> My passions expired,
> At bedtime...I'm TIRED!
> Sexy and sixty? Not me!
> 
> This is from the inimitable Pam Ayres- I found it just as Sam posted his
> Better than Sex Cake,
> and kept forgetting to post it. In the hot summer night I can sympathise totally with her sentiment!


Thanks, Julie...Love it....so described me. At my age, I feel like I can do what I like within reason, of course. Let they younger, more energetic be sexy, fashionable and all those things I don't give a hoot about anymore.
Hope you're doing well.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil are you sure your birthday is recorded as April, not March?


try 2 months! 17th April- I really should reread all my posts. somtimes remember to and other times forget. (for both my birthdays).


----------



## RookieRetiree

Made just like a lasagna....starting with a little of the sauce and then tortilla, chicken, cheese sauce, etc. ending with cheese on top.



ChrisEl said:


> Would you layer the cooked chicken and tortillas and then pour the sauce over? Do you add cheese at the beginning or later? Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> try 2 months! 17th April- I really should reread all my posts. somtimes remember to and other times forget. (for both my birthdays).


That is what I thought! Ignore my PM- it has crossed with your post!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I thought! Ignore my PM- it has crossed with your post!


and came before your post


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a windy but mild Great Bend. At 8:44am it is -7c/19f, with wind gusts up to 30 mph. The sun is shinning, overall a nice day.
> 
> Coffee this morning is another of Chrissy's creations. Showing both sides of the mug. Was much brighter before she baked it.
> 
> Soothing healing hugs to those in need. Sunny happy hugs for all.


Lovely cup,


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely cup,


Thank you she is getting very good at this. All of the cups have been old white or clear. She gives them a remake.

Was heading out to get Michael from Grant's. The drifted snow on my road has different ideas. Now am waiting on someone to pull me out. Strange how what was light fluffy snow last night can be so dense this morning. :shock:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she is getting very good at this. All of the cups have been old white or clear. She gives them a remake.
> 
> Was heading out to get Michael from Grant's. The drifted snow on my road has different ideas. Now am waiting on someone to pull me out. Strange how what was light fluffy snow last night can be so dense this morning. :shock:


WOW, :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she is getting very good at this. All of the cups have been old white or clear. She gives them a remake.
> 
> Was heading out to get Michael from Grant's. The drifted snow on my road has different ideas. Now am waiting on someone to pull me out. Strange how what was light fluffy snow last night can be so dense this morning. :shock:


Oh dear! What is the new plan?


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it is now 'tomorrow' ie., Wednesday! so I will go and try to rest a bit more- it is still 26.5 inside I know that is nothing compared with Aussie temperatures- but for me it makes it hard to rest. So glad darowil's Mum is OK- hope all goes smoothly in Geelong! night all!


Lovely avatar, Julie, rest well


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Lovely avatar, Julie, rest well


It is so hot , dear Patches that I am up again! it will be an up and down sort of day- fortunately don't HAVE to go anywhere till Friday.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I went to the health insurance market place, qualified for a $349/month tax credit toward my insurance, so my out of pocket a month is only 122.00 and a $500 annual deductible. yay! So much better than the $400+ that it would have cost to add me to Davids Blue Cross through work. I was able to add dental for 30/month with a 50 deductible and am looking into vision, so if anyone out there needs or has family or friends in need of insurance, it's worth calling, calling worked better for me because I had questions. Just wanted to let you all know in case you do have anyone who was wondering if it was worthwhile to look into.


Is that the new Affordable Care?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Re: Sexy at sixty and letting things go. No Way Jose!!! The poem is a hoot but no way I'm letting things go. I did laugh though as I totally understand. Where did that extra chin come from and I feel like I'm the star in the movie FLY where those dark hairs start sprouting. LOL As soon as I get my walking better, I'm getting back into the gym. I thoroughly understand and have had the impulse to just let it all go but I enjoy fixing up too much. Even on days when I let it all go, I rush in and fix all up before DH gets home. I hope I'm still like that at 80. I know my aunt Mill is 95 and she still gets all dolled up, although she doesn't cut her hair or wear make-up because of her religion, she still is quite stylish and not a hair out of place. She bought a new outfit just for our birthday lunch for her at the Prince of Wales in Niagara on the Lake. Admit though, that I do love those days when DH and I both stay in our pj's all day and don't go out.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she is getting very good at this. All of the cups have been old white or clear. She gives them a remake.
> 
> Was heading out to get Michael from Grant's. The drifted snow on my road has different ideas. Now am waiting on someone to pull me out. Strange how what was light fluffy snow last night can be so dense this morning. :shock:


Doesn't look you will getting too far for now! Michael just may need to wait.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> i can identify with the walking - there is just no where to walk outside unless you go to a store parking lot - and that really doesn't do it for me - plus it is too cold. during the summer i can at least walk around the yard and up and down the road if i feel like it. oh - i am so ready for spring. --- sam


My Uncle used to go to the Walmart store near where he lives twice each day & make several trips around the store, no worries about falling on ice as long as his walks stayed away from the mess at the entry. I think alot of seniors do that if they live near a mall or something


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora your DH has not left for newer pastures- you are one of the luckier ones.



Angora1 said:


> Re: Sexy at sixty and letting things go. No Way Jose!!! The poem is a hoot but no way I'm letting things go. I did laugh though as I totally understand. Where did that extra chin come from and I feel like I'm the star in the movie FLY where those dark hairs start sprouting. LOL As soon as I get my walking better, I'm getting back into the gym. I thoroughly understand and have had the impulse to just let it all go but I enjoy fixing up too much. Even on days when I let it all go, I rush in and fix all up before DH gets home. I hope I'm still like that at 80. I know my aunt Mill is 95 and she still gets all dolled up, although she doesn't cut her hair or wear make-up because of her religion, she still is quite stylish and not a hair out of place. She bought a new outfit just for our birthday lunch for her at the Prince of Wales in Niagara on the Lake. Admit though, that I do love those days when DH and I both stay in our pj's all day and don't go out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> WOW, :shock:


That is what I said this makes one of the very few times I've been stuck and had to call for help. Always get myself out


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed- once I get to the end of the posts- I intend to get on with the scarf I am working on- Also got a small amount of the hydrangea cut back and down to the road in the garden bin. Any body notice a glow from the south? That's my halo!


I'm so glad you said it was you halo! When I looked out and saw that glow I thought it was a UFO coming to take me away. 
You deserve both a halo AND wings, m'dear!!!


----------



## Junelouise

darowil said:


> try 2 months! 17th April- I really should reread all my posts. somtimes remember to and other times forget. (for both my birthdays).


ok, I have a laugh for you. My DH got a call last night from his sister singing "Happy Birthday" He said what are you talking about. His birthday is not until April 15th. She said she was talking to mother and she said it was his birthday today and they were going to call him. His mom is 86 years old and losing her hearing and probably her marbles! What was his sisters excuse? LOL

June


----------



## TNS

Just got back from a trip out to the shops, via a couple of charity shops and I found this........ But what is it? I initially thought it might be a (middle-aged ?) nostepinne but can't really see how it would work as the yarn presumably would slide down from the middle, or if wound around the narrower bits as well it would be difficult to get over the 'bump'


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> I'm so glad you said it was you halo! When I looked out and saw that glow I thought it was a UFO coming to take me away.
> You deserve both a halo AND wings, m'dear!!!


Wouldn't be wonderful if we could teleport! I don't intend to be the first to try! But I reckon they may work out some method given time- there is so much we have now that was science fiction in my childhood- who knows what the world will be for my Great Grand children!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra...So glad to hear about the insurance for you. It is nice to know it is helping.

Designer...Hear the move is a possibility again. Wow, your rent sure did increase!!! That makes it so hard when you are retired and on fixed income. Understand being down. It hits on certain times and hit me recently too, but like the weather, it passed. Hope yours does too. It it me so hard with Charlotte. I know she wouldn't want that though but it does take time to grieve and deal with life situations like my nephew and mom's declining health. Life just keeps coming at us and you have some big decisions. Although these are wonderful, exciting decisions, it is still a stress. Hugs and hope this sadness has already passed.

Julie...Nice seeing the photos of happier times. Nobody can take your memories from you.

Loving having our wee little Roland with us (our son's pug). He has so much trouble now with walking, just like me, but he is worse than me. Just such a sweetheart. He is so tired all the time now and spends most of his time sleeping. His black hair is turning white on the backs of his legs and under is chin. He is lying beside me sleeping and snoring and I am knitting a skirt I just started for my GD. Switched patterns to one where I could get the right gauge. I will make a little matching purse from my gauge swatch. :thumbup: 

Cross stitch class is tonight. :shock: Hope I do ok with being able to see and do the counting. I'm sure the practice will be on larger count.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Just got back from a trip out to the shops, via a couple of charity shops and I found this........ But what is it? I initially thought it might be a (middle-aged ?) nostepinne but can't really see how it would work as the yarn presumably would slide down from the middle, or if wound around the narrower bits as well it would be difficult to get over the 'bump'


I'm stumped!


----------



## siouxann

RookieRetiree said:


> I need one for our yard....put it on the list for this summer.


I have a rope swing on my deck and left it out one winter and it got disgusting! I tried to clean it by letting it soak in the bath tub in hot water and about a half gallon of bleach. It worked pretty good at whitening the rope, but I think the bleach got into the wood and destroyed it. At my second or third sitting, the pole broke and I ended up on my tuchus. No serious damage to speak of, just my pride. Trish got me another one for my birthday, so all is now well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she is getting very good at this. All of the cups have been old white or clear. She gives them a remake.
> 
> Was heading out to get Michael from Grant's. The drifted snow on my road has different ideas. Now am waiting on someone to pull me out. Strange how what was light fluffy snow last night can be so dense this morning. :shock:


Oh no Caren....Not fun at all. Thank goodness for cell phones!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora! I intend to dig out the photos I have of me and Fale- so I have that happier recall. I am not looking forward to the court being part of my future but must remember it is my call, this time.


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she is getting very good at this. All of the cups have been old white or clear. She gives them a remake.
> 
> Was heading out to get Michael from Grant's. The drifted snow on my road has different ideas. Now am waiting on someone to pull me out. Strange how what was light fluffy snow last night can be so dense this morning. :shock:


Wow...I feel bad complaining about our relatively small amount of snow. You are brave to attempt the drive...hope you get rescued quickly. Things do change overnight---our snow has gotten icy and crusty, making it hard to navigate. Our 18 pound dog can walk on the surface but then she sinks in every now and then, to her disgust...


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Just got back from a trip out to the shops, via a couple of charity shops and I found this........ But what is it? I initially thought it might be a (middle-aged ?) nostepinne but can't really see how it would work as the yarn presumably would slide down from the middle, or if wound around the narrower bits as well it would be difficult to get over the 'bump'


What a beautiful piece of woodwork, could it be some type of drop spindle?


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> That is what I said this makes one of the very few times I've been stuck and had to call for help. Always get myself out


Yes I was surprised becuase you usually seem to be independent enough to do everything yourself.


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> Cross stitch class is tonight. :shock: Hope I do ok with being able to see and do the counting. I'm sure the practice will be on larger count.


I will be interested to hear if you learn how to prepare the floss. I used to run it through beeswax but then heard that wasn't good (forget why not). Then I was told to run it through a piece of velcro to comb the fiber and prepare it...so I usually do that but wonder if that really is the best way to do it. I have been making a series of Christmas ornaments...don't think I want to tackle anything too big but I do enjoy it from time to time....hope you have lots of fun with your class. It is nice that Roland can keep you company...


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Inwardly directed anger sounds like a simple answer to a complex problem. And simply answers rarely work. I'm sure in some cases it is the cause, but not in all I'm sure- and this is then putting the blame squarelly of ht eperson with depression. If you handled your anger better you wouldn't have this problem. Or what a good excuse for blowing up whenever you felt like it- sorry Your Honour, I was just expressing my anger when I shot him- and I need to express my anger to treat my depression. But I think it is only one of many factors that should be looked at when addressing depression.


Item on today's news said that a recent long term study in teenagers showed that cortisol levels have a lot to do with developing depression, especially in boys. (Cortisol is a stress hormone). Obviously it's not the only factor, and may just be a risk marker, but at least it's being looked at in a measurable way rather than by a subjective survey by the psychologists. Let's hope it leads to preventative treatment.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> No real one- just an idea to convert a goat in a well to a cat. .


How about one of Harry Potters spells?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! I intend to dig out the photos I have of me and Fale- so I have that happier recall. I am not looking forward to the court being part of my future but must remember it is my call, this time.


Not easy by yourself. Is it possible someone from the church would go with you as you pursue this to give you some support?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Not easy by yourself. Is it possible someone from the church would go with you as you pursue this to give you some support?


Almost certainly!


----------



## darowil

Junelouise said:


> ok, I have a laugh for you. My DH got a call last night from his sister singing "Happy Birthday" He said what are you talking about. His birthday is not until April 15th. She said she was talking to mother and she said it was his birthday today and they were going to call him. His mom is 86 years old and losing her hearing and probably her marbles! What was his sisters excuse? LOL
> 
> June


Does sound like his mother was a little confused. My brothers don't know when family birthdays are.
Maryanne was just with David's Mum and mentioned David's birthday is coming- and she had no idea but that is what we now expect. We could ignore her birthday next month as she has no idea of the day anymore I think. (and yes I have got the month right this time!. And I do know that tomorrow (our time as it is 1.30am here) is DHs birthday. 
Going to Vicks for tea tonight. Tuesday afternoon I got a message from MAryanne asking me to bring a salad home s she thought she might cook lasagne. I had just arrived into a silent when I noticed the message so rang her- only to hear a phone ring! SHe was upstairs asleep. I informed that I was about to cook a lasanga for Wednesday nights tea so she might want to rethink! David's favourite meal so what else would I cook him on his birthday. One of the few desserts he eats is cheesecake so Vicky is making him one.
What we actually for last night did was used leftover meat sauce from the lasagne with noodles for tea.


----------



## Patches39

Been up for a while, feeling a little lighter, still slow but not so dark now :-D 
Hoping to get some house work done, my DGD is coming to clean for me today. :lol: 
Oh, PurpleFi, this is the result of your bead class, my Christmas stocking stuffers.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot and sticky day- should be mowing the grass- but I think I will get out again tomorrow with the weed eater. I am tired and will have a shower to cool down... making stuffed peppers tomorrow. just with bread crumbs and cheese- may throw in a bit of tomato.I think many are asleep, and it is only approaching 7 am., in Britain...


Hot and sticky is not much fun, I wouldn't want to be mowing in it either. I hope the weather sorts itself out soon, Mother Nature sure has been in a blue funk lately hasn't she. David will be driving back on Thursday and it looks like he'll be driving into the storm that will be heading that way, hope that it's not as bad as it is looking and everyone out there on the roads will be safe and no more pileups on the freeway/highways. 
It's gorgeous here this morning but it's supposed to change on Wed and get snow and colder again, not too cold, just into the 30s F but cold enough for me. 
Have a great day Julie and don't over do it in the muggy heat. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

:shock:


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> How about one of Harry Potters spells?


Good idea- much quicker too.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Been up for a while, feeling a little lighter, still slow but not so dark now :-D
> Hoping to get some house work done, my DGD is coming to clean for me today. :lol:
> Oh, PurpleFi, this is the result of your bead class, my Christmas stocking stuffers.


Those are adorable!!!! Yay on your DGD, what a nice thing that she's going to clean for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Been up for a while, feeling a little lighter, still slow but not so dark now :-D
> Hoping to get some house work done, my DGD is coming to clean for me today. :lol:
> Oh, PurpleFi, this is the result of your bead class, my Christmas stocking stuffers.


These are so lovely, Patches- I have not got my beading mastered so well- it has been on the back burner for a few weeks, while I work on the red scarf I am making for a friend- then onto the matching chullo!


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Hot and sticky is not much fun, I wouldn't want to be mowing in it either. I hope the weather sorts itself out soon, Mother Nature sure has been in a blue funk lately hasn't she. David will be driving back on Thursday and it looks like he'll be driving into the storm that will be heading that way, hope that it's not as bad as it is looking and everyone out there on the roads will be safe and no more pileups on the freeway/highways.
> It's gorgeous here this morning but it's supposed to change on Wed and get snow and colder again, not too cold, just into the 30s F but cold enough for me.
> Have a great day Julie and don't over do it in the muggy heat.
> Hugs


I pray so too, nice avatar :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! What is the new plan?


My help arrived to pull me out. Michael is now at home we just walked through the door. It is once again snowing and the wind is gusting pretty good. a few places while on the way home my truck was blown a bit more than I care for. Today will be a stay at home day unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:


hee hee hee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love it !!!!! I have days just like that from time to time.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Those are adorable!!!! Yay on your DGD, what a nice thing that she's going to clean for you.


Thanks


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> These are so lovely, Patches- I have not got my beading mastered so well- it has been on the back burner for a few weeks, while I work on the red scarf I am making for a friend- then onto the matching chullo!


 :lol: thanks :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Been up for a while, feeling a little lighter, still slow but not so dark now :-D
> Hoping to get some house work done, my DGD is coming to clean for me today. :lol:
> Oh, PurpleFi, this is the result of your bead class, my Christmas stocking stuffers.


Hi Patches,

Love all the little beaded bags, well done. Hope you are feeling a bit better today. xxxxx


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Been up for a while, feeling a little lighter, still slow but not so dark now :-D
> Hoping to get some house work done, my DGD is coming to clean for me today. :lol:
> Oh, PurpleFi, this is the result of your bead class, my Christmas stocking stuffers.


Those are absolutely beautiful, gifts to be treasured for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she is getting very good at this. All of the cups have been old white or clear. She gives them a remake.
> 
> Was heading out to get Michael from Grant's. The drifted snow on my road has different ideas. Now am waiting on someone to pull me out. Strange how what was light fluffy snow last night can be so dense this morning. :shock:


 :shock: Holy Moly, that's some drift, I am assuming that you've been dug out and are at home at this point? Drifting snow is the worst I think, it's also a little deceptive at times. We get a drift on the south side of the house by the garage and it really gets deep at times, of course it's also in the way of getting into and out of the garage. 
Glad it was only a drift though, you just got the poor truck back, don't need to be out of commission again, that's for sure. 
Take it easy, Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ringo is massacring his favourite toy- a soft drink bottle- so he is happy! Already, however I am close to headache! it is 24 in- 18 out- bit early to open up the doors- the moths would be coming in! I have the bread grated for my stuffed peppers- have to work out what exactly I will put in the mix! I do hope David avoids the storm! It must be an anxious time for you- waiting to hear from him- thank goodness for cell phones! A factor at present is that the moon is so close to us- but it has to be more than that alone! I really wish I could find my reading glasses! I am at the point where I am going back over all the places I have already looked! I will do a bit more weed eating this morning. while it is still cool. The good battery is charged up- so I will hopefully work till it goes flat! Hope your morning is going well!



Poledra65 said:


> Hot and sticky is not much fun, I wouldn't want to be mowing in it either. I hope the weather sorts itself out soon, Mother Nature sure has been in a blue funk lately hasn't she. David will be driving back on Thursday and it looks like he'll be driving into the storm that will be heading that way, hope that it's not as bad as it is looking and everyone out there on the roads will be safe and no more pileups on the freeway/highways.
> It's gorgeous here this morning but it's supposed to change on Wed and get snow and colder again, not too cold, just into the 30s F but cold enough for me.
> Have a great day Julie and don't over do it in the muggy heat.
> Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry Surrey, with the odd glimpse of sunshine.
> 
> Hoping you are all staying dry, warm, cool and safe and sending lots of healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos......


Beautiful!! I can't wait until the nurseries here open and I can go get some plants and play in the dirt, need a couple more roses as only one of mine was blooming or doing anything last year. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that the new Affordable Care?


Yes it is. I was amazed.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My help arrived to pull me out. Michael is now at home we just walked through the door. It is once again snowing and the wind is gusting pretty good. a few places while on the way home my truck was blown a bit more than I care for. Today will be a stay at home day unless absolutely necessary.


It certainly sounds as if that is the wisest course!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is massacring his favourite toy- a soft drink bottle- so he is happy! Already, however I am close to headache! it is 24 in- 18 out- bit early to open up the doors- the moths would be coming in! I have the bread grated for my stuffed peppers- have to work out what exactly I will put in the mix! I do hope David avoids the storm! It must be an anxious time for you- waiting to hear from him- thank goodness for cell phones! A factor at present is that the moon is so close to us- but it has to be more than that alone! I really wish I could find my reading glasses! I am at the point where I am going back over all the places I have already looked! I will do a bit more weed eating this morning. while it is still cool. The good battery is charged up- so I will hopefully work till it goes flat! Hope your morning is going well!


 And an inexpensive toy it is too, that is a great thing. Wicket and Buster destroy (in a short time) any toys that I give them, but found a toy that holds old water bottles and Wicket hasn't yet totalled it, and I can just put a new bottle in it when needed. I'll have to find an extra and pop in the box. 
Hopefully you will be able to get done what you need to before the heat really sets in. 
I'm good this morning, I need a cup of coffee though, I am making myself drink my water first. :roll: 
I think I'll try to get some things done around the house today and then I also need to make Busters dog bed, I have some one inch foam that I will double and glue to itself and then I have some vinyl fabric that I will adhere to the foam as a under cover that I can just wipe down, and a cloth washable cover to go over that. I also need to get the doggie diapers sewn for Marlas elderly and incontinent dogs, bought a pattern on line so that she can hopefully save a bit of money, the disposables get expensive. 
Have a great day, rest when you need to. 
Hugs for you and Ringo


----------



## Gweniepooh

I understand; if you're not happy with it then you won't rest until it is right for you. Go for it if you feel the need. There is not time frame except for one you impose on yourself. I am just delighted that you are even doing it.


Sorlenna said:


> Well, y'all are going to think I'm nuts, but I really want to take the Charlotte cardigan apart and start over...I tried it on again and did some soul-searching, and truth is I am not happy with it. I will take a couple pictures but it's looking likely that will not be "it" after all...maybe I'll work on something else tonight and sleep on it one more night.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've started on making another design (the Paloma baby cardigan) into adult size. So far that one is going well!


----------



## sassafras123

Love roses starting to grow. I noticed yesterday leaves unfurling o cottonwoods.

Shirley, Here you go love. Have a giggle with me. Shows how engrossed one gets in painting. Also FM brain. Can not seem to absorb instructions and paint with others watching AND commenting.


----------



## kehinkle

Kaye,
Did you use Rebecca's Design on your sock body? And Rollover for the cuff? I am using Triangulate from the book but haven't decided on the cuff (toe up). Do you like the rolled cuff?
Kathy

Just read down further. It doesn't quite look like mine but then I am doing it toe up so that could be the difference. Funny how we chose the same body. I used the Fish Lip heel pattern for both the toe and heel. 1Love your color, mine is a yellow color, not bright but the band only had a color number. Have thougt about doing the rolled band.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Love roses starting to grow. I noticed yesterday leaves unfurling o cottonwoods.
> 
> Shirley, Here you go love. Have a giggle with me. Shows how engrossed one gets in painting. Also FM brain. Can not seem to absorb instructions and paint with others watching AND commenting.


May be your teacher did specify one colour only for the exercise- I still reckon you are a natural with your brush! Great work!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very nice sock. I also love the new avatar.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, haven't been on much, spent today with David, we went to Cheyenne to get some tools he needed so that he could have them in the Semi in case he needs to do anything and the Buick needed new tires on the back. I got a book and food for the fish but that was about it, great day though, and I got my sock I started yesterday Saturday evening finished, now to start the new on. I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn. :roll:
> Well, David is heading out to Michigan again tomorrow so I will hopefully get more or less caught up in the morning.
> Hopes that all are doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a windy but mild Great Bend. At 8:44am it is -7c/19f, with wind gusts up to 30 mph. The sun is shinning, overall a nice day.
> 
> Coffee this morning is another of Chrissy's creations. Showing both sides of the mug. Was much brighter before she baked it.
> 
> Soothing healing hugs to those in need. Sunny happy hugs for all.


Great mug, she really is creative. Thank you for coffee, I have mine at hand now. 
Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He really enjoyed it! I know he looks like "a good ole boy" but he really has quite a variety of interests. He used to do theatre locally and was/is quite good. He amazes me constantly at the knowledge he has in such a variety of areas and cultural venues. We plan on watching more tonight.


thewren said:


> for some reason i have a hard time imagining Brantley watching downtown abbey. lol --- sam


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Kaye,
> Did you use Rebecca's Design on your sock body? And Rollover for the cuff? I am using Triangulate from the book but haven't decided on the cuff (toe up). Do you like the rolled cuff?
> Kathy


I do like the roll cuff, I didn't make it very tall, just above the ankle, if I'd have done it much higher I might not like it so much as it might get irritating but as a lower sock, it works great and the triangulate is a stiff enough pattern to hold it up. 
I on the body, yes, I switched up her heel and to though, she didn't have the origami toe with the short row heel so I just mixed them to get what I wanted to play with. I figured the worst that could happen is that I ripped it all back out. lol
The triangulate is great, such a great pattern but soooo easy to do and keep track of. I can't wait to see what yours, when I finish the 2nd one, I'm going to start another pair for a friend that feels it necessary to wear flip flops in January. lol
Hugs, and stay safe out there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is excellent Poledra.

By the way...where did the name "Poledra" derive from? Just curious.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I went to the health insurance market place, qualified for a $349/month tax credit toward my insurance, so my out of pocket a month is only 122.00 and a $500 annual deductible. yay! So much better than the $400+ that it would have cost to add me to Davids Blue Cross through work. I was able to add dental for 30/month with a 50 deductible and am looking into vision, so if anyone out there needs or has family or friends in need of insurance, it's worth calling, calling worked better for me because I had questions. Just wanted to let you all know in case you do have anyone who was wondering if it was worthwhile to look into.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice sock. I also love the new avatar.


 Thank you, the sock was fun. 
Thank you, had to do something new with the hair, and I think Tasha nailed it, I like it and it's easy.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> That is excellent Poledra.
> 
> By the way...where did the name "Poledra" derive from? Just curious.


David Eddings the Belgrade, I love all those books, my favorites, like good friends I sometimes miss the characters in the them and have to read them again and again.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO!!!! This is delightful Julie. Thanks for posting it.



Lurker 2 said:


> This is from the inimitable Pam Ayres- I found it just as Sam posted his
> Better than Sex Cake,
> and kept forgetting to post it. In the hot summer night I can sympathise totally with her sentiment!


----------



## Sorlenna

Kaye, I love how that checkered pattern comes out in the socks. Very spring-colored! 



Glennys 2 said:


> Kathy had a new dr come in and saw that this is what was needed. Seems he is the head of the department that deals with this issue. I also wondered why they didn't do it earlier.
> Yes I remember when you had the recontruction done.


Yes, for hope! I'll keep sending good thoughts!

Gotta dash to work...will catch up as I can. Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## ChrisEl

Poledra65 said:


> I used the Socks a la Carte book and came up with my own conglomeration of a sock, now to figure how many pattern repeats I did and such, one really should write these things down when doing them, you'd think I'd learn.


Love these colors.


----------



## ChrisEl

Patches39 said:


> Been up for a while, feeling a little lighter, still slow but not so dark now :-D
> Hoping to get some house work done, my DGD is coming to clean for me today. :lol:
> Oh, PurpleFi, this is the result of your bead class, my Christmas stocking stuffers.


So glad to hear this and your bags are lovely!


----------



## Poledra65

Darowil, so glad that you mom has finally surfaced and made contact. It probably never crossed her mind that you would be worried, she was having to much fun. lol Hopefully she will not forget to keep you all in the loop in the future.


----------



## Poledra65

Prayers for Kathy and her surgery, hopes that that will go a long way to helping her.


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> Julie - That's a great poem! Half way through reading it I thought, this has to be Pam Ayres! I love her poetry, she's always so funny, but so on the mark too. I don't know if she's known in the States? This one is one of my favourites, for obvious reasons, but I'm sure that all parents will empathise.
> 
> How Can That Be My Baby?
> 
> How can that be my baby?
> How can that be my son?
> 
> I don't know Pam Ayres...thanks to you and Julie for sharing her work. My baby is a girl but the sentiments are the same....some days I can't believe that she is grown-up....


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Sorlenna, it's a fun and easy pattern, just knit 4, purl 1 on the first row, the second row is knit 3, purl 2, row three is knit 2, purl 3, row four is knit 1, purl 4. just keep repeat those four rows.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Does look like a nostepinne doesn't it. Whatever it is the wood is beautiful. Could it be some sort of shuttle? Let us know if you find out.


TNS said:


> Just got back from a trip out to the shops, via a couple of charity shops and I found this........ But what is it? I initially thought it might be a (middle-aged ?) nostepinne but can't really see how it would work as the yarn presumably would slide down from the middle, or if wound around the narrower bits as well it would be difficult to get over the 'bump'


----------



## Gweniepooh

I had a rope hammock and was told that I should not leave it out in the fall/winter because it would get really nasty. It did....don't have it any more. 


siouxann said:


> I have a rope swing on my deck and left it out one winter and it got disgusting! I tried to clean it by letting it soak in the bath tub in hot water and about a half gallon of bleach. It worked pretty good at whitening the rope, but I think the bleach got into the wood and destroyed it. At my second or third sitting, the pole broke and I ended up on my tuchus. No serious damage to speak of, just my pride. Trish got me another one for my birthday, so all is now well.


----------



## sassafras123

My teacher, Joanne, did specify one color. Showed us one color value study she had done. And then demonstrated technique for us. The one color painting fascinates me. I loved it. So why did I add vermillion? There are painting gremlins alive and well also! As it was only a 15 min. Painting I can giggle and enjoy the fun.
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Well I am caught up for yesterday and today, so I guess I'd better get my butt in motion and do something, I have my dvr'd Olympics of the ice dance long program recorded since I didn't get to watch it yesterday, I love the dvr. 
The wind has really kicked up and Buster is barking at everything thinking that it is someone trying to invade us. lol But it's a beautiful sunny day, I'll open all the windows when it warms up a bit and let it blow through the house.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Patches those are lovely! Wish I was on your Christmas list...LOL


Patches39 said:


> Been up for a while, feeling a little lighter, still slow but not so dark now :-D
> Hoping to get some house work done, my DGD is coming to clean for me today. :lol:
> Oh, PurpleFi, this is the result of your bead class, my Christmas stocking stuffers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's how I feel lately!!! Cute.


Poledra65 said:


> :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely....still haven't started myself yet....moving slow lately.


sassafras123 said:


> Love roses starting to grow. I noticed yesterday leaves unfurling o cottonwoods.
> 
> Shirley, Here you go love. Have a giggle with me. Shows how engrossed one gets in painting. Also FM brain. Can not seem to absorb instructions and paint with others watching AND commenting.


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Those are adorable!!!! Yay on your DGD, what a nice thing that she's going to clean for you.


Good for you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, marking my spot. Will check back later.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:


 Cute cartoon.

Love it!!! Sounds just like me with my carafe of yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Patches,
> 
> Love all the little beaded bags, well done. Hope you are feeling a bit better today. xxxxx


Thanks for you teaching such a wonderful class, a little lighter to day. I am getting there, :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful, gifts to be treasured for sure.


Thanks


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I ho[pe so too, Shirley Pam is so lovely and I know you would get along so well and , not saying anything, but...... June and I have plans for the future. xxxxx


Thanks, Purple! And, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

JuneLouise...Too funny about the birthday song at the totally wrong time.

Darowil...Glad your mother is ok, but such unnecessary worry, if she had just called. Happy Birthday to DH. What a surprise to call DD and hear the phone ringing at your place. 

Julie...So glad someone could go with you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Especially a Samoan when dealing with a family of Samoans.

Patches...Wow, that is beautiful work you have done in Purple's class!!!! You really went to town.

Poledra...Sure hope DH is safe on the roads. I know you must have to find a new way of thinking when someone you love is out there regardless of the weather. I know 3 of my sister's children are truck drivers and her SIL and they drive all over. The one who just had the brain aneurysm will no longer be driving, but he used to drive Haz Mat.
:shock: I never knew what that meant till my nephew did it. (hazardous materials)

Well, just had some lovely mushroom soup. Strange recipe for those of you not acquainted with me, but others on here know me. LOL
2 small packs portobellas
1 pack oyster mushrooms
1 handful walnuts (takes the place of cream)
Spring water to cover
1 t veg. concentrate
1 t mushroom concentrate
(no salt added when you use the concentrates)
Bring to a boil and then lower to medium for about 5 min. Blend with blender stick.
Top with microgreens and black sesame seeds and a touch of cayenne.
Then the final, magical touch. I can't believe I did this. I got truffle salt at this little gourmet shop. I thought I would only use it for company but I have been treating myself all week. So....the final addition was a very tiny bit of truffle salt. Took me all of 20 min. to make and it was as good as any I've ever had. I was going to add garlic and onions but decided to go with just the pure mushroom flavor this time and the veggie concentrate.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Love roses starting to grow. I noticed yesterday leaves unfurling o cottonwoods.
> 
> Shirley, Here you go love. Have a giggle with me. Shows how engrossed one gets in painting. Also FM brain. Can not seem to absorb instructions and paint with others watching AND commenting.


Like the copper pot,  nice you are doing a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is massacring his favourite toy- a soft drink bottle- so he is happy! Already, however I am close to headache! it is 24 in- 18 out- bit early to open up the doors- the moths would be coming in! I have the bread grated for my stuffed peppers- have to work out what exactly I will put in the mix! I do hope David avoids the storm! It must be an anxious time for you- waiting to hear from him- thank goodness for cell phones! A factor at present is that the moon is so close to us- but it has to be more than that alone! I really wish I could find my reading glasses! I am at the point where I am going back over all the places I have already looked! I will do a bit more weed eating this morning. while it is still cool. The good battery is charged up- so I will hopefully work till it goes flat! Hope your morning is going well!


Good luck hunting down your glasses. I have to wear mine all the time so rarely lose them, unlike the special inserts for my shoes.
DH and I have just been clearing the garden shed which is no longer fit for purpose (storing garden equipment AND all the things I can't bear to part with in case they come in useful....) The storms resulted in a smashed window and everything has got rather wet, and the shed was already elderly and a bit shaky so we will have to get a replacement. One good thing was that I found my missing spare orthotics, having left them in an old pair of gardening shoes. I've looked all over the place for them over the past two years, as they are supposed to be the ones for hiking boots, so I'm a very happy bunny now, despite having to part with an awful lot of 'useful rubbish'. ( I'll make up for it with stash though!)
Time for a cuppa so better stop playing with the iPad now. Hope everyone's having good days and aren't too hot/ cold.


----------



## Miss Pam

Glennys 2 said:


> Miss Pam count me in as I live down I5 from you on the north Oregon coast. (re Shirley living close).


An area I love! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, hope you find your glasses soon.

TNS, congrats on finding your orthotics. Mine are constantly lost too. Lose glasses all the time also and it's hard to find them when you can't see well, or as Julie, can't see and getting a headache.
:thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> That is wonderful! I feel as if family (aside from my own) is already in the area. We will have to plan a get together somewhere. Maybe you could make a trip up to Victoria. Very pretty city, or possibly we could meet in Seattle area.
> 
> I love the Oregon coast. Someday I will tell a story of Beverly Beach and the fun we had camping there. I also loved Nehalem and one of my hats blew off on the big sand dunes at another of the parks there. Happy memories.
> 
> Nice to meet you too.,


We, too, have those sort of memories from our many vacations along the coast. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Love roses starting to grow. I noticed yesterday leaves unfurling o cottonwoods.
> 
> Shirley, Here you go love. Have a giggle with me. Shows how engrossed one gets in painting. Also FM brain. Can not seem to absorb instructions and paint with others watching AND commenting.


I just love the way you can paint with what looks like true joy, just enjoying the colours and shapes. I have finally got watercolours and some nice paper in a charity shop, just need to get a few brushes and maybe then I'll try my hand at something...... But it makes me feel nervous when I think about it. How silly!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches those are lovely! Wish I was on your Christmas list...LOL


Thanks Gwen, you can and put me on yours love your work, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a windy but mild Great Bend. At 8:44am it is -7c/19f, with wind gusts up to 30 mph. The sun is shinning, overall a nice day.
> 
> Coffee this morning is another of Chrissy's creations. Showing both sides of the mug. Was much brighter before she baked it.
> 
> Soothing healing hugs to those in need. Sunny happy hugs for all.


Her cup is lovely!
Jk


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> JuneLouise...Too funny about the birthday song at the totally wrong time.
> 
> Darowil...Glad your mother is ok, but such unnecessary worry, if she had just called. Happy Birthday to DH. What a surprise to call DD and hear the phone ringing at your place.
> 
> Julie...So glad someone could go with you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Especially a Samoan when dealing with a family of Samoans.
> 
> Patches...Wow, that is beautiful work you have done in Purple's class!!!! You really went to town.
> 
> Poledra...Sure hope DH is safe on the roads. I know you must have to find a new way of thinking when someone you love is out there regardless of the weather. I know 3 of my sister's children are truck drivers and her SIL and they drive all over. The one who just had the brain aneurysm will no longer be driving, but he used to drive Haz Mat.
> :shock: I never knew what that meant till my nephew did it. (hazardous materials)
> 
> Well, just had some lovely mushroom soup. Strange recipe for those of you not acquainted with me, but others on here know me. LOL
> 2 small packs portobellas
> 1 pack oyster mushrooms
> 1 handful walnuts (takes the place of cream)
> Spring water to cover
> 1 t veg. concentrate
> 1 t mushroom concentrate
> (no salt added when you use the concentrates)
> Bring to a boil and then lower to medium for about 5 min. Blend with blender stick.
> Top with microgreens and black sesame seeds and a touch of cayenne.
> Then the final, magical touch. I can't believe I did this. I got truffle salt at this little gourmet shop. I thought I would only use it for company but I have been treating myself all week. So....the final addition was a very tiny bit of truffle salt. Took me all of 20 min. to make and it was as good as any I've ever had. I was going to add garlic and onions but decided to go with just the pure mushroom flavor this time and the veggie concentrate.


Thank you and will use the recipe, nice work lovely stich. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Thank you and will use the recipe, nice work lovely stich. :thumbup:


Thank you.
Oh dear, hope you like it. My tastes have adjusted to different things now that I have been eating this way for 2 yrs. Seems like yesterday that I changed. It does seem to be working though. Of course it's not the same as real cream or half and half but it was wonderful.

The afghan square is strange for an afghan. I will be really interested to see it once they have it all put together. The stretchiness should be a nice factor, but I did think it a little strange for an afghan. Will see if I can get a photo when it is all done and put together.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra, great socks, love the color combo.
So true what your hubby says about other driver, always has to be some fool who thinks he's indestructible.
Love the carlin, exactly how I feel some days.
Great new avatar, love the new haircut.

Julie, another great photo of you & Fale, wishing you sucess in your legal matters.
Don't get too carried away on your yard maintainece in the heat or you may pay for it later by not feeling well.
Great poem, have not seen that before, also love the one Kate Oster by the same writer.

Patches, what lovely little bags you have made, there will be some happy recipients next Christmas.

Caren, Chrissy made a great job of the mug. 
Glad you had your cell phone handy so you could be rescued from the snow bank.

Darowil,
Glad you were able to track down your wayward mom. Is she travelling alone?

Shirley, are you able to get Pats' cardiologist in Calgary to refer you to someone in Nanaimo? It would probably make life easier if you have that & all the records could e there if the need arises. Sometimes the drive down to Victoria can be a traffic nightmare, the Malahat area can be scary in winter too.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> I have a rope swing on my deck and left it out one winter and it got disgusting! I tried to clean it by letting it soak in the bath tub in hot water and about a half gallon of bleach. It worked pretty good at whitening the rope, but I think the bleach got into the wood and destroyed it. At my second or third sitting, the pole broke and I ended up on my tuchus. No serious damage to speak of, just my pride. Trish got me another one for my birthday, so all is now well.


I have had the wood replaced on one of the swings, will fix the rope in an other one this spring.


----------



## Railyn

Prayer Warriers,,,, Ray went to the Er last night with a possible heart attact. He is still undergoing tests. I ask for your prayers. Will tell more when I know more.
Marilyn


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I have had the wood replaced on one of the swings, will fix the rope in an other one this spring.


Aren't swings wonderful!! I have to fight Little Madam for the swinging chair, but at least she leaves the hammock to me cos she always manages to fall out.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Inwardly directed anger sounds like a simple answer to a complex problem. And simply answers rarely work. I'm sure in some cases it is the cause, but not in all I'm sure- and this is then putting the blame squarelly of ht eperson with depression. If you handled your anger better you wouldn't have this problem. Or what a good excuse for blowing up whenever you felt like it- sorry Your Honour, I was just expressing my anger when I shot him- and I need to express my anger to treat my depression. But I think it is only one of many factors that should be looked at when addressing depression.


I don't remember dealing much with "anger issues" myself--just incredible sadness, loneliness, and weariness.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale sadly got there a few years before me! I think it must be something to do with the dementia. I BTW have an appointment with the doctor next week to explore what he can tell me about the Korsakof's Syndrome, because without the POA I am hamstrung. I have an OK from Admin about using 'my posts' for legal purposes. So things are progressing if slowly.


Oh, that is good--the posts can serve as a sort of journal. That may turn out to be very helpful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Great mug, she really is creative. Thank you for coffee, I have mine at hand now.
> Hugs.


ditto- Chrissy is a very creative young lady!


----------



## PurpleFi

Well my day wasn't one of sewing and knitting. I decided to go for a walk to the library which took me via the lys shop (now how did that happen?), bought some black eyelash yarn cos I want to knit a puddytat! What ever was I thinking of, I'll never b e able to see the stitches :shock: Stopped off for some grocieries on the way back when Mr P rang to say DDs freezer had died, luckily we have a spare, so Mr P picked me up, came home moved stuff around in the freezers. Toot the spare one to DDs, ended up doing some bird watching with SIL and beating both gks at a lego computer game. I managed to knock both their heads off :thumbup: Came home, Mr P went to dentist, I did a wee bit of sewing. When Mr P came back I went into see my neighbour as I havent seen her all week, but she is fine just busy. Came home and now I am sitting with a glass of red wine watching some men with sticks beating hell out of one another whilst sliding around on the ice!!!!! Just waiting for the main groceries to be delivered and then I can have some dinner and then eventually ------ KNIT.
Don't you just love these quiet days. And tomorrow the gks are coming to stay :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Lazy day today. Got up early but took an nap before noon. My DGS had school cancelled so he is home but on his cell phone playing games. He is a quiet child. 
Had ordered a new phone as mine has been acting up and it came today. After it is charged, I will activate it and play with it for awhile. It's a Samsung Galaxy III. 
Caren, glad you were able to get unstuck. Did that once in IN in a truck stop parking lot. Had to use my scraper to move the snow from the tires. Bought a small shovel to have in the van. Knock on wood, haven't had to use it since. LOL.
Hope David missed the storm. Lots of accidents in the Toledo area today. So glad I don't have to be out in it.
Julie, take it easy if you do some weed eating. Take frequent breaks.
Prayers for all who need them. Hugs to everyone. Off to get dressed and do some knitting. Hopefully will finish the socks today.
Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna

ChrisEl said:


> I will be interested to hear if you learn how to prepare the floss. I used to run it through beeswax but then heard that wasn't good (forget why not). Then I was told to run it through a piece of velcro to comb the fiber and prepare it...so I usually do that but wonder if that really is the best way to do it. I have been making a series of Christmas ornaments...don't think I want to tackle anything too big but I do enjoy it from time to time....hope you have lots of fun with your class. It is nice that Roland can keep you company...


I put mine on a bobbin (a card with slots) and unwind how much length I need, then "clip" it in the slot, separate the strands I need and hold both parts to let it hang and unwind, then snip off what I'm using. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## kehinkle

Railyn said:


> Prayer Warriers,,,, Ray went to the Er last night with a possible heart attact. He is still undergoing tests. I ask for your prayers. Will tell more when I know more.
> Marilyn


Prayers for Ray.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> Prayer Warriers,,,, Ray went to the Er last night with a possible heart attact. He is still undergoing tests. I ask for your prayers. Will tell more when I know more.
> Marilyn


Oh no, so sorry Railyn. Prayers, of course, coming your way for him and you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl wrote:
I will be interested to hear if you learn how to prepare the floss. I used to run it through beeswax but then heard that wasn't good (forget why not). Then I was told to run it through a piece of velcro to comb the fiber and prepare it...so I usually do that but wonder if that really is the best way to do it. I have been making a series of Christmas ornaments...don't think I want to tackle anything too big but I do enjoy it from time to time....hope you have lots of fun with your class. It is nice that Roland can keep you company...



Sorlenna said:


> I put mine on a bobbin (a card with slots) and unwind how much length I need, then "clip" it in the slot, separate the strands I need and hold both parts to let it hang and unwind, then snip off what I'm using. I hope that makes sense?


Wow, a lot more to this than I thought. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Yes I was surprised becuase you usually seem to be independent enough to do everything yourself.


I do most things myself, this was not something I could get out of. I did try myself before calling for help.


----------



## Lurker 2

I've just posted this elsewhere- debating whether to put it on the main forum.
I finished it a couple of weeks ago.
I am quite embarrassed at how busty I am.
the yarn is Monaco by Crystal Palace yarns (a gift) colour way419.
knitted on 4.5 mm and 5.5 mm needles. I did a cast on of 117, because I needed to get the pattern sorted and had only done a small swatch, but also as I was not sure how far the yarn would go- the balls are only 55 yds, 50 m. so there are a lot of 'magic knots' in it- one time when I don't know how other wise I could have worked it! The 117 was close to the size I estimated I needed to get around my stout. But more importantly as there was no indication in the original pattern of the number of stitches to the repeat- and I am not very confidant at figuring these things out- I needed to get my head around the design. I am pleased with the result- if not with how I photograph.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle...Glad you are able to be home. My sister had a terrible time as they got ice in addition but she got to stay home.

Spoke with her my Sis' this morning and she barely made it to wedding in Texas. Got stuck in Atlanta with the weather but was finally able to get out and made it on time for her son's wedding. She said it was so lovely. At a place called Rick's Chop House in McKinney, Texas. She said it was rustic and at the same time elegant.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! This is delightful Julie. Thanks for posting it.


I am so glad it appeals to your sense of humour- have you seen the one Kate posted?


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> JuneLouise...Too funny about the birthday song at the totally wrong time.
> 
> Your orchids are lovely. I would love to have flowers indoors but my fur-baby thinks they're treats for her to nibble so I leave them outside. But such a pleasure to see them at the Tea Party.
> I don't think I could manage to work with pure wool. I can use the washable sock yarn but anything else makes me itch so badly that I think I might have a slight allergy to it.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

OOPSIE!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kate thought she might not be known in the US! She has a wonderful accent- and a very droll way of reciting- will long be remembered I suspect!



ChrisEl said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie - That's a great poem! Half way through reading it I thought, this has to be Pam Ayres! I love her poetry, she's always so funny, but so on the mark too. I don't know if she's known in the States? This one is one of my favourites, for obvious reasons, but I'm sure that all parents will empathise.
> 
> How Can That Be My Baby?
> 
> How can that be my baby?
> How can that be my son?
> 
> I don't know Pam Ayres...thanks to you and Julie for sharing her work. My baby is a girl but the sentiments are the same....some days I can't believe that she is grown-up....
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn wrote:
Prayer Warriers,,,, Ray went to the Er last night with a possible heart attact. He is still undergoing tests. I ask for your prayers. Will tell more when I know more.
Marilyn



Angora1 said:


> Oh no, so sorry Railyn. Prayers, of course, coming your way for him and you too.


Healing energy being sent calming HUGS for Railyn. lighting a candle as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just posted this elsewhere- debating whether to put it on the main forum.
> I finished it a couple of weeks ago.
> I am quite embarrassed at how busty I am.
> the yarn is Monaco by Crystal Palace yarns (a gift) colour way419.
> knitted on 4.5 mm and 5.5 mm needles. I did a cast on of 117, because I needed to get the pattern sorted and had only done a small swatch, but also as I was not sure how far the yarn would go- the balls are only 55 yds, 50 m. so there are a lot of 'magic knots' in it- one time when I don't know how other wise I could have worked it! The 117 was close to the size I estimated I needed to get around my stout. But more importantly as there was no indication in the original pattern of the number of stitches to the repeat- and I am not very confidant at figuring these things out- I needed to get my head around the design. I am pleased with the result- if not with how I photograph.


Beautiful model, yarn and stitch. Is this your pattern Julie? Lovely knitting as always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Prayer Warriers,,,, Ray went to the Er last night with a possible heart attact. He is still undergoing tests. I ask for your prayers. Will tell more when I know more.
> Marilyn


Oh, Marilyn....I'm so sorry to hear that. Please let us know how he is and the results of the tests.
I'm keeping you both in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> My teacher, Joanne, did specify one color. Showed us one color value study she had done. And then demonstrated technique for us. The one color painting fascinates me. I loved it. So why did I add vermillion? There are painting gremlins alive and well also! As it was only a 15 min. Painting I can giggle and enjoy the fun.
> Hugs.


I love working with Prussian Blue- because I am by instinct a painter of oils I use a tube of Titanium White to get the colour values- but it is a very similar exercise- and even Picasso in his most impecunious years used this technique- in his blue, and then Rose periods.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241446-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

